# Ivf @ st Mary's December onwards st marys info and phone# on 1st page



## wanabeamama

I'm trying to find some IVF buddies that are going to st Mary's Manchester, I'm just waiting for our first consultation appointment we sent our forms about a week ago but I have no idea how long it will be until they send our appointment.
I'm so scared of the process eg the needles, the emotional 

Appointments
Name Laura aka Wanabeamama
Stage 5 endometriosis oh 1% morphology 
1st IVF consultation 21st June 
Icsi#1 5 eggs collected 2 fertilised 2 put back on day 2 :bfn:
ICSI #2 12week down reg with prostap stimming starts 4th march 2013

Emma aka MrsMonkey10 
REASON FOR IVF/ICSI: unexplained I think, no major problems identified
NEXT APPOINTMENT DATE AND WHAT FOR: 7th feb needle teach IVF STARTS WOOO
PROTCOL IF KNOW Long protocol with ICSI
OUT COME: not started yet xx
Jo17
Next appointment August 

Louise aka lucylou
REASON FOR IVF/ICSI - NTNP for 1 year and ttc for 2 years - unexplained fertility OH low morphology*
NEXT APPOINTMENT DATE AND WHAT FOR - app 8 January bloods then 10th January bloods and scan
PROTCOL IF KNOW long protocol
OUT COME - 1st IVF did not make transfer eggs abnormal and immature 2nd IVF hoping for a BIG FAT BFP *

Spidergirl
June icsi :bfn: :cry:

Tan (Aka bernardblack)
REASON FOR IVF/ICSI: TTC over 2 years. 2 miscarriages (on clomid),clomid and hcg injection failed. This is the next step. 4cm Endometrioma on left ovary.
NEXT APPOINTMENT DATE AND WHAT FOR: 15th Jan (consultation to go over my treatment plan)
PROTCOL IF KNOW 
OUT COME: Dont know yet

Jo aka jojo27
ivf Ntnp for around 2 years
REASON FOR IVF Azoospermia
NEXT APPOINTMENT Op hopefully 28 jan 
PROTOCOL unknown yet
OUTCOME unknown 

skinnyminny2
REASON FOR IVF/ICSI-TTC for 2 1/2 years with no luck. Referred to St Mary's Feb 2012. Referred for IVF Oct 2012. Not actually sure what problem is no one has actually told us we think its both as they wouldn't give us clomid. Scan and bloods Dec 2012.
NEXT APPOINTMENT DATE AND WHAT FOR-waiting for consultation letter.
PROTCOL IF KNOW*
OUT COME[/QUOTE]

laura AKA Laus86
Reason for IVF: TTC for 6 years. Down as unexplained however I suffer from PCOS. Prescribed 6 month course of chlomid 2007 with no success. Lap & dye test dec 10, no issues, prescribed another 6 months of chlomid BFP feb 2010, resulted in ectopic pregnancy march 2010 and loss of right Fallopian tube. Continue on chlomid for a further 8 months after ectopic pregnancy with no luck. Reffered to st marys dec 11.
Next app date and what for: sat 5th jan 2012, bloods &scan ready to start treatment.
Protocol: short protocol
Outcome: not yet known

Kate AKA wannaBtheMum
REASON FOR IVF/ICSI- TTC nearly 3yrs, unexplained infertility, clomid for 6 months but no bfp's 
Referred for IVF: Sept 2012
NEXT APPOINTMENT DATE AND WHAT FOR- Jan 29th to be told the treatment plan
PROTCOL IF KNOW -don't know yet
OUT COME - fx'd for a bfp by Spring 
ST MARY'S INFORMATION

CONTACT NUMBERS
NURSES 0161 276 6209
SEMEN TESTING 0161 276 6494
REQUESTING TREATMENT. 0161 276 6340

EMERGENCY After 4 p.m. and before 8.30 a.m., call wards SM9 or SM10 on 
0161 276 6105 or 0161 276 6006. 


Before your first consultation
Your first consultation

Female

We need to carry out a blood test on the second day of your menstrual cycle. Call our nurses on 0161 276 6209 the day your next period begins to arrange your test. At this visit we will also send a sample of urine to exclude Chlamydia infection. If Chlamydia infection is detected we will arrange treatment for this before your IVF treatment.

We will measure your height and weight during this visit to ensure that they are within the normal range. If not, we can offer advice and support on how to reach your target but will not proceed with treatment until this is achieved.

Male

We will send you an appointment for a semen test at St Mary&#8217;s. You should abstain from ejaculating for 3 to 4 days before your test. When you attend for your semen test, you will be given an appointment for your first medical consultation.

f a semen test is not required we will send you a clinic appointment by post within two weeks of the Waiting List Meeting. If you have not heard from us by then, call us on 0161 276 6494. 
Your first consultation

Your first consultation will last for about 60 minutes. We will explain your treatment and complete all the consent forms.

AFTER YOUR FIRST CONSULTATION &#8211; and once all your test results are known &#8211; you are ready to start treatment.
Starting an IVF treatment cycle

Call us on 0161 276 6340 on the first day of your period (the day you wake up bleeding) when you wish to start treatment. We need to know your name, date of birth and the dates of your last three periods. Call between 9 a.m. and 11 a.m. &#8211; our answering machine will be on if you call before 9 a.m. If you do not have periods, you will be told when to ring at your first consultation.

You the nurses will call you back within 72 hrs to find out if we can accept you for treatment that month.

We cannot guarantee treatment in any one month, but if we are unable to accept you in a particular month we will try to provide treatment as soon as possible. Acceptance for treatment is dependent on funding from your Primary Care Trust.

AFTER YOUR TESTS YOUR LETTER FOR CONSULTATION USUALLY ARRIVES BETWEEN 5 - 12 weeks 
How to prepare your injections (videos)

Glonal-F
https://youtu.be/Nk2Dy6iBSl0
Menopur
https://youtu.be/3UlAM1lsBI4
Pregnyl
https://youtu.be/_q5utFmqnyU


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi! 
We are registered with St Mary's. We have had all of the investigation test & our 1st appointment was supposed to be in November 2011. Unfortunately that was postponed until June this year. I didn't want to wait that long so we had one private appointment with the same consultant, he gave us 6 months of Clomid to try. If that doesn't work we will be seeing him in June at St Mary's for IUI. 
Have you had all of the tests done yet, do you know who your consultant is? 
St Mary's has a fantastic reputation so I think we are in good hands x


----------



## wanabeamama

Well we have had all the tests we been refered for ivf because of my severe endometriosis Ive just had my second surgery laparotomy because I had a huge cyst (again) on my left ovary but this time it had stuck to my bowel it was there just 3months after a laparoscopy so my gyne wants the ivf to start ASAP before its back again.

I have no idea who we will be seeing we havnt been to st Mary yet we sent our forms back last Monday so just waiting to get in there now we had all our tests done at our fs at Oldham so that has been sent to them.

Why did they make you wate that much longer? that scares me :(


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Oh im sorry i didnt mean to scare you! There wasn't an explanation on the letter, it just said your new appointment is june. We are under Oldham PCT too, the consultant told us you get 3 goes at IVF if your under Oldham so we are lucky in that way! 
I don't know how the waiting lists work, maybe it's case by case & you will be seen quicker with your circumstances? x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh wow so your in Oldham too? So did dr Aziz or dr Anjum see you at Oldham?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Yep sure am! We didn't go to Oldham hospital for the tests we had them done at St Mary's. Our consultant is Dr Edi-Osagie at st Mary's I wonder if you will get him too? x


----------



## wanabeamama

Maby :) I might even see you there lol were did you have your laparoscopy? 
God I'm so impatient I get really anxious waiting for appointments lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I had my laparoscopy at the highfield in rochdale. Been to a few different places so far! 
Me too I hate waiting, i was devastated when they moved the appointment but I feel much better since I got the Clomid, I feel like we are actually doing something while we wait. 
Oooo I hope you get your letter this week! x


----------



## wanabeamama

Let's hope the comic does the trick :hugs: yeah I hope we get a letter this week too.
Did you have to fill in some form and send passport pics of you and OH? Lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

We had a booking in appointment at St Mary's where they asked about our history etc. and we had to take ID for that. Maybe they do that bit by post now to save time/money. 
We are praying the Clomid works too! Hubby is excited about the chance of having twins, whereas I'm scared lol
Have they given you an indication of what treatment you will have? Will it be IUI or IVF
X


----------



## wanabeamama

Well ivf is our only option he didn't want to mess about with iui as OH's SA was great and we have been ttc for 2years so my gyne wants us to go directly to ivf he said iui is unlikely to work for us and the sooner I'm pregnant the better it's the only way to stop this endo returning :( 

We have both said we want 2embryos transferred twins don't scare me as I am a twin and my mum is smaller than me and she did great :) and my OH would love twins it's just the cost that scares me lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Bump


----------



## mrsmonkey10

hi
ooo thats good that they realise that its important for you to get pregnant quickly!
my OH's SA is good so i hope (if clomid doesnt work) they dont waste our time with IUI
x


----------



## wanabeamama

Let's hope theres no more dragging out I'm sat waiting for the postman again lol


----------



## Jojo27

Hi ladies, can I join your thread?
I too am under st Mary's with our first consultation on 15th march. I have no idea what to expect. 
We had all bloods, SA and scans in October, the nurse told us that we would receive a letter within 12 weeks, we received this in dec, for our 1st consultation for march, I honestly didn't think the wait would be this Long? X


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh god it's sounds like I'm going to be waiting ages :( oh no now I'm getting anxious :( 

Did you fill in forms to post with passport pics ? How long after sending it did you receive your appointment :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Where are you from?


----------



## Jojo27

Hi wanabe.
After sending off the form with passport pictures we received a letter within 2 weeks asking for us to call st Mary's to book in to have bloods etc done. It says on the letter to call on the first day of next period, but as I have irregular cycles I called straight away and went down to st Mary's the same week.
I am from Oldham x


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm from Oldham too :hi: ok so I should hear by the end of this week then I'm so anxious :/ 
So have you been ttc a long time? X


----------



## Jojo27

Fingers crossed that you hear this week!
Ohhhh where abouts u live?
We were more ntnp, it then dawned on us that nothing had happened so DH mentioned it to the doc when he was there for something else. The ball then got rolling from there really x


----------



## wanabeamama

We are near daisy nook what about you? 
Well now the ball is rolling bring on the needles lol


----------



## Jojo27

We are the other end, not far from Huddersfield rd.
I am worried about the first consulatiOn as I have no idea what to expect, it's so scary! I also don't know what happens going forward after the consultation? I have posted on a thread in here but didn't hear anything back. X


----------



## wanabeamama

Well on there website it says you should start injectables approximately 3weeks after acceptance so if you go and they say yes ivf is your best option then they will go through the plan eg how many embryos to put in, what the plan is the meds they will use and complete consent forms it says the appointment is about an hour.
https://www.cmft.nhs.uk/directorates/ivf/consultations.asp.html there is other info on there to :hugs:


----------



## Jojo27

Thanks for the info x 
When I have looked online I think it will be icsi which we will be doing.
I am also a little worried as when I had internal scan the nurse said my ovaries looked a little swollen? Dreading the consultation! X


----------



## wanabeamama

:/ swolen WTH is that supposed to mean :( Ok I just looked it up this is what I found
Swollen ovaries can be a very painful and worrisome medical issue. In most cases, a swollen or enlarged ovary often leads to pain in the lower abdominal region as well as in the back. Because the ovaries house and release a woman&#8217;s eggs, swollen ovaries can also cause one&#8217;s menstrual cycle to become erratic or unpredictable. Some women experience a period that lasts for weeks while others go months without experiencing any period at all


----------



## wanabeamama

Well what ever they discovered its amazing what they can do and they take complete controll ov your cycles so try not to worry too much :hugs:


----------



## Jojo27

I have looked it up and read that but I have no pain or anything just irregular periods, we shall see though, she did say everything else looked fine. 
So when did your journey begin? X


----------



## wanabeamama

You have what??? Lol


----------



## Jojo27

It's posted above now! Bloody iPhone! X


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok if she wasn't concerned then I'm sure you will be fine :hugs:
Well we have been together over 10 years and never used contraception so ntnp for about 9 years but really trying properly for 2years I've had 2surgeries in the last 11 months to remove endometriosis the firs time it came back within 3-4 months and my last surgery was 2weeks ago so m gyne doc said ivf needs to be ASAP before the endo comes back hence the panic with waiting lol I have quite short cycles and always ovulate on cd10 and all other test show that everything is fine it's just the endo causing problems :( 

Have you been told what your reasons are yet? :(


----------



## Jojo27

We are male factor, don't have numbers or results from dh SA, however that could all change I suppose, Once we have our consultation. Knowing our luck it will be a double whammy!
I am sure you will receive letter soon and you too can get the ball rolling! When we went for bloods and stuff st Mary's seemed to be so sufficient, there was no waiting around or messing x


----------



## wanabeamama

Well even if worst case it was double whammy your having icsi so they will still do the same and you WILL get your bfp but I think everything will be just fine :hugs:


----------



## Jojo27

Your so positive, I think I need to take a leaf out of your book! X


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs: well I'm here any time if you have any worries it's good to find someone to take the ivf journey with :hugs:


----------



## Jojo27

Thanks hunni! 
It's an exciting journey, yet so scary at the same time:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

It is, it's filled with so many emotions but I guess we will have to learn to deal with them all at once I guess it's just a case of staying focused on what we are doing it for :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi jojo!
Can't believe we all live in the Oldham area, what a coincidence!
I wouldn't worry about what she said in the scan, I got told I had a massive cyst on my ovary & when I had my laparoscopy there was no evidence that I'd ever had a cyst. The consultant will look at all the results & give you better information. 
I was really scared of going for the 1st appointment but it was fine. He said since OH's swimmers look fine but I have irregular periods it's best to try Clomid for a few months, before moving onto IUI. 
What consultant are you under? 
Wannabe I hope you get your letter this week! 
We could all be at St Mary's at the same time one day lol
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow how crazy we could all go to st marys in the car together lol How amaizing, what a small world I really hope we all get out bfp soon :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Me too wanabe, I have high hopes for my 1st cycle of Clomid, but then another part of me says we would never be so lucky for it to work 1st time! 
Awww it's so nice that we are all in the same boat to support each other. 
I wonder why my appointment was put back to June but you guys are getting letters to go in march? God knows how the appointment system works lol
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I have no idea when I will be going I havnt even received my first appointment yet we havnt been once yet, I don't understand why they put you off to June maby they think there's a chance you can conceive with clomid :shrug: 
Yey at least we have each other to wait it out with it could be June for me yet I have no idea is there any way you could get your appointment brought forward ?
:hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

morning!
I rang his NHS secretary and she said theres no earlier appointments, thats why we decided to pay for 1 private appointment. Maybe JoJo has a different consultant so got an earlier appointment

Yeah i suppose you are right, if we had kept our appointment in November and they tried us on 6 months clomid, we are only a couple of months behind where we would of been now (if that makes sense!)

Oh i hope you get you letter this week, its the not knowing thats the worst, at least when you have a date you have a goal to look forward to.
come on postman bring that letter!!

xx


----------



## Jojo27

Morning ladies!
We are under sajiid at st Mary's! Not sure if it's a male or female? I hope we don't get a letter putting Our app back. I wonder why yours was rescheduled? Did they not tell you why?
All from Oldham, that is nice isn't it! We all have somebody to talk too x


----------



## wanabeamama

Happy valentinesMorning girls :hugs: I really don't know how they work the appointment system there it's really shit that they didn't tell you why they changed it :( 

I can't stop thinking about the needles see I'm ok having blood taken I'm used to that with all the operations and hospital appointments etc but the thought of injecting myself scares the hell out of me is it just me or do you both feel that way too?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

happy valentines! 

Jojo the letter didnt explain anything at all, just said sorry for inconvenience! Hmmm yeah sorry for putting your life on hold for another 7 months more like grrrr

Wanabe im with you about the self injections, i cant even wax my own legs so ive got no chance with injecting myself!

I think they can train your OH to do it so i will be getting him to do it :thumbup:

did you get anything nice for valentines?

xx


----------



## wanabeamama

My OH has already said he won't do it he's is so squeamish lol I'm not telling ANY family or friends so I can't even get any of them to do it lol 
Well my oh is still in bed lol he is being very lazy today haha but we're going out for dinner tonight it will be my first time out of the house since my operation so we can't go far but I'm excited to put on a pretty dress I've been walking round in a dressing gown for the last 2weeks lol 
What about you ?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Im off work today as the Clomid has given me a migrane, not had them since i was on the pill so must be hormone related. Hubby has gone out to work and ive not had a card yet so i reckon he will be buying one today tut tut
he is going to cook for me tonite and we are going for a meal to a local italian on saturday so i cant complain really lol
ive been soppy and got him a framed quote that says "if you live to be 100 years old i want to live to 100 years old minus one day, so i never have to spend a day without you" apparently its a winnie the pooh quote haha

awww it will be lovely for you to get dressed up even if its only for a couple of hours and you cant wait to get back into your dressing gown lol
xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwww that's so cute I didn't manage to get OH a present cos I havnt been able to go out it should ave only been minor surgery but turned out to need major so all I could do was get him a card from funky pigeon lol and I'm so disappointed with it it's so small and the postman bent it :( 
That sucks that you have got a migraine I only get them now n again how long have you been using the clomid?


----------



## Jojo27

Happy valentines!
I too am dreading the whole injection malarkey! DH will be on this duty!
I am hoping I have a nice meal made for me tonight, but we will see. We are away at weekend going for a spa break x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

awww its the thought that counts! Just write a lovely message inside and he wont even notice the bend. I hate it when the postman does that! Ours literally bent my brothers wedding card in half even tho it says please dont bend on the envelope grrr

Its my first cycle on Clomid, i started taking it on Friday morning and migrane started Friday night. Took my last tablet today so hopefully it will be gone tomorrow. Im on the lowest dose so i hope it worked cos if it doesnt they normally double the dose. Imagine the migrane then ouch


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww jojo that will be lovely :hugs: 
Monkey migraines are awful :( but when you know it's for a good purpose it might make it a little less painful. Fingers crossed it works first time :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Someone stole my postman :shrug: he hasn't even been down our street today god damn it I'm getting so impatient :(


----------



## Jojo27

Aw no! Fingers crossed for tomorrow.
It's just one big waiting game isn't it x


----------



## wanabeamama

It is and I'm crap at waiting lol


----------



## Jojo27

Any post today x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies, how are you today? 
I've finished my Clomid for this cycle so it's time to BD like we've never BD'd before for us! 
Well starting tomorrow cos I've still got a headache lol
Do you watch one born every minute? I am addicted to it & cried my eyes out last week
Wanabe please say the postman has been today! 
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

I am good thanks mrs, had a busy day in work! How are you?
Get bding I am sure it will sort your headache out, lol.
I am a sucker for one born every minute. Although I am a little squeamish! Going to watch daddy daycare too that looks alright.
Where in Oldham are your from if u don't mind me asking x


----------



## Jojo27

I am good thanks mrs, had a busy day in work :wacko:! How are you?
Get bding I am sure it will sort your headache out, lol.
I am a sucker for one born every minute. Although I am a little squeamish! Going to watch daddy daycare too that looks alright.
Where in Oldham are your from if u don't mind me asking x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I'm ok, in bed already (alone!) watching one born. Never seen a twin birth before! I should take note incase I get Clomid twins eeeek
I'm from sunny chadderton lol
Hubby has just booked us a meal for Saturday to make up for the Chinese takeaway he got us last nite! Have you got any plans for weekend? *edit - I just re-read your post and your going to a spa! Lucky you! 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey ladies :hi: nope no post again today :( well nothing for me anyway :(
How are you loveley ladies:hugs: 
Did you both have a nice valentines? 
We had a loveley meal it was nice to get out of the house although I've paid the price today I've been in pain today.
Oh god I always miss one born every minut :( booooo I'll have to watch it on I player


----------



## Jojo27

Hi ladies!
How are you today? Valentines was nice thanks, quiet one really! Just looking forward to this weekend.:winkwink:
Ahhh chadderton, so we all live not far from each other.
I didn't manage to watch one born every minute but I have recorded so will watch it later.
Any post? X


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: :hi: nope still no post lol 
Where is the spa your going to? Sounds like you going to have a loveley weekend :hugs: 
Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Oh hurry up letter, we're all waiting here lol
I cried at One Born (again!) I thought one of the twins was gonna get stuck...all turned out fine in the end tho phew.
I did my 1st opk of the cycle today, it was very negative but I'm hoping I get a smiley at weekend. A 28 day cycle would be nice. 
Have you ladies got any hols booked for this year? 
We are waiting until we find out what's going on with our treatment before we plan anything 
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

Wanabe I have my 1st consultation next month! So hoping we will start around may/June, however I suppose it all depends on our results.
I can't believe your letter hasn't arrived yet, come on!!!
I have just watched one born and got a little teary myself, she was so tiny wasn't she the lady carrying the twins!
I have 2 holidays abroad booked, I have no idea what we are going to do, if we can start treatment soon? X


----------



## wanabeamama

Same here were not going to book until we have an idea of when we will start treatment but we go to barbados every year OH's family is there so we always go he's a mummy boy and can't go without seeing her :) but just not sure when yet.

Are you girls on Facebook?


----------



## wanabeamama

Ughhhhhhhhh still no letter :( its been 2weeks now since we sent the forms back what are they playing at :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Wooooohooooo I just rang st Mary's she said they posted out the letter today so I should have it tomorrow yipppeeeeee so glad I rang :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Woop woop wanabe! Oooo I bet you can't wait for the postman to come tomorrow! 
Exciting :0)
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I can't wait :happydance: also Oldham hospital rang for me to go this Monday for my post op appointment this is great I can discuss with him about stopping af until ivf starts and hopefully I will know by then what's going to be happening itch st Mary's I'm just wondering do I have to have af for my first appointment tests ect?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Yay wanabe it looks like things are moving for you! 
Have you had all of your hormone blood tests done before? I think they do some early on in your cycle like CD 3-5 & then CD21? I'd already had mine done at the Dr but St Mary's wanted to repeat them. So they may like you to have a cycle do they can do those, but I'm not 100% sure.
Has the postman been??
I've not had a positive opk yet but the line is building up do hopefully I will get one thru the week, it will be strange having a normal 28 day cycle as they are normally so loooooooong lol 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:the post man brought my letter wooo 

Yeah it's saying we have to go for blood tests ultrasound and SA I agree to the blood tests but how can I need an ultrasound when I had surgery down there 3weeks ago and OH only got his SA result about 6weeks ago boooooooo 

I'm going to speak to my gyne on Monday at my appointment and see what he says I don't want to have a period so we could go next week for the tests oh is going to be so pissed off he was traumatised doing the SA and he is terrified of needles :cry: but he needs to remember I have been through much worse to get we're we are lol


MrsMonkey :happydance: Yey for the opk do you have a pic I'm obsessed with pics lol hopefully it will be positive very soon Yey time for :sex::sex:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Awww fab! When are you going? 
I think they like to repeat everything for themselves at St Mary's, I had just had my laparoscopy & they still wanted to do a scan even tho someone had just looked at my ovaries with his very own eyes lol. And DH had to have his SA repeated too, good job he did as his results were much better. It's almost like they like to have all new test results done by themselves. 
I would do a pic but you can't see the line when I took it :0( if it's darker tomorrow I'll do a pic then one each day do you can see the progress lol
Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I keep writing do instead of so!
Sorry it's because I'm on my silly iPhone 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

How long did you wait for the results from your tests? You see I'm worried that because I've just had my endo cleared up they might make us wait or try something else :(


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I didn't get the results of the blood tests & scan until I saw the consultant. But please don't worry because you could get all your tests done this month & see your consultant in March like JoJo xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I just don't get why they put your off for so long :( its so unfair :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Awww thanks for the hugs! I was really annoyed at 1st but luckily we had savings & could afford that private consultation & started the Clomid. I would of been really mad if we waited till June & they gave us Clomid when we had waited all that time! 
I suppose I'm just hoping the Clomid works, & if it doesn't we've only got a few months to wait & we can get straight into the IVF or IUI. I try not to think about the fact we have been trying for 2 years & I just keep looking to the future, one way or another I will have a baby or bump by the end of 2012 :0)
I really hope for you that you get to see your consultant sooner than me, I don't mind waiting & letting people in your situation go 1st, I was lucky my endo wasn't too bad & they said it shouldn't come back
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I really hope the clomid works for you, I'm must admit the last 2years have gone very quick and I also don't like to think of how long it's been and try to look ahead to the bump :)


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thank you! I've been reading all the Clomid topics on here & it does work for some people 1st time so we do have a chance :0)
I'm off out now so have a nice Saturday, I'll pop back on here tomorrow
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

It sure does work first time fingers crossed of you :hugs: have a loveley day :hugs:


----------



## Jojo27

Happy Sunday girls! How are you both?
Wanabe, yay for receiving your letter! When are you going to ring them? I phOned them straight away as my periods are irregular and was able to go down to st Mary's the same week! The ball is rolling now for you, so all is good! X


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi::hi: well I have my appointment tomorrow at Oldham with my gyne/surgeon so I'm going to ask him what I should do, af is due on Saturday but I planned on taking something to stop af I don't want the endo to come back while waiting for treatment because it now looks like judging by everyone else's times that we won't start treatment until June :'( x


----------



## Jojo27

Speak to your surgeon and see what he says, he may say give st Mary's a call and see what they say, u may be fine for going down without af being here. Just so you know, when me and DH went down we both had bloods done, i did urine sample and internal scan. DH had to make a seperate app when we were there for his SA, he then had to make another trip down 2 days after (god knows why he couldn't do it there and then) x


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah it said on the letter about the bloods and u/s and the SA but from what I have read the results and following appointment take months :(


----------



## Jojo27

The nurse at st marys told us to expect a letter within 12 weeks, that was October and we received the letter in the December for our march appointment, so from our tests to first consultation was arOund 6 months, but you know what.......it's flown by! Just stay patient and try not to think about it too much x:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm just worried because after my lap last year my endo was back along with a large cyst within 3-4 months of surgery :( but there's nothing we cn do about the waiting :( it sucks.


----------



## Jojo27

You may get priority, but I am not sure how the nhs work re this. I am hoping the 3 of us all get our BFPs and bumps this year! That would be fantastic wouldn't it x


----------



## wanabeamama

It would be loveley 3 bumps together :) do you have any idea when you will start treatment?


----------



## Jojo27

I have absolutely no idea. Just have to wait until the consultation I should imagine all will be told here. I have holidays abroad booked but I think this will come priority if it happens to clash with them. X


----------



## wanabeamama

Not long for you to wait now :) I bet you can't wait :happydance:


----------



## Jojo27

I am quite nervous tbh! It's exciting but so scary at the same time. Have you told anybody that you are going through ivf? We haven't told anybody and it's so difficult, especially when u need to get things off your chest x thanks god for bnb x


----------



## wanabeamama

No and I'm not planning on telling anyone I just don't want the added stress of people asking questions it's just great to be able to come to bnb to talk about it and get support here because if you talk to people that have not been through it or don't understand it it just gets really annoying they can just make you feel worse.

Someone said to me oh you will have a baby they can just make one in a tube and stick it in??? Wtf if only it was that simple :/


----------



## Jojo27

If only it was that simple lol! 
Have you had a nice weekend? Do anything nice? X


----------



## wanabeamama

Nothing at all still can't really go anywhere still another 3weeks until I can drive and OH is being grumpy and boring and won't take me anywhere so I've had to put up with him watching food all all weekend lol 

What about you?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls! Happy Sunday to you too. How was your spa trip jojo? 
Me & DH went for a nice meal last nite & I had pâté & wine, & we were both going oooo this may be the last time I can have both of those lol. Fingers crossed! 
We have told our best friends & both our mums & dads. Just because I'm a worrier and need people to know what I'm going thru when I get all worried & stressed. 
I'm so happy you ladies are on here & we are all at a similar stage of our treatment it would be so amazing if ( no WHEN!) we all get our BFP's this year. 
I got another negative OPK this morning, so pale not even worth posting a pic. I don't know why but it's bothering me, even tho I'm only CD11 lol. I just want that egg (or eggs - eek!) to pop out already! 
I hope your both having a nice relaxing Sunday
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I love pâté and wine lol but will be happy if I had to give it up lol 
Wow it would be loveley to meet up and compare bumps in the summer :) well end of the summer lol 

Maby your positive will creap up on you lol mine goes from blan to positive within about 36hrs , what time did you test?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Awww yeah 3 bumps by the end of summer please that would be lovely. 
I test 1st thing in the morning, I know some tests say afternoon is best but the clear blue digi's say FMU is fine. The consultant advised us not to BD every day so we are just sticking to every other day until the smilie face shows up then we will try 2 days in a row. That should cover everything! 
Are you still doing opk's? 
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

Spa trip was amazing, we have been to the same place a few times, it's out of this world! Where did you go for your meal, anywhere local? I have never tried pâté, I'm a little too fussy, lol! Can you both imagine 3 bumps, that would be fab! X :cloud9:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

JoJo that sounds fab, I bet you are all relaxed now! Are you back in work tomorrow? 
We went to an italian, Ancora on Broadway it was lovely. I love pâté soooo much lol
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I use smileys and ic's at the same time and never got a smiley in the morning only afternoon arround 2-3 pm they don't like to smile in the morning for me lol

Have any of you been to sul lago it's in wood houses / daisy nook it's the best Italian I have ever :)


----------



## Jojo27

Yeah back in work tomorrow unfortunately! Feeling quite refreshed tho. 
Ancora that's where the red barn was isn't it? Su lago is lovely, Only been once though as it a little far Out for us. X


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Yep JoJo it's the red barn, I've never been to Sul Lago, we drive past it all the time going to DH's parents & we always say we will go one day but never get around to it lol
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Just got back from my post op appointment I'm so pissed off, they were running behind so I ended up with some stupid woman who did not have a clue what she was talking about and she couldnt answer any of my questions so now I have no idea what to do she couldn't tell me when it would be safe to bd, she couldn't help with if I should stop my periods until the ivf so I'm a bit stuck :/


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey I just booked us in for our tests next Thursday and they booked OH for his SA but he's going to be gutted he found it so hard last time and that was at home this time he has to do it in a room at the clinic :( poor thing they said its ok for me to stop af with noritesterone too they put a nurse on for me to talk to she was very helpful and she even whent round the the sperm bit to book oh in for me :) I feel better now she was very understanding :D


----------



## Jojo27

Yay, u are booked in! The staff who we seen when we went all seen to be lovely. You all excited x


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes very excited they wanted us to go this Thursday but oh has to work, I'm just nervous about oh managing his SA :/ think he's going to struggle.
Imgoing to make an appointment with my GP to see if I should get the pill or just start northisterone I herd you can't take that for long.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Woohoo wannabe! That's fab news, how exciting your all booked in! 
Won't be long after your tests till you get your consultant appointment through

Nothing to report here still no smiley face, feel like I'm on standby lol

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha get the leather ready lol :sex: do you have any ic's it would be helpful to see if your getting close.

3months feels like a long long time to me I am very impatient lol 

When you go for the tests do you get to discuss anything with like a nurse? Any kind of evaluation with anyone or do they just jab you and send you on your way lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Nope I've just got the mega expensive digi's. I'm sure it will pop up this week! 
For the tests I got feedback straight away from the HSG test & the ultra sound scan. Had to wait for bloods, they were jab & go lol
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh ok was it the sonogropher that gave the result or a doctor?


----------



## wanabeamama

Have you been bd just incase?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

For HSG the radiographer said my tubes were clear, I could see that on the screen anyway. The scan it's was the lady who did it that told me all looked ok, & she could see an egg waiting to pop out lol
Not BD'd tonite, sticking to the consultants advice of every other day
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh ok so there is nobody I can grovel too? Lol 

As long as you have been going every other since the end of af I'm happy lol hehe


----------



## mrsmonkey10

There wasn't anyone there to ask questions to when they did mine, I just assumed they send all their reports off to the consultant to analyse. 
Haha yep don't worry about that! 
Still no smiley today I'm getting impatient now lol
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

Afternoon ladies, how are you both today?
There was no body we could ask questiOns too either when we first went down x


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi::hi:

See what worrys me is that obviously all my endo has just been cleared up so when they do the tests and they will say everything is fine and make us wait :(


----------



## Jojo27

We are all in the same boat Wanabe! When you have to wait upto 12 weeks for you letter re your first consultation and then a further wait for your consultation, it's just natural to worry. I was told my ovaries looked swollen in October and will not find anything out until march! X


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah your right :hugs: it sucks if only it was a perfect world where we could all get pregnant with a kiss :cry:


----------



## Jojo27

It WILL happen for us all! We need to stay positive. 
I have just had a quick nosy through your journal, where is your salon, is it in the Oldham area x x


----------



## wanabeamama

It's in cheadle hulme,Cheshire lol 

Do you have a journal?


----------



## Jojo27

No journal, I may start one once I know what's going on with treatment and stuff x


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey do you know if they give you a choice on how many embies you can put back in? 

How many would you chose?


----------



## Jojo27

I have read somewhere that it depends on your age on how many they pit back. If I had the choice 2 for def! How about you? X


----------



## wanabeamama

Defiantly 2 for me I'm really going to beg for to lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies
Waiting us the worst thing ever but just think of how amazing it will be when we get our BFP's, worth all the waiting & worrying :0)
I would prefer for them to put 2 back in but some hospitals won't do more than 1 if your below a certain age & don't have specific issues. Not sure what the policy is at St Marys
Daily OPK report...no smiley boo hoo. We BD'd anyway.

Are you having pancakes tonite? I've cheated & bought a mix. Gonna have them with ice cream & toffee sauce yum yum 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I just found this on st Mary's website

We transfer a maximum of two embryos. This policy virtually eliminates triplet pregnancies but twins are common &#8211; approximately 20- 30% of all pregnancies.

There was no mention of restrictions :happydance:fx

Booooo no smiley? Ah well at least you :sex:

No pancakes for me I can't have wheat and dairy and oh forgot to get some wheat free flour :(


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Oooo! I would deffo ask for 2 to be put in there! 
I've just had my pancake feel a bit sick now lol my own fault for having ice cream & sauce! 
It says you ovulate 6-12 days after your last pill, & today is day 7 so nothing to worry about yet. I just wanted a shorter cycle so I can get to the 2WW quicker! 
Are you feeling better after your op now wanabe
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm getting there I managed a bit of house work today and made dinner but I'm feeling a little swollen after it but I'm getting better :)

Oh I hope you insulate soon :D :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no I'm trying to get something to hold off my periods to stop the endo and my doctor couldn't give me anything and I just rang my gyne but he was doing surgery and the receptionist took a message and said she will call me back but I don think she understood my dilemma I just hope when she asks dr aziz he understands :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey I hope that smiley comes soon :D


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hey wanabe, 
Awww I'm sure if there's any doubt the receptionist will call you to clarify! I hope they give you something so you have one less thing to worry about.
Still no smiley today & the lines not getting any darker :0( I've only got 3 sticks left so looks like I'll have to buy more. The 20 test packs are buy one get one half price, do you think I should get 2 packs or have more faith that the Clomid will work & I won't need 2 packs lol
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I would order some ic's lol much cheaper the dine on the digi never goes dark it doesn't really change much at least with the ic's you can see the progression :D but if you really want the digi's they are cheaper on amazon with next day delivery 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_s...as=aps&field-keywords=Ovulation+tests&x=0&y=0


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks for the link wanabe! I needed some for tomorrow so I went & bought some more digi's...if I still need them next month I'll get some IC's.

Still no smiley here, still BD'ing just incase :0) 

Hope you are both ok
Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I got my smiley face girls! Woop woop
I almost missed it too, I went for wee 1st thing & forgot to collect some so I had to take my little kit to work haha. 
What are you up to this weekend? I am out in Manchester with work tonite so I fully expect to be recovering from a hangover tomorrow. Fingers crossed its my last one for a very long time :0) 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Yey smiley face I hope you have time to bd before you go out :D 
I have nothing planned for the weekend :coffee:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Awww wanabe I love the smiling men you used that's how I feel! 
Well **TMI alert**we BD'd last nite & we will before I go out. Do you think we need to again tomorrow or is that too much? 
The clearblue guide says you have 2 days after you get your surge but fertility friend says 12-24 hours! 
Cant you tell I really don't wanna take Clomid again next month lol 

Ahhh are you & you OH just having a nice relaxing weekend then 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well it won't hurt to bd tomorrow but sperm lasts a good 5days inside you so I'm sure there will be a great supply waiting for that eggy to pop out :happydance: if you feel like it then go for it but don't worry if you don't there's just as much chance but I'd do another opk tomorrow just to see if your surge has finished you might get a bigger one with the cloud :happydance:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls! How are you both? 
I'm suffering from a massive hangover today :0( Wanabe think I'll take your advice and maybe BD tonite. I had pains in my left ovary last nite so I think the egg popped out or will be popping out today! 
I'm confused as to where I am in my cycle, would you class tomorrow as 1DPO or am I 1DPO today? 
I hope you are having a good weekend
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: :hi::hi:
If you ovulate last night or today then tomorrow will be 1dpo :thumbup:
Did you have a good night? Lol nothing worse than a hang over make sure you drink loads and loads of water to make sure your cm is good lol

I've started taking the pill not sure if I took it in time though af is due today or tomorrow I hope it stays away really don't want the extra pain.


----------



## Jojo27

Hi ladies, 
I am having a lazy weekend, not really doing much, how are you both?
Mrs, being hungover is the worst feeling in the world isn't it, doesn't deter us from doing it again tho does it.
Wanabe, not long til your first app! Yay x 
Jo x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Jo! 
Yep hangovers are the worst, I was even sick this morning :0( I'm starting to feel better now thankfully. I'm not doing anything this weekend, just bring lazy lol
Wanabe I had a good night, I am hoping that it was my last nite out drinking for a long time, oooo yes wanabe you've got your appointment this week whoop 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I'm excited :D haha who the hell gets excited about having an internal ultrasound and needle jabbing for blood lol 
Do any of you know how many chances if ivf we get on the NHS?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

The consultant told me you get 3 goes under Oldham PCT, I've not looked it up for myself though. Some PCTs only offer 1 so if it's correct we are lucky to live in Oldham lol

What are your opinions on drinking in the 2WW? I'm on a hen doo next sat and by then I'll be in the 1WW. I'm thinking of just having a wine with the meal & then having lemonade & pretending it's got vodka in... I know it prob won't make any difference but I don't want to do anything to affect my chances xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I think you'll be fine if you don't go overboard lol 
We are very lucky to live in Oldham some pct don't get any ivf on the nhs :(


----------



## Jojo27

We do get 3 attempts, it was in our file when we went for first app. We are very lucky! 
That ones difficult re drinking next week mrs, u could always just have the one glass of wine to toast and just say to the other hens u are on antibiotics hence not drinking. X


----------



## mrsmonkey10

That's a good idea jojo think I'll do that. I don't want to drink much anyway after the way I felt this morning lol
Oh that's great that we do get 3 goes, I hope that none of us need to have more than 1 but it's nice to know that it's there if we need it 
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

I am hoping it all works for us this year! Fingers crossed! I wonder what the gap is between each cycle, if it does fail. It's hard finding stuff out like that as all pcts are different. X


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey that feels great to know we get 3 attempts I really hope that we don't need them though lets hope that by the end of the year we can add 3bfp's to the title :)
I have no idea how long you have to wait between cycles it might be choice idk.


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow I have just read a kindle book on my iPad called Ivf diary my journey through ivf by Natalie smith, 
I seriously recommend reading it only took me an hur to read it and I laughed and cried, and she gave me so much hope and strength and inspiration an amazing read.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

That sounds like a good read but I can't find it on iBooks on my iPhone :0( 
How are you feeling today? Looking forward to Thursday? 

I'm 2DPO woop woop! Got really sore BBs since yesterday, I hope it's a good sign. I emailed my consultant today to see if I should delay my CD21 bloods as I only got my pos opk on CD16, so just waiting for a reply on that.

Did you have a nice relaxing weekend? 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I got it from amazon if you download the kindle app on your phone then it will ask for your amazon log in details, then find it on amazon in the kindle store it's only £0.70 then it asks where you want it from a drop down menu select iPhone and it should be in your kindle app?
Yeah I'm excited but nervous about Thursday eeek

Wooooo 2dpo how exciting when do you plan testing? Oh and make sure you post tests lol :D


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I'm going to try & wait until AF is due which is 9th march. I've been disappointed before when AF has been 2 days late so gonna wait as long as poss. We are going out on 10th for a meal with friends so could do with knowing for that. 
Oooo I will get that app! 70p is cheap as chips lol

Just think every appointment & test is one step closer to a BFP :0) 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

The kindle app is free it's just the kindle book thats 70p and the best 70p I've spent in a long time :)

Wow I'm rubbish at waiting I try to but it never works lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Morning! I've got the app & amazon account now so I'll download it this afternoon. 
3DPO only 11 more days to go lol. Wish I could hibernate the whole 2 weeks! 
How did you get on with taking the pill? Did you catch AF in time 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey 11 days to go :happydance: 

Yes I managed to hold off the witch :D


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg I just got so angry at the tv, I'm watching the wright stuff and the topic was about the pope saying that having ivf is arrogant
A woman rang up saying its wrong to have ivf and people shouldn't mess with god and it's like wanting a handbag and going and getting one.....WTF stupid bitch for a start I wish having ivf was just like going out and getting a new bag, second what if she needed a liver transplant is that not messing with god? She said well its not an illness grrrrrrrrr now she is what I call ignorant and arrogant and has no idea she clearly popped out her kids without and problems.
She clearly has no idea how much heartache couples go through struggling to be parents god gave humans the ability to create life and gave us the ability to create ivf and I'm so thankful to those that have dedicated there life to producing ivf and helping couples conceive a child that way ivf is not a choice it's a necessity that fill fill a hole left by infertility and by the way this woman was not catholic .


----------



## mrsmonkey10

That's a very narrow minded point of view that woman had, I'm sure if she met people like us face to face & talked about what we are going through, she would have a very different opinion! 
Thats good that you managed to keep AF away, things are all moving in the right direction for you :0) is it just blood tests your having on Thursday or other things aswell? 
Well 4DPO today & I feel like AF could start at any minute, I have a really heavy feeling if you know what I mean. I was so bloated last nite too urrrrgh
Jojo how are things going with you? 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Blood tests ultrasound and SA tomorroW eeek 
4dpo Yey I usually feel bloated and gassy the first part of the tww then have a couple of days in the middle where I'm ok then the cramping and spotting from 11-12dpo lol
Yeah where is jo not seen her for a few days :cry: it's getting close to her consultation now :happydance: 
MrsM Did you manage to find the kindle book?


----------



## Jojo27

Hi ladies
Sorry not been on, been quite busy. I am glad both of you are good x
My consultation is 2 weeks tomorrow! Eekkkk!
Wanabe, good luck for tomorrow, set off a little early as the hospital car park is a good walk from building.
Mrs my fingers and toes are crossed fOr you x x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I haven't downloaded it yet, I will do it tonight. My fave program on tonite One Born yay! Hope there's no dramatic births this week so I can watch without crying lol. 
I got a reply from my consultant to delay my day 21 test by 2 days since I ov'd late, so it's a good job I asked or my test would of come back with incorrect results
Ooooo so lots going on at the hospital for you tomorrow! Let us know how you get on. 
I hope JoJo is ok
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow only 2weeks sooo exciting :happydance: 

Is there anything I need to take tomorrow like ID? I told OH that our appointment is 9am but its 9.30 he's so slow and always late and we don't need the stress lol
Have any of you started an IVF journal? I've done one on my iPad to print out but thinking about putting it on here I have a ttc journal but I think for others going through ivf it's a good idea to share stories and experiences.

I have been on YouTube watching real live couples ivf journeys they film egg retrieval and transfer and record them getting results is amazing.


----------



## Jojo27

I am excited but so nervous at the same time!
U don't need to take anything with you, just make sure u leave with plenty of time to spare, the city centre will be mad with students, as it's not too far from the uni.
I haven't looked at videos or anything, may have a watch later on the pad. 

I have just made lasagna for tea, what a nightmare! All the pasta sheets were stuck together, I have burnt my thumbs and the pan of water went all over the place. I hae salvaged what pasta I could - it's in the Oven now, I hope it's ok, or looks like I will be having a trip to McDonald's!:wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

The videos are amazing just type ivf and then when you find one with someone doing injections or somthing when you watched that if you click more videos it brings up more from that couple usually they have all through the journey it's amazing :D it got me excited and I'm feeling a lot better about the whole thing.

Lol the lesagna sounds good although I can't have it now :( boo 

Here is a link to my IVF journal I just created it on here but been doing it on my pad for the last couple of weeks. and a bit of history too https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-journals/895314-wanabeamama-my-ivf-journal.html#post15829905


----------



## Jojo27

Just read your journal, it's fab! 
Your oh will be fine tomorrow, he will want this as much as you and will be with you every single step of the way, but if for whatever reason u need a shoulder to cry on or support u only have to come to me or mrs and we will be there for you! X


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you it means a lot to know your both there and we can all share each others thoughts and support through this journey :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I agree with Jo, we are here for you! 
Men are strange, they don't like to admit anything is wrong, it's a pride thing. My DH won't really talk about any of this with his mum & dad, but he doesn't mind if I talk to them. 
I'm sure your fella wants this as much as you do, but doesn't know the right thing to say to tell you that. 
We have each other to chat too & we know that we all understand what each other are going through :0) 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow you girls are so great thank you so much :hugs::hugs: I'm so thankful I can talk to you both about this thank you :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

You don't have to thank us, you have put my mind at rest over lots of things too. In the wise words of high school musical...we're all in this together lol
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol yes we are in this together :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Good luck today wanabe let us know how you get on later
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm gutted just got back so after going through a laparotomy just 5 weeks to remove my second cyst on my left ovary I've been taking the pill and on a strict endo diet just for me to go and for my u/s and be told I have a cyst on the right wtf 5weeks ago my right ovary was perfect I'm just going backwards :'(


----------



## Jojo27

Awwww hun, I am sorry.:hugs:
What did teu say to you? Where do you go from here x x


----------



## wanabeamama

All I can do is wait 8- 10 weeks to receive the letter with a date for our first consultation just for them to tell me I need to get rid of the damn cyst first. I'm so upset :cry: by the look of things I'd be surprised if we have treatment this year or at all for that matter.


----------



## Jojo27

All will be fine, keep positive! Like you was saying me when we first started on this forum the technology is out there, they can perform bloody miracles, so I am sure we will all get our little bundles of joy x x:flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks jojo I'm sure I'll be fine tomorrow it wa just I bit of a supprise.
That waiting room it awful it was like everyone was on death row and everyone lookin at each other wondering what there problem is. The nurses were loveley though.


----------



## Jojo27

Haha, death row! I know what you mean, my consultation is 2 weeks today, so not long till I on death row! X


----------



## wanabeamama

Lollol it so is though, wow 2weeks how exciting :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Awww wanabe! That's so not what you wanted to hear, I'm sorry it didn't go too well. 
Did they say to just keep taking the pill till your consultation? 
I agree the staff are lovely, even when I cried & swore my way through my HSG test they were still nice to me lol. 
Like Jo said we all need to keep positive, & focus on the fact that we will all have bumps by the end of the year :0)
2 weeks today Jo how exciting! Bet you are counting down the days. 
6 DPO for me tomorrow, I'm trying not to symptom spot but it's soooo hard not to
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs:
Wow mrsM it's going quick :hug:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Not quick enough lol. Well I suppose we are all waiting for something so at least we have each other for company! I actually can't believe weekend is here already, have you ladies got any plans? 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:flower::flower:No plans for me this week end:wacko:
Do you have any plans?


----------



## Jojo27

Mrs it's the hen night this weekend isn't it?
I am going to my friends tonight, seeing my god daughter, she is bloody gorgeous!
No other plans ATM x 
Hope your both ok x


----------



## wanabeamama

I have called my gyne at Oldham hospital he is off until monday but the receptionist told me to ring first thing Monday morning and he will be able to speak to me :thumbup:

How are you loveley ladies today?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Im good thanks ladies, the sun is shining & work is over for 2 whole days lol. 
Yep jojo it's then hen doo where I'm gonna pretend to drink vodka but just drink lemonade hehe. How old is your god daughter? 
Wanabe why are you ringing Oldham hospital? Have you got to go back there for something? 
I'm off to the Alexander hospital for a blood test when I get home ouch! 
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

I am still in work, roll on 5!
She is 9 months old, most beautiful baby ever! 
Where is the hen doo? Manchester? X 
Wanabe hope your ok? Did you ask for counselling at st Mary's? X


----------



## wanabeamama

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Im good thanks ladies, the sun is shining & work is over for 2 whole days lol.
> Yep jojo it's then hen doo where I'm gonna pretend to drink vodka but just drink lemonade hehe. How old is your god daughter?
> Wanabe why are you ringing Oldham hospital? Have you got to go back there for something?
> I'm off to the Alexander hospital for a blood test when I get home ouch!
> Xx

Oldham is where I had my surgery so I want a second opinion about this cyst because I don't understand how a cyst can grow to 3cm in 5weeks something doesn't add up and I'm not waiting 5months for st Mary's to tell me they can't give us ivf cos I have a cyst :( 

I got a number to ring for the counceling :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

MrsM is it your 7dpo progesterone test? 

Have a great time on the hen night and jojo ooooo I've not snuggled a baby in years lol how loveley :hugs::baby::hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ahhh right wanabe, hopefully Oldham will help you out. They said I had a cyst on my scan but I didn't so it's not 100% reliable. Yeah it's progesterone, the nurse said the results will be through on Monday but I don't know if that's when the consultant will ring me with the result. 
Awww jojo such a cute age! Baby cuddles are the best :0) 
Thanks girls I am planning to have a nice night tomorrow, but not the hangover to go with it this time lol
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

Just popped on to say I hope u both have a nice day x x


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs: what a loveley sunny day :flower: have a great day :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls, I hope you both have a lovely day too! 
Just for the record, I'm 7DPO and feeling really nauseaus at the moment Urrrgh. I fell asleep at 9pm last night & slept till 9 this morning. If I don't get a BFP this month at least I will know these are not symptoms lol. So much for not symptom spotting haha 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Mrsm woohoo it's SS time lol :holly: 
It feels like ages since I had a tww :growlmad: lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Lol it's gonna be a loooooong 1WW! I even woke up this morning & thought this time next week either AF will be here or I'll be testing eeek! 
Awww wanabe you will be back in the 2 week wait sooner than you think I bet. 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I am preparing myself for a 6month wait for the first consultation :thumbup:

This next week will fly by :) yey poas time 

Hey I read on sy Mary's website that you start injections approximately 3weeks after you have been accepted I think that means after your consultation so wooo jojo you might be starting in 5weeks :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Morning ladies did you have a good weekend? 
JoJo that's fab about the injections, you could be starting soooo soon woop woop! 

I'm 9DPO & driving myself crazy symptom spotting, so I'm going to stop it. 
I'm just taking the view that if no AF by Saturday I'll test. Should get my progesterone results through this week which will tell me if I even Ov'd or not 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey 9dpo :happydance: I'm to impatient to wait for af lol I usually start testing at 9dpo lol

I call the hospital and my gyne is going to see me on the 19th Yey I can get some reassurance from him and if there is a cyst he can give me something to get rid of it :D I feel better now. I'm not leaving it to chance I don't want to get 6months down the line for them to tell they can't do ivf. :nope:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hey wanabe, oooo that's really good news! Get that cyst fixed lol
There's no way I'm testing till saturday, im not very hopefull to be honest. The only symptom I have now is sore BB's & I can't remember if I get them every month or not. Or could be Clomid related arrrgh it's driving me mad
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I wouldn't take any notice of symptoms/no symptoms I know people that had no symptoms what so ever so the only real pregnancy symptom is no af :hugs:
Ok I guess I can wait till Saturday lollol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ahhh thanks wanabe, I have just started getting AF like cramps so I really think I'm out this month, although it is a bit too early for them I normally only get them the day before
I hate this week already! :0( 
Sorry for being so negative I promise I won't be in here moaning every day
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

Hi ladies!
How was your weekend?
I honestly can't see starting 3 weeks from consultation, I am so excited, but nervous at the same time. Knowing that they are the people who will tell us if we will ever be parents or not knocks me for six! 
Wanabe I am glad you have managed to sort out an appointment and you have put your mind at rest x x
Mrs - my fingers and toes are crossed for you, I am hoping the signs in which you have are baby ones, that would be fantastic x x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Girls I just caved & took a First Response cos I found one in the bedroom...BFN of course! What was I thinking, I'm such an idiot. No more testing now
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

Aw honey, stay positive! Big hugs x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks JoJo, I know it's still way early & there's still a chance but deep down I think AF is on the way. Just been crying & my puppy licked the tears off my face & made me laugh bless him. 
I'll try to cheer up now! 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwwwwww MrsM it is early and your certainly not out :hugs::hugs::hugs: awww your puppy licked your tears how cute :) 

Jojo I hope it is 3weeks after your consultation :hugs::hugs: 

I have spotting and cramps but I heard its normal with the pill when your body is adjusting.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Morning girls! 
I'm done being down in the dumps, gonna be PMA the rest of the week lol. 
I was asleep by 9:30 last night so feeling refreshed. Cramps have gone but have been replaced by a red raw sore throat ouch! 
Wanabe I think it is normal for the pill, I got that too
It's soooo cold today I hope the snow doesn't make an appearance! 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs: we have everything crossed for you, what ever the outcome were here for you :hugs:


----------



## Jojo27

I will second that Wanabe x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Awww thanks girls, it's lovely to know that I have your support. There's only so much DH can say to make me feel better. 
Xx


----------



## spidergirl

Hi hun we are are from oldham so are having are treatment at st marys in manchester also, i found that we where seen pretty fast. We got told in Oct 09 that we needed ICSI and by Jan 10 we had an appointment and by Feb 10 we where requesting treatment. The staff are really friendly and put you at ease, they talk you through every part of the treatment and show you how to the injections and they don't hurt a bit. I was freaking out about it and the nurse showed me how to do it and didn't feel a thing. You'll be in great hands with them, we did one round that failed and found it hard to cope but am seeing a counsellor at the hospital she is really nice and easy to talk to. I will be requesting round 2 of treatment this month or next, i hope all goes well for you if you need know anything just let me know xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow thanks spider thats reassuring I'm so sorry it didn't work out the first time for you but fingers crossed for this time :hugs: so you and jojo might start around the same time :D


----------



## spidergirl

Yeah maybe, might even see each other and not know lol. I'm under Dr Fitzgerald she is a really nice doctor, i can remember on the day of my egg collection i was so nervous i forgot my name. The doctors and nurse's where laughing and joking with me so it put me at ease so the next thing i know it was all over. I really do hope it all goes well for you i will cross everything for you xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww thanks I have only got as far as the tests that was ast Thursday so I reccon it will be a couple of months until I hear about our next appointment. I'm so impairient lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi spider, thanks for sharing your story with us, the staff sound so nice. I'm sorry to hear the 1st try didn't work out for you & I wish you all the luck in the world for your next treatment. 
Stick around here with us you can tell us how it all works :0) 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yep ^^ was

Hey spider where in Oldham do you live?


----------



## Jojo27

Welcome to our little group spider, all Oldham girls hey! 
Hope you are all ok on this wet miserable night x x


----------



## wanabeamama

It's been a strange day today lol


----------



## spidergirl

Yeah it been horrible weather today ain't it good job i only had go once lol, hope your all ok today. I live in littlemoor it's oldham east, i live across the road from the new asda on huddersfield road don't if you know it. I live my OH of 5 years and have been TTC for 4 years we found out that need ICSI after 2 years of TTC. I tell you something its nice to talk to someone about it all from my neck of the woods lol. My OH works at the new big tesco extra they build on huddersfield road, i don't have a job i am a my grandad's carer at the moment he has cancer. I'll make sure i keep you all update with everything, my family think i should wait a month but i just want to start treatment lol xx


----------



## Jojo27

Evening lovelies!
Spider u are just down he rd from me.
Wanabe how are you?
Mrs any signs?
Well this time next week we will be all clued up with we're we will be heading! Just worried as we go on holiday in June! X


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow mojo I'm getting excited for you Yey :happydance: 
I'm ok the pill is making me a little crazy though lol
MrsM it's getting close to testing time :D


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls, 
I haven't got any symptoms, got cramps again but they're coming & going just to tease me! I'm not very hopeful to be honest. I've still not had my progesterone results cos my consultants on holiday. I'm due to start taking Clomid again Sunday/Monday & need to know if I need to increase my dose or change the days I take it on arrrgh. 

Where are you off to on hols JoJo? We haven't booked anything yet till we know what's going on with treatment 

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Mrs M when is af due? Don't give up hope :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

AF due Saturday. I'm dreading taking Clomid again because of the awful migraines last time :0( 
How are you wanabe? 

Spider When do you have to decide what to do about your next treatment? I would go with what's in you heart. Your family are looking out for you, but only you will know for sure when your ready to try again

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm ok just some awfull side effects from the pill I've never been on the pill so my body does not like it :(


----------



## Jojo27

We are going to Italy! I have a girly holiday booked in may too, just a long weekend abroad so if needs be will just pull out of that one x
Wanabe it is close now, I honestly cannot believe how quick time has passed since our first appointment x


----------



## spidergirl

Hi all hope your all good and having a better day then me, got a cold off my 2 moth old niece so not feeling to good, plus i've also got a full on migraine. Mrs M i hope your ok and every thing goes well with the clomid got everything crossed for you. Jojo hope you enjoy your holiday and that your able to go, you will have to let us know how it goes and what it is like. My OH wants to go italy on our honeymoon he didn't what part just that he would like to go there, oh i'm at the hospital 4 days after you lol. Wanna i really hope that the side effects go away for you or at least lessen i will be praying. I request treatment when ever my AF turns so say two weeks or i could wait a month and request the AF after this one if it makes sense lol. I had a bit of depression last year and was antidepressants but now i'm off them and doing counselling it's all about being strong enough to treatment, but i do think your right Mrs m that i should go with my heart the thing is i'm so impatient i hate waiting i was even worse waiting for our test results lol xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww spider mrsM was right just go with your heart :hugs: wow so you both have appointments very soon how exciting :happydance:

Well I go back to work on Monday :/ it feels strange I have never in my working life had more than a week off work and its 6weeks today since my op it's been so nice to have time for myself but I have felt a little cut off from the world so back to working 60 hour weeks booooo I'm going to be so tired when I go back :(


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls, 
Well I have just got off the phone from my consultants secretary.from my blood test they said the Clomid worked well - too well! I didn't as for my progesterone figure cos I knew I'd be googling it all night. She said I can continue taking it but I will need a tracking scan so they can see how many eggs I'm making. It will cost £275. So goodness knows how many eggs I popped out 2 weeks ago lol. 
I've got mild cramps but nothing like I normally get before AF so I think I'll test tomorrow! 

Have you all got any plans for the weekend? We are going for a meal with friends tomorrow. 

Wanabe 60 hour week?! Wow! 

Jo I've got a girly long weekend in June too, will prob still go if I'm preggers

Spider whatever you decide to do we will be here to chat & support you :0) 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

All I'm doing this weekend is waiting for your test :D :happydance: wow £275. :/ 
What type of test have you got?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Awww wanabe I'm honoured! Don't hold your breath though lol
I have 1st response early results & CB digi but I don't think they are as sensitive as FR's
Xx


----------



## spidergirl

Hehe Mrs m got everything crossed for you. I'm seeing my nephew tomorrow he live's in bradford and is up for the weekend cause it's my brothers birthday, then sunday i'm just relaxing with my OH. Mrs m where you going for a meal, wanna i hope everything goes well when you go back to work xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks spider! With all you girls crossing your fingers I must get a BFP lol
We are going to the Rice Bowl in Manchester, it's the best Chinese ever! 
I hope you have a nice relaxing weekend
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

Evening all.
I hope you are all ok.
Af arrived today, feel dreadful! I am so irregular so don't know when the witch is about to arrive! X
Mrs I am thinking of you, and hoping you will bring us good news tomorrow.
Wanabe, 6 weeks off and going back to work is a bummer, at least your mind will be occupied.
Spider I hope you have a lovely weekend with your family x x


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww jojo I'm sorry the witch got you :( :hugs: 
MrsM I thought a 1st response was a fr? Lol frer = first response early result lol but no the digi's are not sensitive at all :nope: I have never in my life had a positive pregnancy test so all tests are pants as far as I'm concerned lolol
Hope you all enjoy your weekends :hugs:


----------



## spidergirl

I'm so sorry jojo hope your ok sending you a big hug :hugs: xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Lol yes wanabe it's FRER that I have, I just wrote it out 2 different ways! 
Awww JoJo stoopid AF, hope your ok
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha mrsM you had me confused lol good luck for tomorrow please post a pic no matter what :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Morning girls, 
Well I just took a test...BFN :0( 
There's no point posting a pic cos there's not even a hint of a line. I have cramps again too so just waiting for AF to show her face now. 
I can drown my sorrows tonight with a few wines at the meal. 
On the plus side at least I know the Clomid is working & I'm getting a monitored cycle next...
I really don't feel upset, I suppose I knew deep down after all
Thanks for all your support girls xx


----------



## Jojo27

Morning, have u any plans for today?
Mrs i am so sorry, I am thinking of you! If u need to get your frustration out we are all here to listen! Have yourself a few wines tonight, have a lovely time!
I don't feel too bad this morning, was dreadful last night, I was awful to DH too!
I was thinking, what are you lovely ladies called?....... I'm called jo and am 27, lol x.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks Jo, I'm looking forward to starting cycle 2 & feeling more positive about it since I will be having the scan & maybe more blood tests. I see from all the Clomid topics I have read on here most people get their BFP 2nd or 3rd cycle. 
Glad your feeling better today, I always take things out on my DH when it's AF time lol. 
I'm called Emma & I'm 29 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: well I guess you have a great plan in place with 5more clomid cycles and then onto ivf but I hope you don't get as far as needing the ivf :( wine always takes the edge off I've been having a little too much lately lol

Well :hi: jo and Emma I'm laura and I'm also 29 but I turn 30 on the 24th of march boooo 

Jo I'm glad your feeling better today and that's what our OH's are for :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Emma will you be doing the same dosage this cycle?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks Laura, I'm feeling quite positive which is strange! 
Yep I'm staying on 50mg, it's the lowest dose you can have. I guess my ovaries respond well to stimulation lol. Will be interesting to see all the eggs when I have my scan next cycle
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow that will be interesting to see you should ask for a picture :D Ive have seen on some ivf videos were they look at there egg filled ovaries it's quite amazing really.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

It will be really interesting! I'm just wondering what they will do if I'm over stimulated again, I wonder what other treatments they can try
Are you having a chill out weekend before back to work on monday? 
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

That will be fab Emma! When will your next dosage start?
Can I ask, have you told your employer about your treatment? I work for a small company they are all lovely but I am worried that if I mention it that the whole company will know. I am unsure of how many time I will need to call down to st Mary's and stuff? Laura you are a lucky girl having your own business x x


----------



## wanabeamama

Will they do an U/S while your still taking the clomid? Maby they will just cut the amount of time you will take it :shrug: have you had problems ovulating in the past? 

Well I'm at a party tonight but I'm not a drinker really so I might drive lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Jo I start CD2 so should be Monday, I hope I don't get the migranes again! 
I work for a big company so have told them what's going on. I actually said if I need full ivf in June I want the whole cycle off work as I want that to be my only focus. Im a big worrier & dont want to have any stress from work. Luckily they were fine with that. 
Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Laura All the tests we had came back fine, apart from my 1st ever day 21 bloods showed that I didn't ovulate. But I told them on that cycle I didn't get my positive opk until day 22 so the blood test was done to early, but they didn't seem concerned with that. 
I'm worried now that the consultant has just looked at that blood test & decided I don't ov on my own, when I actually do. So the Clomid is over stimulating me. 
They are going to scan me on CD12 to see what's going on
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Jo I won't be telling anyone about it they don't need to know I'm telling them that I am going to be closely monitored through my next few cycles and having my endo treated through hormone therapy and need to go everyday at parts of my cycle so they can check if it's getting better lol It will be very awkward for me when it comes to do the ivf because my clients book there appointment weeks in advance so it will be a bit of a pain but I know they open from 7.30 am so I will have to try and get early morning appointments and when it comes to egg collection and transfer I'm just going to say that it's to do with my cyst/endo and hope to god that it lands on a Sunday/Monday because thursday Friday and Saturday are the busiest and get booked up way in advance lol

Emma it doesn't sound like you NEED clomid but hey it can't hurt to try I guess the more eggs the better really I'm glad there keeping an eye out though because you don't want to get a cyst if your going to go for ivf :nope:


----------



## Jojo27

I haven't told any of my friends or family about our treatment, but DH has told his best mate. I just don't want the questions and sympathy really, it's so hard!
Well on a lighter note I hope the 3 of you have a lovely evening! We have decided to go to romanos in Oldham for a meal and a few drinks x x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Just popped on to say I hope you all have a fab night, I'm just getting ready now & absolutely starving! 
Ps AF has not shown up yet...
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Have a lovley night ladies :hugs: Emma I hope af doesn't arrive tonight :(


----------



## spidergirl

Hi ladies hope your all ok, i'm so sorry emma i hope your ok sending you a big hug. I take things out on my OH too around AF time jo, he will he going in to hiding when we do our next round of ivf his words lol. Laura yeah they open at 7.30am blood and scans are done every other day in your cycle. You have your bloods done then have a scan every thing is done in the morning cause the doctor or nurse phones you in the afternoon to let you know the results so you could ask them make them early for you. The day of the EC you have to be there for 7:30 am and you are in some discomfort and they tell you to rest for the rest of the day and someone to take care of you. The transfer is really straight forward but you do need have a full bladder so can feel some discomfort there also. Once they have finished and had that well needed pee (sorry) everything is fine and as long as you don't over do things everything is fine. Oh i am called danielle and i'm 24 will be 25 in august lol xx


----------



## spidergirl

Hi ladies how are we all today, i had an interesting day a with my OH we had a movie day and he laughed at my plan of action for when we do our next round of IVF. He like's things to do with armed forces and you would think he was in the army some times. He runs this house like a military operation and he has got me doing it now too lol. So will be all sorted now when we start treatment, i've order the pregnacare multivitamins pills so we can take them. I bought a home hypnosis CD and my OH learnt me some relaxation exercises and will also be having massages during treatment to relax me and help me low my stress levels. We both will be eating right and keeping fit and not having the unhealthy life style we have got use to with our busy life. I even wrote things i am not aloud to do during treatment such as be around my family during there very often tiffs. I know it sounds silly but i am set on it working this time and if i stick to it if i does not then i won't be able to blame my self like i did last. I hope you all enjoyed your weekends any ways hugs to all xx


----------



## Jojo27

Happy Monday ladies x x
I hope you all had a fab weekend x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Morning girls, hope you all had a good weekend! 
Spider that sounds like a fab plan for your next treatment, no stress or worries will make it all that little bit easier :0) 
Well AF is nasty for me, had really bad pains. Practically had a hot water bottle strapped to my stomach lol. 
CD2 for me today so I'll be starting my 2nd round of Clomid, & my egg scan is booked for the 23rd it's all go this cycle! 
Has anyone got anything nice happening this week? 
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

Hi ladies
Hope your all ok, it's been quiet on here the last few days.
Emma has af arrived?
Laura how has work been?
Danielle you have a good plan there!
Consultation tomorrow, excited now!
Take care jo x x


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya ladies Emma I'm sorry about AF :hugs:

Jo I can't wait to hear about your appointment :D 

Danielle that sounds like a great plan :thumbup:

Sorry I havnt been on we found out on Monday that one of our close friends died after the party on saturday night he was found dead in bed on Monday nobody had heard from him since the party we don't know why he died he was fine at the party were all heartbroken :(


----------



## Jojo27

Aw Laura I am so sorry, I hope your ok! Hugs x x


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks jo it's heartbreaking :cry: :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Sorry to hear that Laura, how sad. I hope your getting on ok
Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Jo good luck for your consultation today! 
Let us know how you get on
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

Thanks Emma. It's at 12.30 so will update you all later x


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck at your appointment today jo I will Check in for updates I can't wait to hear :happydance:


----------



## Jojo27

Hi ladies
Didn't go too well really.
I am fine but have the traits of pcos, dr sajjad advised that this isn't an issue.
DH has azoospermia, he has had more blood tests done today and we have a follow up appointment for the results in June.
Depending on the results deters where we go from here. DH had a hernia when he was born and had surgery when a few days old, the dr says that this will possibly be why he has azoospermia. Anyways we were told that the op which involves removing sperm direct from his testicles is a wait of at least 12 months, and to have the procedure private is around £3200. Once this has been done there is no waiting list for the actual ivf procedure which is great. X x x


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg jo I'm so sorry that really sucks ass was that the first SA he has had done? A friend of mine and her DH had to go throught surgical sperm retrieval and it didn't take more than a couple of months but maby it has changed now that was a year ago I'm really sorry you have such a long process ahead of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Oh Jo I'm sorry that you have a long wait! Is there any way you can transfer to another hospital with a shorter waiting list? 
I hope your ok xx


----------



## Jojo27

I am ok thanks, tbh I think deep down it was what I was expecting but it's just the waiting game which is the bummer! I know 12 months seems like a life time away, but it will be her before I know it. I didn't think about whether we could transfer to a dif hospital Emma, I should have asked really. I am going to have a nosy online at private prices tonight and see if it's a possibility x


----------



## spidergirl

Hi ladies hope your all ok today, sorry i've not been around i've got the flu. Jojo good luck today got everything crossed for you. Wanna i'm so sorry to hear about your friend hope your ok, sending you big hugs. Mrs m good luck with your next round of clomid got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Jo I think 12 months will go fast, and I suppose you have to weigh up St Marys great reputation against being seen somewhere else a bit quicker. 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Jo I found this It's £1250. https://www.midlandfertility.com/in...ents/male-treatments/surgical-sperm-retrieval


----------



## wanabeamama

They should be able to do the retrieval and transfer it to st Mary's for them to do the treatment that's what my friend did :hugs:


----------



## Jojo27

wanabeamama said:


> Jo I found this It's £1250. https://www.midlandfertility.com/in...ents/male-treatments/surgical-sperm-retrieval

Thanks Laura x


----------



## wanabeamama

Emma how are you doing this cycle have you started the soy? Hope the migraine hasn't arrived :( :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Morning Laura, 
Yep I'm on day 4 of Clomid, the dreaded migrane has come back, and this time I've also been crying a lot at nothing so that's been fun! Been off work since Wednesday, my last tablet is tomorrow so I'll be back to normal by Sunday :0)
Hope your ok? 

Anyone got any plans for the weekend? I have none boohoo

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no I hope it passes quick :( 
We have a party tomorrow it's going to be very sad with out our friend I'm not sure how it's going to turn out I'm sure there will be alot of tears :cry:


----------



## Jojo27

Morning ladies.
Emma, I hope your migraine passes soon, I hope this is YOUR time x
Laura, it will be hard tomorrow, try not to be sad tho, celebrate your friends life x x
I have taken today off work, don't think my mind is up to it at all x x


----------



## wanabeamama

Sounds like life sucks for everyone at the Minuit :cry: 

It's time we all had some happy news :(


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks Jo, I really hope we get a BFP this month as me & Clomid don't get on well at all. I upset my DH by saying a felt like a failure & useless & I think it's the Clomid that's making me think like that. I don't blame you for taking time off work, you need to put yourself 1st at the moment. 
Laura I hope the party goes ok, I'm sure there will be tears & laughter as you remember your friend. Raise a glass to them & as Jo says celebrate their life. 

I agree we do need some good news to cheer us up 
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

Good news would be great, and I think that you Emma will be the one who delivers it!
Been so bored today, I hate being off work on my own, I suppose I can have a housework free weekend now tho I suppose.
I have been a little teary today, it's no so much the azoospermia that is bothering me, it's just the waiting! I just don't understand how the waiting list is around 12 months when the procedure takes a mere 60 minutes! X x


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww jo you deserve good news too I'm sorry your teary too :cry: I guess the waiting time is because of funding for the NHS :( maby he got it wring though :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies
I think we ALL deserve some good news. 
I hope you are having a good weekend. Hubby is away on a stag doo so I'm chilling out with the dog. Gonna treat myself to Breaking Dawn on box office tonight 
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

We certainly do Emma!
Not really doing anything this weekend, been shopping in manchester this afternoon, just had a takeaway and watching Saturday night tv.
Ooohhhh breaking dawn is fab, me ad DH watched it on the first day it was released at pics, what saddos lol!
Has your DH gone anywhere nice for the stag doo? X x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

That is not sad I've watched all the films the day they came out lol. 
Have you read the books? I read them all in about 5 days I hardly spoke to my poor hubby! 
Your evening sounds perfect I love staying in (must be getting old!). Do you watch take me out? Hubby is in hamburg, he just rang me a bit worse for wear lol
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

No not ready any of the books, hubby has ready breaking dawn tho. 
Hamburg hey, I bet he's having a ball! Will be suffering tomorrow.
I was doing some research online and I don't think there is a waiting list at Liverpool for SSR, I think I may give them a call on Monday. If there is no waiting list or if there is and is not half as long as Manchester, how do I go about being transferred? Have you any idea? X


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I'm not really sure Jo. If I was you I'd ring them Monday like you say. I assume they would just transfer your notes across. Thats what they did when I went private, there was no messing about. 
Awww I hope there's no waiting list for you, I'll keep my fingers crossed :0) 
Xx


----------



## Jo17

Hi ladies, 

I hope you don't mind me joining your thread, I've just found it and really wanted to reply! I'm Jo (too!), I'm 32 and I live in Failsworth. I had my initial appointment at St Mary's last week. I have PCOS and we think we may have a male related problem too. I am waiting for an appointment for a HSG and I am going for an U/S on 26 March. 3rd SA will also be done on 26th, OH is not very happy as you can imagine!

You all sound like you have been on quite a journey so far but it seems there may be light at the end of the tunnel for all of us! 

Anyway just wanted to say hi and I hope you've all had a lovely weekend! x


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning ladies happy want to be a mummy day I always feel a bit sorry for myself on mothersday lol jo can they just do the SSR at Liverpool and do the ivf at at marys they did that for my friend I'm nit sure which hospital did the SSR good luck for Monday :hugs:
Emma have you got rid of that migrane yet? Sorry I havnt kept up it's been the most awful week ever :( 

:hi: Jo#2 lol wow another oldham'er so were all around the same kind of time scale for testament then yey 

Well I had a bit of a scare yesterday, I'm still on the pill and havnt missed any and yesterday morning I woke up to some awful cramps and brown bleeding and at about 10am while I was at work I whent to the toilet because my tummy really hurt and loads of bright red blood and some huge piece of somthing flesh coloured about 4cm and thick came out I got in a real panic I rang the hospital and they said it sounds like a large piece of my womb lining and if I get any more pain to go to A&E but the pain stopped after that came out but I'm a bit crampy this morning :/ I took a picture of it and I have kept what came out he told me to take it to my appointment tomorrow morning :(


----------



## Jojo27

Afternoon ladies!
Hi jo, you are very welcome to join the thread. The support on here is great! None of us have started treatment as of yet, but mrs monkey (Emma) is on her second round of clomid.
I will give Liverpool a call tomorrow and was thinking of Leeds too as that isn't too far either is it. I don't know what will happen tho as we have got to wait for DH further blood results (app in june) and he is awaiting a date for a scan. Will we have to wait for these before we can go any further? X 
Laura, I hope you are ok x


----------



## wanabeamama

Jo can the other hospital not do these bloods and scan for him they will probibly want to do there own tests anyway I think talking to another hospital you might get some more info on what they can do :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jojo27

I just don't want to be back to square one with all the tests and stuff, saying that dr sajjad works at Liverpool too say we may be able to just transfer??? I will just have to call for info won't I. Have you any plans for today? X


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol yes you will just have to call tomorrow :hugs: 
I'm doing nothing today OH is watching football and I have a headache but I'm looking at booking barbados for christmas :D


----------



## Jojo27

Barbados, wowwwwwww that sounds amazing! X


----------



## wanabeamama

It is beautiful it feels like home I feel so happy when I'm there :)


----------



## Jojo27

Maybe one day you can emigrate over there? Is it your mother in law who lives there? Have you managed to book anything yet? X x


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes my mother in law lives there and a lot of OH's family bu OH won't leave his friends and brohers and sister here he would only move there if we could afford to spend 6months here and 6months there but I just love being there :D


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls, 
Hope you had a nice day. 
Hi Jo 2, welcome to our little group! Seems like we are all at a similar stage of treatment (waiting lol). I'm trying Clomid before my IVF appointment in June. 
Laura my migrane has gone today thanks for asking. Next stop is ovulation cramps lol. 
Jo I agree with Laura I think Liverpool might do your tests there. June seems like a really long time to wait for blood test results from St Mary's!

Well my hubby has just rolled in from the stag do, 1st thing I made him do was get a shower he stunk! He's half asleep on the sofa now, think he might be a bit hungover. I've told him no beer until after ovulation now, I want his swimmers in top condition hehe

Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

& Laura I hope your ok after that experience! I would have been really scared. Good idea to take a pic 
Xx


----------



## Jo17

Thanks everyone for letting me join your gang!! 
Laura, hope your appointment goes ok tomorrow and Jo hope you get some answers/good news when you phone Liverpool in the morning.
Good luck with round 2 of clomid Emma, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks Jo, I'm hoping that this might be the lucky cycle since I'm getting the scan to check ovulation. 
I hope you don't have to wait too long for your HSG appointment 

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks girls I will et you know what happenes tomorrow and I will check for updates on the phone call jo#1 lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Laura I hope your appointment goes well & jojo update us when you have rung the hospital
Oooo lots of things happening for us all this week :0) 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey Emma when are you going to start the opk's?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Think I will start them Tuesday. I didn't ov till 11 days after my last Clomid tablet last cycle, but I don't want to start late & miss my surge 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Good idea you could ovulate a lot sooner on your second cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Jojo27

Well ladies, I phoned Liverpool, took me 4 attempts to get through. Explained to the lady who answered, she transferred me through to secretary and I got the bloody voicemail, have left a message so let's see if I get a call back x x
Hope your all ok today x


----------



## wanabeamama

Well everything whent well at the hospital he said that the cyst is highly unlikely to be an endo cyst and would most likely of been a functional cyst and he said that what came out the other day was a huge piece of womb lining but shouldn't cause any problems he has taken some blood and will test my endometriosis levels and he said it will tell him if I have any more he also told me that I was a mess inside when he did the surgery he said the back of my womb was completely closed and my bowel was really stuck :( I have another appointment in 8weeks with him and if there is still a long wait until the ivf he will give me injections to stop me bleeding all together, 
I am having a full on af at the min even though I am still taking the pill and havnt missed any :(

Jo I hope they call you back soon :hugs:


----------



## Jo17

Glad everything went ok at the hospital Laura, hopefully that has put your mind at rest for now. 

Fingers crossed for a call back from Liverpool with some more good news x


----------



## Jojo27

Good news that all is well Laura! 
No call back as of yet, typical nhs!
How has every bodies day been? X


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls!
Laura good to hear they are keeping an eye on your endo & can stop AF while you wait for IVF, that will make your life a lot easier, and you will be able to start IVF as soon as your appointment comes through rather than waiting for them to sort the endo out 1st. 

Jo I hope they pull their socks up and ring you back tomorrow! 

Jo2 my day has been ok, in the boring part of my cycle now waiting to ov so nothing much going on with me! Looking forward to chilling out watching the soaps tonite & I'm off work tomorrow so that's a bonus. How's your day been 

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no I can't believe they didn't call you back :( will you call them again tomorrow?

I will feel better when I get the blood test results back :thumbup:
Well I've been shopping to get my twin sisters birthday presents today :happydance: I treated myself to some new make-up too lol


----------



## spidergirl

Hi all hope you ok, had a really crazy couple of weeks first i had the flu, then i found out my grandad's cancer get worse and he might not be here by christmas. I have to talk to my OH and move our wedding forward just in case he not here to give me away in Jan. I'm ringing up today to ask to start treatment again, my AF just showed up i will let you know what they say. Plus i'm there anyways to day to see the counsellor so hope everything goes well and i'm starting treatment soon. That is if i ever get though little tip if you get to this stage the phones get busy fast so start early, never put your phone down keep redialing lol :) xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck today I hope you can start treatment.
Do you have the number to book an appointment with the councellor? I can't find the number anywhere :( 

I have full flow still and I'm still taking the pill I wish it would stop now :(


----------



## spidergirl

Hi thank you, just ring appointments on 0161-2766494 and ask to make an appointment with the counsellor. If you need anything else just let me know got them many numbers for them i save every letter lol :) xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you spider :thumbup: did you get through?

How are all of you today? Emma where is your opk picture? Jo did you get any response from Liverpool?


----------



## spidergirl

Hi ladies hope your all ok sorry i just keep popping in and out, i'm still ill and have a migraine that just want go away. I just wanted to let you know that i've been accepted to start treatment, i've got go for a scan and bloods tomorrow. Then i'm back at the hospital on friday the 13th of april, to get my drugs and find out when i will start to take them :happydance: xx


----------



## DanielsMummy

Hi

I just wanted to let you know that we had IVF at St Marys in Manchester and just want to wish you luck :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Spider that's great news :happydance: good luck :hugs:

Danielsmummy thank you so much for sharing that I guess it worked for you :happydance:
Your little boy is beautiful :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Danielle that's fab news about your treatment! 

Laura honestly a pic of my opk would have been boring, you can hardly see a 2nd line. I'll post one when I get my smiley face :0). Have you still got AF? 

Danielsmummy thank you for popping in, it's always lovely to hear about success stories. Your little boy is a cutie. 

Xx


----------



## Jojo27

Hi girls!

No didn't hear anything from them and have even mad busy in work so not called them back yet.
Danielle - fantastic news
Danielsmummy - lovely to hear an inspiring story, after 10 yrs of ttc x
Emma - how are your migraines?
Laura - Hope your ok

Jo x


----------



## wanabeamama

Still bleeding and it's getting worse :( my body is stupid surely there's nothing else left to come out lol


----------



## Jojo27

Lol x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Jojo the migrane has gone now thanks. They go as soon as I stop taking the tablets so must be caused by hormones. I'm soooo tired today I'm going to bed at 9 to watch One Born how sad lol
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I still havnt watched that or gramme lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls, 
What a lovely day! The sun is supposed to stay for the next 6 days woohoo! 
Have you got any plans for the weekend? 
I'm just sat waiting to get my eggs scanned eeeek feeling really nervous I don't know why lol
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Eeeek good luck with the scan :hugs: 

Well it's my 30th birthday tomorrow and OH has been planning somthing I will let you know what it is tomorrow :D jeez I don't want to be 30 I really thought I would be a mummy by now :(


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Awww Happy Birthday Laura! I hope you have a lovely day & get spoilt! You will be a mummy soon :0) let us know what the surprise is! :flower:

The scan went well, Only 2 eggs so he was happy with that. He said the migranes are caused by my progesterone levels so there's not really anything we can do about that. 
So yesterday afternoon I took the dog to the park & suddenly got tons of pain in my ovary area, I could hardly walk I just wanted to sit down & pull my legs up to my chest it was that bad! Had to phone my dad to pick me up! I was a bit worried but it eased off with painkillers. It must of meant something cos I woke up to my SMILEY FACE this morning woop woop! 
Gonna get BDing & make some twins lol
Laura I have taken a pic but don't think I can upload it from my iPhone :0(

I hope you all have a lovely day in the sunshine 

Xx


----------



## Jojo27

Morning ladies!
Happy 30th Laura, I hope you have a fantastic day! 
Yay for your smiley face Emma, get bding and give us all some well deserved good news:winkwink:
I still haven't phoned Liverpool back, I have been absolutely mad busy at work and have just not had time! Will def give them a call next week. DH got his app through for his scan, 19th April, so at least things are moving x 
We are going to Manchester today for a couple of drinks, looking forward to it.
Has anybody else doing anything nice? X x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Jo it's a lovely day to go for drinks in town! Where abouts are you going? 
That's good news about the scan, it's always good to have things to count down to, I think it helps the time pass quicker
I've not got plans for today, my brother & wife are up from down south so will spend some time with them. Tomorrow we are having a belated mothers day as my mum was on hols last week. Me & bro are making a big family Sunday dinner for 7 of us so that will be nice. Think I'll make a chocolate cake too

Xx


----------



## Jo17

Happy Birthday Laura...welcome to your 30's! It's not so bad - believe me. I thought I would be a Mum by the time I reached 30 too but it wasn't to be. I'm sure you will be on your way to being a Mummy by the time you reach 31! 

Congratulations on your smiley face Emma! Good luck with the BDing!! 

I'm at St Mary's on Monday for my U/S so I'll let you know how I get on. 

Enjoy the lovely weather this weekend everyone! xxx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks Jo, we are BD'ing for England lol. Hubby is worn out. 
How did your scan go? 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you for the birthday wishes I had a lovley day and OH planned a supprise party 

Good luck Emma :sex: :sex::sex::sex: keep going lol
Well I only have 4-6 weeks left until I should recive my letter with the next appointment I'm going to call in 4weeks though and ask them if they have sent it yet lol 
I think the time will go quick with all the bank holidays coming up :)


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Awww a party how nice! Did you have a good time? 
2 more nights of BDing then I'll let hubby have a rest. If 5 days in a row doesn't catch an egg then I don't know what will lol. 
Oooo yeah I'm looking forward to all the bank hols! 
Xx


----------



## Jo17

Hi ladies,

Just to let you know I had my scan yesterday, it went ok - bit of a trauma though! I've had a scan before and it was just a regular ultra-sound on my belly/pelvic area but yesterday I had to have an internal scan as well which I was very unprepared for!!! I still have PCOS and I have a large cyst on one of my ovaries which I may have to have removed. My womb looks healthy though so that's good news! I just need to have my HSG now and then all the initial tests will have been done. My follow up appointment isn't until August though. 

Have a good night everyone! xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Jo, 
Internal scans aren't very nice are they :0(
That's good that your womb is ok. The cyst may of gone on its own before your next appointment! 
I had a HSG done, it was ok, just like a super duper long smear test with a bit more poking around lol. 

Well I think I should of ovulated by now. Ive decided not to keep track of how many DPO I am & just take a test if AF doesn't show up when I think she should 

Hope your all ok 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ohhhh Emma when do you think you may have ovulated? I have everything crossed :hugs:

I have decided to stop the pill today and have a break I have been bleeding constantly for 13days I don't think the pill is working for me so I'm going to do some opk's if and when I stop bleeding and see if I ovulate I'm going a bit crazy with all the hormones and side effects of the bcp.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Laura going off when I got AF last month, I got my positive opk on a Friday & ov'd Monday. 
This month I got positive OPK Saturday so I'm saying that I Ov'd Tuesday. We have BD'd every day since Saturday so hopefully that's enough! 
Awww I'm sorry your having a tough time with the pill, can you go see the dr at Oldham & see if they will give you something to stop AF altogether? 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I stopped the pill today so I will give it a few days and see if it stops but he said when I go back in 7 weeks he wants me to have zolodax injection to shut my system down :/ maby I will get lucky after stoping the pill lol


----------



## wanabeamama

So your 2dpo? :happydance: :happydance: I can't remember the last time I was DPO status maby I will get an Easter EGG and get lucky lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I think I am 2DPO! No early testing this time tho. If AF hasn't shown by 11th april then I'll test. 
Ohhh I hope stopping the pill helps for you! You never know an egg may just be waiting to pop out in a couple of weeks! Are you going to do OPK's? 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes I will do opk's from when af stops I used to ovulate on cd10 every cycle so I need to test early but I know taking the pill will ave changed that but it's better to be safe than sorry lol it would be great if it was Easter weekend :bunny::bunny:

My cramps are really bad today and bleeding really heavy still :( wish it would go away now lol


----------



## wanabeamama

How are you all doing? Anything planned for the weekend? 
I'm getting excited about having a natural cycle I'm going to opk tomorrow just to check where I am :)


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi laura, 
Oooo exciting I love doing OPK's I'm such a pee on a stick geek! Awww I'm crossing my fingers that a positive soon :0)
Not got much planned, I've just been for a walk round hollingworth lake with my doggy, & I'm on a girls nite out in Lees tonight. I don't want to drink too much just a couple of wines maybe. 
Have you got any plans? 
I wonder where Jojo is she's not been on for a while 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh my OH goes out in lees with the boys lol 
Yes I'm going to do my first tomorrow but af is almost gone not quite lol I'm starting to feel myself again now it's been an awful couple of months :( oh I just bought some progesterone cream too and got my B complex to try and get a good lining so it's a cosy inviting home lol 
Oh no I wonder we're jojo is :cry: 

So I'm guessing your 4dpo? :happydance:


----------



## Jojo27

Happy Sunday girls, what a lovely day!
Sorry I have been AWOL, I have been popping on, just not posting. 
I hope you are both ok! 
Well, I tried Liverpool again and just can't get to speak to someone, it's obviously not meant to be, so I will just hold out with st Mary's I think x x


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww I'm sorry jo it really sucks that you have to wait so long :cry: 
It is a lovley day little bit of a cool breez though lol
I did an opk last night and there is a line nowhere near positive but mine usually come quite quick so I think I might get an Easter egg afterall lol not got much hope though I'm having so much pain from this endo I feel like there is a knife in my belly button I have a huge mass of endo there and it's very red and ugly :( and it had gone until I stopped the bcp :( it should calm down in a few days though lol
Emma did you have a good night?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls, 
Jo I'm sorry to hear Liverpool aren't getting back to you, hopefully they have a list of calls to make & they will ring you this week, fingers crossed. 
Laura ouch your endo sounds bad! If you have a line already then it looks like you will be getting your Easter egg woop woop keep us updated! 
I had a good night on Saturday, totally didn't stress about being in the 2 week wait & had a few too many vodkas. Then I was stressing out yesterday googling if alcohol can affect implantation :0( there are mixed opinions and what's done is done so I'm trying not to beat myself up about it now :0(
Well I guess I'm 6DPO! I've not been on Countdown to Pregnancy & 2 week wait.com analysing every little thing & I think that's helped the days go quicker yay
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

This was yesterday's Its not even clos to positive but my surge usuall comes and goes very quick I'm going to do another soon so I can see if today's is darker.
 



Attached Files:







cf57c3b6.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrsmonkey10

It's looking good Laura! 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol still a long way to go yet :)


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Laura how are the OPK's coming along? 
Can't believe I'm 8DPO already it's gone so fast this time cos I've not been obsessing & googling everyday lol

Hope your all ok girls! 

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

No change on the opk :( ah well lol

Omg 8dpo :happydance: that's gone quick :dance:

What's everyone got planned for th weekend? I have nothing planned, I'm working Friday bu have Saturday Sunday and Monday :)


----------



## Jo17

Have a lovely Easter weekend everyone! 

We're having a new bathroom fitted at the minute so I'm going to be busy making cups of tea all weekend!!

I've got my HSG on Thursday so I'll let you know how it goes. 

Fingers crossed you've got some good news to share soon Emma. xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls
Laura Are you still doing them every day? Awww I hope they get darker soon. 
I've looked at my past cycles & AF is due any day between Saturday and Tuesday so fingers crossed she decided to take a 9 month Easter break lol. I've not got many plans this weekend, I need to go shopping for a new dress for a wedding next Saturday. Just gonna relax & eat chocolate the rest of the time!

Jo oooo I would love a new bathroom, let me know what it's like. So you will be making tea & dusting all weekend then lol. Good luck for your HSG 
XX


----------



## wanabeamama

Jo good luck for the HSG 

Emma are you going to test or just hold out? 

I'm doing opk's every day but my surge usually just appears out of nowhere and go's just as quick so I'm not too worried its just nice to feel normal and not bleed and be all hormonal lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ahhh good Laura glad to hear you feeling better. 
I'm not going to test, Ive just started feeling crampy & it feels like AF is on her way so just gonna wait for her to show up now :0( 
Xx


----------



## spidergirl

Hi all sorry i've been AFK for a fair bit, my grandad cancer spread to his liver and is in his bones. Plus my nan been ill was rush in to hospital last week so have been looking after them. I will make sure i come on and let you know how things go on friday when i'm at the hospital. I hope your all ok and that you get BFP soon, hugs to all :hugs: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwww :hug::hug::hug::hug: hugs all arround :cry:


----------



## Jojo27

Evening ladies.
I hope your all ok and have lovely plans for the long weekend. I have no further updates on this journey, as lucky as we are for having the nhs, god it's so frustrating!
I am out tomorrow in manc for a friends birthday, just hope the weather sorts it's self out! 
Jo x


----------



## wanabeamama

Jo I m so sorry you have to wait I wish ther was somthing I could do to help :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Emma any news? :hugs:
Looks like it will be positive tonight or tomorrow morning :)
 



Attached Files:







fb5bc9ec.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey Easter egg:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







e5eba527.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls, 
Ooooo Laura that's fab! Get BD'ing! 
Good luck ladies who are at hospital this week its nice that we are getting a few updates from different journeys here & there :0) 
Jo hang on in there! It's awful waiting :0(

Well AF showed up yesterday to ruin my Easter Sunday! Really painfully too I was on the sofa all day with a hot water bottle. I'm really annoyed too, I know for a fact there were 2 eggs there & we BD'd at the right times, so why didn't it work?! I don't know what else we can do I really don't. 
I did have a perfect 28 day cycle which I've not had since I was on the pill so I guess that's a good thing
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwww Emma I'm sorry :cry: :cry: it's very frustrating knowing that your timing is right and still no luck but like I'm saying to myself this cycle is thank god we are lucky enough to have 3 IVF attempts on the nhs so you have 3 more clomid cycles ? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jojo27

Morning ladies.
Hope you all had a fab long weekend.
Laura get bding, lol!
Emma, I am so sorry! How many more rounds of clomid do you have edited your next app? X 
Jo x x


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning :coffee: I had a trip to Starbucks on my way to work yum lol
Well I think today is O day or 1dpo I had o pains last night and my opk is blank today I will do an afternoon one just to make sure though we managed to BD yesterday afternoon and on Saturday so I think that should cover it but will try and get some in tonight just to cover it lol

Hope your all ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls
Thanks for your kind thoughts. Just feeling a bit down in the dumps with it all at the moment. 
I have April May & June to take Clomid. My appointment is 28th June. I'm not sure I'll take it in June because looking at my cycles I will probably ovulate while I'm away in Marbella :0( I started taking it today & I have a headache already boohoo. 
Laura I think one more BD tonight just incase it's a slow egg lol
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww Emma I'm door you feel down and the damn headache won't help :( :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well I'm working on OH he's watching football at the min It would be great if we could get in one more go lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ooooo you need to distract him from the football! 
We got a letter from the specialist today, my progesterone level last cycle was 129! No wonder they thought I was producing loads of eggs, I think normal level is around 20ish lol
It also explains the migranes too. The letter also said my lining looked good so that's good news :0) xx


----------



## wanabeamama

That's great news :happydance:
When I had my progesterone checked at 7dpo (natural cycle) it was 67 :/ which makes me wonder....... Why are we not pregnant :( 
I am using progesterone cream from 3dpo I assume that with the endo causing high eastrogen I thought the progesterone cream will counteract that so we will see.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I know, why are we not pregnant with levels like that! 
High levels = perfect conditions for implantation 
Not fair :0( 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Nope not fair :( it sucks ass

Did I read that you have endo?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Yeah I did, I had it removed in June 2010. It wasn't very bad but my left ovary was attached to the birth canal wall. The Dr said it shouldn't come back luckily.
I've got my usual Clomid migrane, so I bought some super strength tablets but the leaflet says consult your Dr before taking if you have fertility problems! So I've had to email his secretary 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well it looks like I'm 2dpo :shrug: 

Hope you migraine goes soon it's not a nice thing to have :( :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Awww thanks. Dr's secretary emailed back & said he's on holiday so she can't give me an answer till next week :0( so I'm trying co-codamol today fingers crossed it seems to be working! 
Oooo 2DPO, I bet it feels good to say that! Let's hope the Easter egg is the lucky one :0)
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Co-codamol is good 
3dpo today and I started the progesterone cream this morning and I don't know if it's coincidence but my head is pounding :( I keep forgetting I'm in the TWW maby because I'm thinking more about the fact I could have the letter from st Mary's in 2 weeks time :)


----------



## mrsmonkey10

It probably is the cream causing the headache, nasty stuff progesterone lol
That's good that you keep forgetting, it will go faster now. 
Oooo hurry up letter (again!) lol
I'm back in work today cos my new migraine tablets worked yay! Thought of better go in even tho it's Friday cos I've had a lot of time off the past few months because of Clomid :0(

Has anyone got any plans for the weekend? 
We are going to a friends wedding all day tomorrow, 1st one of the year. So will prob be hungover on sunday urrrgh
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well no headache so far today Yey but I had a huge ball of endo in my belly button and it burst and bled last night it's never happened before :( 
Yeah hurry up letter again lol

Yey I'm glad your new pills worked :happydance: but boo to being back at work :growlmad:


----------



## Jo17

Ladies, hope you're all well! 
Sorry about AF Emma, I was soooo hoping for good news. Next month pleassssse!
Laura, fingers crossed!
I had my HSG on Thursday, my tubes are clear and everything seemed fine. So that's it until August when I have my follow up appt. Feels like ages to wait now. :-(


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi Jo great news about your tubes, august will be here before you know it :hugs:

Well I'm 5dpo today eeek


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Jo that's fab news about your HSG! Is that the last test done now? 
I'm hoping it will be 3rd time lucky with the Clomid! Took my last tablet yesterday but gonna start doing OPK's tomorrow as I ov'd early last cycle. 

Ooooo 5DPO Laura the 2WW is going fast! 

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

It is going fast lol I can't believe I'm 6dpo already lol I'm testing next Sunday because of the progesterone cream 
Fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies
How are you all getting on? 
Laura are you 10DPO today?! Eeeek! 
Nothing exciting happening just waiting for my positive OPK, booooooring lol
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes 10dpo ughhh this is the bit I hate :( testing Sunday not looking forward to it :(

Are you doing the opk's?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Oooo I'll keep my fingers crossed for you 
Yeah I'm doing the clearblue digi's, CD12 and it's nowhere near positive, last month I got my smiley on CD13 boohoooo
You got any plans for weekend? 
We are at another wedding! 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

No plans for the weekend i work saturdays and oh will be watching football on Sunday :( boooo all I'm doing Sunday is POAS :/ I don't want to I'm already feeling sad I know it's going to be BFN :(


----------



## Jojo27

Hi girls,
I hope you're all ok. 
Sorry not posted for a while, I don't feel we are getting anywhere, so nothing really to share, although DH had his scan and all seems fine, so just got to wait for next app in june for further results from his blood tests.
Laura, fingers crossed for tomorrow, let us know how you get on
Jo x


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg I'm sooooo excited our letter came already :D the appointment is June 25th :happydance::happydance: :happydance: 

How strange it came the day before I test god must have known :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Jojo27 said:


> Hi girls,
> I hope you're all ok.
> Sorry not posted for a while, I don't feel we are getting anywhere, so nothing really to share, although DH had his scan and all seems fine, so just got to wait for next app in june for further results from his blood tests.
> Laura, fingers crossed for tomorrow, let us know how you get on
> Jo x

:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs: well I'm glad the scan whent well, it looks like June will be a busy month on here and there is only 1 more week till may :)


----------



## Jojo27

That's brilliant Laura! I am so happy for you. Who's your consultant? X
I hope you had a nice time at the wedding Emma x


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you my consultant is Dr Mohiyiddeen what a crazy name lol 

How are you jo?


----------



## Jojo27

I am good thanks. We have booked another holiday for September while we can, lol! How are you? X


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm not too bad I tested today 13dpo and it was bfn so there goes our last chance I'm starting BCP again tomorrow I'm just so glad we got the letter yesterday,

Oh when you got your letter for your first consultation appointment did you get a brown envelope with somthing about donating left over embryos for stem cell research? And explaining about ivf?


----------



## Jojo27

A bfn, hugs to you! X x
Erm I can't remember what we got with the first letter, seems a lifetime ago.
I have my fingers crossed for you that you had no set backs like We have. We have spoke about going private, it is possible financially but with 3 nhs goes, we are going to wait our turn. Whatever card we get dealt with we will get through it. X


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
When is your next appointment at st Mary's?


----------



## Jojo27

Next app is 7th June, the day before we go on holiday! This is for DH results of his bloodiest and scan he had on Thursday. X


----------



## Jo17

Sorry about the BFN Laura, at least you have had your letter so you can focus on that for the time being. 

I thought I was all done until August but I got a letter out of the blue yesterday asking me to go for another ultrasound (a transvaginal one :() on 14 May. We haven't heard anything about OH's SA, do you think I could phone and see if they can discuss the results or will I need to wait for follow up appt? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! 

xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Jo27 I hope you get some good news on the 7th :hugs:

How strange Jo17 did they see anything on your first U/S? I think you have to wait for your consultation for results :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies, 
Laura sorry to hear it was BFN I hope your ok :0( that's good news about your letter, you go a few days before me! 

Jo27 I will cross my fingers that it's all good news at your next appointment. 

Jo17 maybe they didn't get clear enough pictures on your 1st scan so they want to do a repeat, they won't discuss any results if you ring up so I think you will have to wait for your appointment unfortunately. 

I got my smiley face this morning woop woop! Me & DH are both hungover from the wedding yesterday so really didn't feel like BD'ing, talk about bad timing lol

June is gonna be a really busy month on here with all the appointments going on! This thread will be about 100 pages long hehe

Xx


----------



## Jo17

Good news about your smiley face Emma! Fingers crossed!!

Thanks for the advice ladies, thought that may be the case...roll on August! I'll be keeping an eye out for all your updates in June to keep me going until I have my follow up appt.

I had a cyst on one of my ovaries at the last scan but they said it was nothing to worry about. Perhaps they want to have another look at it though. I'll let you know what they say. :)


----------



## Jojo27

Jo you could always give them a call and see if they will give you results over the phone, I have never called them for anything like that so I am not sure if they can help you.
June is going to be a busy month, although I know we will prob be in for more bad news:-( I just have that feeling! The journey that we are all going through for our little bundles is so hard! I don't have anyone to talk about it with apart from DH, so I am so thankful to you ladies x x


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey for the smiley Emma jo27 I really hope you don't get any more bad news it's great that we can talk to each other though :hugs:

I wonder if spidergirl has started her cycle yet?


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey girls it's gone very quiet on here hope your all ok big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Laura it has gone a bit quiet hasn't it, I suppose we are all just waiting for our appointments now. It will be a lot busier on here in June that's for sure! 
Well I suppose I'm not just waiting for my appointment, I'm probably 2DPO now yay. I'm doing the same as last month tho trying not to keep track
Hope your ok 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey for 2dpo fingers crossed will this be your last go before your appointment? 
Looks like we will be doing it around the same time well uness you get your bfp before that :happydance: 
AFM I'm back on the BCP and I've had awful AF cramps :( it doesn't like me this BCP I. Started spotting as soon as I started it again but I get the zolodex shot in less than 3weeks bso I'm hoping that might calm everything down.


----------



## Jojo27

Hope you're all ok! Big hugs x x


----------



## wanabeamama

Jo :hugs::hugs::hugs: 
You ok?


----------



## Jojo27

Yeah I am good thanks.
Off to the spa for the night tomorrow, need a little break, been absolutely crazy mad busy in work these past few weeks.
You any plans for weekend? X


----------



## wanabeamama

That sounds nice :)
No nothing planned at all just work tomorrow and sleep Sunday lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls! 
I'm not doing anything this weekend, no weddings no girls nites out. I'm actually looking forward to a nite on the sofa lol
JoJo enjoy your spa day 
Laura I hope your cramps have gone & things settle down for you
Looking at my cycle lengths, I think I will fit 1 more Clomid cycle in before my appointment, hopefully I won't need to! Cross your fingers that this cycle is 3rd time lucky girls! 
Xx


----------



## Jo17

Hi girls!

Not logged on for a while, been busy at work etc. etc.

Fingers crossed for you Emma, hope it is 3rd time lucky :)

I've got another internal scan on the 14th May, got a letter from Doc to say she wants to have another look at the cyst that was spotted last time I had a scan. She said she is sure it is nothing to worry about though. 

Have a lovely weekend everyone! xxx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies
Just popped on to let you know that it's not been 3rd time lucky for me, AF is here :0( 
We have 1 more cycle of Clomid before our appointment in June. 
Hope your all ok. 
Laura I was thinking maybe you could put a list of everyone's appointments in the very 1st post, so we can all keep track of where everyone is up to? Just an idea
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww Emma I'm sorry :cry: :hugs::hugs: 
Great idea about the appointments I will go back and find all the appointment dates .
What date is your June appointment?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I'm ok thanks, didn't cry my eyes out like the other 2 times! I think it was a bit easier this time because my appointment is just around the corner.*
Ahhh it will take you ages to trawl through all the pages, maybe the girls could post their dates when they see this?*
Mine is the 28th June*
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww well that's true wow it's the same week as mine only 7 weeks to go :D that will fly by :happydance:
I so can't wait to get this injection on Monday I have been bleeding for about 8 weeks with only 2weeks off its been 3weeks since I started bleeding again and I'm just so sick of pain and bloating and I'm keeping Always in business I'm so ready to move on now :( 

Do you know who your consultant is?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Yeah it's Dr Edi Osagie, the same one we've been seeing privately. He's really nice. Do you know who yours is? 

Awww that's awful bleeding for that long poor you. I hope the injection sorts it all out for you 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

It's Dr Mohiyiddeen strange name lol I just hope he's good I googled him but couldn't really find anything.
It's great that you already know yours :thumbup:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

It is a strange name! I googled ours & I think he does a lot or research into unexplained infertility, which is what I think we will be since all our test come back ok & Clomid not working, so that's reassuring. 
Our appointments will be here before we know it! I've got Marbella in a month then 2 weeks after that is appointment day! I think it will go quick too as I have a month of 3 day weeks coming up thanks to a few well placed days off & bank hols :0)

Are you doing anything this weekend? We are staying in cos I'm saving up my spending money for Marbs :0( 

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

It will go fast only 6weeks to go :happydance: I've nothing planned this weekend just catching up on some house work :laundry::dishes:
I ave my zolodex injection tomorrow Morning :wacko:&#57659;I'm quite nervous about it but excited to move another step forward I'm hoping that the zolodax injection will be able to be my down regging as I will have 2weeks left of it from my appointment :happydance:

Omg I have just found my consultant he's a trainee :cry: in reproductive Medicen so no a specialist in any area that's why I go my appointment so quick, omg that's just put a real downer on his of me :cry: great


----------



## wanabeamama

Well no zoladex :/ he was happy with the progress from taking the pill and as I only have 6weeks until the ivf consultation he just said to carry on with the bcp, funnily enough I have felt great the last 2-3 days so I'm ok with that.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ahhh that's good he's happy with it all! Have you stopped bleeding yet? 
As for your consultant I wouldn't worry, if hes newly qualified he will know all of the latest techniques & research that's been done. St Mary's has such a great reputation I doubt they would let someone practise if they weren't up to standard.

I have one more day of Clomid left & have not had any migraines this time! Only took until the last go for them to go away haha

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes he's thinks I'm ok with just taking the pill, I stopped bleeding about 3days ago so I'm happy lol
He is still training but as you say he will be up to date with the latest.
Well I'm so glad you don't have I migraine this time I would say that's a very good sighnit seems your body has finally excepted it :happydance: I hope it works for you this time :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ahhh thank you I hope so too! 
Have you got any plans for the weekend? 
I'm having another quiet one...boring lol
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol quiet one here too lol I'm just counting down the weeks ahhh nearly 5weeks :happydance: but I'm getting very nervous I was looking at the latest stats and st Mary's was very low but I found an article laying that compared to other clinics eg private st Mary's treats people that have been ttc for years and have INFERTILITY problem but of the private clinics it's usually people with money that are impatient or want twins/multiples so that's why there stats are better but I'm still feeling nervous but I also found out that we are I titled to have our treatment moved to a private clinic at the cost of the nhs.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

6 weeks for me then eeek! 
I don't take too much notice of stats as I think the success of treatment depends on too many factors like age, type of problem, treatment used. I don't think it can all be lumped into the same category. As long as St Marys are using the best possible treatment for our specific circumstances, I don't think it will matter if it's been done on NHS or private. 
And with St Marys being a university/research hospital, I think we have a better chance of getting the most up to date treatment. Jut my opinion lol
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

That is very true every case I totally different,
Eeek it's getting close now it's nearly June :happydance: :happydance: how are you feeling? Are ou excited o nervous I think I'm a total mix of th 2 lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I seem to be feeling excited! I'm actually looking forward to going, never said that about a hospital appointment before! 
I'm just gonna cross my fingers that we don't get a letter 2 weeks before saying its been cancelled, don't think I could cope with that again 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

That won't happen :( it would be great if we both did the cycle at the same time :D 

I had my blood results today my doc tests my CA125 it shows the amount of endo and my first test last year was 468 then January it was 118 and the bloods he did 8weeks ago was 53 :happydance so it's definate better :D 
I know what you mean about being excited for a hospital appointment lol


----------



## Jojo27

Hi girlies,
How are you both? X x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

That's great news about your endo! Oh yes would be fab if we had a cycle at similar times :0) I think I'm going to ring the hospital on Monday & pretend to have forgotten my appointment time, just to make sure it's still booked in lol
I did my 1st ov test of this cycle & it's quite dark, I'm only CD10 so looks like I might ov early this month yay

Hi Jo I'm good thanks! Counting the days till my appointment! How are you
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi Jo :hi: you ok?
Emma yey for early ov I always ovulated on cd 9-11 lol


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls, room for another?

I have already done a fresh cycle at St Mary's - BFN and a frozen cycle but unfortunately our embryos didn't survive the thaw :nope:

We can call to request a 2nd fresh cycle from my first period after July so should start drugs around August :thumbup:

I have only read a few of your pages but will try to get through it all. I am guessing that by now you have realised there is a long wait for appointments :growlmad: we didn't even get a follow up after the failed FET, just a letter to say wait until July :shrug: I called them and apparently there is a 6 month wait for a follow up so they are trying to cut them down :saywhat:

Anyway, I may be able to answer a few of your questions since we have had a far bit of experience with St Mary's now. If I can be of any help, ask away :thumbup:

Good luck to you all :kiss:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: tink I'm so sorry to hear your first was not successful :cry: if you don't mind me asking what are your reasons for doing IVF? 
Are you from Oldham too? :D


----------



## Jojo27

Hi all,
Welcome tinks!
I am good thanks, no been on here too much as have been mad busy at work and was away last weekend on a girly holiday.
Not long now till we get hubby's results, dreading it! But I m sure whatever we get thrown at us we will get through! X


----------



## Tinks85

Thank you for the warm welcome :kiss:

We are having to do IVF with ICSI due to to male factor infertility, DH count is very low due to an injury. He had a sneaky look at our notes from our last cycle and the amount of :spermy: after the wash was 26 if I remember correctly. That's not 26 thousand or hundred, just 26. ICSI is our only hope. I have had a number of test/investigations and as far as I know I am ok. I have PSO but not the syndrome so that shouldn't cause any problems, I am just higher risk for OHSS.

Wannabe, no I am not from Oldham. I live about 10 miles from Blackpool so St Mary's is quite a track for us, roughly about 70 miles :dohh: I can see your reason is endo :hugs: is all good with your OH?

Jojo, what results are you waiting for? Sorry, I haven't had chance to look through the whole thread yet. What is your reason for AC?


----------



## Jojo27

Hi tinks,
My DH has azoospermia, was informed of this at our first consultation in march. He has since had some blood tests and a scan, we get the results on June, he has been tested for cystic fibrosis, as this can be a reason for azoospermia. I was also informed that I have pso but shouldn't be a problem? I was quite shocked as I thought women who were affected were overweight, had facial hair, etc?!? 
Can I ask who your consultant is? X


----------



## wanabeamama

Tink wow that's a long drive damn :( 
Yes my OH seems to have great sperm so were ok on that side it's just my stupid endo :(


----------



## Tinks85

So sorry to hear about your DH results :hugs: are they fairly confident to retrieve sperm via SSR? We thought our only chance was via SSR at first but in the end DH banked swimmer so we had back up. It's just like doing multiple SAs over a few months. It's so hard for them isn't it? I know my DH ego suffers and he feels so guilty :cry:

We are under Dr Edi Osagie but have also seen Dr Fitzgerald. TBH though I don't think it matters who you cons is. They all follow the same procedure and it's the nurses you have most contact with. On the day of EC and ET you have the DR that is on that day not necessarily your cons. Each case is discussed at a meeting as well that involves all the cons so don't get too hung up on who you are under.

Wannab, your endo sounds awful :hugs::hugs: I have just read the whole thread and was shocked that the endo came through your belly button :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Tink it's so good to have your knowledge,
So does your OH have some stored to next cycle?


----------



## Tinks85

Anything you want to ask Hun, feel free. Even if you think it's silly and a tiny concern. Might as well get some good from my experience :thumbup:

Yes we still have some :spermy: in the freezer. As it turned out we were lucky and manged just with the fresh on the day of EC :thumbup:

I am called Laura also So we have 2 Jos and 2 Lauras, could get confusing :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww thanks Laura2 Did they tell you on your 1st consultation when you would start treatment and was it long after your appointment?

It's great that you have back up :spermy:


----------



## Tinks85

Yes, as long as all your tests are done and everything is good you call up on your next period :thumbup: we were delayed due to the banking but as long as they have not changed it you will be able to call to request treatment straight away, all being well eeeeekkkk x


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm not having periods though I'm taking the pill continuelsly do you think they will carry on down regging from there?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Laura2, 
Thanks for joining its fab to have someone who knows how it all works! 
We have the same consultant too. As you have prob read me & OH don't know what the problem is as all test results came back fine. Dr thought I wasn't ov'ing every month but even Clomid hasn't worked so who knows..
I look forward to getting to know you, we will all support each other through the ups & downs here it's really nice :0) 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Emma any sighn of a positive opk yet?


----------



## Tinks85

Wannabe, I am not to sure about the pill. Maybe they will just give you a date for needle teach or tell you to stop the pill and call when AF comes.

Thanks for he welcome Mrs. Sorry to read the Clomid doesn't seem to be working. Really hope you get lucky before you start IVF :hugs: like I said to the other girls, any questions on treatment just ask and I will try to help :thumbup:

AFM, I am on my 3rd day of my first real AF since the last round of drugs. My body took its time to ov but hoping I will be back to normal this cycle. I am normally 28-32 days but had a 50 plus day cycle this time :dohh:


----------



## wanabeamama

I really don't want an AF :cry: it makes my endo awful but what ever they tell me I guess I have to do :( 
I hope your cycle is shorter this time Tinks but not long until your appointment, have you been told if there is ANY chane it could happen naturally? 

Where is Emma with an egg update?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies, 
Not had a positive opk yet! Hopefully will be here in the next few days
Hope your enjoying the sun. Looks like its gonna be lovely all week :0)
Xx


----------



## Tinks85

Oh Laura, what a nightmare. Maybe you can start DR whilst staying on the pill. I didn't have to DR for my fresh cycle as I did short protocol but did it for the frozen. Do you know what protocol you will be on? I still had a period though about a week after starting DR. At least you are preventing any periods at the minute.

DH cons told us it is not impossible as it only takes 1 swimmer but it is very very unlikely. How about you?

Emma, hope you get a positive OPK soon :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

I have no idea what protocol yet I will find out in 5weeks I guess 

Well it does only take 1 :spermy: but we all know it's hard enough with millions 
I was told I have 1% chance but after more than 2years ttc I lost all hope but I guess we all have our new path ahead of us and we will all go down it together :hugs: 
Tink what date is your appointment I will put it on the fort page.

Emma lets hope this nice weather can infuse that egg out :D what cd are you?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls
Still no smiley today, I'm CD13
I rang the hospital & my appointment is still booked in so I feel better about that now :0) 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Emma what CD have you been getting you smiley before? Hopefully it's not long :( 
Yey I'm glad your appointment is still ok :happydance: the weeks af going so fast :D
Have you managed lots of :sex:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I usually get them between 13 - 16 so any day now! 
Trying to BD lots but u fell asleep at 8PM last night so that didn't help lol
Hope your all ok ladies
Xx


----------



## Tinks85

Emma, hope that smilley face comes soon. There is nothing worse than feeling shattered and know you have to do the deed :dohh: well I can actually think of worse but you know what I mean :winkwink:

Laura, I don't have an appointment. I just have to wait until July. On the 1st day of my period after July I can call to request treatment and book needle teach :thumbup:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks laura2, I've only got 2 ov tests left & I'm not buying another box since I'm not going to use them next month, so fingers crossed I get my smiley in the next 2 days. 
Awww I bet you can't wait for July, it's going to be a busy couple of months on here when we all get going lol
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww Emma I hope you get your smiley :D and some :sex: lol

Laura2 do they mean call on your July cd1 or after July like your August cd1 ? I'm confused 
Not long to go its going to be very busy :happydance:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls, I finally got my smiley with my last opk how lucky is that lol
Trouble is, we are going to stay at my brothers tomorrow & I realllly dont wanna BD there ( they live in an old cottage so you can hear EVERYTHING!) do you think we will be ok if we just BD tonight & Sunday? 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes I think you will be fine if you got the smiley today then bd tonight and Sunday that should cover you easy :happydance: good luck


----------



## wanabeamama

Just been for my counselling session at the hospital, she let slip some info that we would have been told at our consultation,*
We need icsi but she didn't say why and she was looking for my AMH result and stopped flicking through and said oh it's all *a bit to medical for me the doctor will go through that with you and then a little later mentioned using my twin as an egg doner??? :( I hope that she was just using that as a way of last resort and didn't see somthing in the notes.
But I found out some good news too we get 3 cycles but I thought that meant 3 egg transfers but it doesn't it means 3 fresh cycles but each cycle is only complete once you have used all embryos including frozen so that could mean 6+ chances which made me feel a whole lot better :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg just got home and I had a letter from st Mary's saying our appointment has been brought forward to 3weeks today :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Laura oooo that's great news about the number of cycles & that your appointment has been brought forward :0)
As for the lady reading your notes I wouldn't worry about it like she said its best for the Dr to explain
Hope your ok
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

That means you will have the same amount of chances too :D I'm actually quite glad about the icsi I believe there is a better chance of success :) 

How are you? You must be about 6dpo by now? What are you doing for the bank hol weekend?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I haven't got a clue what DPO I am, looking at my past Clomid cycles the latest AF is due is 12 June so I've got a long way to go yet :0( 

This weekend I am holiday clothes shopping cos I go to Marbella in 2 weeks, & we are out in town at Bem Brasil on Saturday night. What about you? 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I was just going by your smiley digi on he 25th lol 
We have nothing planned I'm working Saturday but I will just see how I feel I'm sure there will be somthing going on lol 
Oh no so you will have AF on holiday? :cry: that's really crap but........ You might not get AF at all :happydance:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Yeah I'm 6DPO going off my opk but looking at my past cycles AF doesn't always come 14 days after that it's normally much longer! Not sure what that means lol
I really hope I don't get AF on my hols that would be awful :0( but even if I get it on Tuesday 12th it should be almost gone by the Friday, they normally only last a few days. 
I bet you are soooo happy your appointment for brought forward! I'd be over the moon if I got a letter like that :0) 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well ovulation comes 24-36 hrs after your positive opk so that would take you to 4dpo and you may just have a longer LP which is very good I'm usually 15-16 days 

I am sooooo happy about the letter my heart sank when I saw it at first until I looked at the new date, I have no idea why it has been brought forward but I am so happy it has I'm not sure if my gyne had sent them a letter about me needing treatment ASAP before I need surgery again I'm just not going to question it, not sure how oh is going to get out of work though, the app is at 2.30 and he is a teacher so might be tough but I told him just do what you have to do this is a very important appointment and wehave to be there.

I hope you get a letter too:cry: I feel awful that I have been seen so quick and you have to wait :(


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ahhh im sure they will let your OH off for an afternoon, i think you will be giving enough notice to arrange cover. Will he tell them what the appointment is for? 

Don't feel awful! I don't think we are that far behind where we would of been if we for seen in November anyway, since they prob would have given me 6 months of Clomid to try which would of taken us to may, so we're only a month behind :0)

Ooo so that's good about the long LP! I thought it would be a problem. It's only been like that since the Clomid. 

I had a BFP dream last night! I haven't had one on any if my other Clomid cycles so I hope it's a good sign lol

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg the bfp dream how exciting ooooo fingers crossed :)

No he won't tell them what it's for but I'm sure he will work somthing out. 

A longer LP is better its a short one (less than 10 days ) that you don't want lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Emma any news ???


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Laura, no news yet boring lol
AF due next weekend or as late as next Tuesday so not even gonna test till next Wednesday. 
How are you 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow that far away :( ughhhhhhh lol 

I'm ok had some bleeding again today I have not missed any pills so I don't get why I keep getting pain and bleeding but I guess I only have 2w3d left to wate 

How are you feeling? Anything new?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ahhh sorry to hear about the bleeding, it must be so frustrating that you don't know why it's happening. As you said not long till your appointment eeeeeek!

Nothing new with me, I haven't been symptom spotting or paying any attention at all to my body lol. I just thought I'd wait till AF is due & take it from there. I've got really sore boobs but I think that happens every cycle anyway :0( 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I have just found somthing that might be useful to us all, as we have to pay for prescription charges although I am trying to find out how many prescriptions we will actually need but you can buy a PPC for £29.10 for unlimited prescriptions so it might save us some money 
https://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/2600.aspx


----------



## Jo17

Hello Ladies,

I haven't been on here for a while so I thought I would check in with everyone.

Welcome to the group Tinks, sorry about your BFN - hope you have more luck next time. 

I've no news at the minute, just waiting for my appt in August. 

Hope you're all ok! xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: Jo :hugs:


----------



## Jojo27

Hi girls,

Hope you are all well. Got app tomorrow, so will let you all know how we get on.

Finished work for a few weeks now as we go away on Friday! So Just hope the results are not too bad x


----------



## wanabeamama

Jo :hi: :hugs::hugs: how are you? I was just coming to wish you luck for tomorrow I really hope it goes well, what time is your appointment?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Jo! Lots & lots of good luck for tomorrow I'm sure it will be good news. 
Where are you off to on your hols
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

App is 1030. We are going to italy, really can't wait! 
How are you both doing? X


----------



## wanabeamama

Jo I will be praying you get good news, Italy sounds nice what part?


----------



## Jojo27

Thank you Laura x x

We are going to sorrento, have you ever been? X
Do you have any hols planned, or are you waiting to see what happens at your consultation? X x


----------



## wanabeamama

How did your appointment go?? I've been thinking about you :hugs:
Well I don't think we will get to go away this year but I guess we will wate and see we might do somthing later in the year 
Sorrento sounds lovley :)


----------



## Jojo27

Hiya,

Well appointment went ok, was only in for 5 mins.
DH results are back and are fine apart from testosterone levels which are low. The results from his ultrasound show 2 cysts which are prob the cause of him producing no sperm as these are blocking the flow. The consultant told us getting sperm directly from his testicals should be no problem, so it's just us waiting to reach the top of the list now. Pretty happy to be honest, as I was expecting to hear that if we wanted a child we would have to use a donor or adopt x x


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey that sounds great I'm so happy you got good news :happydance::happydance:

So can they not remove the cysts? If he goes to his own doctor and asks? :hugs: Yey


----------



## Jojo27

I am not sure about them being removed to be honest. The consultant said about medication, but once we have gone through treatment. 
Not long now until your consultation, I really hope you can start ASAP and don't have to wait longer x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh ok so how long do you have to wait? :( what about getting referred to care Manchester they take nhs patients and do SR I think you can contact them direct and the request your files.

I'm getting nervous about the appointment now I'm so scared about being told I will need to use doner eggs :( but only 2 weeks today I will find out.


----------



## Jojo27

The wait is around 12 months but we are already on the waiting list, presuming from march? It will be here in no time, plus we want to sell our house and move so at least this wait gives us the time I suppose.
Do not worry about your appointment, what will be, will be. You will be fine and I am sure whatever gets thrown at you you and DH will be just fine.
Myself and DH talked about donor sperm as we was expecting bad news today, and if that was the only option we would have had, we would have gone down the adoption route, as me personally wouldn't have been able to go through that, I would find it too difficult. I have read your post re using your twin sister, that would be very special x x but how do you feel about it? X


----------



## wanabeamama

It's really hard for me to think about using even my twin as a doner I'm still trying to hold in to hope that I can do it myself it scares the crap out of me thinking about it I just pray I don't get bad news :( it actually turns my stomach :( 

Wow you are so strong to have the paitients to wait that long but I suppose your right it will be here in no time you never know there might be some luck around the corner my friend was told the same by St marys and the eventually sent her DH to another hospital for SR in the end so you never know. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jojo27

You will be fine x x I have everything crossed for you x x


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you and I have everything crossed for you too :hugs:

ooooo I hope Emma gets good news too this weekend :hugs:


----------



## Tinks85

wanabeamama said:


> Laura2 do they mean call on your July cd1 or after July like your August cd1 ? I'm confused
> Not long to go its going to be very busy :happydance:

I can just call whenever we want to request treatment but it has to be the first day of my period and not before July, I think to give my body time to get over the last lot of drugs. So I should be due around mid July and we want to start ASAP so wil call then.

You girls are lucky, we only get 2 funded cycles but I am not complaint to much as some don't get any.

Jo, ia m glad you have some more positive news, your attitude is great. Really how the time flys for you.

Laura, so glad your appointment has been moved forward, fx you don't need donor eggs :hugs:

Emma, any news?

Oh and I can't remember who asked but I think I was charged for 5 items for my fresh cycle and 3 for my frozen :thumbup:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls 
Jojo sorry to hear that your wait it so long, but also glad to hear you didn't get the bad news you were expecting. It's nice that you have a big thing like moving house to focus on as that will make the year pass much quicker. I hope you have a lovely holiday. 

Oooo it's great that we all have appointments coming up, things are finally happening for us all :0) 

Sorry girls but I dont think I will be posting any good news this weekend, I've got the familiar dull pre-AF ache. The sooner the better that she shows up, then at l know she will be gone for my trip to Marbs next Friday. 
At least I can say my appointment is 2 weeks on Thursday woohoo 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey things are really moving for us all :happydance: 
Laura2 July will be here in no time :hugs: 

Emma that's the best way to think you never know you might get a supprise but Yey to 2weeks on Thursday :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Emma I hope that ugly witch stays away &#57619;&#57619;&#57619;&#57619;


----------



## puss2cats

Hi ladies, I was wondering if I may join you?
I've been reading through and may be able to share my experiences of St Mary's with you. I am currently on day 10 of buserelin injections and have had the headaches and the anger and the sweats. I have bloods on 13th and will start the gonal hopefully shortly after.
A little history.
I was diagnosed with endo in 1991 and had laser,hormones etc. I met dh in 1996 and after ttc 2 years we went for tests. The endo had not returned but we were told it was due to mf and was highly unlikely conception would happen naturally. So we joined the list. In 2002 I had a fresh cycle at St Mary's. BFN but my nan died ET day so wasn't expecting good news. It was a bad time with the family business and my emotions so the ivf went out of my mind.
Several years later the urge returned, as we had 6 frosties I rang and eventually started treatment. I've had 4 frozen cycles all BFN. 
As all frosties used and we were allowed 2 cycles I am now on my second and final fresh cycle (which incidently had to be started before my birthday as I will be 40.
The reaction to the buserelin this time seems more severe and I have a massive black and red bruise on my belly. Not looking forward to having 2 jabs a day but hey ho, the gonal jabs are tiny so may not bruise. I don't remember bruising anything like this before. 
Sorry for the long post it does seem a bit of a saga.


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi puss2cats and welcome :hugs: wow it sounds like you had a tough ride :cry: it's great to have someone ahead of us I really hope you get better luck this time :hugs:
How long is it since your last frozen cycle?


----------



## puss2cats

May June last year, I had last 2 frosties replaced. Then had to wait for appointment at St Mary's to sign all forms as they had changed since first cycle. Then had to wait till now for treatment. Unfortunately my cycle is 23 days so it has always been hard to fit me in. It does make you paranoid all the waiting around for available time as you feel they are hoping you will change your mind.


----------



## Tinks85

Welcome puss2cats :kiss:

Sorry about your previous failed attempts :hugs:

Is your gonal f in like a pen? If so they are very easy and you can hardly feel it and it doesn't bruise like buserilin :thumbup: Buserilin is not nice, I had the headaches, tiredness and mood swings too :nope: I found things to fly by once I start gonal f due to the blood tests and scans so really hope you are the same. Hope you feel better soon :kiss: I bet you are not looking forward to all the early bloods again :haha:

Emma, any news? Really hope you are wrong :hugs:


----------



## puss2cats

Hi, 
yes the gonal is a pen so I know it wont be as bad. Last fresh cycle I had the other stuff which you had to mix with saline. 
I really am not looking forward to the early morning bloods & scans. 
My last appointment was at 9 so I set off nice and early bearing in mind its supposed to be a 40 min drive. I walked in the door at 5 past 9. It took me 2 hrs. I remember the last fresh and the early mornings and used to set off exactly an hour before and manage a brew on arrival. The traffic is soooo much worse.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi puss2cats, sorry to hear your last cycles didn't work. I have my fingers crossed this is the one for you. 

Sorry Tinks but AF is here & making herself known with lots of cramps. I'm ok tho, didn't cry like the other cycles. At least I know she will be gone by Friday for my holiday. And when I get back from Marbella only a week & a bit till my appointment :0)
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sorry Emma :cry: well you can enjoy your holiday and know your appointment is just around the corner :hugs: 

Puss2cats what is your name? I'm laura by th way :hi:


----------



## puss2cats

Hi girls, my name is Stephanie, or Steph (quicker to type). AF is 4 days late and bad, hopefully it'll be the last or 2nd to last for a while. I won't miss the pain thats for sure and I've been told I can only take paracetmol for pain which hardly touch it. Been researching supplements so a trolley at boots is in order, may be a little late but can't hurt. Feeling quite emotional again which I don't like as I either get angry or cry. Oh well suppose I could spend some time in the wilderness I am trying to train into a garden.


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi :hi: Emma hope you enjoy your holiday :) 

Pussy2cats can I ask how much the prescriptions cost I keep hearing different things someone told me there's was £800 lol I'm just thinking if it's worth paying the pre pay prescription for 3months unlimited for £27 ? 

Omg I only have 5 days left to wait ahhhh


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Laura just popping on to say good luck for your appointment tomorrow
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

Hi girlies, I hope your all ok

Laura, wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow! Let us know how you get on x


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I cried all the way back to work :( I have an AMH of 2.6 she doesn't seem to think I will respond very well and my hormones are all over the place she said they will try first cycle with my eggs and see what the response is like also I have to go for an injection on Sunday that lasts 10 weeks to suppress my ovaries and reduce endo the injection is called prostap I feel so negative now I don't have much hope, oh and S's morphology was 1% reason we need icsi.


----------



## Jojo27

Laura, I am sorry your news wasn't good, this ride for us all is so unfair! 
Did they tell you when you could start treatment? X


----------



## wanabeamama

3rd of September when this injection runs out I have needle teach and star injections the same day.


----------



## Jojo27

That is good news, just think this time next year you could be a mummy, you have to stay positive!
It riles me that all the tests you have, results all come back fine. It's only when you have your consultation all the bad news spills out.
My DH was told his testosterone levels were fine by the doc, then the fs tells him the opposite. It's just wrong! X


----------



## wanabeamama

It just feels like everything I'm told is negative she just kept on saying "because of your situation" it all just sucks ass why do us girls have to suffer and go through so much and others get pregnant "by accident" it's so cruel when I drove out of the car park at the hospital there was a woman crossing the road with beautiful mixed race twins :cry:


----------



## Jojo27

It's a cruel world for us isn't it!
We will all get our dream one day, we have to remember that! 
How is your DH? X


----------



## wanabeamama

He's ok he was asking questions about what they will do to me during EC and ET bless he was concerned that they would have to go through m tummy bless him he doesn't understand why I'm upset about the wait though 


Oh some info for you that pissec me off when you have your cycle and you have some frozen embies you only get one frozen transfer free you have to pay £500 per frozen cycle after that but when you have your next fresh cycle free and again one frozen free and so on this only came in 6 months ago :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Emma what time is your appointment on the 28th I will be there at 10 am for counselling


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Laura 
Sorry to hear your not happy with your news. It sucks that it's not as straight forward as you hoped. But I'm sure whatever method they suggest is the best route possible & that it will work for you guys. Think positive :0) 

My appointment is at 9AM so I prob will have gone when you get there
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I was just taken by supprise about the low AMH but it could be worse :/

So have you already do e all the paper work the appointment took over an hour lol

How are you feeling about the appointment? Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I just had my Lupron injection and I asked some questions and it's official I start ivf on the 3rd September 2 weeks of burselen injections then 2 weeks of Stims I feel much better now I know for sure.

The nurse was making out that the injection was going to really hurt and said don't let this put you off the ones you do yourself are tiny and won't hurt like this one, the actual injection didn't hurt but it hurts now it feels bruised but it doesn't bother me because I feel like that's it the journey has started :) yey


----------



## Jojo27

Hi Laura

Fantastic news that you get to start in september, I am so happy for you. I am also happy that you feel alot better about the whole situation x x

Sept will be here in no time x x


----------



## wanabeamama

I hope so it's jus good o finally have a date :) 

How ae you feeling? Annews on your side? :hugs:


----------



## Jojo27

I am great thanks, just sad that it's Sunday night and got work in the morning x

No news at my end, just the waiting game! x


----------



## wanabeamama

:( :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jojo27

Good luck tomorrow Emma! Let us know how you get on. Jo x x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls 
Sorry not been on for a few days. Thanks for the good luck! I don't feel nervous like I thought I would, but I have been super busy at work & I think that & my girls hol took my mind off it. Strange cos I'm a born worrier! 
I'll pop on tomorrow & let you know what happened :0) 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck emmma :hugs: I've just pulled up outside St marys now you will probabily be walking out as I walk in lol 
I will come and check in as soon as I get out of there. 
Yey I hope you get some good news :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls 
Well was in the appointment about 2 mins! They just said they are referring us to the IVF clinic now. We are unexplained as all test results came back normal, consultant said he was surprised to see us as he thought Clomid would of worked. 
Letter should come in weeks not months but I'm not gonna hold my breath! 
So yeah, me & hubby just not compatible in the baby making sense lol
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

Hi Emma,

Not bad news then I suppose. Did they tell you how long before they expect you to start treatment? X x x


----------



## wanabeamama

I thought you were already refered for ivf? I'm confused :( 
I hope it's not long until you get the lette :(


----------



## mrsmonkey10

So did I laura! Who knows. Just another waiting game now! 
They didn't say how long it will be before treatment :0(
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh for god sake :( the counsellor told me they close for a month in summer so maybe there just putting it of BC of that?


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi ladies how are you all? 
Emma have you heard anything yet? 

I have an abscess were I had my injection it's sooo painful but I have antibiotics now :(


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Laura! 
Oooo that sounds painful, how much longer are u on the injections for? I hope the anti-biotics help. 
Not heard anything, been sent a copy of the letter St Mary's sent to my GP, but all it says is we are being referred :0( 
You got anything planned for weekend? 
I'm at my friends wedding tomorrow 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well it was just one injection that lasts for 3 months I only have 8 weeks until I start the ivf daily injections though but this was one big injection booooooo

Oh no I hope you hear soon :hugs: 

Nothing planned for the weekend just work work work lol oooo a wedding sounds lovley :D


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey ladies hope your all well we need some action in her lol any news?


----------



## wanabeamama

Em how was the wedding?


----------



## Jojo27

Hi girls,
I am well hope you are too! Laura we are waiting for you to start treatment! Lol x x
It is very quiet in here at the mo x x


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: 7 weeks and 3days to go lol :hugs:


----------



## Jojo27

Woooooooooooo!!!!!! I am so excited for you x x


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks lol I'm getting a bit scared :(


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies
Sorry I haven't been in for a while, I've been trying to distract myself from baby stuff recently. 
Still not had our appointment letter so nothing to report from me :0( 

Laura is it almost 5 weeks for you now???

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well it was almost 5 weeks and I just got a voice mail from st Mary's it's been moved to the 6th now but I don't know how this is going to effect things because she wanted me to start 10 weeks to the day, from when I had my injection so I need to call them tomorrow :( 

Emma I'm sorry you avnt had your letter, maybe you should give them a call and ask if they got your referral when I did that they sent my tester out same day.


----------



## wanabeamama

Panic over lol I'm back on the 3rd I spoke to the receptionist and explaind I'd already had a prostap injection and HAD to start at 10 weeks to the day ov my injection so she just said come at your original appointment :D


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey ladies any updates? 

The side effects af really crappy from this lupron injection I feel gross :( 

Hope your all well


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Laura how did your appointment go? 
I rang the hospital last Friday they said I should get my letter this week so fingers crossed for that. 
I'm just watching the midwife program on St Marys has anyone seen it? 

I hope everyone's ok

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi Emma how are you? I hope you get your letter this week I really hoped we could all start together :cry: 

I spoke to them and my needle teach is staying on the 3rd sep the day I start treatment eeeeek 3 weeks and 5 days to go :/ 

I missed the midwife programme one of my clients that was in today is a midwife at st Mary's and she said no one would let the girl that was on the programme, deliver there babies, poor girl.

Hope your ok xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Wooohoo you start really soon how exciting! 
One of the girls on the program seemed really stupid I wouldn't of been happy if she was my midwife. 
So we got another letter today saying some of my tests need repeating since the 1st lot were done so long ago! Blood tests & internal U/S for me and blood test & S/A for hubby. I wouldn't mind but if they hadn't put my appointment back by 6 months my test results would probably still be valid :0( 
Ahhh well nothing I can do about it I suppose 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Emma I'm so sorry :cry: when can you go? That's so crappy :cry:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I have to ring on the first day of AF which will be around the 20th according to my tracker, but I haven't done ov tests this month so I don't know how accurate that is. 
All we seem to do is wait wait wait lol. 
Have you got anything nice planned for the weekend? 
I'm going out for cocktails with the girls to Spinningfields, fingers crossed the sun will be out 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh ok I hope they don't make you wait 12 weeks for the result :( I dont think you should thoug as most of the waiting was for the panel of doctors to decide your case but as you have already been through that and told ivf it should be quicker :hugs:

Nothing planned for the weekend just work and sleep Sunday haha


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Any news from any of you ladies? 
I'm still waiting for AF she's on her way I think. Wait wait wait lol
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya :hi: I'm still waiting lol 12 days to go lol
Are you just on a natural cycle ATM? Do you still have clomid left?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Wooohooo not long for you! It's gonna go really fast now :0) 
AF just arrived so at least I can call them tomorrow & book my scan & blood test yay. 
I did have 1 course of Clomid left but I didn't take it since I took it for 5 months & it didn't work, didn't want the migraines either :O( 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Yey :happydance: I hope things move quickly now for you :hugs: 
Well your right about the clomid it's maybe not worth the migraines :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Did you get an appointment????


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Yeah I'm going tomorrow at 10:30 
Not looking forward to another internal scan :0( 
How are you 
X


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww Yey for the appointment though has OH got his appointment? 
It sucks ass having that stupid dildo thingy shuved up but it's it's all going to be worth it in the end :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Yeah just got to think its all for a baby (or 2 lol) 
He can't come tomorrow but the letter says if I pick him up some forms he can ring up & book his own appointment x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh that's ok then :D Yey it's moving again I hope it's quick :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Awww thanks. At least we have graduated from St Mary's to the actual IVF clinic now!
Waiting to have my blood done looks like its gonna be a long wait :0( 
X


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh :( I waited about 45 min :( :coffee: Yey things are moving :happydance:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Well my scan was awful she couldn't find one of my ovaries! She was digging around for ages lol. I know one of them is tucked away in the back somewhere but it's doesn't normally take that long to find it haha. 
She said my scan looks fine. Have to be careful with my weight my BMI is 19.8 & cut off is 19 so not got to loose any, she said maybe put a few pounds on. If that's not a licence to eat chocolate I don't know what is! 
So hubby is booked in for next Friday. She told us about the possible 12 week wait to start treatment but at least that means something will start THIS YEAR! Woop woop! 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg your ovary is on holiday :haha: I'm glad ita all ok :happydance: 

Yey I was told 12 weeks and it was only 8 or 9 :happydance: I'm so excited for you 

I just googled my DR that's doing our ivf she is a subspeciality registra and specialises in more than one area of fertility eg studies on egg reserve/production so I hope I'm in good hands she is a lecturer too.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Oooo really 8 weeks?! Thats great I hope it's the same for us! 

It does sound like your in very good hands! Not long at all till you start treatment you must be really excited :0) 
X


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm excited but I'm very nervous about getting there and having a problem I just want to get to my U/S and it be ok I'm paranoid about having an endo cyst :( I can't even think past that yet I just need to know that my insides are good.


The bleeding has stopped but I had some big clots yesterday :(


----------



## Laus86

Hi any chance I can join ur chat girls? My husband and I are currently waiting to start our 1st ivf cycle! We have been ttc for about 6 years now, we finally fell pregnant on chlomid in feb 2011 but sadly had an ectopic resulting in a salpingectomy and the loss of my right Fallopian tube! I also have pcos and my cycle is all over the place! It has took so long to get to this stage and has been such an emotional rollercoaster but we finally feel like we are getting somewhere! I was at st Mary's yest for a scan and bloods I think I was just before u mrsmonkey as my scan time was at 10.20 and yours was 10.30 but we didn't get seen till gone 11??? I have already had my consultation, they have put me on the short protocol i and have my needle teach on 12th sept and will hopefully be able to start my ivf cycle when my next period comes depending on when it decides to come as I am away for 2 weeks mid oct as my sister is getting married in greece! My scan showed a 5cm cyst on my right ovary but I was told that it should be straight forward to sort out if needed, I have never had anything like this previously so am a bit worried about it! I'm also hoping that my bloods come back ok as my last lot showed that my oestrogen levels were at 750 when they should be around 200!! I'm not sure how this will effect my treatment but I'm hoping that it won't delay it too much if at all!x


----------



## Laus86

Wannabe I hope everything goes well for you! I know someone who has endometriosis and pcos, she had ivf and had a successful pregnancy and the went on to conceive naturally 2 years later, she now has a 4year old daughter and a 2 year ol son so it has worked out perfectly for them x


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: Laus86 and welcome, wow it sounds like a very long journey :hugs: 
I was also told I had a cyst but it was only 5weeks after I had a laparotomy so I immediately called my gyne that did my surgery and went to see him and It turns out she was wrong there was no cyst infact all of us on this thread were told they had a cyst she also told me the right too so I wouldn't worry about that.

:happydance: Yey your not far behind me :D


----------



## Laus86

It sure has! But at least we r nearly there with the ivf! I think that I'm going to be looking at nov/dec for my 1st cycle! I can't c it being b4 that as I've heard that a lot of ppl don't get in on there 1st request and it can take upto 3 requests to get accepted depending on how busy the clinic is at the time u ring! So do u actually start your cycle on the day u go for ur needle teach? Which protocol r u on? And how many embryos have they said u can have transferred? If u dnt mind me askin!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I had my consultation a th end of June an because I have severe endo and low AMH she gave me a 3 month lupron injection and I have to start the down reg (2weeks) at week 10 so it overlaps so it's a very long protocol I start the same day as needle teach.

She said they onl put 1 embryo back in unless they are poo quality then they will put 2 in but she said BC I have a low AMH there is a chance they won't be great but I am going to do everything in my power to make sure I can get good quality eggs I'm going to hav protein shakes or bars while stimming and drink lots of water and eat pleanty of fruit and veg. Although I have always wanted 2 embies up in :(


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi laus,
OMG I can't believe it was you I spoke to in the waiting room & now your on here! 
I was out of work for 3 hours altogether I wasn't expecting that lol. 
I'm sure you will be ok with your cyst Ive had quite a few scans & the cysts come & go. 
Seems you 2 are way infront of me I'm not feeling very hopefull that we will start anything this year now :0( 
X


----------



## wanabeamama

Em I think you should start this year hopefully soon if you already had a consultation you should be able to start right away :hugs:


----------



## Laus86

Wow that is really long but at least ur body will be prepared for it!! I was also told that it will be 1 embryo unless there r no top quality ones! So it all depends on how they develop really! I thought with ur endo being severe they might automatically replace 2! Ugh I wish they would jst let us choose ourselves!!!

Yeah thats prety crazy isnt it?!? I was about 3 n a half hrs, really wasn't expecting to be there that long! I had my 1st scan and bloods mid april and my consultation beg July I was then told to ring up on the 1st day of my next period but I had to wait 2 weeks for paper work to be sent through b4 i could ring, my period decided to come a week later so I then had to wait for my nxt one which came on tue! Typical my last 2 cycles were 4 weeks n this one decided it would be 6 weeks! I did get told that I cud ring up if my period didn't come after 6 weeks as my cycles r so random and can be upto 8 weeks! 

Apologies for the essays lol I'm jst tryin to give u as much info as poss so u can gauge where u r upto! I'm thinking that mine will be end ov year as then anything b4 that will be a bonus! I jst know wiv my luck I will get accepted on my nxt cycle and we will have to choose between ivf and my sisters wedding! They have said that I can wait till I get back but that means more delays and waiting!x


----------



## Laus86

Em what was ur consultation in June? Was that ur referral to the ivf clinic?x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Yeah I think it was! 
I thought we had already been referred to the IVF clinic but the dr at the june appointment said from my notes they were surprised the Clomid didn't work so think they were waiting for me to finish that before actually referring me. 
Xx


----------



## lucylou7

Hi Girls 

Do you mind if i join you? Im with St marys and we are on the long protocol, im just on my double injections at the moment and feel like a pin cushion with a very bruised tummy :-( 

It would be nice to share things with people going to the same clinic! 

Im back at st marys thursday morning for day6 scan (menopur)

Mrsmonkey / Laus / wannabe - where are you guys up to in your cycles?

Lucy xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi lucylou good luck 
I have been on lupron for 9weeks and start the daily injections on Monday I have a further 2 weeks or so of down reg I go for needle teach and get my timetable on monday too I can't wait to get going.

So are you stimming now?


----------



## lucylou7

Hi wannabe - yeah I'm stimming now 4th day, hopefully on Thursday I will know if it's doing it's trick! 

It's so much to take in when they show you I had to write every thing down and still forgot some bits but the Internet does the the world of good! 

Good luck for Monday bet you cant wait to get started I know I couldn't 

Lucy xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I know, I'm taking OH with me but he prob won't be much use lol I might ask if I can video what to do lol 
I really am excited to get going lol never thought I would be so excited to jab myself with a needle lol

Good luck for Thursday :)


----------



## lucylou7

Ha ha I know what you mean then when I came to inject I was like cr*p! I will keep you posted after thursday and if I can help at all let me know I asked so much  Lucy x


----------



## wanabeamama

Well that's what we're all here for to ask questions and give each other tips ;) lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Who is your DR?


----------



## lucylou7

Its dr Fitzgerald, how about you, who's yours. Hun? X


----------



## wanabeamama

Mine is Dr Mohyiiddeen ( female ) 

When are you next at the hospital?


----------



## lucylou7

Mines female to which Is always nice 

I'm back there tomorrow for bloods and lovely 'dildo cam' ha you go on Monday don't you Hun? Goodluck  x


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol dildo cam :rofl: yes I go Monday :D 
So your on day 5 of stimms? 
Oh quick question did you carry on with the lupron as well as stimms? Just wondering BC I have 2 weeks until my prostap (lupron) injection runs out but I'm starting extra daily Lipton for I assume the 2 weeks I have left of the prostap ugh it's confusing but guess I will find out more on Monday lol


----------



## lucylou7

Hi Hun, I've not been on lupron, I've been on brusilin for 2 weeks then started menopur and I'm carrying on with the brusilin also. Today was just a blood test no dildo cam today that delightful experience is Saturday morning joy! Ha

So they have altered my medication today just changed the dose of the menopur and I go back Saturday, I have a very bloated belly at the moment so not that attractive ha

Make sure you take note pad Monday, they give you hand outs but I found it useful to make my own notes  x


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey no dildo cam lol 
Ah I think burselen is the same thing as lupron they are both for down regging so by the sound of it, it will be 2 weeks of down regging before I start the stimms, 
Oh thanks for the note pad tip I will take one along I have a scatty brain lol 

Oh I bet you can't wait till Saturday lol


----------



## lucylou7

Hey hun, wel Dildo cam was interesting as it was our fist folicle check, and we have 21 follicles at the moment (think thats good??) they were x3 15mm / x2 13/14mm / x9 10/12mm / x7 less than 10mm... so we are back monday for a further scan to see if they have grown more then hopefully we will find ouwen EC will be ekkk! exciting stuff hey! 

What time is our appointment monday hun?

xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhhhhhh wow that amaizing :happydance::happydance: I can't wait to see how you get on :D

My appointment is 8am Monday I'm assuming we will be there a while lol


----------



## wanabeamama

What time are you there Monday?


----------



## lucylou7

9.30 Hun, we may see each other there  but I think you will be at ward 90 for your teach and I'm back for a scan, I'm excited to find out more on Monday now x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Yey I'm excited for you this sounds great :D 
I keep thinking how crazy the next 6 weeks are going to be :/ but I can't wait to get going x


----------



## Jojo27

Hi Laura,
Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow and the on coming weeks! Please give us the first BFP! X
Hi to everyone else hope your all ok x x x


----------



## wanabeamama

Jo :hugs: :hugs: thank you so much.

Do you have any updates? When is your next appointment? :hugs:


----------



## Laus86

Hope all goes well for u both tomoz!!! Let us know how u get on x


----------



## lucylou7

Hey Laura, I've messaged you back hun!

Roll on tomorrow 

Thanks laus  how's things with you?


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: ahhh 10 hrs to go lol


----------



## Laus86

Any news yet ladies??? On countdown to my needle teach nxt wed! Still not sure when we will be starting treatment thou! Hopefully will find out more when we are there!!! How long after ur needle teach did u start ur treatment Lucy?x


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey I have officially started the IVF *had my first injection there the appointment went really well the nurse made everything seem very simple there is no mixing but I have to fill the buserelin needles but it looks very easy I start stimming with Global-F on the 20th and egg collection will be around the 1st october, OH looked a little overwhelmed with it and he left the room while I had my first injection lol*
So ........here goes lol


https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/3710CEF5-5DFC-48D2-819F-7B13778827A5-79-00000079B8A17D51.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

Laus I think you start normally on cd21 of your next cycle I started same day as teach BC I am on prostap.


----------



## Laus86

That's brill news, I've got everything x for u!!! Not sure if I will start day 21 as I'm on short protocol! Everyone else seems to be on long!x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh :/ have you googled short to see what day others start? Maybe you still start day 21 but don't do it for as long?


----------



## Laus86

In the book from st marys it says that I start stimming on day 2 of my period! I haven't actually been told as to when I will start my 1st ivf cycle yet so that is what I'm trying to gauge! I was hoping it would be before our hol but I dnt think it will be untill we get back now! Hopefully after my needle teach I will have a better perspective on where we are upto!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Well on the website for st Mary's it says you call on the first day of your next period after your consultation your ready to start treatment I will see if I can find it for you.


----------



## wanabeamama

https://www.cmft.nhs.uk/directorates/ivf/consultations.asp.html


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls, 
Hope your all ok? 
Wow Laura your actually starting treatment!! I wish you soooo much good luck! 
Think I will stop posting for a while as I don't have any updates, & I don't understand all the injection lingo haha. I will pop in to see how your getting on of course
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry::cry::cry: 

Do you not have your appointment yet? :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

No, no appointment yet :0( 
Think I'm gonna get some ovulation tests & try for a miracle BFP lol
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I say GO FOR IT. But you better post pics :D I wana see pics I love pics lol


----------



## lucylou7

Hey Girls :hi:

Laura i think i saw you today..... but you had just come out of your teach i was just going in for my scan... How did it go? big bag of goodies now??? he he at least your not on the menopur which you have to mix hun - looks good your house will soon be like a drug den (hope that doesn't sound wrong) ha ha

Laus - Exciting stuff that things are moving for you roll on next wednesday hun! bet you cant wait now  

Mrs monkey - Hope things get moving for you very soon, its horrible waiting but will come round very soon x

AFM - EC on WEDNESDAY eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!!!!!! I just cant believe it, then depending on if we have a 3 or 5 day transfer at the very latest (Monday next week) i will be PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Woooohooooooooooo :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
Wow only 1 more day Yey :D 

What is the difference with menopur?


----------



## lucylou7

ha ha i know !! Now you say it like that im like holly **** ! ha 

Menopur you have to mix saline and menopur, not to sure what the difference is, i know other people are on Global F (but will have to look now) ha ha 

1st October will be here in no time, you honestly wont belive how quick the time flys whilst you are injecting  xx


----------



## lucylou7

Ok so the only differnce i have found is 'The difference between the 2 drugs is that Gonal F is pure FSH (Follicle Stimulating Hormone) where as Menoupr contains LH (luteinizing hormone) as well' maybe im on menopur as i have a low AMH? xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hmmmm I have low AMH too 2.6 maybe it's becaus I will have had 3 months dwn reg? I don know but I wish I did know :/ I guess they know what there doing it just seems my cycle seems quite different to most others.


----------



## lucylou7

They will have there reason Hun, I would just make a note and next time you go just ask and then you will know Hun  I kept thinking of questions and kept writing them down then when I went back they said I was very organised to write them all down ha ha at least you've started hun, are you now not drinking? That was the worst having to make excuses as to why I've not drinking :-/ xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I just looked up on google and I'm on a high dose of Glonal F so I'm ok with that lol 
Well I've never been a big drinker the odd glass of wine and usually when we go outi drive BC I don't have more than 1 anyway so cutting it out won't be a problem it's the Coffee that's going to be the hardest I can't cope with out at least 2 morning coffee's lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls, 
Well I got my supplies, a bumper pack of clearblue digi OPK's & a tube of conceive plus lol
Good luck to all of you for your cycles I will pop in & see how your all getting on
I have my fingers & toes crossed for everyone 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Yey I like conceive plus it's really good do you have the large tube or indervidual ones?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I got the large tube! The OPK's had £10 off to so I got 20 sticks for £30 instead of £40 yay
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Woooooo bargin lol when you going to pee on one? 

Do you use a syringe for the conceive plus?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I'm gonna start tomorrow cos I've got a bloated feeling so I reckon the egg is brewing lol
No I don't use a syringe I just "apply" haha
I'm so pleased you have started your treatment finally :0)
Xx


----------



## Laus86

Hey girls!! Thanks for the link Laura! How have u got on with giving yourself ur 1st injection on ur own? I don't mind needles but I'm so not looking forward to having to give them to myself and I can't see the hubby being much use haha!!
Fingers x for a natural BFP em!!! Ur app should come through in the next few weeks! I know it seems like forever when u r waiting but it will be here b4 u know it! Lou u r so close now that's really exciting! Good luck and make sure u keep us all posted x


----------



## lucylou7

Hey all 

MrsMonkey - Good luck with the concieve plus and the OPK's keep us posted 

Laus - Thanks i am a little nervous now, trigger at midnight then we have to be there for 7.30 and think i am in about 10am eeeek!

Laura - Hope your first injection went well and you not bruise hun! I bruised a lot but kept thinking it will be worth it in the end  

xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey Em lol just apply :rofl: that sounds less messy lol

My injection went ok my skin is a little raised and sore where I injected is that normal???
Yesterday's bruise didn't come up until late on so I think it will bruise later.


----------



## Laus86

Lou u will be absolutely fine hun!!! U will be in an out b4 u know it! Fingers x there will be lots of eggs and they all fertilise! Have u took time off work so u can relax or r u keeping yourself busy so that u aren't constantly thinking about everything?x


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg how exciting of the trigger at midninght I would be falling asleep bed time is around 10:30 for me lol and wow you have to get up a few hours after :( you will get to sleep tomorrow though :D ahhhhhhhh exciting 
How long does it take you to get there?


----------



## Laus86

Glad u r finding them ok! R u doing them in your stomach or top of your legs? Or r u going to keep changing about?x


----------



## wanabeamama

She told me to do it in the stomach I think it's easier if I stick with ha lol


----------



## lucylou7

Laura - try the ice cube trick worked with me but only found out in the last week! ha ha Takes us about 1 hour to get there, so to be on the safe side we are leavinf at 5.45/6 (as i hate to be a min late) ha 

Laus - Thanks me too every thing crossed hey! Im off for tomorrow but am back in on Thursday, i have booked next week off as i think ET will either be Saturday or Monday im hoping we will find out Thursday or Friday... i will do some more asking tomorrow though... 

They told us we had to do it in our stomach and change each side in the end my stomach looked like a pin cushion :-(


----------



## wanabeamama

I had a mini ice pack that I put on :/ 

Omg I can't believe you have to leave so early :(


----------



## lucylou7

Oh I see you've tried that, I thought you meant you had a little cooler bag to put your meds in to take to work... You may just bruise easily I know I do :-(

Well I'm off to get a very early night as I know I won't sleep ha ha xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh yes I did get a cooler bag too lol

Oh have you set an alarm for your trigger? I would probibly switch the alarm off and roll over lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Can't wait for today's updates 

Lou good luck with ET :hugs:

Emma hope you get a smily face &#57431;

Laus 1 week today :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Lou how did EC go? I'm dying to know how many eggs you got :D x


----------



## lucylou7

Hey guys after a slight cock up 14 eggs collected just waiting to see how many have fertilised tomorrow, keep every thing crossed for us guys xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: :happydance::happydance:
https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/15399a8f59907a57bd5de95d73cd95ac.jpg


----------



## lucylou7

Ha ha love the pic  xx


----------



## Laus86

Omg that is fantastic!!! Got everything x that they all fertilise! eeek I bet u can't wait to find out! I think I will be a nightmare when I get to the stage ur at! I'm way too impatient!x


----------



## lucylou7

Laus I'm so impatient too.. The waiting is killing me! Ha 

Thanks hn I will keep you guys posted tomorrow, for now I have my hot water bottle o my tummy and oh is pampering me  xx


----------



## Laus86

Will they ring u 1st thing in the am? I'm feeling impatient for u! I will be on here every 2 mins looking for an update!x


----------



## lucylou7

Ha ha we sound very similar! Ha 

They said they would call between 9 - 11 tomorrow morning so I will have my eyes glued to my phone ALL morning  

I don't think I will be sleeping much tonight as so much is going through my mind! Not long till your appointment now Hun? X


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwwww you eggs are on a romantic date with the sperm right now there getting jiggy in the perrery dish lol woooooo I can't wait for tomorrow :D xx


----------



## lucylou7

Hi girls

We've had some devastating news, none of the eggs fertilised :-( I can't stop crying they said all the eggs were immature and some were abnormal we are devastated I left work as soon as I got the phone call sooo upset x


----------



## Laus86

Oh no that is absolutely terrible news! Big hugs hun! Have they given u any info on where u go from here?xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh my god :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I'm so sorry that's just awful did they say why? 
:hug::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

Hey guys

We have to wait for our appointment to find out more but. They said they couldn't use any of the eggs :-( don't know if it was the trigger shot if it is then we will want answers if the clinic/nurse ! They said there is no testing they can do for egg quality but we are going to enquire private to see what our options are, as they have said we may hav to look at egg donor :-( but at St marys you would have to find your own donor or donor sharer it's so much to take in I'm so devastated x


----------



## wanabeamama

Lou this is just awful I am so sorry this happened 
What were your reasons for needing the ivf? 

I wish I could help some way this is just heartbreaking :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## lucylou7

hey hun.. We had been trying for 3 years, but seriously trying for just over two.. Oh had low morphology but when we got referred they weren't that bothered about that.. I also have low egg amh and they were going to put us on short protocol because of this but re decided we would try long protocol.. Its just awful having to wait to get all our answers.. And the wait could be up to 3 months :-( its just awful not having the answers apart from what we were told by nurse and by the doc this morning :-( so upset still x


----------



## Laus86

That is awful Lou! It's absolutely heartbreaking when u feel like ur r finally there and something like that happens! And then to have to wait for answers jst adds to the pain! Do many people know ur situation? I have a friend who went through the menopause at 17, she had ivf 5 years ago on the nhs using an egg doner who she had to find herself, it was her mum who found her one, she was talking with a colleague and telling her of the situation and the woman had already had 3 children of her own and said that she had always wanted to be an egg doner so she offered to do it for her! How do u feel about using an egg doner? Has it ever been mentioned before that u might need to think of it as an option?xx


----------



## Laus86

What I am trying to say is that u would be surprised where u might find a donor if that is the route u choose to go down! What were your reasons for choosing long protocol over short? I'm on short, They were umming an ahhhing over which protocol to put me on! Also how many cycles do u get on the nhs? Would it not be worth thinking about trying short protocol if u don't want to consider an egg donor just yet before going private?x


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks laus, we hadn't told a sole until 2 weeks ago and then we told just our parents and the only reason we did that was because oh and his dad have there own business and he had to start taking more time of work, there Is one girl at work who is going through IVF and is at St marys so I told her as I thought I may bump into her there she has just finished her cycle and had 5 fails so she has been a great support also. We get 2 cycles so one gone now, we will have to see what is said at our next appointment...

The doctor decided long protocol but even she said oh I'm surprised looking at her chart I thought you would be on short??? We never thought or was it mentioned about an egg donor so I don't actually know how I feel I know some one on here that has had to go down that route and her view is that the egg is only half the DNA she said ' if I gave you a ball of wool and asked you to knit s jumper who would it belong to' the egg being the wool which is a good analogy but still it's a big decision... St marys say there is no way of knowing what your eggs are like until they are out... This is some thing we're going to look into further.... I just can't stop crying xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Lou what doctor were you under? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

Dr Fitzgerald how about you guys? Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well my consultation was with Dr Molhiyddeen i was told she is my dr but on the piece of paper with my meds and appointments it said Dr Fitzgerald on the bottom but I've never met that dr. Is that who your consultation was with?


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't know if this is just a standar document that already had her name on of if I've been switched 
https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/735aff47360c1b75dfbd1003b08f07e8.jpg


----------



## lucylou7

Not sure Hun, hope your injections are going well... Xx


----------



## Laus86

Hey guys sorry I've not been on here had a busy busy wknd!! Lou that is a brilliant way of looking at it, I think u get a lot of councilling aswell to help with the emotions of it all! It's so frustrating that u have to wait so long for an appointment! We wish our lives away waiting for them don't we! 
Laura I'm not sure which dr I'm under as i didnt see dr fitzgerald but I was told that it was her who decided I was going on short protocol! When u went for your needle teach and got all of your medication how many prescriptions did u get given? Is it worth getting a 3 month prescription thingy?x


----------



## lucylou7

Hey laus, is your appointment on Wednesday if so all the best Hun, I have a 3 month prescription any way for my RA so I wouldnt know if it's better Laura probably will though 

We enquired about the additional tests at care and a nurse is going to ring us back so we'll have to wait and see 

Xx


----------



## Laus86

Yes it's on wed am! Thanks hun! What tests have you enquired about?x


----------



## lucylou7

We've enquired about testing Quality off eggs it's pricey though so just waiting to see what they say and if it's worth it, bet you can't wAit for Wednesday I know I couldn't Hun xx


----------



## Laus86

Oh well let us know when u hear from care, hopefully u will get some positives from them! Yep I'm excited for my app! Been waiting so long to get to this stage! Just hope we don't have anymore set backs! Seeing your situation just makes u realise that u can't take anything for granted! Fingers x we will all get our dream very soon xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey ladies sorry I havnt been on :hugs::hugs::hugs: Lou how are you feeling? I hope you can get some counselling it will really hel you get the strength to carry on :hugs::hugs:

Lau good luck for tomorrow for the prescription I had 4 prescriptions you dont pay there and then they are supposed to sent an invoice but she said 9 times out of 10 they don't bother we havnt heard anything yet.


----------



## Laus86

Ok brill thanks Laura! How long we're u there for when u went for needle teach? Was it a group thing or was it just u n oh?x


----------



## wanabeamama

Well mine was 1on 1 because I had a set date I had to start injections because of the prostap but they told me they do group teach now we had lots mor papers to sighn and so on we were there about 45 min and the nurse did my first injection for me :) 
What time is your appointment?


----------



## lucylou7

Hey Laura - getting there slowly, but I think that's what we have to do to carry on hey. How are you Hun? X

Laus - good luck for tomorrow, ours was also 1-2-1 hope it all goes well, keep us posted hun x


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm ok time is dragging now :( I feel like I have AF today but it would have been due around now so I've had a couple of extra moody days lol still have 8 days until stimming. Boooo


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls 
Just popped in to say I got my smiley face today! It's my birthday too so an egg is a nice present. I haven't had time to catch up on all your posts but I hope your all ok & will pop back in soon to read through & catch up 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Yey happy eggy birthday :cake::cake:&#57618;&#58130;&#58128;&#57618;&#58130;&#58128;&#57618;&#58130;&#58128;&#58187;&#58187;&#58187;&#58187;&#58187;&#58187;&#58187;&#58187;&#58187;&#58187;&#58187;&#58187;


----------



## Laus86

Happy birthday em! Yey for ur smily face let's hope it turns into an extra special bday pressi!!!
My app was this am, everything went well and I got my bag full of drugs haha!! My bloods came back normal so that was a relief! I'm defo on short protocol so not as many needles for me! My treatment would last around 2 n a half weeks! If my cycle is normal and we get accepted when we ring we could be starting treatment in about 2 weeks! If it is more than 2 weeks away then we won't have enough time to fit the treatment in b4 we go away and will have to make the decision to go or have treatment or to wait till we get back! Also if we do have enough time to fit treatment in then go away straight after an I can't drink then I'm goin to have about 20 ppl asking me why I'm not drinking! I just don't know what to do!x


----------



## Laus86

Lou/lucy? Which one is ur name lol? glad u feel like u are getting there! Things like this take time! I know it's a different situation but when I had my ectopic it felt like the end of the world I cried for months and months! I still have the occasional moment now! Have you been offered a councillor?x


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey laus you got your goodie bag :happydance: wow that really is short lol


----------



## lucylou7

Hey laus - glad every thing went well for you and you can get started  yes they offered us councilling but it's not for me, I think it will just take time now x it's Lou Hun I just reversed it 

Mrs monkey - happy Birthday and I hope this is your month 

Hey Laura how's things Hun? Hope all is well

AFM - we are both now on a million vitamins to help egg quality and sperm quality and they take 3 months to get in to our system, we've also been to see a herbal guy who has given us some thing to try so we are hoping that at least one of these things may work


----------



## Laus86

I sure did Laura, my hubby has only gone and closed the lid on my sharps bin thou haha! He is working in a hospital at the mo so hopefully he will be able to get me another one if I can't get it open!
Have u got a date through for your next appointment yet Lou? And did care get back to you? The vitamins and herbs sound like a good idea!x


----------



## wanabeamama

Lou that's a great idea the cuts will really help as well as an increases of protein you may get lucky :hugs:

Laus haha I almost did the same lol


----------



## lucylou7

Well we've heard back from care the tests are £2,000! We knew they were expensive but didnt think it would be that much but at least we know it's there if we need it hey? And care were not that worried about my situation they said obviously they don't know every thing but they said it souunds like I needed to stim longer or it could be some thing to do with the trigger shot even?? So we'll see hey?

We also got our letter today from St marys and have our appointment for 25 September  so hopefully we will get some answers I have about 4 pages of questions so I hope we have a long enough time slot ! Ha x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Lou 25th thats not long at all :hugs: I'm glad your getting somewere I know care do ale nhs patients can you ask your PCT to fund the testing? How many goes do you get on the nhs? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Laus86

Arh that's good hun only 11 sleeps n u can get some answers! Let them know that u have spoke to care and tell them about what they have told u!
Laura I dont think care get nhs patients anymore I think it was just while they were doing all the major work on st marys!! how r ur injections going? Where r u upto with them now?x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh sorry I got that mixed up with Manchester fertility its a private clinic that take NHS it says you can transfer to them https://www.manchesterfertility.com...ent-on-the-nhs-will-your-local-authority-pay/

I'm doing ok I start stimming next Thursday I forgot how to use that bloody Glonal F lol good job she gave me a DVD lol
How are you?


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: hi ladies how are we all doing? :hugs:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi Ladies,

I hope I'm ok to drop in an introduce myself. I have been referred to St Marys for IVF after treatment and tests at Stepping Hill for the past 18 months. I was only referred about a week n half ago so just sitting tight and waiting to hear from them for our first appointment.

To date all test have come back clear and so we are diagnosed as unexplained infertility. We have been TTC for 2 n half years now and really hoping that we don't have to wait too long to start the next stage of our treatment!

Good luck to you all in your various stages......I've had a quick snoop through your posts and you use lots of abbreviations and terminology that mean nothing to me yet but hopefully they will be standard vocabulary for me in the coming months :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey wana if ther is anything you want to know just ask :D you should hear quite soon and I hope you can get going with our treatment, how many cycles do you get?


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Thanks, I'm sure I'll have loads of questions once we get going.

Under Stockport I only get one cycle of IVF funded! Going to keep myself positive that one cycle will do the trick and deal with it later if it doesn't!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Well if you get a few eggs then you will get more chances :D 1 cycle means if you get 10 embryos then you get one fresh transfer then 1 frozen then it's £500 per frozen transfer after that until your eggs are all used


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Thanks Wana, that makes me feel even more positive, assumed it literally meant one go, goods to know that if I've more eggs then I can have more cycles at a small(ish) cost!
:)


----------



## wanabeamama

Yep :D they only just started charging £500 it used to be free until you used all your eggs but hey we can't grumble too much I suppose some people don't even get that.


----------



## lucylou7

Welcome wanna - any thing your unsure about just ask we're all at different stages so at least one of us will be able to help  we're in the club that no one wants to be part of 'unexplained' :-( St marys waiting list is not usually that bad they do say 12 weeks but can some times be sooner - good luck and I hope you get your appointment very soon 

Laus - how's things going? Injections going ok? 

Laura - may bump in to you next Tuesday but if your just there for bloods you'll be there a lot earlier than me  

All questions wrote down and 6 sleeps to go I'm nervous and excited, nervous as I dont want it to be worst case news and excited because we will get some answers and will hopefully be able to request treatment in 9 weeks ! Every thing crossed that news is good  xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Lou I really hope it's not bad news and just downt to the dumb nurse that told you the wrong trigger time :( :gun:


----------



## Laus86

Hey everyone,
Laura u start stimming today? Ur getting so close now!!!
Lou less than a week to go, fingers x for positive news! I haven't started my injections yet, I have to wait for my period and then ring to request treatment! If it doesn't come b4 nxt wed then I am going to have to wait till nxt month as we go away for my sisters wedding in jst over 3 weeks!
Wannab if u haven't received ur pink form in a couple of weeks ring and check that st Mary's have received your referral! I heard nothing for 8 weeks when I got reffered from hope so rang up and it turned out that hope hadn't sent my refferal over! As Laura said once they have received your pink form back and you have been in for bloods and a scan u get an appointment within 12 weeks! Mine was about 10 I think! It all takes time but u will be starting treatment b4 u know it!x


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey I did my first Glonal-F injection woohoo bring on the eggs :D don't think I left the needle in long enough a little bit came out when I took the needle out :/ I will leave it in longer next time.


----------



## wanabeamama

Lou Yey this time tomorrow you can find out what's ahead and what went wrong :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks Laura xx I'm so nervous as I want to know it will all be ok and I want some answers.. Hope we get some where.. 

You going for scan tomorrow or just bloods hun? How you feeling, are a little bloated yet? I got really bloated when stimming :-( 

Laus - how's things going huni? Any signs of witch yet so you can get started? Xx


----------



## Laus86

Hey guys, Lou good luck for ur app tomoz! I hope all goes well! Will be thinking about u!
Laura hope ur stimming is going well and ur not feeling too uncomfortable! 
I rang up today to request treatment and there was availability but they told me to wait till I get back off holiday as they couldn't be sure that my treatment would be complete! Im gutted xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Laus86 said:


> Hey guys, Lou good luck for ur app tomoz! I hope all goes well! Will be thinking about u!
> Laura hope ur stimming is going well and ur not feeling too uncomfortable!
> I rang up today to request treatment and there was availability but they told me to wait till I get back off holiday as they couldn't be sure that my treatment would be complete! Im gutted xx

Lou how did you get on at your appointment? :hugs::hugs:

I had a blood test this morning to check I'm doing ok and they said they would call me if they need to alter my dosage but I havnt had a call so not sure if that's a good thing or not lol


----------



## lucylou7

Hey guys 

Laus - it's only a few extra weeks Hun and I'm sure it will fly by huni, I know it's frustrating though, hope you have a lovely time away xx

Laura - there is no worries if they don't alter, they only do if the feel that you are not responding or over responding Hun so they must be happy with how your responding hun xx

AFM had our appointment today she was running 1hr 40mins behind and it took us nearly 2 hours to get there (usually takes 40mins) so was a long at before we'd even been seen... So we went through every thing she did not think the failure was down to trigger shot however she is going to look into why we were told wrong and have an internal investigation. She explained every thing fully and said the eggs were a decent size prior to removal however there was a gap between sizes and they prefer them more clumped together. She suggests we try again and stick to long protocol but she may look at changing drugs but she wants to have a think about it. She said stimming longer would not have helped. I'm on a lot of medication for rhemotoid arthiritis and even though my doctor said non of medication effects ttc doc at clinic said one the drugs may effect IVF so to see if we can change it. 

So really non the wiser as to why it's happened, but she did say how may case has been handled and we were told is in acceptable and she will deal with it. She also said IVF 2 could be completely normal, so I guess we have to go with it and see what happens ? 

We're just praying it all works out ok next time x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Good evening ladies, I've been popping in the last few days and learnt loads about the ivf process just from what you have been talking about. 
I got my pink form in the post today, filled it in and sent it straight back so I am hoping to be able to have bloods etc during my next cycle which is about 3 weeks away, but that might be a little hopeful!
I hope you are all keeping well
x


----------



## wanabeamama

Lou :hugs: I'm so glad she said tat your next cycle could be perfectly normal but it sounds like it could have been the trigger but can't say until they have done an investigation.
Did she say how long until you can do your next cycle? :hugs:

Wanna Yey you should be able to get your tests done in 3 weeks ask if you can book your DH in for his SA on the same day it saves time. :) Yey


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks laura we have to wait 3 months/x3 periods to allow overies to recover so we will be requesting treatment December hopefully.. Just hope different result this time in a good way  

How you feeling? Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I hope it goes quick for you :hugs:

I'm fine very bloated and heavy but I'm just fine I have my follicle scan in the morning, do they tell you there and then or do you have to wait?


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm in the waiting room at St mary's and there are 13 women in here and I'm the only one without a ring on my wedding finger :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Well my left side as I thought, has had no response as far as she can see but said she couldn't really see my ovary and asked if half had been removed I know a little was removed with the 2 surgeries,

Right side 6+ follicles 1 x 17mm 2x15mm and 3+ at 14.5mm my lining was 10mm so she said its all looking good so far I'm back Saturday morning for another scan so I hope they have grown by then


----------



## tinkerbell197

Hi ladies
Just wondering if i could join?
Im waiting to start ivf at st marys got my appointment for blood results and treatment plan so hopefully start treatment november/december.


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi tinkerbell :Hi: of course you can join us :hugs: when is your appointment?


----------



## tinkerbell197

Hi its the 17th october not long now thank god


----------



## Laus86

Hi everyone! 
Laura do u know when ec is likely to be? 
Lou glad u r able to start treatment again soon! I sooo hope that it all works out for u nxt time round! Hopefully they will find out what went wrong and inform u ASAP! I'm ok now was feeling a bit sorry for myself on mon! In reality I've been waiting so long to get to this stage that another month or 2 isn't too bad to have wait!
Welcome tink ur app will be here in no time 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hopefully Monday if Saturdays scan is good :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Laus well you have time to get a good diet going and eat lots of good stuff and cut out saturated fat and drink lots of water it will be here in no time and you have your holiday I between :happydance:


----------



## Laus86

Wanna that's brill that u have got ur pink form through! I u sent it straight back then I dnt see why u shudnt be able to go for bloods an scan when ur period comes x


----------



## Laus86

Healthy diet on holiday eeek I will try my best lol! I think we r going to be looking at end ov nov beg dec now! Finger x my nxt period will be jst as I get back off hol rather than 2nd week of hol n we can get in as soon as we get back! I'm not feeling too positive on that happening thou!
Omg so u r looking at et mid to end of nxt week! That's fab hunni, I've got everything x for u! And u need to be having words with ur bf haha, he needs to get a ring on ur finger hehe x


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol yeah not easy eating healthy on holiday, well it depends we're you go, they say fish and olive oil and salads etc are very good lol
We're are you going? 

Yes ET will be next week ahhhhhhh scary lol


----------



## Laus86

I'm going to kolymbia in Rhodes!! It's all inclusive an I'm quite a fussy eater so I prob won't eat that much! Greek food tends to be quite healthy thou i think ha, I'm not much of a fish fan either which isn't very good really, I force myself to eat salmon haha I can jst about handle that!!
Ah I bet u r nervous/excited/scared and a whole load of other emotions all at the same time! I can't imagine wot I'm going to feel like when I get to the stage u r at x


----------



## lucylou7

Hi Laura, all sounds really good hun and there good sizes for your first scan huni!  

Don't worry about wedding rings it's all about 'love' if you love each other ( which you do, it doesn't matter huni ) xx roll on Saturday xx

Tinkerbell - welcome Hun, we are going for our second IVF that should be around December too  

Wanna - that's great news you have your form get it sent back ASAP 

Laus- have a fab holiday Hun, and when your back it will all fall into place Hun x

AFM - I'm really p*ssed off with my RA doc as she told me the medication I'm on for my RA would not effect ttc or IVF but our RE at St marys thinks that the anti inflammatory may be effecting the folic acid so have to stop RA doc has spoke to my GP saying she does not want to change the brand incase it has the same effect! Grrrr! Why did they not say that in the first place !! Mad is an understatement :growlmad: x


----------



## wanabeamama

OFFS Lou how stupid :( grrrrr so now what? 

Laus if you don't like fish I would recommend taking omega 3,6 and 9 combo holland and Barrett do one that has flax seed oil in. 

Well I'm 90% of the time forget I'm doing the ivf and feel totally fine lol


----------



## lucylou7

I've made an appointment with my gp next Monday to discuss RA doc said for me to take paracetamol... I don't think that would be strong enough and plus what mg/maker etc would help hey??? I'm just annoyed she has nOt said any thing until RE mentioned it and I asked ! Hopefully this will help next time hey ? Xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

That must be very frustrating Lucy. I think the worst thing about fertility treatment is all the back and forth....it'd be nice if one person could just sit down and say...this is all the medication you need to take for your various medical needs and we have thought about how they will affect each other so that you don't have to.

Have any of you been referred to St Marys from other PCTs? I have been under Stepping Hill for 18 months and had loads of test and treatment with them. They have referred me for IVF at St Mary's but they did all my bloods, smear and DH's SA again right before making the referral saying that St Marys would want the info from them. Do you think that because they already have the up to date tests that they might not need me to have them done again?

My sis in law was referred from Hope to Leigh Gen for IVF treatment around the same time as I was referred to MRI, and Leigh send patients to CARE. She has her first appointment with a consultant next week. I wish that neither of us needed IVF but its nice to have someone so close to me in the same position to talk to.


----------



## Laus86

Lou that is terrible, it's so frustrating when u get let down by the ppl who r supposed to be the professionals! How many cycles do u get hun? And would there be anyway if needs be that u would be able to get that cycle back seen as thou it was there mistakes that led to the failure?
Wanna I was reffered from hope last dec but as I mentioned previously it took them 8 weeks and a few phone calls from me for them to send my referral over! That's awful that u r both in the same position but as u said at least u can support each other and hopefully will both have successful treatment at roughly the same time! I'm prety certain that u will have to have all test repeated hun!
Laura thanks for the advice I will go and get some tomoz, don't know why I have never thought ov that b4!x


----------



## wanabeamama

Update! 

I trigger tonight :wohoo: at 11.30pm and retrieval is Monday 7.30am ahhhh I can't believe it's here.


----------



## Laus86

Eeeeekk!!! Wow! How exciting! How u feeling?x


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm feeling fine I just forgot to ask if I inject it in straight like glonalF or on an angle like buserelin? Hmmm


----------



## wanabeamama

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Hi girls
> Just popped in to say I got my smiley face today! It's my birthday too so an egg is a nice present. I haven't had time to catch up on all your posts but I hope your all ok & will pop back in soon to read through & catch up
> Xx

How you doing?:hugs:


----------



## Laus86

A bit late now but it is straight not on an angle!! Did u work it out?x


----------



## wanabeamama

Yep I got it lol when I opened the box I saw the instructions dohhh lol it's going to feel strange not injecting today lol


----------



## bernardblack

Hi girls.

I had my upteenth appointment with the FS and hes finally putting me on IVF at st marys. Im just waiting for the paperwork to come through. How long did it take for it to come for you? My FS appointment was 24th and have been sat by my post box ever since!

X


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi it usually takes about 2 weeks from referral but I would call st Mary's and ask them if they received your referral my doctor told me to do that and I got my appointment letter the next day. When you get that it will say to call on cd1 to arrange for you and DH to go for tests bloods scan SA ( even if they have just been done) St Mary's have to do there own tests. After your tests you will get another letter roughly 10-12 weeks after with your consultation appointment which will be a few weeks after that. Treatment has to start withing 18 weeks of referral.
What pct are you from?


----------



## bernardblack

Ah thanks for the info. im being referred from Royal Preston so if i have my info right i'll get 3 rounds. Will have to ring tomorrow and chase on it....im so eager.


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello there, I've been lurking and reading for ages but not yet joined in, so I felt a bit rude and thought I'd stop and say hi :flower:.
I've just finished my 2nd ICSI at St Mary's in Manchester, last time I was very active on B&B and started a new thread that was extremely well subscribed but ended in just 2 BFP's and one of them ended in M/C. This cycle I wasn't feeling particularly positive or chatty and I thought I'd best stay away as I will only make people feel bad if I come across negative... 
Anyway, I'm over most of it now and after 2 cycles at St Mary's I am a bit of a veteran so thought I'd offer some support to anyone who has questions I will do my best to help. Feel free to DM in case I don't keep up with this thread as it seems quite busy :thumbup:
AFM I am now 19DPO and 14DP5DT. My trigger shot was on 9/09 collection 11/09 transfer 16/09. We had 2 wonderful blasts replaced and I had a few positive FRER's since 13DPO which was sadly followed by a bleed (still spotting) so I have literally no idea WTH is going on :wacko:! My OTD is on Wednsday 3rd of October. I think there is a good chance that it will turn into yet another BFN but there is still hope till then, especially as my FRER's seem to be getting darker in spite of the bleeding. 
As those of you who have already had transfer at St Mary's will know, they like to REALLY make you wait, the 2WW is more like a 3WW :dohh:! I guess it makes life easier for them as it weeds out the chemical BFP's to some extent, but not great for us as realistically you get a pretty accurate result around 12DPO there isn't much need to wait 22DPO IMO... :nope:
But then that really is the only slight gripe I have with them (that and the amount of time you have to wait to see someone after filling the forms/ asking to see a consultant) but once you're on, they really are great.
Good luck everybody!
Wanabeamama I remember we chatted just before I started my 1st cycle, glad you're in full swing finally!
Will keep checking on progress, fingers crossed for everybody x


----------



## bernardblack

Hippiehappy. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Nothing is more irritating then being uncertain, especially with fertility i find i just need a yes or no for an answer...boy i hate the TWW.


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi hippie I hope that the bleeding was just implant as you had 2 embies or maybe just one stuck but as you had no pain and your frers are getting darker I will be hoping for good news on Wednesday 
Do you go to St marys for your blood test? I might see you there lol


----------



## hippiehappy

I don't think St Mary's do blood tests to confirm pregnancy. As I understand it if you get a positive they get you in 2 weeks later for a scan. If it's a BFN you'll basically never hear from them again unless you request an appointment with a consultant/embryologist etc or until you request a new cycle after 3 monts, if you get any more on the NHS.
If it is a BFP on Weds & they make me wait 2 weeks for a scan I'm gonna get a blood test at my GP's xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ah ok well I hope it's good news :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bernardblack

Got another QQ How long was it from being told you were referred to the actual treatment?


----------



## wanabeamama

Well it was a little different for me because I have stage5 endo I they gave my a 3 month prostap injection and I started ivf from the 10th week of that but got the prostap injection the day of my consultation.

So from your referral 2weeks for the letter to go for tests and go on next cd1 then roughly 10 weeks for consultation and depending on your test results you start on your next AF so your looking at roughly 16 weeks depending on your AF and cycles..


----------



## bernardblack

Hmmm interesting. see a little about me. Diagnosed July 2011 with Endometrioma on left ovary. Went on Clomid, 2nd round resulted in pregnancy but lost it at 8 wks. Fell pregnant straight after loss (which was another clomid cycle) but lost again at 7 weeks. Had 3 further clomid and hcg injections all failed. Went for a private consultation who said my endo cyst was between 4-5 cm and pretty much got referred shortly afterwards.

I do want the endo removed but i guess im just desperate to be a mum so have decided to go through IVF. cant stand needles and internal scans always give me grief :s oh joy!


----------



## hippiehappy

bernardblack said:


> Got another QQ How long was it from being told you were referred to the actual treatment?

For me roughly 8 months but again it wasn't that straightforward. We were referred in May, got the appointment for bloods and scan in July and the follow up with the consultant in September. If I had had a clear scan I would have rang in at the next AF to request the cycle, so it would have taken around 5 months. Unfortunately I was only told that the scan wasn't clear after 2 months of doing it and I had to be referred for a laparoscopy. I had that at the beginning of November, then rang in to request a cycle around mid November but was knocked back because it fell within the 'black out' period. Basically they close the labs in August and around Christmas so they have 2 periods of around 4 weeks each where they can't take referrals because you'd go for EC when the labs are closed. The 'good' news is that they can only turn you down twice when you request a cycle. Being turned down is also dependant on how many they have in that month, but like I said I was only turned down that one time and only due to lab closure. And the 3rd time you get priority, though I guess it must be quite rare to be turned down due to numbers.
The most annoying thing is definitely the waiting, it taught me patience the hard way! My advice is try not to worry too much about it. I wish someone had been honest with me about waiting times. Once you've been referred unfortunately it will still be a few months, but you'll get there in the end. On a positive note, not many get 3 goes (if you live in Stockport for example you get none on the NHS) so waiting is the price to pay I'm afraid.
Hope this hasn't made you feel awful, I prefer to be honest. 
You can always see the counsellors if you're not coping too well with waiting. I did, for about 18 months and they're great, they really help.
Hope the wait isn't too awful for you xx


----------



## bernardblack

Thanks, i prefer to have honesty as opposed to the "it might be earlier for you" speech. As for patience i think im a pro, been TTC for over 2 years and its been a dark and depressing time. Ive thought all sorts you know?! Been wondering whether its meant to be or if im just one of those women who ends up childless while everyone around me falls pregnant.

*sigh*


----------



## hippiehappy

Aww, I know that feeling only too well honey. I went through 2 years where I'd have a meltdown every time I found out someone was pregnant! I've had to live through 2 of my sister's pregnancies and countless work colleagues. It gets easier with time, but none of this is fair. All I can say is take one step at the time, it's the only way not to go mad. Lots of :dust: and good luck x


----------



## wanabeamama

bernardblack said:


> Hmmm interesting. see a little about me. Diagnosed July 2011 with Endometrioma on left ovary. Went on Clomid, 2nd round resulted in pregnancy but lost it at 8 wks. Fell pregnant straight after loss (which was another clomid cycle) but lost again at 7 weeks. Had 3 further clomid and hcg injections all failed. Went for a private consultation who said my endo cyst was between 4-5 cm and pretty much got referred shortly afterwards.
> 
> I do want the endo removed but i guess im just desperate to be a mum so have decided to go through IVF. cant stand needles and internal scans always give me grief :s oh joy!

Well I had endo cysts ton the left twice first one was 9 cm and seccond one less than a year later was that big it stuck to biweekly and uterus from my left ovary I was told that this all had to be removed before starting the ivf as the endo is like a poison as it feeds on eastrogen so I had a laperotomy a huge op that lasted almost 7 hrs followed by 3 months o prostap to remove any reminding endo some places will go ahead and do the ivf but my doctor believes removing it gives a much bette chance and less complications when it comes to EC an so on


----------



## bernardblack

Have you had any pregnancies with your Endo's?

The 7hr operation sounds nasty. Did you know it would last that long?


----------



## lucylou7

Laura - eeeek exciting stuff huni make sure you keep us updated tomorrow you will be fine and you wOnt feel a thing good luck xxx

Laus - we get two goes at IVF but I'm going to task the NHS to try to get our first back as after further research manufactures instructions on the anti inflammatory state not to take whilst trying to conceive! I just can't believe they didnt mention any thing!! 

Hippie - welcome and I agree your not out yet hope it's a BFP xx

Bernard - welcome, hope things get moving quickly for you xx

Well we have our gp appointment tomorrow so going to see what we can do next xx


----------



## wanabeamama

bernardblack said:


> Have you had any pregnancies with your Endo's?
> 
> The 7hr operation sounds nasty. Did you know it would last that long?

Never been pregnant in 3 years of trying :cry: 

Well I was warned it would be a big op I wasn't aware at the time BC I was totally out of it I was in the hospital for 4 days and took at least 6 weeks to recover but I'm glad I did it:thumbup:

Lou good luck with your GP tomorrow I really hope they can sort this out :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bernardblack

Wana - so sorry to hear that theres not been a success story for you, my hubby keeps saying as long as we still try theres always a chance which is true but its so irritaring to hear! Ive given up with all that positive thinking. I think the best i can offer for you is keeping my fingers crossed and hoping you'll one day get there :hugs:

I rang my FS's secretary who said the letter has been written but needs the doc's signature so St Marys don't yet have me on their system, grrrr. I just want to get the ball
rolling.

On the plus side I should be coming close to ovulation so might even get lucky on a natural cycle...pfffft yeah right!


----------



## wanabeamama

I just got back from egg collection we got 5 eggs, not a huge number but the doctor was pleased so just wait for tomorrow :coffee:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

5potential bumps :) I've got my positive energy focused on you getting all 5 fertilised, fx'd.
Get your feet up tonight n try not to think about it too much, you'll need to be in your best health for egg transfer

:dust: over your eggs


----------



## Laus86

Arh that's fab hun, hope they all fertilise!! Do u have to ring in the am to find out?x


----------



## wanabeamama

The clinic will call me in the morning eeek


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls, 
Laura good luck for tomorrow! How exciting 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you 

How are you getting on?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Didn't make a birthday baby so still waiting for the letter...boring! 
I have my fingers & toes crossed for you :0)
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh :cry: I hope it's not too long for your letter :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

Hey guys :hi:

Laura - let us know as soon as you find out huni, exciting stuff huni xxx

Well we went to see our GP first thing she said is you shouldn't be on the anti inflammatory whilst ttc, I asked why were not told this she said we would have to ask my RA doc ( believe me I have every intention too ) and she then started saying well sometimes positives out way the negatives and they have to weigh it up ( in other words sticking up for her doctor pal ) I said if this was the case why in the manufactures instructions would it advise not to take whilst ttc? She said she could not answer that and I would have to ask RA doc!!

Think our next step is to make appointment with RA doc, request notes, and speak to patient liason officer for a bit of advise. Hopefully if we are right we won't need to do any thing as 2nd go I'll hopefully be joining the BFP crew.. Heres to positive thinking hey  xx

Hope every one else is ok? Xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Laura, woohoo for 5 eggs :thumbup: fingers crossed for the fert report, lots of :dust:.

Lucy, been reading your story and though I am appalled I am not too surprised. I work for the public sector and closely with the NHS and I can promise you that sadly most of the time only by going heavy on them will you get something sorted out. I agree to work with PALS but ultimately if they are not forthcoming with admitting that the doc messed up and with offering you an extra cycle, IMO you need to go down the formal complaint route.
I have sadly been in a position of having to kick off a major stink due to unfair treatment and now I am so glad I did. When I was first referred to Salford Royal (was Hope Hospital) for initial tests years ago they cancelled my appointment with no explanation whatsoever SIX times. As we all know, that initial time is the worst, I was becoming really depressed and very close to a nervous breakdown. In the end I decided to make a formal complaint to PALS, which they blatantly ignored for about 5 months. At that point I wrote again, only this time I made it clear that as I had attempted to communicate with them and they were ignoring me, I would now contact the PHSO (Parliamentary and Health Service Ombudsman) unless I heard back within a few days.
Right enough, within HOURS I got a phonecall or e-mail can't remember. They were GROVELLING :coffee:. A couple of days later I got a call from a man who was the head of the department, stating that he had looked into my complaint and my circumstances, it was unforgivable that they had not responded to my complaint and also the way I had been treated. As a result of my complaint they had changed the referral process to ensure that this never happened again. I suspected some bums around there gotten some serious kicking :thumbup:!
Of course that never gave me those 9 months of my life back but it felt good to know that nobody else would hopefully receive the same appalling treatment.

My advice is: first of all, put EVERYTHING in writing. Outline what happened and what your desired outcome is. If you have any evidence include copies. Give the letter to the PALS person when you meet them or even better send it beforehand. Find out what their time scales are for responding.
If you get nowhere, write again and tell them you're lawyering up and going to the PHSO.
Like I said, the threat of the Ombudsman getting involved will get them moving. In my experience on the other side of providing a public service (I work for Social Services) the Ombudsman will almost always ask for the authority to compensate financially if there are any findings of wrongdoings. Authorities know that well and will do ANYTHING in their power to avoid this.
Also, another piece of advice is be dead nice and pleasant. As much as you want to kick their heads in (and if I was in your shoes I would love to do that :growlmad:) being the nice one will get you a long way.
If the threat doesn't work, remember that paying for a lawyer will cost less than a private IVF cycle. Also most importantly, the feeling that nobody else will be treated the same way is priceless.
I am not the kind of person who complains just for the sake of it or to get something out of it for personal gain, but working in the public sector all these years has taught me that sadly things only change when it hits then fan.

Sorry about the essay and good luck!
And good luck again to wanabeamama/ Laura :hugs:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

How did you get on wana?

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi we'll all 5 had ICSI but only 2 survived so I'm having both transferred tomorrow, 2day transfer I felt a little sad at first but I'm actually quite happy I get 2 put in we both wanted 2 to be put back so I pray they are both going strong tomorrow.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Exciting times Wana :) I'll keep you in my thoughts, hoping that they are two strong beanies :dust:

X


----------



## Jojo27

Fantastic news Laura! I am over the moon for you x


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you ladies I just want them safe in my tummy I think they will be much happier in there than a dish somewhere I won't relax until I have them back and know there both ok it's very strange I feel attached to them lol as crazy as I sound lol


----------



## Laus86

That's fantastic news!! Fingers x for twinnies!! Did I see that somewhere on here that u r a twin yourself?x


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes I am a twin ( non identical) and we were natural lol it's funny because all my life people have joked tha I will have twins lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Awww that's fab news Laura fingers crossed for twins :0) 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'd give my left arm for one so twins would be the icing on the cake :)


----------



## Laus86

My hubby is also a non identical twin! I'm a childminder and I look after triplets who were conceived naturally! I seem to be surrounded by multiples haha! In there pre school there r 3 other sets of twins, how crazy is that! My cousin joked to me years ago that I would end up wiv quads ha can't quite see that one happening somehow! Aww I sooo hope that it is positive news for u tomoz x


----------



## Laus86

I'm the same as I'm sure many of the other ladies on here r! I would love to have twins but I would be ecstatic to have a full term pregnancy with a healthy baby to take home at the end!x


----------



## lucylou7

Laura - so excited for you huni when's ET do you know? Xxx

Hippie - thank you so much for your advise! I'm going to do exactly what you've said, the funny thing is a called snotty cow today (RA docs PA) who did not want to give me a new appointment she said 'what's the point your off your medication now and dr roi is not a fertility expert so can't help you' (((scream silently))) I politely replied I know this I just need further clarification and if at all possibly could you please make me an appointment!!!! She was meant to call me back today however she hasn't so I will see if she calls back tomorrow if not I will call her. 

My whole point is if we would have known this we would not have gone through IVF whilst on my meds!! Grrr

Thanks again for your help xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

ET is tomorrow Lou I'm having a 2dt because there's only 2 survivors


----------



## lucylou7

Oh exciting stuff hun, bet you can't wait to be PUPO xx will be thinking of you huni xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhhhh I'm so happy the nurse just called both my little guys are 4 cell top grade embies and I get them back at 12.30 :) the nurse asked me not to wear perfume because the embryos don't like it, I found that so sweet :) Yey I feel very relaxed now.


----------



## hippiehappy

Wohoo fantastic news! :wohoo:
Happy water drinking :winkwink: and enjoy the transfer! It's amazing seeing them go in.
Take it easy and hope the next few weeks are good for you x


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg happie you got your official BFP ? :wohoo: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## hippiehappy

I am, as of today! Tested again this am still BFP, spoke to the nurse about the bleed last week but she didn't sound at all worried :yipee: so got my viability scan on Oct 24, which should be around the time of your OTD? 
Good luck with everything :hugs:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Congratulations happy :)
Great news Wana, those eggies are back where they belong now :) got my fx'd that they are sticky

X


----------



## wanabeamama

OTD 20th October feel like ages lol

Hippie that's amaizing news :hugs:


----------



## Laus86

2 big wows!!! That is fab news Laura, r they safely tucked up n back where they belong now? And hippie congratulations that is amazing news!! Did u have 1 or 2 envies replaced?x


----------



## Jojo27

Brill news Laura! It will be here before you know it x


----------



## hippiehappy

Laus86 said:


> 2 big wows!!! That is fab news Laura, r they safely tucked up n back where they belong now? And hippie congratulations that is amazing news!! Did u have 1 or 2 envies replaced?x

I had 2, really hoping it's twins but even one viable would be incredible :thumbup: xx


----------



## bernardblack

Congratulations hippie!

Roll on 24th October, bet it feels like a lifetime away. The best thing to do is try and distract yourself up until then.
Must admit Its given me some confidence in assisted reproduction after all :)

Do you have to take any meds in the meanwhile? X


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey I can't wait for your scan :)


----------



## hippiehappy

Aww thanks guys! :blush: I'm sure it will go quickly enough. I'm actually quite glad it's that day because that's the day :af: would be due, so if there's any further malarkey with all that at least a scan will be very reassuring. I'm only on Cyclogest atm, the nurse said after the scan they will gradually get me off them.

Bernard I know exactly what you mean about good outcomes giving everybody hope, that's how I felt last time. Every time you hear of a negative that's another knock to your confidence. I know that each case is fairly unique but nobody can help but to rely on stats. Bringing the good stats up can only be good, right :winkwink:?

I will look forward to reading all your posts about your journeys x


----------



## lucylou7

Hippie - yey! Glad every thing is ok ! Bet you can't wait for yor scan... Hope you have twins too! And I agree it does give us hope... Xx

Laura - glad they are tucked up safe and can't wait to see your BFP  xxx

AFM - cd 16 and no sign of ovulation :-( I'm usually like clock work so not sure if it's all the meds from IVF ? Hippie did you ovulate ok after last IVF ? X


----------



## hippiehappy

lucylou7 said:


> AFM - cd 16 and no sign of ovulation :-( I'm usually like clock work so not sure if it's all the meds from IVF ? Hippie did you ovulate ok after last IVF ? X

I'm not sure about ovulation after the cycle tbh I don't keep tabs too much as we have zero chance of conceiving naturally. However, AF was late the first month (as in the month after the initial bleed that told me it was a bfn) and absolutely horrific for about 2 or 3 months after the IVF. The reason why they tell you to wait 3 months before doing another cycle is to make sure your lining is back to normal and those AF's are a b*#$! I woldn't be at all surprised if it takes a while for your body to start ovulating as normal after IVF. Hope it's not too bad for you x


----------



## wanabeamama

I have heard things are a little slow after ivf you just released 14 eggs so your ovaries will be having a little rest :hugs: hope it's not too long:hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks guys I'm just itching to try especially with all this with my medication stuff, I know it may be a long shot but you never know hey miracles may happen xx


----------



## wanabeamama

They do :hugs: how long since you stopped your medication? How long will it take to get out of your system? Wow this could have been the problem all along why didn't any doctors pic up on this?


----------



## lucylou7

Hey Laura, apparently research has said it takes 7 days to get out of my system but not sure if caused any long term damage I haven't read it does though... I know that's what I keep thinking I hope in a way it is then we can get our BFP  still no ovulation though :-( hope it happens soon xx

Hope your feeling ok huni xx


----------



## wanabeamama

What was the medication called? Oh I hope you ovulate soon but at least your now on the right track and discovered this before using all your ivf attempts but I do think you should (if needed) be granted another ivf cycle for the mistakes and heartache caused by incompetent doctors.


I'm doing fine thanks I keep forgetting lol


----------



## bernardblack

Hey girls how are you all doing today? Boy its freezing first thing in the morning, brrrr.

So yesterday i told my sister that i'm on the waiting list for ivf, she's pleased things are moving forward and even offered to carry a baby for come worse case scenario.

I hate to sound ungrateful towards her but i refuse outright to go down the surrogacy path.

I either want to fall pregnant or adopt, the thought of someone else walking around with a huge bump getting all the "ah you look glowing" type comments when its my baby turns my stomach. I know i would be so gutted watching someone else go through something i struggled too. I think because ive wanted this for so long and nearly had it twice i refuse surrogacy!!!

How do you girls feel about surrogacy? X


----------



## hippiehappy

Hi bernard, that's a VERY interesting question! I think what it comes down to is how much do you want to be pregnant versus how much do you want a baby that's your own flesh & blood versus how much do you want a baby at all.
It's all extremely subjective and IMHO there is no right or wrong answer.

I have a friend (more of a friend of a friend) who is a doctor, mid 30's, childless by choice, no issues with fertility etc. She's still not sure she wants kids but is adamant that she would rather adopt than have her own.
Personally, I've always felt that I would NOT want to adopt. This is because I have spent a long time in the past working with homeless people and I have met and known the kind of people who get their children and babies taken off them and put up for adoption. Without sounding like a nazi (I'm a very liberal leftie!) I'm not sure I would want those genes in my child. That sounds horrible, I know, maybe also very selfish, possibly cynical too, but from my experience the sad truth is that Juno only really exists in films. I could go on for ages about this and maybe I'm wrong but then I've not been faced with the real possibility of that being my only option of becoming a parent, maybe I would feel different if it was but then that takes me to the next bit: pregnancy.

If someone told me I could skip it all and get a nice baby put in my arms that was 100% my own flesh and blood without any risks of emotional complications from the surrogate I would seriously consider it. Again, difficult to make this statement as a 100% definite without having to be in that situation, but I have a reason which I will explain. The truth is after 6 years of being jealous to death of every pregnant woman around I am now at the stage that I don't like pregnant women very much! Ok, I can hear the gasps of horror all round! :winkwink: I guess it comes from the fact that so many people I know and have met think they are so amazing because they are pregnant or a parent. Well dudes guess what, you're NOT! Some of the most amazing / interesting people I know and in history are/ were childless. I don't think being pregnant or a parent makes you special in any way, the world is full of sh*t parents and sh*ts who are parents. It' a choice you make, that's all. The only ones who often have NO choice are people like us, who desperately want a baby and often can't have one. Those people have NO idea how common it is, or how much it hurts. Also personally I don't like people knowing my business and when you're pregnant people seem to think that it's perfectly ok to ask personal questions about it or discuss it and the worst bit (and reason why I don't like most pregnant women) is that they think it's ok to go on and on about it, like there is no individual behind that bump. All you are is 'a pregnant woman' with no face, no personality, no identity. SO WRONG!

I thoroughly despise people who have children and that's it, they don't talk about anything else, no longer do the things they used to enjoy, nothing about them really matters all that matters is their child. In my opinion that is the biggest insult to childless people, it's like a declaration that without being a parent you are nothing and I couldn't disagree more with that. If my IVF journey ends well with a baby at the other end, my number one resolution is to not lose myself as much as possible. Of course I am realistic and I know there are things that you just have to give up (I could murder for a glass of red wine right now :haha:) but I will never be just 'X's mummy'.

So the bottom line is: of course having children is amazing and we all want that, but guess what, not having children is really ok too, you can be just as amazing (often more so) without children. Or without being pregnant. I am not just saying that because I got a BFP, it has taken me 2 years of counselling and thinking about my situation from every angle to get to this conclusion and I feel quite good about it.

Sorry about the essay, as usual :haha:.

Of course this is my own personal opinion and I'm sure lots of people disagree with it, but this is just me :hug:

So yeah bernard, IMO your sister is amazing for suggesting what she did but I also completely understand and respect your feelings about it. On the other hand if my pregnancy goes well I am DREADING the 'look at you, you're glowing' comments from people! I am SO unfriendly aren't I? :rofl:
Hope it makes sense and I'm not coming across as too opinionated. Like I said, I do respect others opinions just as well and it really is very subjective, this is just me xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Huge question, can honestly say that its never even popped into my mind as an option! For that reason I have no idea what I'd think until faced with it, which hopefully I won't be! Such am amazing sister for even offering tho, she deserves a big hug :)

Wana - how are you feeling? Hope you've got your feet up with a cup of tea :)


----------



## lucylou7

Hippie you make me giggle... But I totally get where your coming from... For me I really want to experience being pregnant however at the moment I won't rule any thing out until I'm put it that situation... But agree it's nice of your sister to offer but like hippie says it depends what your view is on having your own genetic child or adoption my view at the moment is we would love to have a genetic child more than any thing in the world but wouldn't rule out adoption. 

I think it's so hard and I don't think people realise how hard it is/can be unless you are put in our situation xx


----------



## bernardblack

hippiehappy said:


> Hi bernard, that's a VERY interesting question!
> 
> Personally, I've always felt that I would NOT want to adopt. This is because I have spent a long time in the past working with homeless people and I have met and known the kind of people who get their children and babies taken off them and put up for adoption. Without sounding like a nazi (I'm a very liberal leftie!) I'm not sure I would want those genes in my child.
> 
> The truth is after 6 years of being jealous to death of every pregnant woman around I am now at the stage that I don't like pregnant women very much! Ok, I can hear the gasps of horror all round! :winkwink: I guess it comes from the fact that so many people I know and have met think they are so amazing because they are pregnant or a parent. *Those people have NO idea how common it is, or how much it hurts.... but I will never be just 'X's mummy'.
> 
> *

I completely understand what you're saying hippie, i dont know about you but i find that i perceive the world a lot differently now ive got 2 years TTC under my belt. If i knew for even a second i might struggle i would have prepared for it.

Every single thing i do these days is centralised around my cycles, its enough to drive anyone around the bend!

Yes it bugs me that some of the worst people out there seem to get a golden pass in life and end up stress free, parents to 4 kids, no worries. Makes me wonder where I've gone wrong::S: Heres me in a great stable job, good money, car and house owner, lovely husband, etc and its just not enough you know?! But the world doesnt work the way we want it to, ive learnt that much.

About your pregnant women comment i sort of feel the same - i wouldnt say i hate pg women because for me the jealous feelings i had at the beginning of my journey have now evolved into something a lot more, how do iword it, worse. Its as if TTC/LTTC comes with a lot of new and darker emotions for women. When i read of a new announcement my initial thoughts are nothing,simply nothing. i think its a coping mechanism. Anything for a stress free life. But i dont see that as a good thing as i feel ruddy awful and bad for feeling that. if it was scaled 1 to 10 i would probably rank "jealous" as 10 and these new feelings as completely off the scale if that makes sense.

I said to my hubby that my new outlook on life is to simply look out for ourselves and the kittens and the outside world does not matter one little bit. The second you start worrying that person x, y and z have kids thats the very same second you create your own stress. So although ive just admitted i dont "register" pregnant women i am very pleased someone active on this thread has just got their BFP. Think these days i just want to gravitate towards women in a very similar boat, makes me feel that little bit less alienated and alone.

I have recently come back to BnB because of the IVF referral. I hope ive not upset anyone with my above comments!

Its been beyond horrific trying to vocalise how i truly feel but i think part of my "beef" is that its not fair that im dealt a dud card. In an attempt to flick the v's at the world im in the process of writing a book ( actually will be 3 in total) aimed at those who've had it super easy. It'll be a bit like an autobiography and you'd think it'd be hard going back to the beginning and recollecting the roller coaster ride but day 1 of my TTC story still only feels like yesterday.

I cant believe its exactly 11 months since i got bfp no. 1, and exactly 6 months since miscarriage no. 2. Honestly i feel like im stuck on those dates. Hence my original comment "i perceive things differently now".

I still cry a lot over the losses and cry even more because its still not happened properly ( was up at 6 wailing and sobbing this morning...in hindsight i cant even remember what triggered it). It makes me really sad and crushes my heart to know that there are other women out there who have been trying a lot longer than myself and have had nothing, if i could wave a wand and make their wishes come true i'd do it in a heartbeat.

Im not looking for sympathy just trying to find the best way to move forward in life...BnB is currently a good outlet, anyone else agree?

LTTC has made me want to experience the 1 dimensional "being x's mummy!" but its only because i dont yet feel 100% complete as a woman. Im certainly not interested in having THAT as my only trait 24/7 it'd drive me cuckoo.

Oops i didnt mean for that to be a long post :whistle:

Anyone up to anything nice this weekend? X


----------



## lucylou7

Bernard - it really is so hard hun and I'm sorry your having a hard time I some times think you don't need 'some thing' to trigger it I think because it's such a raw emotion it's always there.. And I agree bnb is a good place to let it out as people on here know what your going through and how you ate feeling, hope you can pick your self up and focus on some positives that's what I'm trying to do at the moment oh and have a glass of wine or two ;-) xxx

We are off out with some friends tomorrow night to a cocktail bar so should be fun what about you hun? Xx


----------



## bernardblack

Stay positive and youre still progressing with your own TTC story, the second you stop thinking that you're defeated, game over in my eyes. Ive had many moments recently where ive been so close to throwing in the towel but somehow i manage to pull back from the brink.

Me weekend will consist of opk's and praying for a positive....exciting stuff!


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow so much reading lol I don't know we're to start hahaha well I know that feeling I havnt told anyone we are doing ivf or even that we are struggling but BC me and my OH have been together for 11 years people assume we're struggling so I have had both of my sisters and a friend offer there womb or eggs it did upset me because I thought why would you just assume there is something wrong with my womb or eggs oh I know why it's because they all got pregnant and for us it's taking a little longer and it upsets me when people say we should just adopt now that makes me mad, not the thought of taking on a little child from someone else I find that beautiful and commend anyone that does it but for me I want to experience pregnancy I want to look into my child's eyes and say you have your daddy's eyes, I don't just want a child for the sake of having one not like someone I know who adopted because she wanted a child but didn't want to ruin her body (it was an accessory for her) 

But I have come to the realisation that NOBODY understands how we feel when what we want came to them so easy I see it as someone walking upto a homeless man and saying "what do you want food for? It only makes you fat" or telling someone that could be losing a leg "oh it's ok you can just get a prosthetic one". It's not going to be like having your own leg though is it.


Wow I just joined the long post crew hahaha 

Well this weekend we are going to look for a suit for oh for a special party that's on tests day :/


----------



## hippiehappy

bernardblack said:


> Every single thing i do these days is centralised around my cycles, its enough to drive anyone around the bend!

I'm so sorry to hear that you're having such a hard time, I know that feeling, I had 2 years of it before we found out what the issue was (DH 's azoospermia) and that we would have ZERO chance the natural way. It was a massive blow as was losing my tubes but in way it was also liberating. I understand how actively doing something about your situation can feel like the only way to keep you sane but over the years I have also learned that living your life is more important than trying to control a situation that you have no control over. Of course I'm not saying don't bother, but my advice is to try and strike a balance as much as possible and enjoy life outside of ovulation, baby-sex and counting days. It cost me a nervous breakdown but I'm glad I learned this. There are so many good things in life, this doesn't have to mean everything :hugs:



bernardblack said:


> About your pregnant women comment i sort of feel the same - i wouldnt say i hate pg women because for me the jealous feelings i had at the beginning of my journey have now evolved into something a lot more, how do iword it, worse. Its as if TTC/LTTC comes with a lot of new and darker emotions for women. When i read of a new announcement my initial thoughts are nothing,simply nothing. i think its a coping mechanism. Anything for a stress free life. But i dont see that as a good thing as i feel ruddy awful and bad for feeling that. if it was scaled 1 to 10 i would probably rank "jealous" as 10 and these new feelings as completely off the scale if that makes sense.
> 
> I said to my hubby that my new outlook on life is to simply look out for ourselves and the kittens and the outside world does not matter one little bit. The second you start worrying that person x, y and z have kids thats the very same second you create your own stress. So although ive just admitted i dont "register" pregnant women i am very pleased someone active on this thread has just got their BFP. Think these days i just want to gravitate towards women in a very similar boat, makes me feel that little bit less alienated and alone.
> 
> I have recently come back to BnB because of the IVF referral. I hope ive not upset anyone with my above comments!

Don't worry, everyone is on the same side on this site, nothing you say could possibly upset me and I'm ure I speak for most people on here!
I have been TTC for FIVE years. I spent all my life imagining that I would have 2 children and the first one before being 30, I will be 33 next month. I know it's silly to set yourself goals like that but I only know that NOW. You grieve about the life you lost and the fact that you never had it does not make it easier. 
The way you feel when finding out about other people's pregnancies is like you rightly say a defence mechanism, you should not feel guilty about it. I have exactly the same one, only sometimes the shields slips and it still gets to you. I found out that my colleague's wife is having their 2nd child last week and my colleagues were really going on and on about it yesterday, believe it or not I found myself rolling my eyes and snorting even though I got my BFP :dohh:!
I HONESTLY don't know if this is ever going to go away, I hope it does but only because I don't want to be that bitter person.
All I can say is time can be our worst enemy but also our bet friend. I have learnt that the hard way and I hope you don't have to, but time really does heal all wounds.
I don't know whether this BFP is going to end well or not (I have been feeling quite crampy for the last 24 hours and have no idea what to make of it :shrug:) but either way I'm determined that my life will be good and happy whether we have children or not.
I am very wary of the fact that hearing about my BFP could make things worse for some people but personally when I was on the other side I felt like, as I said before, we really are all on the same boat here and I really needed to hear success stories for women having IVF so I thought on the balance of probabilities and as long as I'm being sensitive about it I hope I've not upset anyone.
I hope this helps xx :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: we're most defiantly in the same boat it's not the people we know have struggled that gets to me it's those that get it so easy and don't realise how precious there pregnancy Is.

Bernard (love the name by the way) never feel bad for what you say on here we are here for that exact reason so we can all get things off our chest to people who understand :hugs::hugs:

Hippie it does give us hope especially when it's the same place we are being treated :happydance: I'm actually worried about posting a bfn on here because I don't want to discourage anyone lol


----------



## hippiehappy

wanabeamama said:


> Hippie it does give us hope especially when it's the same place we are being treated :happydance: I'm actually worried about posting a bfn on here because I don't want to discourage anyone lol

Funny you said that, I started a thread last time I had IVF and most people on it ended up with a BFN (only 2 BFP's and one of them miscarried!).
However, I have looked them up again now and 3 more of us have since got our BFP's. That gave me hope too! 
Many people on IVF threads on BnB are first timers and perhaps it won't always work the first time, but it probably WILL work at some point, which can only be good right? :hug:


----------



## bernardblack

Got a QQ but did/do you girls chart your temps during the IVF rounds? I know its propabaly a waste of time since ovulation and that important fertile window happens outside the body but just curious if anyone did chart. If so what were your results?


----------



## wanabeamama

Nope I think you just have so much to think about remembering your injections and appointments etc also your pumped with so many hormones it wouldn't show anything besides its a great time to stop obsessing with charts and pee sticks and hand your uterus over to the doctors. I don't think you would be able to make any sense of it anyway.


----------



## bernardblack

Oh i can't wait to stop charting it does my tree in. I had 3 Clomid and hcg injection cycles between May-July this year i felt comfortable enough to enjoy a temp free cycle in that time. im back on a natural cycle now so theres no chance of me just getting it lucky ( well obviously there is a chance but it must be very miniscule at that) heehe.

As for IVF how bad/painful are the injections? Is that the worst part about the process? Think im nervous about the egg retrieval mainly because internal scans as it is cause me discomfort so the idea of something new and different going 'up there' gets me tense. Im also bad around needles, think its a psycological thing but i pass out 9/10 times.


----------



## wanabeamama

The needles are no problem you can get some cream from the chemist called EMLA cream they use it at the hospital too to numb you before a needle if your worried but out of 4 weeks of needles it only hurt a little twice because I rushed it lol 
Egg retrieval was my favourite part the going to sleep was great and you ave no idea what's going on just some mild AF cramps for 24hrs after but nothing major worst part was between EC and ET the worry of how many if any eggs are going to fertilise and make it.
I personally found the whole thing very uneventful and straight forward not so much the rollercoster people talk about more like a bumpy road. I think it's when you start to think "poor me I have to go through this" that's when things feel stressful and difficult you need to be determined to stand strong and do it like a boss and think about how lucky we are to have this opportunity to have ivf on the nhs when some people pay £££££££££££ 
You will be fine :hugs:


----------



## bernardblack

Are you put under sedation for the ET or is it just the EC? Im hoping for both :)

Its so exciting - wish i could do it next week but my forms still havent come through :(

How many fertilised eggs are allowed to be transferred back into you? Is there a maximum?


----------



## wanabeamama

Not for ET it literally takes 5 min and because your busy looking at the screen you don't know what's going on down bellow and your not even admited to the hospital it's just like going to the doctor for a Smere test in and out before you know it.

There is a maximum of 2 embryos transferred in the uk but they only put 2 in some cases ie only 2 eggs left like me or poor quality or age so it's a standard 1 embryo unless there's a problem.

I would call st Mary's again tomorrow and tell them your doctor referred you 3 weeks ago and you havnt heard from them yet.
Hope it's not too long


----------



## bernardblack

Oh i'd love to have twins. To be honest it wouldnt surprise me if they find my eggs are crud quality intuition tells me this might be so - look at me clutching at straws there. Maybe if i slip them a £20 they may put 2 in for. ;)

Doesnt the ET hurt then, i would have thought its quite painful distractions or no distractions!

I did chase my referral up on friday but its still not with st marys but after ringing my FS secretary she said it looks like the actual letter only went out that day which is well pants! 

Its so tempting to just pay privately and get it done sooner but dont think hubby would agree :S


----------



## wanabeamama

You would be sailed how quickly time passes once you have a date it flys by 

Nope doesn't hurt at all I promise all they do is put a tiny tiny little catheter through the cervix it's that small you don't feel a thing.

Well I always wanted to have 2 put in but when I only got 5 eggs and only 2 fertilised I was a little sad at first so sometimes the reason why your aving 2 put in can be a little sad as if this doesn't work I will have to do a full fresh cycle again instead of a frozen transfer 
It was quite scary only having 5 eggs retrieved not knowing if there will be any left to transfer.


----------



## lucylou7

Hi guys how's every one? Hope every ones had a lovely weekend?

Hippie - don't be silly you are not upsetting us Hun, I think when us lttc girls get a BFP it's completely different to when others ( on the out side world ) as I like to say announce there BFP's like it was nothing and then just moan about it! I think like Laura says it encourages others and makes us believe it can happen  hope your cramps go away and it's nothing Hun x

Laura - how you feeling hun? 

Bernard - egg collection you are sedated and you can't feel a thing Hun you'll be fine.. Hopefully you'll hear back from St marys very soon  

AFM well opk have a very fait line but I do feel like I'm ovulating so we are bd'ing any way you never know hey?! I just hope it's not a mega long cycle as I really want to get back on the IVF train... X


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi Lou how you feeling? What opk's are you using? 

I'm fine just waiting :coffee: lol


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello, just wanted to add something to answer questions about the ivf cycle and collection/ transfer/ how many etc.
My first cycle was a lot harder than the 2nd, because I got some OHSS, which wasn't so bad they cancelled my cycle but I really struggled.
Like Laura says the injections are alright, I'm a needle-phobic (or I should say I was) but they don't really hurt. The trick I found was to pinch as hard as possible. The Buserelin gets itchy but at the start of my first cycle I put ice cubes on the area for a few minutes & it stopped it. Cream also sounds like a great idea, but tbh you'll be surprised how quickly you get used to the injections.
My main issue with the Buserelin was side effects such as really bad short term memory loss. I joked with my boss that it's a bit like early onset dementia (we work with old people's care homes!) but honestly for me it really was a bit like that.
Also you can have some MENTAL dreams and I was sleeping less and not as well, which made me feel a bit exhausted. This was much worse the 1st time round but I think it's partly to do with the fact that I was A LOT more stressed out about it and really obsessed, whereas the 2nd time I was doing everything in my power to forget about it (hence my absence from BnB).
The stims were absolutely fine the 2nd time round and I actually felt better once I started because my Buserelin dose dropped from 0.5 to 0.25 and I could really feel the difference, I really felt more 'switched on' during the day IYGWIM.
I won't bore you with details of the OHSS but the risk is managed very well at St Mary's, the only time I thought I got it a bit bad was about 48 hours after the trigger but they've changed the drug now and it might only be a problem if you're having symptoms before collection. 
Like Laura says you're 100% out for collection I didn't get any pain or bleeding whatsoever after collection, just spaced out from sedation but then I don't do too well with opiates. Transfer on the other hand is pretty much exactly like a smear, but with a full bladder. You wouldn't want to miss transfer anyway I think seeing your embryo/s go in is the best bit. My OH keeps referring to them as 'the things'! :rofl:
Re: numbers, depends on how many you get and what the quality is.
On my 1st cycle 4 fertilised, they kept them to day 3 and we had 2 that hadn't split, one 4 cell (not great) and one 7 cell (possibly abnormal). They put them both back as neither was top notch and tbh chances are the 4 cell had already stopped growing on day 2 but they put it in anyway rather than just throwing it away.
This 2nd cycle the fert rate was much better, on day 3 we had 3 @ 8 cell and (I think) 2 or 3 @ 6, they kept an eye on them all till day 5 and all 3 previously at 8 were blasts on day 5 . The embryologist told us straight away at collection that they'd trasfer 2 at 5 days if there were 2 good ones due to the fact that it's unlikely that a multiple pregnancy would cause me major health issues, so they did just that. Sadly the 3rd blast wasn't good enough to freeze but I'm not too upset about it. Generally speaking you should get 2 transferred at 2, 3 or 5 days unless you only have one but that doesn't happen a lot. I think they like to transfer 2 on a fresh cycle and freeze 1 rather than the other way round due to the risks associated with the freezing & defrosting process, which is great.
I hope this helps answer some questions sorry for the usual essay x


----------



## bernardblack

Ah thanks for the info hippie, think all i want now is for the referral letter to get there.

Speaking of, theres a postal strike in my area its been like that for 4 days :( will ring my FS tomorrow and demand he just faxes the ruddy thing through!!!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi ladies
How are you feeling Wana?

can i ask, how long after sending back your pink form did you hear from the hospital for blood etc? Sent my form back 2 weeks ago
X


----------



## lucylou7

Hey Laura - I'm ovulating    ha... So lots of bedding  just the cheap ones of eBay I've always used them there not to bad and seem to work for me, hope your ok hun xx

Wanna - think it took about 3/4 weeks for me once forms had been sent back but it does depend on how busy they are too.. Hope you get things through soon hun x

Bernard - the waiting is the hardest part I think.. Hope it comes soon x


----------



## wanabeamama

WannaBtheMum said:


> Hi ladies
> How are you feeling Wana?
> 
> can i ask, how long after sending back your pink form did you hear from the hospital for blood etc? Sent my form back 2 weeks ago
> X

You should hear any day I think it took about 2 weeks but as I always say if you call them to make sure they got them you will just give then a kick up the bum lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhhhhhhhh Yey Lou finally :wohoo: :wohoo: :sex::sex::sex: lol


Bernard hope you hear from them soon


----------



## xxx cat xxx

Hi,
Im looking for IVF buddies at St Marys - just got accepted for 3 ICIS Cycles today! :happydance: Seems like we've been waiting forever to get here!
Hopefully if were accepted when we ring up next week we will be starting the first cycle then. All come as a bit of a shock to us as we were under the impression that we would be put on a waiting list but are happy as can be now that we've found out that in fact we could, fingers crossed, have all our dreams come true by this time next year!


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi cat have you been for your consultation at st Mary's? We're they give you all your test results? 
Good luck :happydance: the only wait is after your tests when you have to wait for your consultation but then you can start right away :happydance: 

Were are you from?


----------



## hippiehappy

Welcome cat! Glad to hear you're close to starting, good luck with ringing in next week x


----------



## Dito1

Hi everyone I'm new on here I'm calling st Mary's this morning to request my treatment to start can anyone help me by letting me know what to expect next ?


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi ditto I'm not sure because I didn't request treatment they controlled my cycle for 3 months before going straight into ivf but I think once you have had your consultation and you request treatment on cd1 depending on your protocol you start injections on cd21 but I'm sure some of the other girls can give you a better idea good luck


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow this 2ww is draggggggiiiinnnnggggg :coffee maybe because it's closer to 3 bloody weeks ughhhhh


----------



## wanabeamama

hippiehappy said:


> Welcome cat! Glad to hear you're close to starting, good luck with ringing in next week x

Yet hippie your a pea :happydance:


----------



## bernardblack

Hey girls!

Welcome cat hope your treatment works first time round.keeping my fingers crossed.

Wana - you need a distraction. Go and get an indian head massage or a nice foot rub for a couple of hours.

Well AFM ive been pestering both Royal Preston and St Marys my referral is STILL not with them. So apparantly the 18 week treatment agreement thing started for me on the 5th as thats the date on the referral letter from my FS - does that sound right to you girls?

FS secretary wont fax a copy across because "a hard copy and email was sent, theres only so many ways you can send the same thing on" grrrr so annoying. Whats happened is that my letter was sent to a tertiary referral centre, ive no idea which one or any details. The FS secretary didnt give me anything.

So guess knowing my referral has technically already started is good - if i have my calculations right it looks like it'll happen March at the latest!

I am worried about my natural cycles cause ive still not ov'd. Before all the clomid i was having 60 day+ cycles and the last thing i want St Marys to do is say "wait til your next cd1" if possible i will gladly have my period enduced! Do you think that would be possible?


----------



## hippiehappy

Dito1 said:


> Hi everyone I'm new on here I'm calling st Mary's this morning to request my treatment to start can anyone help me by letting me know what to expect next ?

Hey Dito hurrah for requesting the cycle and fingers crossed they give you the go ahead. You will be given an appointment for bloods and a scan between CD2 and CD5, and if on long protocol also an appointment with the nurse on CD21 where you get the lovely purple goody bag with all the drugs! Depending on your OH situation I think they might also tell him to do a SA, sorry not too sure about that as we had TESE :spermy: so no SA was required.
Not sure if you're on long or short protocol & don't know much about the short one but feel free to ask any questions about the long one & I'll do my best to answer :hugs:



wanabeamama said:


> Wow this 2ww is draggggggiiiinnnnggggg :coffee maybe because it's closer to 3 bloody weeks ughhhhh

Oh no you poor thing! The last week is always the worst, my advice is to try & keep busy, rent a good series on dvd (like Mad Men etc) or comedy! I watched every episode going on tv of The Big Bang Theory, having a giggle is important :winkwink:
Bernard's suggestions for pampering sound great too! 



wanabeamama said:


> hippiehappy said:
> 
> 
> Welcome cat! Glad to hear you're close to starting, good luck with ringing in next week x
> 
> Yet hippie your a pea :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes I am a pea! A VERY green and pukey one! :rofl: I knew this was bound to happen and I'm not complaining, but I fully expect this to go on for 9 months. With my luck I will puke and have :af: throughout :dohh:



bernardblack said:


> Hey girls!
> Wana - you need a distraction. Go and get an indian head massage or a nice foot rub for a couple of hours.
> 
> Well AFM ive been pestering both Royal Preston and St Marys my referral is STILL not with them. So apparantly the 18 week treatment agreement thing started for me on the 5th as thats the date on the referral letter from my FS - does that sound right to you girls?
> 
> FS secretary wont fax a copy across because "a hard copy and email was sent, theres only so many ways you can send the same thing on" grrrr so annoying. Whats happened is that my letter was sent to a tertiary referral centre, ive no idea which one or any details. The FS secretary didnt give me anything.
> 
> So guess knowing my referral has technically already started is good - if i have my calculations right it looks like it'll happen March at the latest!

Hey bernard sorry to hear that your referral is turning into such a palaver! Is it worth checking with the person who is supposed to have made it originally who it was made to, when and how? I think that sounds perfectly reasonable. Maybe try and speak to St Mary's and explain the situation about the tertiary referral centre they might know which one it is? Unfortunately the waiting is always the worst bit, hope you get somewhere soon :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I guess I have a lot to do over the next week I have a lot of work to do and back at work 6 days a week and then sunday I have a christening and I have 50 cd's to print covers for and light scribe the discs and create a accessories hamper get my outfit together for the huge party for my friend who died we are raising money for his daughter hence the cd's I created them with 10 songs all selected by friends with songs that remind us of him and will sell them to raise money there will be 250 people there so there is still lots to be done yet and I might find a day in there to pamper myself ready to get glam for the event.lol


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I hate the TWW in normal cycles, especially as they have always ended in BFN for me......but I can't imagine how frustrating it is when you know that there are def two little fertillised eggs trying to get started in there and you have to wait to find out how they have done!!!!!
Keep yourself rested n maybe get yourself a book box set to kill the time. I recently read the Hunger Games trilogy and it was fab :)


----------



## lucylou7

Welcome cat & dito - hope both your IVF journeys result in BFP's 

Hippie - how you feeling? How's the pea  

Bernard - keep pestering him some times it's the only way to get them to listen x

Laura - not long now huni... How you feeling babes? 

Afm - lots of bedding... I've also been intouch with pct regarding what's gone on with my meds etc and every thing is being reviewed and they have said if we wanted to they could send us to care in Manchester for a consultation to review every thing or I could go there for our next cycle... A lot to think about hey?? 

What do you girls think?? Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm ok getting very scared now :/ I'm 8dp 2dt 


Oh wow so it's all happening really are they going to honour an extra cycle because of what happened? Hopefully you won need it though ;) 

You do have some thinking to do maybe you could go and talk to them and see what you think see if you feel confident with them.


----------



## hippiehappy

Lucy, I've heard great things about Care, we were considering them for our subsequent private cycle(s) had the last one failed.
Would that be in addition to your other 2 or one of them? 
The pea is alright thanks, only 12 days till the viability scan to find out if it is a good pea or a bad pea... Or two! Not too worried though xx


----------



## bernardblack

Hey lucy

As FS secretary said day 1 of the 18 week referral thing was the 5th im a little more relaxed about it now. I plan to call in a bit though :)

As for Care @ Man i have no experience with them BUT i did go for a second opinion at Care Bolton who were fantastic. If i could I would do my IVF through them cause they really do know what theyre doing. Infact if my Nhs tries at IVF fail, Care will be my next option. I feel i can trust them :)

X


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks guys 

Laura - I have to put in an application so it's not agreed yet but they think I have a good case so we will see... I hope you get your BFP huni I think I may scream  xxx

Hippie - thanks hun, think I may do a bit of research as they said even if we only have one remaining we can still change if I want... Oh I hope you have two good peas huni  xx

Bernard - Glad your feeling better about things  I'm going to do some research on care xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you Lou :hugs: oh I hope they do but I'm sure you won't need an extra cycle :hugs:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Got my letter calling me for blood tests etc :) just in time too cos af is due sun/mon! Just got to wait now n hope that I get am easy start to af, sometimes I can have spotting for days n then just one day of flow! 

Not long to go now wana, got my fx'd for you x


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: woohooooo that's great


----------



## hippiehappy

That's great news Wanna! Good luck hope all is clear and that you get the go ahead straight away x


----------



## lucylou7

Not long now Laura... How you feeling huni? Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm feeling very scared the closer it gets :( AF. Is due tomorrow so I just want to get through the next few days without any bleeding then I might have a teeny weeny bit more confidence about testing.

How are you Lou?


----------



## Pippop cj

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this site, its so great to see everyone supporting each other! I was transferred to St Mary's in May after trying for three years and i ve had my scans and bloods in August, I have just received my appointment for a consultation on the 13th November! 

I don't know what to expect though no one will tell me anything, will this appointment just be to tell me my test results? Will I need anymore tests and does anyone know if I will have to wait until after Christmas now as I'm away in January and worried ii miss my dates aghhhh!

So grateful for any advise!

Good luck girls xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Hi Pippop and welcome! Your appointment will most likely be with a consultant, is it with Dr Moyihiddeen (sp) or Dr Arora or another Dr?
This is likely to be the appointment where Doc looks at your scan and test tesults and talks you through what protocol you will be on (long or short) and whether anything needs to be done before starting you on the cycle. Depending on your results they might recommend further treatment or surgery (like what happened with me as I had a hydrosalpinx). Alternatively if fingers crossed all your tests are ok you will be told to ring in to request a cycle on CD1 you'll then be called back by a nurse within a day or 2 to confirm whether you're ok to start that month and if so you're given an appointment for bloods and a scan before CD5.
You're then given an appointment to see a nurse on CD21 when you're given all the drugs and you sign all the papers. I know it's a bit frustrating that you're only given information in drips and drops but I hope this helps.

Laura, fingers crossed for you hun hope the nasty :witch: stays away but remember what happened to me and even if you get some degree of bleeding you could still be ok, apparently it happens to 1 in 4 pregnant women! Also btw if :af: is due tomorrow you might be ok to test eeek!
Let us know how it goes, keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Pippop cj

Hi Hippiehappy,

Thanks so much for the reply! 

I'm seeing Gracias Bhima, advanced nurse practioner. I didn't think it was a consultation but I've phoned and they said it is I hope that's right.

Thanks so so much!

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

hippiehappy said:


> Hi Pippop and welcome! Your appointment will most likely be with a consultant, is it with Dr Moyihiddeen (sp) or Dr Arora or another Dr?
> This is likely to be the appointment where Doc looks at your scan and test tesults and talks you through what protocol you will be on (long or short) and whether anything needs to be done before starting you on the cycle. Depending on your results they might recommend further treatment or surgery (like what happened with me as I had a hydrosalpinx). Alternatively if fingers crossed all your tests are ok you will be told to ring in to request a cycle on CD1 you'll then be called back by a nurse within a day or 2 to confirm whether you're ok to start that month and if so you're given an appointment for bloods and a scan before CD5.
> You're then given an appointment to see a nurse on CD21 when you're given all the drugs and you sign all the papers. I know it's a bit frustrating that you're only given information in drips and drops but I hope this helps.
> 
> Laura, fingers crossed for you hun hope the nasty :witch: stays away but remember what happened to me and even if you get some degree of bleeding you could still be ok, apparently it happens to 1 in 4 pregnant women! Also btw if :af: is due tomorrow you might be ok to test eeek!
> Let us know how it goes, keeping everything crossed for you xx

Thanks but I'm way too scared to test I'm going to wait until Otd Saturday I'm avoiding the sadness :(


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Keep positive Wana :) each day you get closer to sat without af is a day closer to your bfp :)

Hello pippop, good luck at your first appointment.

I'm just waiting for af so that I can call for blood n scan, typical that af is taking her time when I need her to show, just a bit of spotting so far! Frustrating


----------



## lucylou7

Hi Laura - I'm good thank you just weighing up pros and cons of moving over to care at the moment, and wishing the time away to start cycle 2!! Oh I can imagine how your feeling huni, I hope witch stays away for you roll on Saturday for your BFP  

Welcome pippop, I think hippie answered your question Hun but ask away if you want to know any thing else, you will find support on here  x

Wanna - hope witch comes soon so you can get started  

How's every one else?


----------



## bernardblack

Hey lucylou - im good thanks. Still chasing St Marys and still dont have my referral. Im wondering if maybe this tertiary centre ( where the referral is) is currently deciding if im eligible for nhs ivf. Think if they are and think if it takes another 4 weeks im going to go private instead. 

The NHS procedure for referrals is simply shocking!

Ive even sent a letter of complaint too! It wouldnt be so bad if someone had told me "youll be waiting a month or 2 for the letter, then this happens and then this, etc". Ive had to learn most of the stuff from you girls which says a lot about NHS. Its not doing TTC or my stress levels any good :(

Not long before your test day lucy. I really hope you are extremely lucky and blessed this time round. Definately let us know your results :) x


----------



## Pippop cj

Thanks everyone!

I was also thinking about moving over to care I've heard they will do a double transfer as St Mary's won't. Im really adament this is what i want as i dont think i could go through it all again, I don't know how true this is though, I would hate to upset St Mary's, to be fair they have been good with me the nurses are lovely, just such long waits, which can be so emotionally draining! 

Xxxx


----------



## hippiehappy

Pippop cj said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I was also thinking about moving over to care I've heard they will do a double transfer as St Mary's won't. Im really adament this is what i want as i dont think i could go through it all again, I don't know how true this is though, I would hate to upset St Mary's, to be fair they have been good with me the nurses are lovely, just such long waits, which can be so emotionally draining!*
> 
> Xxxx

Hi Pippop St Mary's definitely do double transfers, I've had that both times. The 1st time round I only had 2 half decent embryos but this time we had 3 and they still put 2 back in, the embryologist said he wanted us to have the best chance as it was our last funded cycle. TBH with the amount of food I'm eating and the size I am already we're joking it has to be twins but St Mary's didn't seem to worried about statistics on multiples, I certainly never got the feeling that they put that above my wishes.
Just as a side thing, if you get several top grade embryos at 5 days they will freeze anything that doesn't get transferred straight away and the subsequrnt frozen transfer/s still count as the same cycle. You might already know that but thought I'd mention it anyway. Still, I like the fact that St Mary's invest a lot into fresh transfers and like you say, the care is excellent. Another great thing IMO is the fact that they might possibly be more person centered than a private clinic, where they might worry more about statistics.*
My DH had his TESE at Spire in Liverpool (privately) and to be honest the care wasn't as good as St Mary's.*



bernardblack said:


> Hey lucylou - im good thanks. Still chasing St Marys and still dont have my referral. Im wondering if maybe this tertiary centre ( where the referral is) is currently deciding if im eligible for nhs ivf. Think if they are and think if it takes another 4 weeks im going to go private instead.*
> 
> The NHS procedure for referrals is simply shocking!

Bernard, sounds strange that this tertiary referral place would decide on NHS funding, I thought it was pretty clear cut depending on what PCT you come under?
I'd definitely wait it out honey, I know the waiting is a killer but the truth is your first cycle can be a bit of a learning kerb, nobody knows for definite how you will respond to treatment till you try it and personally I think it would feel like a little bit of a waste of money to have to pay for a 'test run' IYGWIM.
Also bear in mind that if your private cycle is successful you probably won't get any further NHS funded cycles, whereas if the NHS cycle is successful you can always go private for any subsequent ones if you want more children.
Of course if you can afford it go for it but we were looking into private cycles as the only option should this one have failed and the prospect of having to spend the best part of £6k, possibly more, almost kept me awake at night.*
Just a thought anyway xx


----------



## bernardblack

Wanabeamama - nooooo just seen your updated signature. You sure its definately that result honey? That makes me sad :(


----------



## WannaBtheMum

:( :hugs:
Xx


----------



## lucylou7

Bernard - it really is frustrating, I too did not find out what was happening and felt we were chasing and learnt more of here... I do hope you here some thing very soon but I do agree with hippies advise to you too xx

Pippop - I know they do due x2 transfers but I've asked at St marys about this and it's not (our choice) as hippie said it depends on quality and quantity etc I'm not sure if this differs at care? 

Laura (((hugs))) as I said in my email you know where we are and I understand how hard it must be for you xxx


----------



## bernardblack

Thanks lucy and thanks too hippie. You are right, think at the end of the day this is one giant lesson in patience and persistance! Hubby has told me to wait it out a few more days before trying again which i should probably do.

If i had details about the tertiary centre id go pester them but no one has/can give me anything :S

On the plus side my FF chart says im 3DPO and i want to believe that but not sure this cycle. Everything seems weird.

Oh well, glad nothing is plain sailing, it would be dull and boring otherwise right ;)


----------



## bernardblack

Oh and please call me Tan :)


----------



## tinkerbell197

Hi ladies just thought Id fill you all in. Im been for my screening results and signed consent forms so Im ready to start treatment but have to wait till next af in november because october is due in 8 days and the paper work takes 2 weeks. I might knocked back then because I will be due to take eggs over christmas so they might advice to requested in jan :(. My results 11.4 and 13 follicles she said this is about right for my age. Anyone know if its good or bad? so its back to waiting for me. good luck to you all with treatment.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi ladies, another rainy evening here in manchester then! I'm at the hospital tomorrow morning for my blood and scan, will be glad to get them over n know that we are then on the list for a consultants appointment. 
Laura - been thinking of you the last couple of days xx


----------



## lucylou7

Hey tinkerbell how old are you are these you're results from last time or now? 

Wanna - goodluck keep us posted how you go x

Afm - AF is due next Wednesday/Thursday hope she stays away though ha x

Bernard - hope you get a natural BFP


----------



## tinkerbell197

Hi lucylou. 
Im 34 the results are from my first scan and bloods. 
Just in limbo at the mo for when i can start treatment.


----------



## bernardblack

Tinkerbell - hope your treatment starts asap. How are you feeling about it?

Lucy - thanks honey i just hope my body decides to tell me officially if/when ovulation happens for real (think ive got a dodgy batch of sticks). Hopefully if my temps go up tomorrow ill be back on track with it :)

How are you doing? The thread has gone really quiet these days. Sending lots of hugs, hope and positive thoughts to everyone xxx


----------



## lucylou7

Hey tinkerbell, I do think some times they can focus on age to much on another thread I'm on there has been a lot of success in ladies that are 35/40 years old and they had good egg numbers and quality... Sounds good numbers to me xx

Bernard - I know what you mean some times can make you wonder what's going on... I think I'm going to be starting in December but officially it will be January 2013.. Hope it's worth the wait x 

Hippie - how you feeling hun? X


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello, I'm alright thanks! Starting to feel slightly nervous about my viability scan on Wednesday morning! I'm now convinced I'm not having twins, but as long as there is ANY heartbeat I'm happy. I've booked the morning off work as leave, mainly because I really don't want work to know yet. I've got a supervision booked with my manager on Friday morning though, he's the only one who knows I was having treatment as I needed time off during both cycles so he might ask & I don't want to lie. 
Also have my 1st appointment booked with the midwife Thursday lunchtime, I'll be on a visit all morning so it will be easy to slip off for an hour or so :winkwink:
Other than that, 8 weeks tomorrow! :happydance: ! The symptoms are still up and down, not much worse than they were at 4-5 weeks tbh, at least I can function... Though I can't stop eating and sometimes after lunch I feel so tired I think I'm gonna pass out. The bloating can get a bit bad too, but as I already suffered with IBS I can get away with it :winkwink: (ok too much info methinks). 
I've also had to tell my sister because she completely ground me down on a guilt trip and I think we'll tell our parents after the scan on Wednesday though they will have to swear to secrecy. I really don't want friends to know yet and I've been a bit in hiding for a few weeks which I feel a bit bad about but don't want everyone knowing before things are a little more settled.
Hope you all get to start soon and that :af: stays away for everybody who's not just been sitting around! 
:hug:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Pippop cj said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this site, its so great to see everyone supporting each other! I was transferred to St Mary's in May after trying for three years and i ve had my scans and bloods in August, I have just received my appointment for a consultation on the 13th November!
> 
> I don't know what to expect though no one will tell me anything, will this appointment just be to tell me my test results? Will I need anymore tests and does anyone know if I will have to wait until after Christmas now as I'm away in January and worried ii miss my dates aghhhh!
> 
> So grateful for any advise!
> 
> Good luck girls xx

Hi, 
I've not been posting in this thread much cos 
I'm in limbo waiting for my consultation letter...can I just ask when in August you had your tests? 
We had ours on 31st so wondering when my letter will come! 
Thanks 
Xx


----------



## bernardblack

Good luck for tomorrow hippiehappy xxx


----------



## tinkerbell197

Hi Bernard. At the mo I think Im going through every emotion. one minute excited and hopeful next Im drepressed because Im thinking the worst. Note to self. stop reading so much on the internet lol 

lucylou thanks for that I am worrying about my age but I cant change it so need to stop stressing about that as well. God Im such a stress head!


----------



## tinkerbell197

Hi mrsmonkey I got my letter 6 weeks after the tests and the appointment was 6 weeks after that is all in all I waiting 12 weeks. Give the hospital a ring if you want to ask them anything they will try there best to answer any questions you may have. fingers crossed they letter comes soon, being on postman watch is just awful, I remember it well.


----------



## hippiehappy

Thanks Tan! :hugs:
Tinkerbell, your age is really not a problem. I know 2 women who had successful IVF cycles well into their 40's, one had twins! I am 33 next month and for the last 3 years I've been told by every consultant I've seen that 'I'm still young' so 34 is a good age don't worry x


----------



## bernardblack

YAY St Marys finally received my referral. A pack was sent back on 19th so am just waiting on that now :)


----------



## lucylou7

Hippie I completely understand where your coming from I too wouldn't say any thing to work until I was sure... I know every thing will be fine Hun make sure you keep us posted though 

Bernard - yey! Glad St marys have your stuff not long now Hun xx

Tinkerbell - as hippie says they do make a big thing about age and I don't think they should and like you say we can't change it hey? X

Afm - bit down today after a few friends announced they are pregnant.. I can't help thinking why isn't it us? When will be our turn? Will our next round of IVF work? I know I am worrying I'm probably just having a bad day.. Sorry to moan x


----------



## bernardblack

Hey lucy. Honestly its fine if you want to vent out your feelings. Just because they might not be to everyones taste doesnt mean you have to bottle it so dont be sorry :hug: 

i had this last week, 2 pregnancy announcements in like a 3 day period - one of these was a 17 year olds announcement (hubbys family) and yeah i cried at both....mainly because of my losses but also because i felt and still do feel really negative for both people! I know it doesnt make me a bad person cause i dont wish any harm to those unborn babies at all...it just makes me human. Im not one to just let things go and yeah i tend to harber negative thoughts but its only in our nature....dont let anyone try and take away what you feel 

When is your next ivf round? How long after receiving your pack from st marys did you start treatment? Im getting quite excited now!


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks Bernard it's nice to know that you girls understand too  

Have you seen the doc yet at St marys? I think it took 8 weeks for us to see the doc then we could request next period.. We can hopefully start in december when third period arrives so realistically it will be January... So we're going to have to think of another excuse for me not drinking over Xmas and new year I'm not bothered about drinking just about the questions... Joys of IVF/ttc hey.. X


----------



## bernardblack

Ive not seen doc yet guess that will be my next thing. Unfortunately clomid has well and truly left my system now so this current cycle is going to be at least 55 days or something daft....just hope the long lengths dont interfere with treatment :S

Ah drinking, you could try the old "im the designated driver" or "im on medication" speeches. Just have a back story ready xx


----------



## bernardblack

Ive not seen doc yet guess that will be my next thing. Unfortunately clomid has well and truly left my system now so this current cycle is going to be at least 55 days or something daft....just hope the long lengths dont interfere with treatment :S

Ah drinking, you could try the old "im the designated driver" or "im on medication" speeches. Just have a back story ready xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Good luck today hippiehappy, fx'd everything looks great :)

Good to hear that St Mary's have finally been in touch bernard, I just had my bloods/scan on friday and they told me it would be 12 weeks to see the consultant so I'm guessing sometime in jan or early feb.

Lucy, its completely natural to feel upset when you hear about other people getting pregnant, I always have to hold back tears but then I try to remind myself that being on this journey has shown me just how amazing and unpredictable conception can be and I tend to feel less upset and more excitement for them. I am generally quite a positive thinker tho and there have def been days when it hasn't worked n I've just sat on the couch crying!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

tinkerbell197 said:


> Hi mrsmonkey I got my letter 6 weeks after the tests and the appointment was 6 weeks after that is all in all I waiting 12 weeks. Give the hospital a ring if you want to ask them anything they will try there best to answer any questions you may have. fingers crossed they letter comes soon, being on postman watch is just awful, I remember it well.

Thanks tinkerbell, do you have a number I can ring? Just need to see what's going on as it's been 8 weeks & still no letter :0( 
X


----------



## lucylou7

Bernard - yeah I will make sure I have a back up plan too... Some of our friends last time we're so persistent saying we'll go out in a few weeks so I'll have to come up with a good reason! Ha 

Wannabe - we might all be starting at same time think it's looking like January for me too 

Mrs monkey - hopefully it won't be to long now x


----------



## tinkerbell197

mrsmonkey10 said:


> tinkerbell197 said:
> 
> 
> Hi mrsmonkey I got my letter 6 weeks after the tests and the appointment was 6 weeks after that is all in all I waiting 12 weeks. Give the hospital a ring if you want to ask them anything they will try there best to answer any questions you may have. fingers crossed they letter comes soon, being on postman watch is just awful, I remember it well.
> 
> Thanks tinkerbell, do you have a number I can ring? Just need to see what's going on as it's been 8 weeks & still no letter :0(
> XClick to expand...

hi the number I ring is 0161-276-6494 might be worth chasing it up.


----------



## tinkerbell197

Hi ladies looks like I will defo be Jan aswell now. Af is late this month so that means I cant request at the end of november because eggs will be taken christmas week. This month was too soon paper work wouldnt be sorted in time. aaarrrrgggghhh Im never late! least I wont be on my own we can all moan together lol


----------



## Laus86

Tink r u on short protocol or long? I'm on hol n my period came yest so I'm gna miss out again this month, if it didn't come till tomoz I would ov been ok as we come home on sat! Typical! Was jst wondering I they told you what the cut off date would be at end of nov for short protocol? I'm hoping that I can get started b4 crimbo as by dec it will of been a year since we were reffered!x


----------



## tinkerbell197

Laus86 said:


> Tink r u on short protocol or long? I'm on hol n my period came yest so I'm gna miss out again this month, if it didn't come till tomoz I would ov been ok as we come home on sat! Typical! Was jst wondering I they told you what the cut off date would be at end of nov for short protocol? I'm hoping that I can get started b4 crimbo as by dec it will of been a year since we were reffered!x

Hiya I will be on the long. You should be ok. I don't know the cut off date the nurse said give it a try on the end of November but they will more than likely say no because of Christmas I usually love Christmas but not this year lol.


----------



## Laus86

Thanks for the info hun! I've got everything x that I can get in b4 crimbo and that u do too! I really thought I would of had my treatment way b4 this hol but I've missed out on 2 cycles cos of it! If it wasn't for my sisters wedding I would ov cancelled it! I usually love crimbo too but at the mo I am jst willing the months away! I'm usually a sucker for holidays aswell but all I have wanted to do since yest is to be at home! Surely if ur on long protocol and started end nov then ur ec wouldn't be till a week or so into jan would it? I thought it was like 7 weeks long?x


----------



## lucylou7

Laus - I think it's because of scans and bloods too.. It looks like we will be requesting around 15th December the we don't start till day 21 so it will be January for us... Sorry you've missed out again, it won't be to long now Hun hope your having a nice holiday 

Tinkerbell - your right we'll all have each other x


----------



## tinkerbell197

Laus86 said:


> Thanks for the info hun! I've got everything x that I can get in b4 crimbo and that u do too! I really thought I would of had my treatment way b4 this hol but I've missed out on 2 cycles cos of it! If it wasn't for my sisters wedding I would ov cancelled it! I usually love crimbo too but at the mo I am jst willing the months away! I'm usually a sucker for holidays aswell but all I have wanted to do since yest is to be at home! Surely if ur on long protocol and started end nov then ur ec wouldn't be till a week or so into jan would it? I thought it was like 7 weeks long?x

Yeah that's what I thought. But she said I'd be having my eggs took around Christmas week. The more I think about I think she meant they'd say no because I will have to have scans and bloods done (is it every other day?) once I start the simming drugs?! Forgot what all the drugs are called. Well I've forgotten most of the things she said to me. Knew I should of written everything down. Just so much to take in. I will requested in November just see what they say x


----------



## hippiehappy

Hey up all sorry for going awol, just a quick one from me to say I had the viability scan on Wednesday and it's all good! One raspberry :winkwink: as expected, all looking good so we're very happy!
Tinkerbell, definitely do ring in at the end of November. If they turn you down due to the labs being closed that still counts as one refusal and they an only refuse twice- but as I said before, they always try never to refuse so you should be ok the next time.
The exact same thing happened to me last year, I rang in at the end of Nov & was refused due to the labs/ Xmas so we started Jan 3rd.
Good luck everybody! :hugs:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Congratulations hippiehappy :) so glad the scan went well xx


----------



## tinkerbell197

Thnaks hippyhappy I thought of that myself the other day. things we have to do hey lol good luck glad the scan went well x


----------



## lucylou7

Yey hippie really happy that every thing is ok 

Hope every one has a good weekend x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

tinkerbell197 said:


> mrsmonkey10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbell197 said:
> 
> 
> Hi mrsmonkey I got my letter 6 weeks after the tests and the appointment was 6 weeks after that is all in all I waiting 12 weeks. Give the hospital a ring if you want to ask them anything they will try there best to answer any questions you may have. fingers crossed they letter comes soon, being on postman watch is just awful, I remember it well.
> 
> Thanks tinkerbell, do you have a number I can ring? Just need to see what's going on as it's been 8 weeks & still no letter :0(
> XClick to expand...
> 
> hi the number I ring is 0161-276-6494 might be worth chasing it up.Click to expand...

Hi Tinkerbell, thanks for giving me the number I rang yesterday & she said she was working through the last pile of cases for August. She even went off & found my file which put my mind at rest. She said the appointment will be in December so I assume we will be starting in jan! 
Which I really don't mind cos we can have a nice relaxed Christmas first. 
Thanks for your help I feel so much better now. xx

I hope all you ladies are ok I do still read what's going on in here I just don't post very often cos there's nothing going on with me lol. 
Good luck to everyone 
Xx


----------



## tinkerbell197

mrsmonkey10 said:


> tinkerbell197 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsmonkey10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbell197 said:
> 
> 
> Hi mrsmonkey I got my letter 6 weeks after the tests and the appointment was 6 weeks after that is all in all I waiting 12 weeks. Give the hospital a ring if you want to ask them anything they will try there best to answer any questions you may have. fingers crossed they letter comes soon, being on postman watch is just awful, I remember it well.
> 
> Thanks tinkerbell, do you have a number I can ring? Just need to see what's going on as it's been 8 weeks & still no letter :0(
> XClick to expand...
> 
> hi the number I ring is 0161-276-6494 might be worth chasing it up.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Tinkerbell, thanks for giving me the number I rang yesterday & she said she was working through the last pile of cases for August. She even went off & found my file which put my mind at rest. She said the appointment will be in December so I assume we will be starting in jan!
> Which I really don't mind cos we can have a nice relaxed Christmas first.
> Thanks for your help I feel so much better now. xx
> 
> I hope all you ladies are ok I do still read what's going on in here I just don't post very often cos there's nothing going on with me lol.
> Good luck to everyone
> Xx[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi it's no problem at all. I know how hard is it is to get answers with everyone being at different stages. I'm just that little bit ahead of you so ask away. We will more than likely starting around the same time :). Christmas as got in the way with me as well. My af will be due end of November an then again end of December so I might get refused both months and start end of jan :(. I know what you mean about just hanging around and spending way to much time reading the net winding myself up lol good luck with your appointment December will be here before you know it.Click to expand...


----------



## xxx cat xxx

Hi wannabeamama - sorry for the delay in replying, we've had all the test results and consultation now. They've offered 3 rounds of ICSI due to fertility problems from both of us.. got turned down last month for treatment so hopefully in 3 weeks at the start of my next cycle we will be accepted on. Were from Rochdale so have been offered treatment at St Marys Manchester and have no idea what to expect at all. At the moment it just feels like life is on hold and we're waiting and waiting for my period to start which in the past has been something i dreaded beyond belief! Have you had treatment at St Marys? Is there anything i should be doing to prepare my body for the treatment? Im on folc acid and eating a good diet but not sure if there is anything else i should be doing to help promote successful treatment. xx


----------



## xxx cat xxx

Hi pippop Cj, I had my consultation on the 8th September this year and it was to tell us what kind of treatment you will be offered and how many cycles. We come under the Heywood and Rochdale PCT so we have been offered 3 cycles of ICSI - This is due to my fertility problems and partners low sperm mobility (apparently they have the same success rates with this as traditional IVF), also we had to sign alot of paperwork and got our test results as well. The good news is that once you have had this consultation they will start your first treatment within 3 months. You can ring up to request the start of your treatment as soon as you have had this consultation and they are allowed to turn you down twice but have to accept you the 3rd time! We were all prepared to be put on a long waiting list and were shocked and amazed that now its all going to be happening so quickly. Weve been turned down once and are ready to be requesting treatment again in about 3 weeks. Also been told that December is a very quiet month so there is a good chance of being accepted then. So, possibily we may be going through the first cycle at the same time as you :) good luck with everything! x


----------



## hippiehappy

tinkerbell197 said:


> Christmas as got in the way with me as well. My af will be due end of November an then again end of December so I might get refused both months and start end of jan :(. I know what you mean about just hanging around and spending way to much time reading the net winding myself up lol good luck with your appointment December will be here before you know it.

Hey tinkerbell no reason why they should refuse you if you ring in at the end of December! The clinic is ALWAYS open and as ling as you're within the first couple of days of AF you're ok to ring in, so...
Fx'ed! Would be great if you and mrsmonkey could start at the same time too! xx


----------



## tinkerbell197

hippiehappy said:


> tinkerbell197 said:
> 
> 
> Christmas as got in the way with me as well. My af will be due end of November an then again end of December so I might get refused both months and start end of jan :(. I know what you mean about just hanging around and spending way to much time reading the net winding myself up lol good luck with your appointment December will be here before you know it.
> 
> Hey tinkerbell no reason why they should refuse you if you ring in at the end of December! The clinic is ALWAYS open and as ling as you're within the first couple of days of AF you're ok to ring in, so...
> Fx'ed! Would be great if you and mrsmonkey could start at the same time too! xxClick to expand...

hi hippyhappy they said they might refuse because Im due af on the 22/11 so if they do let me start I will be on the simming drugs (or whatever they are called?) and have to go to the hospital often around christmas week. so if they do say no that month I will try again dec which will be on the 20/12 so I will to go in on 2nd day for scan and bloods and will need drug training which will no doubt fall christmas week. tmi sorry i know but stupid af is falling on the wrong dates :( but if i request both months and they say no i know I will be defo starting on my next af the 17th jan :happydance:. because they have to accept you within 3 month. dont know if any of that makes sense to you lol x


----------



## bernardblack

Hey tinkerbell - boy it sure does sound nice and confusing. Hope the next couple of months whizz by for you.

I do have a question for you girls. Now my pink form has been sent back what happens next? And how long do i wait to hear back from st marys? Tan x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi Tan, I heard from them 3 weeks after sending back my pink form x


----------



## bernardblack

Hey wanna!

Thanks for that :) what did they come back and say? Youve got to have bloods and scans done?


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Yeah, I had to phone on cd1, which luckily was in the same week as I got the letter n i was in the hospital two days later with dh having scan, bloods n gave a urine sample. Dh needed to book an appointment for the next week for his sperm sample. We were told that we'd hear from them in about 6 weeks n our appointment would be in 12 weeks at the earliest, so mid jan for us! Lots more waiting patiently!
Hope you hear from them soon x


----------



## tinkerbell197

bernardblack said:


> Hey wanna!
> 
> Thanks for that :) what did they come back and say? Youve got to have bloods and scans done?

Tel me about lol So Im now in limbo for the next 3 month. I will get there in the end.


----------



## Jojo27

Hope everyone is ok x x


----------



## bernardblack

Hey Jojo - I'm good thanks, nearly at the end of my TWW (on a natural cycle). It's been a long one, think I'm on day 51!!!!! 

How are you doing? Tan x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls, 
I finally got my letter! Consultation is 12th December so hopefully we can start treatment next cycle which is mid January. 
Seems like we are all waiting around at the moment! 
Think I might dig out the ovulation tests for November, you never know a miracle might happen lol
AF is due this weekend boohoo
Hope your all ok 
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

I am good thanks Tan x x
Finally Emma that's brill news!!! Lets hope 2013 is a good year for us all x


----------



## bernardblack

Good luck mrsmonkey it will be here before you know it!

Ok so i took a FRER this morning and it came back negative. Im out for this cycle now roll on Tuesday and the impending period.

I have 100mg of clomid left and im contemplating whether or not to use it next week. Not used it since july. Hmmmmm.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Its not over until af shows up :) I'd take the clomid, this could be the month when everything comes together n if not then you are 1 month closer to treatment x

I've ovulated but we missed it this month cos I've been away. Hopefully we might hear about our consultation date before my next ovulation, it helps to have targets to make the month pass!!


----------



## bernardblack

Nooooo you missed your fertile :( i agree it good to have markers and targets for each cycle!

Do you know if taking Clomid would effect the ivf treatment? I have no idea when mine starts. The only thing thats happened is ive sent the pink form back :S

Update: i received a letter today saying they want to start the bloods and SA yay!- guess this means its probably not good to start the clomid then


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Yayyyyy, you are about two weeks behind me so we could be having treatment at the same time :)

No clomid this month......but lots of positive 'moving forward' vibes might also help with a natural bfp :) 

I knew we'd miss ov this month so not too upset. I love this time of year because there is loads to take my mind off ttc. Off to a family bonfire party now :) x


----------



## bernardblack

Brill stuff we could potentially be treatment buddies :) so you had your scans a few weeks ago when will you hear back on the results? Ive been reading forums and some girls say up to 12 weeks.....god, that could possibly mean no ivf until summer right?

Hope you have a great night tonight. Boy, 52 weeks to the day since i got my first positive on a pregnancy stick. It still feels like last week. (sat 5th Nov) <--best day ever.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I'm hoping to have a consultation appointment in Jan n expect treatment feb/march depending on how busy they are. I think that the letter comes around 6 weeks after tests for most people. It sounds like a lifetime away! Just can't wait for the day its our turn.


----------



## lucylou7

Hi Girls

How you all doing? 

Wannabe & Bernard - things seem to be moving for you both so thats good 

Cat - Glad you have 3 chances 

Hippie - How are you feeling hun?

AFM - We went to see my GP and she has agreed to write us a letter to PCT to get our cycle back, and she does not think we will have a problem so thats good! Well last month i was really late ovulating and this month OPK are showing all over the place ive taken a picture and will try to upload, thought i was ovulating on CD 11 then (which is very early for me) then CD 13 nothing now today lines are back on CD 14??? what the hell is going on, i wish it would all just get back to normal... x


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello all! 
Lucy that's excellent news about your GP helping out, fingers crossed!
Tan & WannaB yay for potential cycle buddies! Fingers crossed that they give you an appointment quickly Tan! I guess November is a little like July, people don't want to make too many plans like IVF around Christmas so you might get a follow up quicker. I hope so! But even 12 weeks would only take you to around February so don't despair honey, tbh I don't think it will be as long as that.
AFM all good on the physical side. The nausea is lifting a bit already which is a good thing at least. It started silly early (before I even found out I was bfp) and I'm 10 weeks now so that's good. Unfortunately though mentally I'm not great, I feel very very stressed out. Was told on Monday that my gran who is 84 got a chest infection & out of the blue started displaying quite significant dementia symptoms, which is worrying. Also yesterday I got a private parking ticket for overstaying in a shopping centre by 19 minutes and they are asking for £75, which is just a joke! :haha: 
Obviously I'll write to them politely telling them what they can do with it (not too politely!) but the trouble is I might have done it again last Saturday so now I'm dead worried I'll get another one! To top it all off my OH's car has needed a new clutch (£340!!), we've had to get plane tickets to go & see my parents for Xmas (£320), he hasn't been paid this month and I don't get paid till the 15th so our overdraft and credit card are already taking a beating. Aargh I'm so stressed out it's unreal and I know it's probably at least 50% down to the hormones but this is the last thing I need right now! ](*,)
Anyway, other than that I'm very much looking forward to the week after next as it's my birthday on the 20th and I have another scan on the 22nd. They will also do the testing for Down's on that day which is of course potentially another source for stress & worry but I'm doing my best to stay positive. 
Hope all is well wih you all and that you can all start before you know it.
:hug:


----------



## bernardblack

Hey hippie

News for me - i have my first appoinment at st marys tomorrow. Im going for bloods and the internal (even though im cd1 today!). Plus the nurse said i can take clomid after theyre done so whoop de do dah :D
So theres good stuff on the horizon after all.

Sorry to hear about the parking ticket but tisk tisk for over staying ;) my mantra is "money is only money there are more important things in life" try not to let it get you down honey. Literally treat every potential stress as unimportant over the next 7 month and let OH deal with it all! Why not see if your parents can help financially?

Glad to hear the pregnancy symptoms are more stable these last 2 months have really whizzed by havent they? You'll soon be in 2nd trimester xx

Also keeping my fingers crossed for your gran. Take care and go have a pamper day when you get a chance you deserve it :)


----------



## skinnyminny2

Hi
I have been reading this and I seem to be at the same stage as some of you. Myself and my husband were told at the start of Oct that we were to be referred for IVF by St. Marys. 1 week later we got a letter that was being sent to doc saying we were being referred for ICSI. We have sent pink forms back 2 weeks ago. How long did everyone wait after they sent the pink forms back? 
X


----------



## bernardblack

Hi skinnyminny :)

That sounds pretty quick. Normally they would want to do scans and bloods before determining the actual treatment but im new to this myself so might be different for everyone.

I sent the pink form back and got the scan/blood letter about a week later. That was saturday and hubby and i went for the bloods/scan/semen analysis today. Ive been told i probably wont hear back until new year at the very earliest.

How long have you been TTC for? X


----------



## skinnyminny2

Hi. Just over two years now. We went to St. Marys from the start as doc said if we didn't mind waiting for appointment to go there rather than Oldham. We had our first appointment in Feb and I was sent for bloods, tubes test and scan but we had to wait until Oct to see consultant. At that appointment he told us results (tubes and scan clear, which we already knew) and said that the best treatment was IVF. He wouldn't entertain clomid as issues both sides. We then got a letter that was also going to docs to say we were being referred for ICSI.

Consultant said we should of had a cycle by 6-8 months from now.

X


----------



## skinnyminny2

What type of scan was it?x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hey Skinny, good luck with your treatment. The bloods and internal scan are just so that they have the most up to date info about hormone levels and everything for the consultant to prepare your treatment package. After you have your appointment with the consultant you request treatment and I think they do the scans again at the start of that month. I heard back 2 weeks after sending them my pink form and had my bloods etc 3 weeks ago, just a waiting game now. 

I hope you hear back soon


----------



## skinnyminny2

Thanks. I hate the waiting for the post man. Fingers crossed the letter comes soon. X


----------



## bernardblack

Hey skinny. Yeah i had an internal scan to check on follicles and lining etc. I have an endonetrioma on both ovaries that ive known about for some time so internals tend to cause me a lot of discomfort :(

Im dreading when the treatment actually starts! For those who had treatment how many times did you go to the hospital? I had to take 4 hours out of work yesterday to drive to manchester and back. Just need an idea :)


----------



## lucylou7

Hi hippie - glad the sickness is passing a little Hun  sorry about all your bad news, I hope your gran is ok x

Bernard - yey for your appointment things are moving now! I had to take a bit of time of especially for bloods and scans I always tried to get in first thing, the worst thing is that you can't really plan as you don't know when your going back in.. But looking back at my diary it wasn't really that much (if that makes sense) I think it does depend on how you respond though..they say at St marys the earlier you can go for bloods is 7.30 I was often there at 7 and got it done  x

Skinny - welcome Hun I would say a couple of weeks until you hear back it's a bit of a blur for me now...

Afm - I can request treatment next period I'm very nervous as I'm praying I don't get the same response as last time and praying that it actually was the medication and now I'm off it all will be ok... I also find out in the next two weeks if I get my cycle back two.. X


----------



## WannaBtheMum

That's exciting lucy :).try not to think about last time (easier said than done) and approach this time full of positivity and belief that it will work x


----------



## Pippop cj

Hi Mrsmonkey10,

So so sorry I've been away my appointment was in the middle of August took about 10 weeks. Glad you have sorted it now and have an appointment in December xx


----------



## Pippop cj

Hi xxx cat xxx

Thanks so much I ve been offered 2 rounds of IVF with ICSI and I'm too hoping to start in December, I'm away in January so will then have to wait until February if not but that's ok, was so surprised how quickly it all happens after the consultation. I have to admit I am a little worried about ICSI I've been doing so much research but there is not as much information on it, I don't think they tell you too much either but I really want a baby and it's our only chance. Anyway good luck I hope you get in in December  xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi ladies sorry I havn't been around for a while looks like we will all be around the same time dec/jan :happydance: welcome all the new ladies :hugs: 

I can also request treatment on my next cycle AF is due around the 8th December


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hey Wana, hope you are well, dec 8th will come around so fast, look after yourself xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

Yey there will be lots of us hopefully starting dec/jan roll on the BFP's xxx

Hope every one is well


----------



## Pippop cj

December is so near, I'm hoping for then too  fingers crossed x

I hope I don't look stupid but are they open Christmas Day, boxing day etc? 

I'm going on holiday the 14th January and really don't want to wait until Feb! Feel like cancelling my holiday and would if it hadnt been booked for so long! Also do you think going on holiday will effect the treatment if I go ahead in December?

Sorry for all the questions.

Hope your all ok xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gillian11

Hi ladies am so happy I've found this post 
I've been living In limbo spying on the postman 
Looking forward to making some IVF friends..


----------



## Laus86

Pip I missed out on 2 cycles when I went on hol in Oct! I am on short protocol and rang 2 weeks 5 days before I went but they said to wait incase treatment wasn't complete or if there was any complications! Typically I came on 4 days b4 we came home so missed out again! I am just hoping that I will be able to get in before crimbo now! Should hopefully be able to request nxt wknd or soon after! I'm thinking it will depend on when ur ec and et r likely to be as to wether u will be able to start in dec!x


----------



## lucylou7

Hey pippop there are no stupid questions in here at all! No there closed Xmas day and im sure boxing day too, do you know what protocol you are on? I'm on long and due on next week and can request but think it will clash with closing over Xmas :-( as you have to have scans in-between and they have to take all that into account I will still be ringing and asking though no harm hey?? 

Gillian - welcome hun are you at St marys too? Where are you up to with every thing? 

Hey laus - how have you been hun ? Have you enjoyed your time away? Sorry you kept missing out hun.. What protocol are you on? X


----------



## bernardblack

Hey girls hope youre doing well :) i have a quick question for you.

If say,like me, you have very long periods is it possible to have an induced period so treatment cycles arent that long wait wise? Not sure if that makes sense let me try again.

So my situation is that ive not had consultation or any idea on the protocol yet. Say my period starts then i go in for consultation and they tell me to wait til cd1 before doing the treatment could i turn around and beg then to just induce me to bring my period forward? I dont think i could hack a 50 day wait. Just wonder if anyone else has been in the same boat xxx


----------



## skinnyminny2

Hi. My letter arrived today for bloods and scans. Hopefully get them done in the first two weeks of dec. Bernard do you have a consultation date yet.xx


----------



## Laus86

Hey yes had a good time away but jst so eager to get started now! Is it not jst the labs that are closed for thourough cleaning? Surely they will still be able to do scans? 
Pip I think it says wot days they r closed in the booklet that has all the info and phone nums in! I will have a look and c tomoz! 
Bernard At the time when I went for my initial scan and bloods my cycle was around 50 days and I asked about it, they informed me that it woul be taken into consideration and be discussed at my consultation! I'm sure they will do something to help especially if u press the issue!
Welcome gill!
Wow there r so many ppl on here now I'm struggling to keep up haha! 
Seems like there is a fair few of us jst waiting to get started now! Fingers x we will all get in b4 crimbo that would be fab xx


----------



## Gillian11

Hi and thanks for the welcome...
I've no. reading back on a few posts and it looks 
like a few of us are gonna be January
Well that's if my appointment ever gets here.
I went for my scan/bloods and my partner 
Done his bloods/sa that was 16th October
So were waiting on are consultant appointment
I've called st Marys to many times lol should be around middle of December 
So I wait and wait and wait my post man 
Thinks am crazy I just want to no when it will be so I can stop stressing 
And start looking forward..
so who else is gonna be January :)


----------



## Gillian11

Hi LucyLou yes am at st Marys 
Were waiting on are consultation appointment
it's only bin a few Weeks since are bloods but 
As you probably no the waiting feels like forever

Also found out were only getting one go 
Because of the funding in our area I think this is rotten 
who has the right to say how many goes people have 
Were all in the same boat not fair and wrong to give 
Some a life jacket and not others....

Anyway rant over fingers crossed my one and only try is all I need ;)


----------



## Pippop cj

Hi girls,

Thanks Lous86, sorry you missed out fingers crossed for December, the lines are continuously busy I can't get through to ask the question when I do ii let you know. I'm due the 12th Dec and I don't go away until the 14th Jan so I have a month but with Christmas I don't know what will happen. Maybe ii just have to wait until Feb.Xx

Welcome Gillian11, your consultation will come soon it does feel like forever! It's so unfair you only get one try, but try to be positive. I'm lucky I get 2 goes but it should be the same for everyone no matter where you live it's really unfair.

Thanks Lucylou7, I think I'm on short protocol but i dont know im sure they didnt tell me I don't seem to have been given very much information the consultation went so quick but I was a little shocked too at the results and I have to have ICSI so maybe there was just so much information it wasn't sinking in!

So happy your letter arrived skinnyminny2 good luck xx


----------



## Pippop cj

Hi Laus86,

I've spoken to a nurse and yes they are open for who they accept. Unfortunately with me going away in January I won't start treatment until Febuary and that's if I get in :-( I didn't realise you phone up the first month and they give you your injections etc but you don't start actual treatment until the following month. So she's advised me to request in December get my injections if I can and then call to try and start treatment in Febuary.

Xxxxx


----------



## Laus86

Pip I thought that, it was just me who that happened to lol! No one else seems to ov mentioned it happening to them! When I rang up after my 1st consultation I had to have more bloods and scans and go for a needle teach! It's so misleading isn't it? At my consultation they told me that I couldn't ring up for treatment within 2 weeks whilest the paper work was sorted and sure enough I came on in that time so I waited till my nxt period when I reality I could ov rang up and had them done and needle teach the week after my app! It's been 11 months now since I was reffered and it just seems like everything that could ov gone against me time wise has! I'm sure I'm not the only one in this boat but it really is so frustrating! Did u find out wot protocol u r on?
Gill it is awful that depending on the area u live in depends on how many cycles u get! Some areas don't get any! I think it's absolutely disgraceful but hey wot can we do?!!


----------



## Laus86

Pip with crimbo around the corner and a hol to look forward to feb will be here b4 u no it! Jst think that as soon as u get back u will only have a cpl ov weeks wait untill u get started and u will be all relaxed and ready to go x


----------



## Pippop cj

Hi Laus86,

Thanks I know and I hate asking too as I don't want to look stupid! I was also wondering what this teet was that the nurse was just telling me I had to do really didnt want to ask her and look thick but just realised she was talking about the teach haha lol! 

I'm not sure what protocol I'm on and the nurse doesn't know so I have to wait until my papers come back.

I know it's so frustrating I've been a bit the same but hopefully we ll get some good luck now xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laus86

I hope so hun! I'm thinkin my luck has gta change for the better at some point soon so hope it's the nxt cpl of wks! 
That's not good that u dnt know wot protocol u r on! When will ur notes be wiv the nurses so u can find out?x


----------



## Gillian11

Hi girls can I just ask how long did you all
Wait from first tests to consolation letter sorry to but in 
Need to no as am gonna crack up waiting sending sticky babydust to all ;)


----------



## Gillian11

Consultation letter ... Stupid phones gotta mind of it's own


----------



## Laus86

Gillian I think my consultation was about 12/13 weeks after my bloods and scans! U will prob get ur letter about 5 weeks b4! I remember I got mine n then went on hol for a week n my app was 3 weeks after! Try and look forward to things to take ur mind off it! Honestly even though I have missed out on my last 2 cycles due to my sisters wedding being abroad the time has flown bye!x


----------



## tinkerbell197

hi girls I been a bit quiet on here lately. 
Hope you are all doing well?
I missed out starting last month because of the 2 weeks paperwork sort out :( also think I will miss out this month because af is due on the 22nd and Ive heard they are not taking anyone on after the 21st. (how unlucky?) I think thats daft really like you said Laus86 they could of let us do the teach so we are ready to start the month after. also with the close they will be so many trying to request in Jan. How dare the hospital have christmas lol 
Dont know about the rest of you all this waiting is hard work. 
wish you all the good luck and hope we all start soon on the plus side there will be a few of us starting together :)


----------



## Laus86

I rang up the other week and really didn't get much sense out of whoever I was talking to but she said that they aren't accepting anyone untill the 24th nov so not sure on that one tink! Sounded to me like they would be accepting ppl then! I might try ringing again mon n c if I can get any more info!x


----------



## tinkerbell197

By the sounds of it they havnet got a clue when they close lol thats helpfull. Whenever I ring your never answer so if you do could you please let me know what they say? x


----------



## sowanted

Hi everyone, 

Please may hubs and I join the St Mary's party? Can't say we're in our best party selves at the mo' but hopefully the company will cheer us up some?!, and I'll put the bubbly on ice for when we've all conceived, pushed into this bright beautiful world and finished breast feeding our beautiful babes!

I could sure do with some information from those who are farther along than we are in this whole process.

Bit about us:
-I'm 41. I got pregnant in Feb on our first calculated try. Woohoo! But then it was boohoo: miscarried 9 weeks later. Easter weekend. Two regular periods after that, each coming 28 days (as is usual for me). Then, three longer cycles. Started using fertility monitor and next cycle indicated later ovulation (d17, not d14). Then, one cycle during which I didn't ovulate. Hmm. 

-So, we know we can get pregnant. But it appears my cycle is out of whack and not getting back on. Given my age and the numbers working against us, figured we'd better start moving on the assisted repro stuff, all the while hoping of course we get pregnant the old fashioned way (though hubs has been ill lately so none of that happening...).

-To start the process, I had d21 bloods done at my NHS clinic three days ago. Results have come back (but without progesterone and thyroid??...and why is LH and FSH on the NHS taken on d21 when everything I've read on clinic sites says best day to do these is d3?...anyway...). All readings normal except mean platelet reading (low).

-My GP last Thurs said the wait list at St Mary's is 76 days. I've got a week off work 10 days after that so am hoping I'll be able to get an appt at some point during that week.

QUESTION 1:
What happens after the GP referral? (Mine will be sending a letter, not making an appointment through Choose and Book option.) Do you get a letter from St Mary's? What does it say?

QUESTION 2: 
Did any of you successfully request an initial appointment date (due to work commitments, etc) or get an appt within a range of dates when you were available?

QUESTION 3:
What happens at the first appointment?

QUESTION 4:
Are results from previous bloods useful (or do they repeat them all)?

QUESTION 5:
Then what happens? How and when is appt 2 determined? (I think I'll be a good candidate for clomid and just wondering if I'm able to have an initial appt in mid-Feb if it's at all feasible to except we may be able to do clomid around Easter time?? Am I off my rocker here? We can't do more 'involved' treatments because of my age...so may end up going private.)

QUESTION 6:
Finally, I know everyone's treatment plan is different but how often does one need to go to the clinic? Do ALL things need to be done at St Mary's (or can I do bloods, ultrasound, etc more locally?...Manchester is nearest place to us but isn't exactly 'round the corner!)


Many thanks, in advance. Do hope I can help others as I learn more and go through this. This site really 'saved' us during that long and scary Easter weekend when miscarriage was happening and we couldn't get into a fetal care clinic. We are forever grateful for that.

sowanted (and sowanted's hub)


----------



## skinnyminny2

Hi sowanted I can only help answer q1.
We were referred in Jan 2012 by GP and got a letter to choose which hospital to go to. We were advised to go to St. Mary's if we didn't mind waiting rather than local hospital. That appointment was in Feb and was with a nurse who sent me for bloods, scan and tube test. The next available appointment to see the consultant was October. We went in October and consultant referred us for IVF and now back in the waiting game.x


----------



## sowanted

skinnyminny2 said:


> Hi sowanted I can only help answer q1.
> We were referred in Jan 2012 by GP and got a letter to choose which hospital to go to. We were advised to go to St. Mary's if we didn't mind waiting rather than local hospital. That appointment was in Feb and was with a nurse who sent me for bloods, scan and tube test. The next available appointment to see the consultant was October. We went in October and consultant referred us for IVF and now back in the waiting game.x

Thanks, skinnyminny (though I hope you don't remain skinny for long!).

Just curious: what did you hear about St Mary's?

Appt in Feb, next one in October. Yikes. Maybe this has to do with age? Did you find out in Feb (or after via letter) which treatments would be 'good' for you?

Suddenly feeling very scared...


----------



## shellsbells x

Hi Ladies,

I've had a peek on this forum in the past but a friend of mine (also on this thread) reminded me all about it and told me about the St Marys thread so I've been having a read through.

We're at the beginning of this whole process so almost everything i read is very new to me. I have had my letter from St Marys asking me to call them on the 1st day of my period... which is now a little overdue so I'm hoping we'll be in for the ultrasound this week.

We've been together over 2 years and were ntnp. Well, when we first got together i had the pill injection once (worst thing ever!) and about 18 months later my periods started again, levelling off over the following few months. They're now pretty regular.

We're ready to start a family (aside from having been made redundant and hoping to start uni next september). I'm 31 and OH is 39. He does have a daughter but due to very unfortunate circumstances he has had no contact with her since she was a young baby, and is now too worried about upsetting her life by approaching her (she is about 17 and lives locally after moving away before she could walk) as she has been brought up by another man who she believes is her father... so sad xxx
He also lost a baby a few years ago to miscarraige so aside from not having much luck i think this could be a good indication of strong swimmers x

I'm a type 1 diabetic and i'm terrified that this will cause problems should we need IVF. Last year my sugars were perfect and I was prescribed 5mg Folic Acid, which I have just started taking. My sugar levels are now quite high (too high to conceive) but i'm working on them and know they will be fine given the waiting times involved. I just hope it doesn't delay them accepting us :cry:

Anyway, I just wanted to post on here rather than lurking, and I will update after my appointment, assuming af will eventually arrive!!

Shelley x


----------



## skinnyminny2

Hi.

At our appointment in October consultant said we had to go for ivf as there was no point in clomid. We then got a letter saying ICSI, last week we got another letter to go for blood tests and scans. on that it says treatment will be discussed at next consultation but we don't know when that is yet.

We went to St. Marys because its the best and if we had to go down the IVF route it would save waiting as we were already there.x


----------



## Gillian11

Hi girls am still on postman duty waiting for my letter :( 
Just thought id pop in and say hi x


----------



## Mellmell

Hi peeps, I'm brand new to the forum and hoping to share my experience and maybe learn from others. It seems as though combined the wealth of knowledge on this forum is priceless. My situation is this :
Been trying for 3 years and not even come close. I have 2 large endometrima 8x8cm cysts 1 on each ovary. My hubby has shocking morph issue 1% normal but his other issues are fab. I had my bloods and scans mid October. So just waiting now for consultation. I am just so worried that I will get the consultation and be told that I need to have surgery in the cysts before having ivf. Is there anyone in a similar situ or know anything about this type of scenario, it's just annoying because if that is the case why not waste this time.


----------



## bernardblack

Hi mellmell. I have an 8cm endo on my left ovary like you and also worry like you about surgery. Don't forget the whole point of ivf is to bypass typical conception issues so I'm staying hopeful I won't need surgery. I don't mind having it but my worry is the waiting time. 

As a side note I've had 2 pregnancies in the past 12 months but both ended far too soon :(


----------



## Gillian11

Hi mellmell hope your ok am just wondering 
When did you have your scan/bloods you say mid 
October I had mine on the 16th an am waiting on the 
Consultation letter we might be going through this 
At the same time be great to have a cycle Buddie x


----------



## Mellmell

Hi Gillian, had bloods/scans on 22 oct and when asked when I would hear next the nurse said not until after Christmas. I don't know whether she meant will receive the letter after Xmas or appointment. But yeah looks like we are at the same stage. Have you had any treatment before ?


----------



## Mellmell

Hi Bernard, thanks for your reply. Fingers crossed we will not experience further delays


----------



## Gillian11

Hi mell mell 
I had my the 16th October they told me it will be about
12 Weeks till my appointment date, but I will receive
An appointment letter around 5/6 Weeks 
am so impatient I've called them a few times 
Just to make sure they don't forget me :) stupid I no but I can't help myself 
I think once the appointment comes I will be able to chill out
An look forward to it instead of looking for the postman lol


----------



## tinkerbell197

hi ladies 
post man watch is awful! I remember it well. I had my scan and bloods done on the 2nd august got a letter off them around 5 weeks later with appointment for the 17th october. when to that appointment signed all forms and got blood results, told I could request on next af but couldnt request treatment in my october af because paperwork takes 2 weeks to sort out so had to wait till novembers af which is due tomorrow :). I heard so many stories about when the hospital is shut for christmas/cleaning?? fingers crossed they say I can but I doubt it, its looking more like Jan I will be able to start. good luck to you all.


----------



## Mellmell

Hi tink - at the risk of sounding a bit dumb whats af? Tbh I don't really understand what the next step is after appointment - have you gotten your head around the process ? I have heard that the injections they use make endometriomas grow and that retrieving eggs whilst they are there could cause infections - I am just nervous that they may refuse to do the treatment.


----------



## Gillian11

Hi tinkerbell thanks for your info yes I think I should 
Be getting my letter anytime now as it's 5Weeks since bloods/scan
Am not sure but a friend told me st Marys are taking on till the 28th if November 
Then not till January


----------



## tinkerbell197

hi mellmell af is your period. not a dumb question at all still loads of words I dont know on here lol 

Thanks gillian11. Ive heard loads of dates I hope it the 28th :happydance:

with all the excitment watch af come late now lol


----------



## Gillian11

It's all so exciting just to no things are actually moving 
am only getting one go but it's better than 
Nothing..... Just wish the post man would hurry the bleep up lol :)


----------



## Gillian11

Tinkerbell I do hope it's the 28th for you 
Otherwise your gonna be January am dreading January 
Because there gonna be so busy grrrrr


----------



## sowanted

skinnyminny2 said:


> Hi.
> 
> At our appointment in October consultant said we had to go for ivf as there was no point in clomid. We then got a letter saying ICSI, last week we got another letter to go for blood tests and scans. on that it says treatment will be discussed at next consultation but we don't know when that is yet.
> 
> We went to St. Marys because its the best and if we had to go down the IVF route it would save waiting as we were already there.x

Thanks, skinny. But do you know why it took from February 'til October to see the consultant? (Was it your age?, particular situation?)

Or is that just how it "is" at St Mary's? 

What timeline have others experienced?...how longer between initial appointment and start of treatment? I have no clue, really, but think I'll start with clomid, or if we get pregnant progesterone shots to keep it sticky.

How long has starting on these 'lesser' procedures (and the ones I have access to, as a 41 year old) taken people?

Thanks, in advance, for any help.


----------



## Gillian11

Hi so wanted 
I've had my bloods/scan done on the 16th October
They told me it will be about 12 Weeks to get results and 
Consultation appointment after that if results are ok start treatment plan 
I should get my letter by next week for around 8th January that's 12 Weeks from 1st appointment 
After consultation i've been told you start at your next period 
Hope this helps x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi Gillian,

I am within a couple of days of you, had blood n scan on Oct 19th n sat waiting for letter for appointment, hoping it'll be around 11th Jan. Really sick of all the waiting but now with the Christmas countdown on I'm hoping to get distracted n have Jan come around a bit quicker.


----------



## skinnyminny2

Hi sowanted
Me and hubby 29 so age not an issue as far as I'm aware. It was just the wait to see what treatment we would require we thought we would get clomid but He told us IVF so now were back to waiting again. I have received letter to go for bloods and scans so just waiting for cycle day 1. Then from the sounds of it on here I'm on a 12 week wait at least.x


----------



## lucylou7

Hi guys sorry been missing I've had a lot of work on at the moment :-( 

Welcome - sowanted, shell & mell hope you find this thread usefull! 

Sowanted - I'm answering some of your questions from memory on previous page

You don't really get a choice for the appointment it's kind of what they give you, Manchester is not close to us either but you do have to have every thing done there unfortunately :-( first appointment was signing a million forms, discussing your situation and deciding on protocol hope that helps  

Mell - my OH has only 2% morphology but St marys were not really bothered about this which was suprising however I've got OH on lots of vitamens 

Gillian - hope postman arrives soon !! 

Tinkerbell \ Bernard - hope your both ok  

Nothing new from me just waiting to request round2 now x


----------



## Gillian11

Wannabe that's great that were just days apart
Are letters should come anytime now I hate waiting for ths postman lol it should be here within this next week :) I will be ok once i've got it at least then I can enjoy Christmas 
It's the not noing that's killing me.....

Seems there's a few of us around the same time in ere 
That's great........ 

Hi lucylou how are you doing :)


----------



## Laus86

Hi guys I've been having a bit ov a mooch through other threads and from what I can gather they dont accept anyone on long protocol between the end of oct to the end of nov as ec/et would land around christmas! This seems to make sense as when I rang I was told they wouldn't be accepting anyone untill the 24th nov! Hope this is helpful although I'm not 100% certain this is the case! I don't really know where this leaves me as I am on short protocol!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya ladies sort I've not been around, there has been nothin to report just waiting I'm hoping AF will be here around the 3-5th of December so I can request my 2nd round, 
I have my counselling appointment at st Mary's a week today so I might be able to find out what my next protocol is.


----------



## Laus86

That's good hun! So sorry it wasn't good news wiv ur 1st try! Hopefully they will now know more about how u respond to the Meds and will be able to adjust them accordingly so that u have a higher chance this time! I'm going to ask about taking baby aspirin when I start my 1st cycle! I was spk to a woman on holiday who had quite a few failed ivf attempts and it didn't work but on her last attempt she changed to short protocol and took baby aspirin b4 and up untill 12 weeks into pregnancy! She was in her 40s so in a different position to us but it was successful for her!


----------



## wanabeamama

Sorry I havnt been able to keep up with we're everyone is at, when do you start your ivf?


----------



## tinkerbell197

Sounds like we are all just hanging around waiting for one thing or another?
Hi laus86 I hope they do start taking on again on the 24th af decided not to show today all the signs but nothing! hope it will hold off now till the 24th lol but if it decides to show tomorrow and I ring surely they cant say no for one day early?

Hope all the waiting isnt to painfull for everyone and keeping there selves busy with christmas shopping. I havent started yet oooops


----------



## Laus86

Well I wa told the 24th when I rang so that is the one thing I'm certain on! They say to ring on the morning u wake up bleeding so fingers x for u it will be sat am! 
I will hopefully be ringing at some point over the wknd/beg nxt wk myself however my ec/et would be mid dec so I think they may turn me down!x


----------



## wanabeamama

They only close Christmas Day and I think Boxing Day so as long as ET is before Christmas Eve you will be fine


----------



## Laus86

They close the labs for cleaning! I'm just not sure what dates and how long for x


----------



## tinkerbell197

Hi ladies af finally showed today rung hospital I can start treatment first injection is the 15th decemeber so looks like they are taken on again :)


----------



## bernardblack

Good luck tinkerbell xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Yeeyyyy Tinkerbell :) exciting times ahead, fx'd for you x


----------



## skinnyminny2

Yey Tinkerbell.x


----------



## Gillian11

Good luck tinkerbell x x

As for me am still waiting in the postman :(


----------



## lucylou7

Hey guys well cd1 for me I've called and requested and am waiting for a phone call back from the nurse so will keep you posted x

Tinkerbell - what protocol are you on if you don't mind me asking? 

How's every one else doing? Xx


----------



## Laus86

Brill news tinkerbell! Good luck and keep us all posted!!

Lou fingers x that u will be able to start!
I'm still waiting on af so I can ring but I really don't think I will be able to start this month! Looks like it will be jan for me at the earliest x


----------



## wanabeamama

Laus why can't you start this month?


----------



## Laus86

R u on long protocol again Lou?x


----------



## Laus86

I might be able to yet but I'm thinking that because I'm on short protocol they won't accept me wiv crimbo being so close!x


----------



## Gillian11

It's so exciting for you girls getting ready to start 
I can't wait to get to that stage....

tinkerbell sending you luck & babydust x 

Lucylou you should get a call 2moro if you've not had it yet 
Fingers crossed you can start this month x 

So exciting :)


----------



## tinkerbell197

Thanks ladies :) will keep you all posted.
Lucylou course i dont mind you asking. Im on the long.
Fingers crossed lucylou and laus86 you can also start before christmas. 
Gillian Ive given your postman a kick uo the butt for you :)


----------



## lucylou7

Hi Guys,

Laus - Im on long protocol, hope AF comes so you can request and see hun! 

Gillian - still no phone call :-( they did say 72 hours... so hopefully i will hear tomorrow at the latest... 

Thanks Tinkerbell x

I hate waiting!! Willl keep you guys posted  

Hopee every one is ok xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Lou hopefully by the end of tomorrow you will know and hopefully be starting jabbing very soon then hopefully I will be right behind you hoping my AF comes this weekend ;)


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I hope they get back to you early tomorrow lucy.....after all the time waiting for appointments, results n af it must be awful waiting for then to give you a yey or ney for treatment!! I'd ring them at 12 tomorrow if they haven't rang you by then.....good luck x


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks Laura we wont be far apart from each other huni xx

Wanna - thanks Hun the waiting is the worst... Just wanna know now :-( I will be chasing tomorrow at 11.59 ha x


----------



## Laus86

Hey girls af has arrived, I have rang up to request and now have the 72hr wait!x


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg is this new the 72hr wait you used to find out the same day :( boooo more waiting around 

Oh I so can't wait until tomorrow for my counselling appointment I need to see my file an find out what is ahead for next cycle 

Hope you get good news today Lou 

Laus fingers crossed for you too 

I should be right behind you I already have cramps


----------



## Laus86

Fingers x for u too Laura! I dnt no wot this 72hr thing is all about, when I rang at end ov sept I hear back within a cpl ov hrs! I'm wondering if it because they r busy due to not accepting any one untill the 24th x


----------



## wanabeamama

Maybe they have to asses with the doctors if you will need scans or anything over Christmas


----------



## tinkerbell197

hi laus they told me 72 hours when I rung on sunday but they rung me about 3ish the same day. Good luck x


----------



## Laus86

They rang me about an hr ago it's bad news for me!!! Anyone requesting on long protocol should be fine as she said it was only because I am on short protocol and they have got 40 patients to get thru b4 crimbo! She said there shouldn't be any hiccups wiv me starting on my nxt cycle at end dec/beg jan so I should be ready for ec/et at about the same time as everyone who is starting on long protocol at the mo! 
Suppose on the up for me I can enjoy crimbo without being anxious about weather it has worked or not and I'm sure the nxt month will fly by with it only being a few weeks away x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no :( boooo like you say though you can enjoy Christmas and start next cycle


----------



## tinkerbell197

So sorry laus but like you said least you can enjoy christmas.
also when you start I will be a pro so you can ask any advice you want :flower:


----------



## Laus86

Thanks guys! It's so good to have the support of others who r in the same predicament! Other ppl jst don't understand the frustration and upset that we feel x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Sorry you didn't get the news you wanted Laus, I'm disappointed for you :( its good you can find a silver lining tho having Christmas to keep your mind off it as much as possible x

Any update from Lucy?


----------



## lucylou7

Hey laus sorry about that gun but like you say you have a few extra weeks to chill over Christmas and it will fly by Hun xx

Well afm I'm so mad with St marys!!! I called today at 12 and asked if I'm still getting called back today as I thought it was before 1.30 she said yes you will be called back today before 4.30 I asked if she could double check and she wasn't forthcoming in checking... Eventually she agreed to check my details and name and said I would be called back before 4.30 so at 4.20 I was getting slightly worried so called back I spoke to the same nurse who said it won't be today as they are short staffed and it will probably be tomorrow! She really did not care nor were they even going to call me to advise they were going to update me tomorrow.. So 72 hours is rubbish I'm so angry!!

I just wish they tried to understand how it is for us girls having to wait and to have no control over things :-( 

Laura - hope you get some answers tomorrow huni keep me posted xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I hope you do too Lou :hugs: it's about time you got some good luck :hugs:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

That's ridiculous Lucy! So frustrating to be kept waiting around like that.

Good luck today wana :hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

Hi all 

Just an update St marys called today I've been accepted going for bloods tomorrow am and picking drugs up 17 December and will probably start down reg then will hopefully find out more x

Hope every one else is ok? Xx


----------



## Laus86

That's brill news Lou, i so hope that it works for u this time hun, got everything x for u! 
Laura how did ur Counciling session go?
Xx


----------



## Laus86

Jst out ov interest for everyone who is starting this month on long protocol, roughly when abouts will ur ec/et be? If I start beg jan then my av/et will be mid jan x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

That's great lucy :) glad that they got back to you with positive news. Hopefully I'll have a consultation appointment around the same time you ladies are getting your bfp's :)


----------



## tinkerbell197

lucylou thats great news :)

laus have a look at this link might give you a better idea on dates 

https://www.ivf.ca/calcu2.htm


----------



## Jojo27

Hi ladies,
How are you all?

Well.....DH has just received a phone call there has been a cancellation and he goes in for pre op on Monday, with his procedure on 17th dec!! We are actually moving forward! X

Jo x


----------



## wanabeamama

Jojo27 said:


> Hi ladies,
> How are you all?
> 
> Well.....DH has just received a phone call there has been a cancellation and he goes in for pre op on Monday, with his procedure on 17th dec!! We are actually moving forward! X
> 
> Jo x

Omg ahhhhhh that's amaizing news :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well doesn't look like I will be able to request treatment this cycle, when I went for the counselling yesterday she had my file and we discovered that the doctors never got given my file when I called about my bfn so I have no protocol, I knew they hadn't had it because I thought it was odd that they would let me have 3 periods allowing my endo to come back :( I'm so annoyed and the nurse said I have to call in January because the first bleed doesn't count as AF #1 that's bull shit I'm so passed off because sh also said I'm likely to need the 3 month prostap injection again first but that's because they le me bleed to many times or I wouldn't need it :(


----------



## lucylou7

Hey laus - EC will probably be 3rd or 4th week in January for us on long protocol, then hopefully the week after would be ET x

Thanks every one I'm happy to be on the move again I'm just praying to god that my eggs are ok this time x

Laura as I said hun it's really not fair they don't realise how hard this is for us at times we will get them told for you xxx

Jo - what's your oh having done? It sounds like whatever it is things can move forward so that's really good  x


----------



## wanabeamama

You listen hear lady you are the golden goose and will be laying bloody brilliant eggs xxxxxx


----------



## Jojo27

I know Laura, I cannot believe it! Was told at least a 12 month wait in June! X

Lucy - SSR (surgical sperm retrieval)

I hope we can start after Xmas, as we were told that once he had this done we would have no further wait. I hope not as we have waited 15 months to get to this point x x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Wana - that's so upsetting, I don't know how you kept your cool with them! So disappointed for you :(

x


----------



## wanabeamama

Jojo I hope you can start very soon that's great :hugs: 
Wanna I just have no idea what to say to them I was told I can call on my 3rd period and then I get told that the first one doesn't count and then a senior nurse says yes it does count I'm going to call again on Tuesday afternoon when the doctor should have seen my file I have a good mind to email dr Edi Osagie but he probably won't be able to help when the nurse sail call back in January the stupid woman didn't even realise that I will be on my 5th period by then :(


----------



## Mellmell

Hi all, hope everyone's feeling positive. I rang st marys last week and they said that its 12 weeks just for the letter for the consultation. I was hoping that and based on others experience it would be around 6 weeks for the letter and 12 weeks in total for the consultation. It's so frustrating ! I have 2 large endometriomas but I haven't been diagnosed with how severe and impactive it is on fertility. My gyno just said that he didn't want to remove the endometriomas because that surgery alone could affect ivf treatment and st marys would be better placed to decide. The gyno said the sole reason for him referring me for the ivf was down to the poor morphology of my hubby. I have noticed that people know what stage endo they have and I don't have a clue I only found d out about the endometriomas was when we were investigating not getting g pregnant, so know other symptoms. My periods are around every 6 weeks. I just hope the nurses are wrong re timescales over receiving the appointment letter.


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Mell I had large Endometriomas and had to ave them removed before I could have the ivf but all doctors have different opinions they might give you 3-6 months of prostap to help I had 3 months prostap after having the surgery. Have you had the bloods and scan at st Mary's?


----------



## Mellmell

Hi wanna, yeah bloods n scans done I think 22/10. Did your gyno say that you had to have the cysts removed prior to ivf or was it the ivf @ st marys ? My cysts are attch to both ovaries but they don't stop ovulation they are round 8cm each. I had extensive test with my hospital due to having elevated ca125 levels which eventually they were satisfied was not connected to cancer and that all started in January - it has been a very tough journey so far to say the least.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes my gyne said they had to be removed first before he would refer me for the ivf , I'm supprised he has just left them BC they just carry on growing. Did th sonogropher at st Mary's mention the cysts? 
My CA125 was very hight too I have that checked now and again to see ho my endo is doing


----------



## Mellmell

That's the weird thing - after the internal scan the sonography didnt say anything then aftergthat the nurse shouted me in and said everything seems fine etc, in the past I have had the dye MRI done, blood tests and hormones are normal. I really can't understand why the nurse said the scan was fine when the gyno through a previous ultrasound spotted the 2 cysts. I just hope that I don't have a massive delay and have to start the whole process all over again, the tests the process etc. my ca125 wasn't massively high, it was I think 68 it's still higher than normal though


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg that's quite low my first one was 497 lol 

I'm wondering if maybe they were another type of cyst and may have reduced or gone and the CA125 was from endo elsewhere? It's very odd 

At my scan at st Mary's it was 5 weeks after my surgery and she told me I had a 3 cm cyst I almost crapped myself I cried all the way home but it turned out she was wrong and ther was nothing there lol


----------



## Mellmell

That's a joke that the sonography caused you such a worry for no reason ! I have read different medical opinions about removal vs leave be and it is debateable. I will be peeved if after all this they say that they need removing because surely they should have something in place to prevent backward steps. Have you had one cycle previously ? How did you find it ?


----------



## wanabeamama

I had a cycle in sep/oct I found the whole process a breeze the hard part is now, the waiting to start and the not knowing what's ahead 

I hope you don't ave to go backwards, how long is it since your gyne told you that you had the cysts?


----------



## Mellmell

May gone. I'm kinda thinking do I call st marys for confirmation of what was seen on the ultrasound but I don't want to annoy them. The situ is really dominating our lives short & long term. Sid you get clarification on why the 1st cycle failed ?


----------



## Jojo27

Ladies just an update......

DH had his pre op this afternoon, all want ok. He signed his consent forms all ready for 17th dec (consultant told him that there is a 70-80% chance of finding sperm) once done and we get the results looking to start a few weeks after, so jan/feb hopefully, although we have the Maldives booked for April! Could be a babymoon, who knows! X x


----------



## lucylou7

Jo - Im so glad pre op went ok i bet you cant wait to get started hun!! yey! x

I definatly agree with your prediction a baby boom is on the cards for us all


----------



## wanabeamama

Mellmell said:


> May gone. I'm kinda thinking do I call st marys for confirmation of what was seen on the ultrasound but I don't want to annoy them. The situ is really dominating our lives short & long term. Sid you get clarification on why the 1st cycle failed ?

I think the easier way to get clarification would be to go to your GP and beg for an ultrasound tell them you have been having alot of pain and your worried or if you can afford it you can get a private ultrasound for bout £50 ST Mary's will just tell you to wait for the consultation with the doctor. I when straight to my gyne I called his receptionist and asked to see him.
What hospital are you under? 

I have no idea why the first cycle didn't work but it's very common fr the first cycle to fail see it as a "practice run" but that's no to say it doesn't happen so when it does it's. bonus.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Jojo27 said:


> Ladies just an update......
> 
> DH had his pre op this afternoon, all want ok. He signed his consent forms all ready for 17th dec (consultant told him that there is a 70-80% chance of finding sperm) once done and we get the results looking to start a few weeks after, so jan/feb hopefully, although we have the Maldives booked for April! Could be a babymoon, who knows! X x

:happydance::happydance: oh jojo I'm so pleased that's great :hugs:


----------



## Jojo27

Thanks Laura! Exciting times ahead! Just worried re work as know one knows ad I am unsure of how long I will need out with appointments etc x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Great news JoJo.
Don't worry about work, this is the most important time of your life, you need to do everything you can to make the situation as stress free as possible. Its difficult for me at work too but I spoke to my line manager n told him the situation and then spoke to the hr manager. They are the only 2 people I told so that now when I tell them I have an appointment they know what its about. The hr manager reassured me that I'm not the first person they've supported through ivf n they pretty much know the way it works. Its tough to tell people what's going in but I don't worry about work anymore 

I hope the baby boom prediction is right :) I actually felt jealous hearing the news about Wills and Kate today which is ridiculous but just so tired of waiting for our turn xxx


----------



## Jojo27

Thanks wanna. I work for a small company and you know how news/gossip gets around!
I have had 2 friends tell me they are expecting since Saturday, I am ever so happy for them both but it is so hard. One of my friends knows what I am going through and didn't want to tell me, but I am so happy for her x


----------



## wanabeamama

Jojo27 said:


> Thanks Laura! Exciting times ahead! Just worried re work as know one knows ad I am unsure of how long I will need out with appointments etc x

What time do you usually start work? Most appointments are 7.30 am and when it comes to EC And ET I would maybe say that you have on a waiting list for a minor operation and will need a few days off I would pick at least a week from est EC they will give you a hospital letter too:hugs:


----------



## Jojo27

I start at 830. How long do the appointments last? Do you think for EC and ET that I would need time off inbetween? X


----------



## Jojo27

Laura when are you doing 2nd treatment? X


----------



## hippiehappy

Hi all, sorry I've been lying low, don't want my situation to upset anybody but didn't want to disappear either so thought I'd stop and say hi. Glad to read that the time for action is getting so close for some of you, yay!
Also couldn't help but noticing Jojo's posts: it sounds like your OH is having TESE? That's what mine had. If that's the case and you want any info on times, chances of success with TESE :spermy: etc feel free to DM me!
Hope everyone is feeling ok, and that you'll all be joining me on the other side before you know it xx
:hug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Jojo27 said:


> I start at 830. How long do the appointments last? Do you think for EC and ET that I would need time off inbetween? X

Well after EC you won't know when ET is until the day before it could be 2day 3day or 5day s it woul be best really I had a 2day transfer so only 1 day between EC and EC

When you collect the drugs you will b given a rough idea of when your appointments will be so it's only when you start stimming you go every other day for a folic scan it takes about 30 min. 

Well I'm hoping to request on Wednesday but I don't know my protocol yet because the nurses didn't give my file to the doctor so I might ave to wait until new year my next AF is around 30th December but I don't know if they close ne year.


----------



## wanabeamama

hippiehappy said:


> Hi all, sorry I've been lying low, don't want my situation to upset anybody but didn't want to disappear either so thought I'd stop and say hi. Glad to read that the time for action is getting so close for some of you, yay!
> Also couldn't help but noticing Jojo's posts: it sounds like your OH is having TESE? That's what mine had. If that's the case and you want any info on times, chances of success with TESE :spermy: etc feel free to DM me!
> Hope everyone is feeling ok, and that you'll all be joining me on the other side before you know it xx
> :hug:

Hiya :flower: :hi: how are you doing?


----------



## hippiehappy

wanabeamama said:


> Hiya :flower: :hi: how are you doing?

I'm great thanks! We've told most people now so we can finally start breathing. Not had any more bleeding business other than a tiny bit of spotting just over 2 weeks ago but I had my 12 week scan a week later so it's all good.
Hope all is good with you all x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Glad to hear everything is going well for you hippie :) it must be nice finally able to tell everyone.

I'm still waiting on the postman for a consultant appointment letter :( its been about 6 weeks since my bloods n scan, I was hoping to have heard by now, I hate all the waiting! In day to day life I'm a very patient person but this has me going mental ;)


----------



## wanabeamama

I think it was about 7-8 weeks from tests to when I got a letter, had bloods and scan on 1st march and then consultation 21st June


----------



## hippiehappy

I know what you mean about the waiting! I was NOT a patient person and the whole infertility rollercoaster taught me patience big style. I've also learned to be proactive when I can and when it's appropriate but even though it's good for the 'people in power' to know your face it's important to remember that at the end of the day nobody likes to be harassed and they always like to help people who are nice more than people who are a pain, so that's where patience comes in - LOTS of it!
I think the trick is do LOTS of things that you really enjoy. My bank account took some serious beating when I was sat around waiting, but I can't say I've been stressed, especially between the two cycles. I decided to have a nice Summer and went to see friends abroad, had friends over from abroad as well as a lovely holiday with the DH, lots of gigs, festivals, meals out, cinema, you name it! At least I thought if things don't go as I want them to go I can't say I've only been living in limbo.

Laura- do you have a date for your next cycle yet? Sorry you've probably mentioned it somewhere in here but I've not been very good at keeping up, what with all the puking and zero energy.
Are you going to request an appointment with a consultant before you have your next cycle? We did and I'm very glad we did as it was incredibly helpful to be told why the first one failed (well in all likelihood) and also what would be done different the second time. It didn't really set us back either as we got to see her within 3 months and had decided to wait a bit longer than that really, seen as it was our last funded cycle we wanted to regroup and gather all our energy before starting again.
BTW we saw Dr Arora who is waaaay nicer than Dr Moyihidden (sp) but that's for a different time and rant.

Hope everybody else is doing good x


----------



## wanabeamama

Well AF should be here by the morning so I will be able to request treatment tomorrow but as I havnt seen a doctor I have no idea if I will have to do the 3 months of prostap again before I start I really hope I don't :( the nurse put me off asking to see the doctor she said it will take a lot longer and told me just to call on my 3rd AF but she didn't even give my file in to the doctor so I think the doc only saw it yesterday I'm about to get my 3rd cycle so if the doctor now says I have to have the 3 month prostap after waiting 3 months I will be pissed off :(


----------



## lucylou7

Hi guys - how is every one? 

Wannabe - I was the same when I heard about Kate and will :-( we will get there Hun 

Jo Jo - no one knows at my work I am a manager so possible find it a little easier but for bloods it's 7.30 so I get there at 7.15 so I'm first in scans usually later use dentist, doctor appointment waiting for a delivery for that and as Laura says you get rough ideas for EC and ET so I booked leave around these days it's suprising but you do manage it hun x

Laura - hope AF shows tomorrow huni and then we can kick ass with St marys and get you started too xxx

Hippie - lovely to hear from you and I'm glad you are doing ok hun xx

Afm - got my head around starting ivf round 2 and am ready for my BFP  we ARE going to have a baby boom on this thread xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey Lou I'm so happy you got your fight back :happydance::happydance: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I've requested treatment this morning no idea if I will be accepted or given a 3month prostap or just left to have more periods so I will know in the next 72 bloody hours


----------



## hippiehappy

Fingers crossed Laura!!! X


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you I have a feeling they are going to say no :(


----------



## lucylou7

Laura I have every thing crossed for you huni xxxx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I hope you get good news Wana :) x


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you 

Oh this Af is awful booooooooo


----------



## Jojo27

Morning all,
Just a quick one, st Mary's have just called dh, dr sajiid has cancelled all appointments for the next few weeks op wise, so he is going to be rescheduled prob after Xmas. He is quite happy with this as we are going away for Xmas and he will be pain free. I on the other hand, am not too happy! X x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no Jo that sucks ass :( well you have a little more time to prepare :( did they say why? X


----------



## WannaBtheMum

That's rubbish Jojo! With ttc, do you ever feel that you take one step forward and three steps back!!?? You can't rely on anything! :(


----------



## Jojo27

Just said all op appointments cancelled so should imagine will be jan! What is a few more weeks hey! X x
Laura, have you heard whether you can start treatment? X


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh January will be here in 3 weeks :hugs: 

No I havnt had a phone call yet :coffee:


----------



## hippiehappy

Jo, that's rubbish but typical! She's probably going on some posh expensive holiday :nope:
Laura, still keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you I just came in the staff room and ha a missed call and voicemail it was a bloody PPI claim thing grrrrrr


----------



## lucylou7

Oh Jojo that's rubbish huni :-( but like Laura says January is only 3 weeks ago Hun xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

lucylou7 said:


> Oh Jojo that's rubbish huni :-( but like Laura says January is only 3 weeks ago Hun xxx

:haha: 3weeks ago:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I got the call this morning, I have been accepted but I have to have the 3 month prostap injection again I go on Monday for bloods and scan and the injection I'm going to be stimming with menapur this time starting around 4th of march needle teach is early February.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

That's a little bitter sweet I suppose Wana, I know you were hoping not to have to do the 3 months first but at least they accepted you and you are back in the programme with some target dates etc. I have everything crossed that this is a successful round for you :) :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you I'm going to se these 3 months to get healthy eat lots of good food and get some good vitamins in me and it will go quick I start the buserelin in 10 weeks and with Christmas and new year and valentines there are lots of destructions to make the time go quicker :)


----------



## Jojo27

Your right Laura with the festivities and valentines, time will fly!! Our babies will be so cherished when they all arrive!! X x x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh thery really will :)


----------



## lucylou7

Doh! 3 weeks away! Ha ha

Laura time will fly by and we will all get our BFPs next year I just have a good feeling xxx


----------



## Shells Bells

Hi Ladies :hi:

I hope you don't mind me jumping in. I'm under Edi Osagi at St Mary's too, i'm from Chadderton in Oldham (but flat out refuse to even walk through the doors of that poo hole!!). I'm at 9dpet, and test on 17th December (the wait is killing me), although i did test the other day and it came back BFN, i just hope it was because it was to early to test, but at least i know the trigger is out of my system. This is my first cycle using ICSI, and it's been torture!! Had all the buserelin and menopur, and as if that wasn't enough, they expect me to insert Cyclogest up my "you know what" twice a day, the results are not pretty!!...lol.

Anyone else Still waiting to test and when??

xx


----------



## Mellmell

Hey all, hope everyone is coping well. I received a letter yesterday from st marys gyno for an appointment for mid feb. it's an appointment but not at the ivf part of the hosp, they are open tomorrow so I will check out why the appt is not at st marys ivf. This letter came 7 weeks after bloods n scans but why am I not going to ivf st marys ? Has anyone had their consultation at gyno st marys but not ivf dept? According to the ivf dept it is one of their docs but he is also a gyno at st marys itself. I'm thinking he maybe based there on this particular day or it could be sent in error.


----------



## wanabeamama

It may be about the cyst they have endo specialists and gyne specialists at ST Mary's so they may want to descuss removal prior to ivf :(


----------



## hippiehappy

Mell, I agree with Laura. The scanner they have at the IVF clinic is apparently nowhere near as good as the one at main St Mary's so maybe they need to look over the situation again before giving you the go ahead for the IVF cycle?
I appreciate that the perceived delay can be disheartening but they probably want to make sure you have the best possible chance of success once they go ahead with the IVF. My friend had 2 miscarriages caused by a cyst and I myself was sent to new St Mary's after the bloods & scan due to hydros. Definitely better to be safe than sorry x


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I've had my 12 week prostap injection and start stimming on 4th march and needle teach on 8th feb 
The scan I had today apparently showed 6 follicles????????? WTF that's more than when I went for EC lol


----------



## skinnyminny2

Finally been for scans and bloods today. Hubbys analysis next week. Now we have up to a 12 week wait for consultation letter. At least there is Christmas to look forward too. Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh I was there all morning I had bloods, scan and prostap injection it really hurt and now my tummy is all red and swollen :(


----------



## Jojo27

Oohhhh it's Emma's consultation on Wednesday! I hope it all goes well for her x x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Yey you could both be starting in January :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## lucylou7

Hey shell - hope you get your BFP on 17th Hun that's the day I start jabbing again for ivf round 2 x

Mel - I agree with Laura Hun and best to get it all sorted before getting on the ivf train 

Hi hippie how you feeling Hun? 

Laura - hope its not to painful Hun and as I said in message hope OH is looking after you xx 

Hope every one else is ok xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhhh I'm so excited for you starting on Monday wooohoooooooo


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, just checking in, I've still not heard from the hospital after my bloods n scan mid oct, I'm going to give it until the end of the week and maybe give them a call.

There seems to be a few people back in the process now, looks like 2013 is going to deliver that baby boom :)


----------



## skinnyminny2

Hi. The nurse said up to 12 weeks for the consultation letter yesterday. Xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Thanks, when I went for bloods she said I'd have an appointment in 12 weeks but I think that it'll prob be a letter in 12 weeks based on some of the recent comments on here.... Just getting a little impatient now :(


----------



## hippiehappy

Shells Bells said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> I hope you don't mind me jumping in. I'm under Edi Osagi at St Mary's too, i'm from Chadderton in Oldham (but flat out refuse to even walk through the doors of that poo hole!!). I'm at 9dpet, and test on 17th December (the wait is killing me), although i did test the other day and it came back BFN, i just hope it was because it was to early to test, but at least i know the trigger is out of my system. This is my first cycle using ICSI, and it's been torture!! Had all the buserelin and menopur, and as if that wasn't enough, they expect me to insert Cyclogest up my "you know what" twice a day, the results are not pretty!!...lol.
> 
> xx


Hey Shells fingers crossed for you on OTD!!
The slightly bad news re Cyclogest is if you get a BFP you'll have to carry on using it till you're 12 weeks! Eww. :wacko: The worst part is, I was ok with it at first but when you're in early pregnancy you are already dead bloated and constipated and the Cyclogest makes it 10 times worse. Not that I'm complainig as of course it's worth it but you really do get to hate it.
Let us know how you get on on OTD, fingers crossed AF keeps away :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls
Sorry I haven't been in here for a while. I've totally lost track of where everyone is up to :0( 
Maybe we can do one big update post after Christmas of where we are all up to? 
As for me had consultation today we need ICSI with long protocol. Dunno why I wasn't expecting ICSI as never had problem SA results?! 
I can ring up next AF which is mid jan 
I hope you are all ok I will try & read where everyone is up to but the laptop is broke & this forum is really hard to read on iPhone lol
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

Hi Emma, your consultation finally!!! The ball is now rolling, starting in jan is brilliant! X


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks Jo I'm not feeling very positive tonite but I'm sure I'll get over it & start to get excited soon :0) 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey em that's great the ICSI for egg issues but ICSI gives an extra 5% chance so it's a good thing so looks lik there will be a busy start to 2013 Yey :happydance:


----------



## Jojo27

I am sure you will feel positive once it has sunken in.
Well 2 more friends told me they were expecting last night, that's 4 friends since 1st dec! X x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Jo it sucks ass I'm sick of seeing scan pictures on Facebook :( 
I had 3 pregnant clients and a midwife all one after the other this morning :( 
We will get our time :hugs:


----------



## bernardblack

Hey girls, sorry ive not posted in a while. Just to let you know i got my letter for the consultation today. :)

I had cd2 bloods done 9th nov so was about 4 and a half week wait. Appointment is booked for 15th Jan and im seeing Dr Trigas. 

The leaflets and booklets theyve sent take me back to my high school days (looking at cross sections of private parts and all that jazz). But the image of the needle in the skin makes me feel queasy to say the least!

Its funny the letter came today. It was my last day at work today for xmas, so was loving the thought of having a good few weeks to relax and lie in. But now im wishing January to hurry up and get here.

Hippie - i cannot believe how far along you are in your pregnancy. I remember when it was the first few weeks and now your into the 2nd trimester!!!! Hows it going?


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi Bernard :hi: wow another new year jabber :happydance:


----------



## bernardblack

Hey wanna - yeah its come round so quick. Will it be a case of have the appointment then treatment will commence straight after? X


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes next period after your consultation Yey :)


----------



## lucylou7

Hi Emma - glad things are moving for you yey! 

Laura - I totally agree seen to many scan pics on face book and 4 announcements at work it's hard keeping a brave face all the time :-( your right though its our time next year xx

Bernard - happy that you can get started its funny as it does seem that we are wishing our life away some times ha x

Afm - appointment to pic up meds Monday morning jabbing over Christmas the joys hey but I'm sure we're all the same we will do any thing to get our BFPs hey xx


----------



## tinkerbell197

Hi i got all my drugs today just wondering if anyone got any alcohol wipes to use? I didnt I thought you get them?


----------



## wanabeamama

tinkerbell197 said:


> Hi i got all my drugs today just wondering if anyone got any alcohol wipes to use? I didnt I thought you get them?

No you don't, they said you don't need them because your tummy will be clean enough, I just bought hand sanitiser gel and just rubbed a little on my hands before getting my stuff out.


----------



## tinkerbell197

wanabeamama said:


> tinkerbell197 said:
> 
> 
> Hi i got all my drugs today just wondering if anyone got any alcohol wipes to use? I didnt I thought you get them?
> 
> No you don't, they said you don't need them because your tummy will be clean enough, I just bought hand sanitiser gel and just rubbed a little on my hands before getting my stuff out.Click to expand...

Thanks Ive got some of that so all systems go for tomorrow.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey jabby time :D


----------



## bernardblack

So has anyone had a consultation with Dr Rosa Trigas? Thats who im seeing for the consultation. Any idea what shes like and what does she specialise in? X


----------



## wanabeamama

Erm all I have found is a Facebook page,
https://m.facebook.com/rosa.trigas?refid=9


----------



## tinkerbell197

First one done :) wasnt bad at all dont know why I was so scared lol 

Bernardblack I seen her she really nice. She will answer any questions you have and she goes threw everything about your treatment.


----------



## bernardblack

Thanks for that tink. Im really sorry for not remembering but what is it youve had done, whats this "first one"? 

Has anyone attended those support meetings e.g coping with infertility/adoption etc? Hubby suggested it might be worth attending the adoption one just to get some info and see what they say.


----------



## tinkerbell197

bernardblack said:


> Thanks for that tink. Im really sorry for not remembering but what is it youve had done, whats this "first one"?
> 
> Has anyone attended those support meetings e.g coping with infertility/adoption etc? Hubby suggested it might be worth attending the adoption one just to get some info and see what they say.

I did my first dr injection last night. No need to be sorry I find it hard to keep up lol 

I havent been to any support meeting so cant give you any advice on them.


----------



## wanabeamama

Well done tink :happydance: it's really easy when you get into it you might get the odd stingy one but it soon goes,

I havnt been to any of the group ones yet I might go to the ivf with "endometriosis" but it's not until may 

I do use the counselling service I find it very helpful because the counsellor has your notes and she answers all your questions.


----------



## lucylou7

Your in the move tinks yey! I'm not far behind you my first injection tomorrow still nervous about round 2 how you feeling about it all Hun? 

Bernard I haven't been to any either where are they at? 

How's every one else doing? Xxx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, has anyone got the number for the clinic, I can't find it at home. I think I' m going to call and ask about my consultants appointment. I had scan and bloods etc on oct 19th n still not heard anything n I know a few people have said they were told it'd be 12 weeks but they definitely told us that my appointment would be in 12 weeks so I'd be expecting to see them in early Jan. Starting to feel quite frustrated that it could be months still until I start treatment :(

I hope the ladies jabbing are feeling ok so far

Xx


----------



## Jojo27

Hi wana,

I dont have the number but you should get your letter within 12 weeks, then you may have another couple of months until your consultation. That's how it worked with me anyway. Bloody nhs and waiting! X x


----------



## tinkerbell197

WannaBtheMum said:


> Hi girls, has anyone got the number for the clinic, I can't find it at home. I think I' m going to call and ask about my consultants appointment. I had scan and bloods etc on oct 19th n still not heard anything n I know a few people have said they were told it'd be 12 weeks but they definitely told us that my appointment would be in 12 weeks so I'd be expecting to see them in early Jan. Starting to feel quite frustrated that it could be months still until I start treatment :(
> 
> I hope the ladies jabbing are feeling ok so far
> 
> Xx

Hiya the number is 0161 276 6209


----------



## bernardblack

Lucy so the next upcoming events are:

19th Feb - adoption
19th March - science of embryo development
16th April - donor insemintation and egg donation
21st May - Endometriosis and IVF

All are at main boardroom, cobbett house, oxford road, 6-7.30pm. I think you have to book a seat but im sure if you ring reception they will book you in :)

Wannab - i would call and call and call the clinic til you get an appointment booked. Try 0161 276 6494. Really hope you get your consultation in the next couple of weeks xx

I tell you what girls, for those who use a BBT thermometer i cant wait til treatment starts so i can finally get rid of it, the 5am wake ups and stress i cant wait to kiss it goodbye :)


----------



## tinkerbell197

Lucylou how did the first one go? 

I'm still feeling ok. Drinking loads of water and spending most of the time on the loo lol 
Keep getting the odd tugging in my lower belly and a little more tired than usual but that's it nothing I can't handle. 

Hope the rest of the ladies on here are all well.


----------



## wanabeamama

Tink ar you doing the buserelin still?


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Thanks girls, I'm going to give them a call today.

Bernard- I used to do BBT but stopped when I finished taking clomid. I found it stressful and started waking during the night which then meant my readings weren't accurate anyway! The benefit though is that you do get a very good picture of your cycle, especially after a couple if cycles, it made me realise I was ovulating a few days later than I realised 

X


----------



## tinkerbell197

wanabeamama said:


> Tink ar you doing the buserelin still?

hi yes I am.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Well I gave them a call and they said that my file has been sent to the nurse and I should expect to hear towards the end of Jan, that'll be about 15 weeks after my bloods!!! It sounded like I won't meet a consultant, not sure why, suppose we will just have to keep waiting n see where we end up, really struggling not to feel fed up :( 

Anyway, don't want to put a negative spin on this overall positive month for everyone, nearly Christmas everyone :)


----------



## bernardblack

WannaBtheMum said:


> Well I gave them a call and they said that my file has been sent to the nurse and I should expect to hear towards the end of Jan, that'll be about 15 weeks after my bloods!!! It sounded like I won't meet a consultant, not sure why, suppose we will just have to keep waiting n see where we end up, really struggling not to feel fed up :(
> 
> Anyway, don't want to put a negative spin on this overall positive month for everyone, nearly Christmas everyone :)

It could be that they see no problem with you so no need for a consultation perhaps?! I hope thats the case anyway :)


----------



## lucylou7

Wanna - I know how you feel Hun the waiting is the worst hang in there it will be worth it in the end Hun xx

Bernard - thanks for that might book to come along no harm hey?! 

Tinks - yes started yesterday 2nd injection I'm on 0.5ml which is double compared to last time so it's a lot to inject sorry your having a few side effects Hun... The loo runs are the worst with the amount of water you have to drink... What dose are you on Hun? 

Laura - how's your side effects huni xxx


----------



## tinkerbell197

lucylou7 said:


> Wanna - I know how you feel Hun the waiting is the worst hang in there it will be worth it in the end Hun xx
> 
> Bernard - thanks for that might book to come along no harm hey?!
> 
> Tinks - yes started yesterday 2nd injection I'm on 0.5ml which is double compared to last time so it's a lot to inject sorry your having a few side effects Hun... The loo runs are the worst with the amount of water you have to drink... What dose are you on Hun?
> 
> Laura - how's your side effects huni xxx

Im on 0.25 ml buserelin and hopefully around the 28th I start 187.5 gonal f. got a blunt needle lastnight bled a little and a nice bruise this morning :growlmad:


----------



## Gillian11

Hi ladies just wondering how long you all waited for your consultation appointment
I've had my bloods/scan done on the 17th October that's 9 Weeks ago
Just wondering did any one else wait this long :(
Sick of being on post man watch :(


----------



## bernardblack

Hey Gillian. Wannab is still waiting for her consultation letter and i think she had bloods and scan around the same time as you. I would give them a ring. Theres a couple of numbers in the posts on this page so chase and chase and chase on it :)

I had my bloods and scan 9th nov, got my letter last wednesday for consultation on 15th Jan.

Tan x


----------



## Gillian11

Thanks for the reply i've called them and they said they 
Have a back log grrrrrr how's that possible if uve had it's 
It's just my luck


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm going to put all of the phone numbers and useful info on the first page 

I got a letter within 8-9 weeks but they have a backup at this time of year because they don't accept anyone between October nd 24th November so they have. A perwork backup


----------



## Gillian11

Thanks anyway.... I will keep on postman watching 
Can't wait till it comes :(


----------



## Gillian11

WannaBtheMum said:


> Well I gave them a call and they said that my file has been sent to the nurse and I should expect to hear towards the end of Jan, that'll be about 15 weeks after my bloods!!! It sounded like I won't meet a consultant, not sure why, suppose we will just have to keep waiting n see where we end up, really struggling not to feel fed up :(
> 
> Anyway, don't want to put a negative spin on this overall positive month for everyone, nearly Christmas everyone :)

hi hope you don't mind me asking when did you have u scan/bloods 
How long have you been waiting? 
I had mine 17th October just over 9 Weeks :(


----------



## lucylou7

Hey all

Tinks ouch!! It's awful when that happens, some times I find it very easy to do and some times find it hard dunno why... It will all be worth it though! 

I think I waited around 9 weeks ish the first time but like Laura said its a really busy time of year for them, it doesn't help us though does it!

Gillian - hopefully your letter will come very soon x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi Gillian, I had my scan and bloods on Oct 19th so the same week as you. It feels like much longer tho!!
I'm expecting to hear in the new year now, I don't think there'll be anything sent over the Christmas week


----------



## Gillian11

WannaBtheMum said:


> Hi Gillian, I had my scan and bloods on Oct 19th so the same week as you. It feels like much longer tho!!
> I'm expecting to hear in the new year now, I don't think there'll be anything sent over the Christmas week

Hi yea it's gonna be end of January b4 I get my appointment 
I've just called st Marys and the nurse checked 
For me it's deffo gonna be end of January :(


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Is that the appointment at the end of jan or receive the letter by then? I was left confused the other day! 
Let's hope that its we've had our appointments by then and we might be able to request treatment in Feb :)


----------



## Gillian11

Hi wannabe they told me I should receive my appointment towards the
End of January for an appointment in February :(

Just gonna try not to think about it and enjoy Christmas 
It will soon come round x x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi ladies, I hope you all had a lovely Christmas, I was away for a few days n came home to a letter from the hospital with my appointment date, jan 29th at 9am with Gracia Bhima. It should come around fairly quickly!

X


----------



## tinkerbell197

That's great news wannabe it will soon be here. 
I had my first stimming jab tonight things are on the move :)


----------



## Jojo27

That's brill wanna!! I went away for a few days, where did you go? X


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Exciting times tink :)
I was in Ireland Jojo, did you go anywhere nice ?


----------



## Gillian11

WannaBtheMum said:


> Hi Gillian, I had my scan and bloods on Oct 19th so the same week as you. It feels like much longer tho!!
> I'm expecting to hear in the new year now, I don't think there'll be anything sent over the Christmas week

Hi just wondering if you've had ur appointment yet as your the same time as me ??
I called st Marys yesterday the nurse looked on the computer for me and she said
My letter is ready to go out I will have it in a few days I was so happy and excited after this awful wait then she told me am gonna be seeing Dr Fitzgerald and because if the back 
Log the consultation is in march :(


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi Gillian, I got my letter a few days ago and my appointment is on Jan 29th with an advanced nurse practitioner. They have never identified a reason for our infertility so my treatment plan might be quite straight forward with no need to see a consultant n that's why I'll be seen sooner. Hopefully they'll have just guessed at your date n you might have an earlier appointment once you see your letter x


----------



## lucylou7

Hey guys hope every one has had a good Christmas!! 

Tinks - how long we're you DR for? I've got my appointment tomorrow morning at 7.30 so hopefully I will find out in the afternoon when I'm going to start stimming 

Gillian - that's who I'm under dr Fitzgerald like wanna days they may have guessed at your dates 

Wanna - do you know who your seeing? 

Hope every one else is ok x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi Lucy, I'm seeing Gracia Bhima, an advanced nurse practitioner. I'm hoping that my IVF treatment plan will be fairly straight forward and therefore no consultant needed, but I'm a little worried that they might just put me on clomid again, or something similar! 

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow x


----------



## Jojo27

Wishing all you lovely ladies a happy new year!! Lets hope 2013 is a good one for us all x x


----------



## tinkerbell197

hi lucylou I was dr for 13 days Im now on day 5 of stimming. got bloods tomorrow and bloods and scan friday. Its all going so fast just hope the stimming jabs are working. 
Did you start stimming?
Good luck to all and happy new year x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Happy new year everyone :) 2013 is the year....


----------



## bernardblack

Hi girlies. Happy new year, hope you all had a great night.

Its come round so quick but its only 2 weeks til the consultation which im very nervous about. Really hope im a straight forward case and i can start treatment on my next cycle (if im not already pregnant), im dreading if they say i need surgery or have to wait months before starting!


----------



## lucylou7

Happy new year to every one this is our year guys!! 

Hey tinks I start stimming on 3rd January and go back in on 8th and 10th January for bloods and scan I know it's going quick for me too !! I just really hope things ate different for us this time so I'm a little nervous now x

Bernard - bet you can't wait for your appointment, I'm sure every thing will be fine Hun x

Hope every one else is well, any other updates? Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Happy New year ladies! 
2013 is going to be lucky for all of us I can feel it :0) 
Xx


----------



## tinkerbell197

I'm really scared now aswell. I've been getting really bad cramps in my right side all day so I know something is happening I didn't think things would happen so fast?! I'm worrying it is happening to fast and I over stimulate. Does anyone know if its normal? I'm such a worry bag lol

Lucylou good luck and I really hope it works out for you this time x


----------



## tinkerbell197

bernardblack said:


> Hi girlies. Happy new year, hope you all had a great night.
> 
> Its come round so quick but its only 2 weeks til the consultation which im very nervous about. Really hope im a straight forward case and i can start treatment on my next cycle (if im not already pregnant), im dreading if they say i need surgery or have to wait months before starting!

Good luck 2 weeks will fly by x


----------



## lucylou7

Tinks I got cramps last time and bloating when I was stimming, they said this was normal and they monitor you too at st Mary's when you have blood tests and scans to make sure you don't over stim it's a hard time but hopefully it gets up one step closer to our BFP Hun hugs xx


----------



## tinkerbell197

Just waiting to go for bloods. Had only an hours sleep lastnight the pain was that bad. Not so bad this morning just feel like im going to pop lol Hopefully all be worth it. Things us women have to do hey? 
Fingers crossed all us ladies get our BFP this year x


----------



## wanabeamama

Happy new year to all of you lovely ladies here's to a lucky year for us all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok I need everybody's status and upand coming appointments for first page

NAME:
REASON FOR IVF/ICSI
NEXT APPOINTMENT DATE AND WHAT FOR
PROTCOL IF KNOW 
OUT COME


----------



## Laus86

Happy new year everyone!! Things seem to be moving along in the right direction for everyone! Hopefully we will have a load of BFP by feb!! I will be ringing to request treatment 1st thing in the am!! I so hope that they say yes this time! Good luck everyone x


----------



## Laus86

I will put up my info when I find out if I can start treatment this month hun x


----------



## bernardblack

wanabeamama said:


> Ok I need everybody's status and upand coming appointments for first page
> 
> NAME:
> REASON FOR IVF/ICSI
> NEXT APPOINTMENT DATE AND WHAT FOR
> PROTCOL IF KNOW
> OUT COME

Hey honey here's my info

NAME: Tan (Aka bernardblack)
REASON FOR IVF/ICSI: TTC over 2 years. 2 miscarriages (on clomid),clomid and hcg injection failed. This is the next step. 4cm Endometrioma on left ovary.
NEXT APPOINTMENT DATE AND WHAT FOR: 15th Jan (consultation to go over my treatment plan)
PROTCOL IF KNOW 
OUT COME: Dont know yet

X


----------



## Jojo27

Hi ladies, 
I phoned at Mary's today to see if DH op had been resched. Was told provisionally booked for 28th jan, just awaiting on the consultant to confirm! Fingers crossed! X


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey Jojo that's exciting fingers crossed X


----------



## Jojo27

Laura....
Jo
Ntnp for around 2 years
Azoospermia
Op hopefully 28 jan 
X


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks for this Wanna :0)

NAME:Emma
REASON FOR IVF/ICSI: unexplained I think, no major problems identified
NEXT APPOINTMENT DATE AND WHAT FOR: I need to ring to start treatment, AF due mid Jan
PROTCOL IF KNOW Long protocol with ICSI
OUT COME: not started yet xx


----------



## lucylou7

wanabeamama said:


> Ok I need everybody's status and upand coming appointments for first page
> 
> NAME:Louise
> REASON FOR IVF/ICSI - NTNP for 1 year and ttc for 2 years - unexplained fertility OH low morphology
> NEXT APPOINTMENT DATE AND WHAT FOR - app 8 January bloods then 10th January bloods and scan
> PROTCOL IF KNOW long protocol
> OUT COME - 1st IVF did not make transfer eggs abnormal and immature 2nd IVF hoping for a BIG FAT BFP
> 
> Hey Laura filled in above great idea huni xxx


----------



## lucylou7

Laus - exciting stuff keep us posted  

Jo - not long now Hun  

Tinks - how's every thing gone with your appointment? 

Hope every one is ok xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey thanks I've updated the first page :happydance:


----------



## Laus86

So I've rang and now i'm on the 72 hr wait again!!!


----------



## skinnyminny2

Happy new year everyone.

REASON FOR IVF/ICSI-TTC for 2 1/2 years with no luck. Referred to St Mary's Feb 2012. Referred for IVF Oct 2012. Not actually sure what problem is no one has actually told us we think its both as they wouldn't give us clomid. Scan and bloods Dec 2012.
NEXT APPOINTMENT DATE AND WHAT FOR-waiting for consultation letter.
PROTCOL IF KNOW 
OUT COME[/QUOTE]

Is anyone a teacher and how has your work been?

Xx


----------



## Laus86

They have just left me a voicemail, I have been accepted for treatment and have to go for bloods and a scan on sat am, once they get the results back they will inform me about when to start my injections. Is that how it worked for everyone else?x


----------



## Laus86

Name: Laura
Reason for IVF: TTC for 6 years. Down as unexplained however I suffer from PCOS. Prescribed 6 month course of chlomid 2007 with no success. Lap & dye test dec 10, no issues, prescribed another 6 months of chlomid BFP feb 2010, resulted in ectopic pregnancy march 2010 and loss of right Fallopian tube. Continue on chlomid for a further 8 months after ectopic pregnancy with no luck. Reffered to st marys dec 11.
Next app date and what for: sat 5th jan 2012, bloods &scan ready to start treatment.
Protocol: short protocol
Outcome: not yet known


----------



## tinkerbell197

Laus86 said:


> They have just left me a voicemail, I have been accepted for treatment and have to go for bloods and a scan on sat am, once they get the results back they will inform me about when to start my injections. Is that how it worked for everyone else?x

That great news :) 
When I got accepted I went for bloods and scans then injections teach, then started the injections a few days later.


----------



## Laus86

Oh, I already have my drugs and have had needle teach so I'm guessing that providing bloods and scan Results come back ok I will be given a day to start injecting! Got a feeling already that I'm going to be a blooming nightmare through this process. I hardly slept last night for thinking about it all. What if this, what if that!!! I over think everything x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, very exciting progress being made by lots of people :) 
Here's my info

NAME- Kate (aka WannaBTheMum)
REASON FOR IVF/ICSI- TTC nearly 3yrs, unexplained infertility, clomid for 6 months but no bfp's :(
Referred for IVF: Sept 2012
NEXT APPOINTMENT DATE AND WHAT FOR- Jan 29th to be told the treatment plan
PROTCOL IF KNOW -don't know yet
OUT COME - fx'd for a bfp by Spring :)

Good luck girls with appointments and treatments this week :)


----------



## Jojo27

That's great news Laura! Wishing u all the luck in the world with your treatment! X


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey looks like it's getting busy now :D


----------



## wanabeamama

Does anyone know what this "Tablet" test thingy when I was waiting for bloods today they were giving some women a sheet asking if they want to take part and they had extra blood taken.???


----------



## Jojo27

Hopefully this year will be a good one for us all! We bloody deserve it!! X


----------



## Laus86

I hope so Jo and we certainly do, ive got a good feeling for lots of BFP's in the nxt few months, hopefully we will have our 1st one by the end of jan/beg feb x


----------



## bernardblack

wanabeamama said:


> Yey looks like it's getting busy now :D

I thought so too! We will all be sat there in the waiting room at st marys at some point, looking around at other women thinking "is that loulucy or perhaps wana?" ;)

I wonder what your thoughts are on about diets/eating healthy during ivf. See i have a problem. I got a tonne of chocolate and sweets for xmas and have a very sweet tooth to begin with. Do you (or any other girls on here) stick to a healthy diet at all or, like me, do you have days where all you have is sugary goodness?

I have it so bad i even took xmas chocolate to work just to get it out the house and plus the blokes eat like pigs there but have found my fingers straying to the box of celebrations throughout the day. Bad me.

Im not overweight or anything and my gp and st marys said definately dont lose any weight but i just want to tick all the boxes if im going in for ivf. Problem is healthy food is so damn expensive. I wouldnt mind buying a ivf diet book or checking out weight watchers or one of those online chef things but im not sure. Its extra spending at the end of the day.

Please tell me im not the only one in this dilema!

Also when they ask you "do you exercise often" how many of you told a porky? I dont get out the leotard and start bouncing around the room but with 2 kittens i do my fair share of running around....sort of ;)


----------



## wanabeamama

bernardblack said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Yey looks like it's getting busy now :D
> 
> I thought so too! We will all be sat there in the waiting room at st marys at some point, looking around at other women thinking "is that loulucy or perhaps wana?" ;)
> 
> I wonder what your thoughts are on about diets/eating healthy during ivf. See i have a problem. I got a tonne of chocolate and sweets for xmas and have a very sweet tooth to begin with. Do you (or any other girls on here) stick to a healthy diet at all or, like me, do you have days where all you have is sugary goodness?
> 
> I have it so bad i even took xmas chocolate to work just to get it out the house and plus the blokes eat like pigs there but have found my fingers straying to the box of celebrations throughout the day. Bad me.
> 
> Im not overweight or anything and my gp and st marys said definately dont lose any weight but i just want to tick all the boxes if im going in for ivf. Problem is healthy food is so damn expensive. I wouldnt mind buying a ivf diet book or checking out weight watchers or one of those online chef things but im not sure. Its extra spending at the end of the day.
> 
> Please tell me im not the only one in this dilema!
> 
> Also when they ask you "do you exercise often" how many of you told a porky? I dont get out the leotard and start bouncing around the room but with 2 kittens i do my fair share of running around....sort of ;)Click to expand...



I think as long as you eat heathy mealy like fish, chicken, vegetables rice etc and get pleanty o vitamins also swap fizzy sugary drinks for water and hot drinks to de-caff then a sweet treat cant do any harm especially if it makes you feel good :thumbup:


----------



## bernardblack

Yes vitamins i take daily - check ( i think this is the first winter in years where ive not caught the flu or had a cold, think the vitamins are working quite well on me)
I only ever drink decaf tea, coffee smells lush but i dont drink it, alcohol is a big no no too - check
Its funny you say about fizzy drinks, i made a vow a few weeks ago to stop drinking fizzys which has worked so far (however im now obsessing over orange juice, boy that stuff is delish!)

Think its just winter combined with lttc thoughts and feelings that have got me wanting the sugar lately *sigh*


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies,
its all go in here after a quiet christmas! 
Me & hubby are going on a diet detox this month
No alcohol at all, swapping our weekly curry for a lean steak, cutting out bread etc
I've even signed up for aquacise classes (as well as walking the dog most days) so hopefully ill be as healthy as possible when we finally start treatment :0)
I cannot WAIT for our 1st (of many) BFP of 2013
Xx


----------



## lucylou7

Hey laus - you will be fine and we have each other for support through this, as some of us have gone through before at different stages so we will hopefully between us be a font of knowledge! Yey for being excepted!!! As others have said after bloods and scan you will get your date to start exciting stuff hey!! 

Tan - I also have a VERY sweet tooth!! I eat healthy dinners and healthy(ish) teas but still have some chocolate and sweets I can't see it causing any harm at all Hun! I took a lot of vitimans but now I'm on my meds doc has told me to stop taking them but hopefully got them in my system in plenty of time! 

Laura - thanks for updating front page such a good idea Hun xx no idea about this tablet??? Would like to know what it is though xx

AFM - first menopur injection tonight ouch! Forgot how much those bad boys hurt :-( hopefully gets us closer to BFP


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ps Laura I'm loving the 1st page with everyone's info on, thanks for doing that 
Xx


----------



## bernardblack

Aquacise? Thats sounds fun, are you dragging your hubby along to them too? X


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh I really need to get back on track I was eating and drinking so healthy the first time around and I feel like after the failed cycle I have lost motivation even the pre natal vitamins that I took every day for 2-3 years I havnt taken since my failed cycle but as of Monday 8weeks till I start I am going all out again


----------



## tinkerbell197

Hi ladies hope you are all doing well?
Ive been today for bloods and scan. I have 28 follies some 10mm others small Im on day 6 of stims. I was wondering if any of you know if this is good or not? The nurse said we are on the right path but Im still unsure and dont want to go on google and drive myself mad lol thanks x


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow that's great yes for day 6 10mm is right when your biggest gets to 17mm+ then they will trigger you 
I only ever had 6 follicles and 5 that were a good size so your doing great :thumbup:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Sounding good Tink :) you shouldn't have long to wait for your trigger shot!!


----------



## bernardblack

Tink - think i just saw your posts on the fertility friends forum, im on there too (mrsbutler) small world eh? It sure does sound like you have a lot of potential babies ready to be made, wishing you all the best.

I have a question for you experienced IVF girls. What do you do if you have stupidly long cycles, or irregular? I keep seeing the phrase "wait til your next period and then ring on day 1" if im not pregnant this cycle then my next one (which will start like a day or 2 before the appointment) will be a 50/60 day one. Don't think I could hack the consultant telling me to wait 40+ days for a needle teach.

Anyone been in the same boat? Im hoping I can just request something to bring on AF, or better still more clomid. Im nervous all the same though :(


----------



## skinnyminny2

Hi all

What vitamins are people taking? I don't take any. I eat healthy, play netball twice a week and walk the dog everyday. My job keeps me very active too.

Xx


----------



## bernardblack

Hey skinny - I'm on pregnacare conception (which is just folic acid), B6, Vitamin e, and c and Zinc. I was on EPO but have been advised to stop after ovulation. Oh and I was on iron but that gave me really bad stomach pains and not so good number 2's (sorry for too much info there) x


----------



## skinnyminny2

Thanks. Might start up the folic acid again then. X


----------



## bernardblack

If youre willing to spend a few extra pennies on folic acid I would recommend the pregnacare, its one of the best on the market, what brand did you use to take?


----------



## Laus86

Tink that sounds really good I think they say that they expect between 10 and 30 but as Laura has said she got 6 and 5 of them were good! 
Bernard remind me where u r upto? I have erratic periods every now and then and when I 1st got reffered they were every 7/8 weeks! I spoke to them about it so ur best bet would be to mention it to them x


----------



## skinnyminny2

Not too sure. Ill look into the pregnacare one next time I'm out shopping. Thanks.x


----------



## wanabeamama

Bernard do you know for sure that AF is due 2 days before your appointment? I hope it's late I started treatment on the day of my appointment I was given an injection to stop my periods and then when straight into treatment fingers crossed its late though I think they may make you wait but also those pregnacare conception. Made my cycles long so I changed to santogen mum to be and it was much better my cycle stayed the same length.


----------



## bernardblack

Laus86 said:


> Tink that sounds really good I think they say that they expect between 10 and 30 but as Laura has said she got 6 and 5 of them were good!
> Bernard remind me where u r upto? I have erratic periods every now and then and when I 1st got reffered they were every 7/8 weeks! I spoke to them about it so ur best bet would be to mention it to them x

Hey Laus, heres where im up to:

Ive had my bloods and scan done, hubbys had his SA done. On 15th Jan its the first appointment with the consultant. Im hoping and praying that Im either preggers by then or if Im not I can be incredibly cheeky and ask for an early needle teach /get the next stage booked by then. Its a nightmare cause Im travelling from Preston so its a 2hr+ round trip every time I go there.

At the minute the current cycle has been a short one cause of the remaining clomid given to me by the gp but next cycle is the complete natural one and last time that happened it was about 55 days long :(


----------



## wanabeamama

You usually start treatment on the day of needle teach well I did last time and I know there were women there the other day on needle teach stating treatment same day so you might be ok


----------



## bernardblack

wanabeamama said:


> Bernard do you know for sure that AF is due 2 days before your appointment? I hope it's late I started treatment on the day of my appointment I was given an injection to stop my periods and then when straight into treatment fingers crossed its late though I think they may make you wait but also those pregnacare conception. Made my cycles long so I changed to santogen mum to be and it was much better my cycle stayed the same length.

Yeah im unfortunatly sure :( I track it using opks and bbt temps, the only good thing about my body is that I have the optimal luteal phase - 14 days, thats the only frequent thing about the ruddy cycles! Soo wish youre true.

Thats interesting you say about the pregnacare, I had no idea it could do that. I tried the sanatogen stuff, thought that was good. Do you have the omega tablets too?


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes omega 3,6&9 combined with flaxseed from holland and Barrett


----------



## skinnyminny2

Lots of vitamins to take then. Best get started. X


----------



## wanabeamama

Well it's only 2 pills really lol 1 santogen and 1 of the 3,6,9+flaxseed lol


----------



## lucylou7

Hey tinks sounds really good huni!! Getting very close now  

Bernard - I hope your preggers or your AF is late Hun!! I know what you mean about travel as I live in blackpool and its not a great journey especially during the week for a 7.30 blood test!! The things we do hey!! 

Hope every one else is ok?


----------



## skinnyminny2

That's easy to manage. Just been researching it and most of the foods we eat we get them from. Any boost is good though.Back to work on Mon so detox will start then. Big one will be moving to decaf coffee. X


----------



## bernardblack

Lucylou - I would travel 100000 miles every day if it meant the end goal was a baby, sure you probably think the same too! Its just a bummer theres nothing more local for us. The only downside is booking a whole day/half day off work just to have say a 15 minute appointment :(


----------



## lucylou7

Bernard completely agree Hun we will all get there  xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm only 20-30 min drive but still book half day off just incase they are running behind but when treatment starts you only have to go twice before egg collection and they usually give you the dates in advance but like you say what ever it takes eh? 

It's amaizing how quick the whole thing goes I can't wait to get started again :(


----------



## lucylou7

Not long for you now Laura  xxx


----------



## Laus86

Bernard, my period was due the week after my consultation, at the consultation I was informed that I had to wait 2 weeks b4 I could ring up as all the consent forms had to be sent to hfea and aparently that takes 2 weeks so I missed out and had to wait for my nxt one which was luckily 5 weeks later! I then had to have bloods and scans done again an wait 3 weeks for a needle teach! I was then told to ring again on my nxt cycle to start treatment, my app was July 4th things really haven't landed well for me but they r on the up now and I am finally getting started! I am on short protocol o I dnt no if things r done slightly different but if say prepare yourself for ur app and ask all the questions u want answers for so that you know where u are at! I felt really uninformed as I was certain that when I rang up on my 1st period after my app that I would be actually staring my first treatment cycle! Sorry for the essay x


----------



## Laus86

I'm quite lucky only 15/20 mins away & I'm self employed so can shuffle things about quite easily! Also come mid feb my hubby will more than likely be working at the MRI so he will be able to pop over and meet me if we have any more apps x


----------



## Laus86

Hi ladies, i have been given the go ahead, just sat down ready to watch the self injection DVD to remind myself what I need to be doing!! Little bit nervous eeek x


----------



## bernardblack

Good luck laus. How long do you do the needles for?


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Good luck Laus x


----------



## tinkerbell197

Thanks ladies hope they have grown some more when I go for scan tomorrow. 
Great news laus good luck x


----------



## Jojo27

Good luck laus x


----------



## Laus86

Thanks ladies! I had convinced myself that something was going to be wrong and I wouldn't be able to start! 
I will be doing about 10 days of injections depending on how I respond! I found it really easy to do after the initial pannick! I don't know what I was worrying about!x


----------



## Laus86

Tink good luck for your scan hun I hope u have lots ov big juicy ones there x


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck laura and Tink :hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

Laus - glad your getting started huni 

Tinks - keep us posted on those follies Hun xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey Lou how you doin?


----------



## tinkerbell197

thanks ladies been and Ive got 12 at good size but growing slower than they thought. so Im a bit fed up now dont know if im worrying over nothing? so a few more days of stims back tuesday for another scan.


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok so tomorrow is 8 weeks until I start stimming so it's time for me to start the "ivf diet" so I'm searching for what to eat and what not to eat I need to refresh my memory from lad time so I came across this 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...es-chance-success-couples-undergoing-IVF.html


----------



## wanabeamama

VERY USEFUL 
https://www.lifemedicineclinic.com/downloads/IVF.pdf


----------



## skinnyminny2

Hi

What vitamins are you hubbys or partners taking? 

Xx


----------



## bernardblack

Thanks for those links Laura. Hubby has just ordered a pizza hut take away so i think tomorow will be the start of the new ivf diet too. Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol mmmmm pizza sounds good right now lol I'm going all out tonight wine and donuts Included haha 


My OH wont take ANYTHING :( all I can do is COOK and make sure I choose meals high in goodness that he needs luckily he drinks a lot of orange juice too so I think he will be fine as we are doing ICSI I think my eggs are the most important part.


----------



## Jojo27

My DH takes quite a few vitamins..... Vit c, calcium, iron etc.
I just take body cares own branded mega multi vitamin and minerals x


----------



## skinnyminny2

Thanks. He's got multi vitamins and I have the santogen mother to be so at least we will be prepared when our time finally comes.xx


----------



## bernardblack

Yeah you have to pig out the night before a diet, thats the rule ;)

I wondered if you wanted to add another section to the front page? Vitamins and Intake. Would be interesting to see what the results are at any rate.

If so heres my list
Pregnare conception folic acid - 400mcg daily
Sanatogen omega tablets - daily
Morrisons vitamin b6, e - 10mg and 250iu
Cd1 up to ovulation EPO - 500mg
Redoxon vitamin c and zinc - 1000mg and 10mg


----------



## lucylou7

Hey all

Tinks - 12 is still really good huni what sizes are they now Hun? Remember it only takes one huni xxx

Hey Laura - good thanks huni you ok? These 8 weeks will fly by huni  will have a look st some of those links too hun xx

Laus - when do you start injecting huni? X

I really really can't wait for all our BFP's  

Hope every one else is ok xxx


----------



## Laus86

Tink that still sounds good, hopefully they will be ready by ur nxt scan!!
Lou I started yest wiv menopur, I'm a bit confused as to when I'm supposed to start the cetrotide thou, it says on my sheet day 4 but the nurse on the phone who I didn't really understand was sayin day 9 or something like that and also said I don't have to go for bloods or scan till day 10 where as on my form that I was given it says bloods day 6 and bloods and scan on day 8!x


----------



## lucylou7

Laus - that's good Hun how you finding the menopur? Just call tomorrow and double check huni I've double checked and had to write every thing down as there's so much to take in xx


----------



## Laus86

Finding it ok, feeling a bit tired today I don't know if that is an effect of the menopur or because after taking the dog for a walk this am we have sat on the sofa and done nothing but watch films all day haha! Finding the injections really easy too which has surprised me, I've always been ok with having injections but the thought of giving myself one really got me untill I did that 1st one x
Where r u up to now Lou?x


----------



## tinkerbell197

Hi ladies thanks for your support. I was really fed up after the scan I thought Id be nearly there. I did have 28 but they only measured the biggest which where 12mm. The hosptial upped my dose so hopefully they will get moving. Cannot wait till tomorrows scan maybe then I can stop being such a worrybag lol 

Hope you ladies are all doing well?


----------



## Laus86

Fingers x with the upped dosage that ur follies will be ready by tomoz!! 
I've rang and I have to go for bloods thurs am, bloods and scan sat am and prob again on mon which is my bday so hopefully will have lots ov big follies by then as a nice bday present x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh I might see you Thursday AM lol


----------



## Laus86

Oh r u in on thurs? What time? I've already met Emma lol! What r u there for? Do u have to have bloods and scans during the Meds that u r on?x


----------



## Laus86

Just been flicking through the TV mag n spotted a programme called baby makers:the fertility clinic on bbc4 I'm going to give it a watch, thought id share incase anyone else was interested x


----------



## Laus86

It's on now x


----------



## lucylou7

Hey Laus - I've got bloods tomorrow so on day 6 of menopur I really struggle with menopur injections I've struggled with the past few and have a very bruised tummy :-( don't think it's made me any extra tired but I have RA so am tired a lot of the time any way glad yours is all going well with your injections Hun xx

Omg I'm there Thursday too! I know what Laura likes like and hoping I see her Thursday I'm there a little earlier though what time are you there Hun? I'm there for bloods and scan we will all know each other in no time ha 

Tinks - you will be fine huni I know how worrying it is but it won't be long now x

Laura - what time will you be getting to st Mary's on Thursday huni? Xx

Recording that programme now thanks laus ! X


----------



## Laus86

Wow it's an emotional watch, but gives u a good insight into what goes on in the labs! 
Lou sorry to hear u struggle with the injections and here's me going on with myself about how easy I'm finding them, sorry chuck! Do u have cetrotide aswell and have u started it yet? I start that tomoz! I will be there early thurs, jst bloods for me hun x


----------



## wanabeamama

I will be there at 10 fir counselling I will arrive about 9.45 hoping to get in and out ASAP lol

Laura I going to see if it's on 4od catch up I love watching things like that.


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg watching baby makers lol "imitate the jungle " haha


----------



## tinkerbell197

Hi ladies just a quick update. Im in for ec on friday scary stuff hey? got 5 follies at good size 8 nearly there they said they should catch up in the next few days. Got some more than are a lot smaller but should grow, but the nurse said its a good number and they will take they smaller ones if they can has they could still have eggs inside. 

Hope you are well? I watched the baby makers lastnight wished I didnt, poor couples that it didnt work for. Fingers crossed to you all on here xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey tink exciting news wooo
I watched baby makers too the programme is so different to reality, especially transfer it was completely different and felt like it took ages and you don't get to see the embryo :(


----------



## Laus86

That's brill news tinks! 
Baby makers was really sad wasn't it, I enjoyed watching what happens in the lab thou I found it quite intriguing! I think the ivf department at Liverpool women's hospital has been built specifically, maybe that is why it is so upto date and provide all these little extras!x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Exciting tink!! Hope all the follies have a growth spurt this week :)

Going to watch the programme with hubby tonight, think it'll be good prep for our upcoming appt.


----------



## Laus86

Lou, how did u get on today? Also r u using cetrotide aswell? If so how have u reacted to it? I got a mad rash that looked like and felt like a nettle sting! It's just a bright red patch now that is rather itchy!x


----------



## Laus86

Kate defo worth a watch with ur hubby! My hubby and I watched it together and he got really into it and found it quite upsetting and he really isn't an emotional guy in the slightest! I think it must of hit home to him that we are actually in the middle of this process yet there is still such a long way to go x


----------



## Laus86

Also Tinks and Laura if u have had to use cetrotide how have u reacted to it?x


----------



## wanabeamama

Laus86 said:


> Also Tinks and Laura if u have had to use cetrotide how have u reacted to it?x

I havnt used that but when I used the Glonal F for the first couple of times I got the same rash it is fine and will go quickly I think it's just the odd one but it's very normal :hugs:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

So glad we watched it together, felt so sorry for those couples :( it was weird because I feel sorry for them but don't think about us being in the same boat! Hubby also found it very useful. Just made me a little anxious about getting started after seeing how hard they all found it!


----------



## wanabeamama

Wana please don't listen to that "how hard it is" it's completely different for everyone for me personally that was the most content and happy I felt in 3 years while doing ivf and found it an amaizing experience 

I think they put the failed cycles on the first episode to make people understand that ivf is not a sure thing so people that no nothing will respect that it's not just " stick in a kid" as someone once said to me lol it's very sad to see,

What I found interesting was that when I was doing my first cycle everyone was getting 10+ eggs some 20+ and when I only got 5 from my 1 working ovary I was disappointed but on the programme they said 6eggs is the average number so that made me feel much better.


----------



## bernardblack

What channel was this programme on? 

Wow, not long before i start understanding all these medicines and technical terminology!! One week to the consultation, hurry up the 15th!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

It was on bbc4 I watched it on iplayer 

Oh you will soon understand everything and if you don't were here to help :)


----------



## skinnyminny2

This programme sounds interesting. Is it a weekly thing? I'm going to take a look too. X


----------



## bernardblack

Thanks laura.

Another poster on bnb has put up a link to first repsonse website, 5 sti ks for 8.99, bargain eh?!! Im stocking up as we speak

https://www.firstresponsefertility.com/our-products/early-results-pregnancy


----------



## wanabeamama

That's a bargin but pee sticks are like drugs to me haha if they are there I have to pee lolol


----------



## lucylou7

Hi guys 

Laus - don't be daft about the injections Hun I'm glad your finding it easy Hun some days I find it easier than others I think I stress myself out a little with it but as we all will I will do any thing to get there 
just had bloods today and no change in medication. I haven't used that Hun sorry I'm just on bruserelin and menopur well we will probably be there same time on Thursday as I'm there for bloods and scan x 

Tinks - thats great huni !! Hope they keep growing huni  

I've recorded that programme but am not going to watch at the moment as I'm thinking positive thoughts and need to keep it that way at the moment but I'm saving it on the sky box for now 

Not long now for you other ladies ! Exciting times hey xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Hey everybody, got a DM from Bernardblack & realised that maybe I should have stopped & said hi instead of just stalking :haha:
Well all good with me and happy to read things are progressing so well for you all. Amazing how daunting it feels when they tell you 'it'll take 8/12 weeks before blah blah' but then when you get there it really is worth it.
I agree with Laura IVF treatment is different for everybody. I was dreading the injections which turned out to be ok in the end, but I had pretty bad side effects off the Buserelin mainly little & bad sleep so I was exhausted all the time. Also during my first cycle I started showing symptoms of OHSS and I felt super rubbish after EC but the second time I didn't. Just one of those things I guess! On the other hand the drugs made me put on weight both times and I got cystic acne but probably because I have problem skin anyway the hormones just made it worse!
Tinks your numbers sound great I bet you'll get around 15 with that, I had similar numbers for follies and they got 17 eggs the first time and 13 (or was it 15?) the second - sorry can't remember :dohh:
Hope everybody else is well, can't wait to read all the 2013 success stories xx


----------



## wanabeamama

hippiehappy said:


> Hey everybody, got a DM from Bernardblack & realised that maybe I should have stopped & said hi instead of just stalking :haha:
> Well all good with me and happy to read things are progressing so well for you all. Amazing how daunting it feels when they tell you 'it'll take 8/12 weeks before blah blah' but then when you get there it really is worth it.
> I agree with Laura IVF treatment is different for everybody. I was dreading the injections which turned out to be ok in the end, but I had pretty bad side effects off the Buserelin mainly little & bad sleep so I was exhausted all the time. Also during my first cycle I started showing symptoms of OHSS and I felt super rubbish after EC but the second time I didn't. Just one of those things I guess! On the other hand the drugs made me put on weight both times and I got cystic acne but probably because I have problem skin anyway the hormones just made it worse!
> Tinks your numbers sound great I bet you'll get around 15 with that, I had similar numbers for follies and they got 17 eggs the first time and 13 (or was it 15?) the second - sorry can't remember :dohh:
> Hope everybody else is well, can't wait to read all the 2013 success stories xx

Omg 19 weeks :D it's great to see success


----------



## Laus86

Wow 19 weeks that's gone really fast! I'm so glad for u that everything is going well! Hopefully by the time u r giving birth a few of us will be at the stage u r at now x


----------



## tinkerbell197

Thanks ladies getting really scared now lol
Just waiting for a call from the hospital to tell what time to have my trigger. Cant believe after all this time I do my last lot of injections. I will miss them in a strange kind of way. Not liking the trigger much Ive got to mix it myself, hope i dont smash the glass bottle. No pressure or anything but it will be all over if I dont do this right. Ive been using gonal f which is a nice easy pen so the mixing is all new to me. 

Luas sorry I cant help you I havent used it, but when I use the gonal f the first few times it itched like mad and red spots but once my skin got used it it was fine. Got some nice brusies off it tho.


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh god I didn't think they used the one you have to mix anymore mine was a pen the same as glonalF 
It's strange I still miss the injections I had my little routine each night and you do miss that but now the fun begins my favourite part was egg collection lol I loved the sedation felt like the best sleep ever I was in a mood when they woke me up lol 
I found after egg collection until you get your embryos put back you have a very strange attachment to them it feels like they are your babies sleeping in an incubator in hospital and you want to be with them and protect them waiting for the call in the morning to find out how they are doing is scary


----------



## tinkerbell197

yeah it used to be a pen I nearly died when she gave it too me and I was sure shed given me the wrong drug lol I had to keep asking if she waas sure it was right. She said it changed 2 days before I picked it up TYPICAL! If Id got it at the teach it would of been a pen but I wasnt going home and its got to be kept in the fridge. 
She did let me have a go at a few and I got it right but its not the same as doing it for for real is it? I will be a right worrybag just like I have been all the cycle.
I know what you mean I will be missing them too even tho I cant wait to get them out at the minute belly is killing me and so bloated Im sure Im going to pop.
I cannot wait to have the nice sleep not having much lately.


----------



## Laus86

I have to mix all of mine, it's all quite straight forward thou unless they change my dosage and then it can get quite complicated making sure u get all of the units correct! I think with doing the injections it gives u something to occupy your mind and is a bit of a routine and once that is over it's becomes an anxious/nervous waiting game and I'm guessing that's why everyone says its the hardest part x


----------



## lucylou7

Hey hippie - wow time flys so glad every thing is god though hope my second time ends up with a big fat BFP too x

Tinks - what time are you injecting Hun? How many days were you stimming for? You'll be fine with trigger shot huni like laus I have to mix them too but I know you will be fine just allow your self time to get it mixed Hun x


----------



## tinkerbell197

Thanks ladies I did the jab at 9:30 last night. Wasn't that bad. I couldn't snap it tho or mix it. I started to stress and walked away leaving my dp to do it all. Went out of the room with my fingers crossed lol he coped rather will he always does under pressure it's me that gets into a mess. 
I was stimming for 13 days Lucy xx


----------



## Laus86

Tinks will ur ec be tomorrow am then? Hope everything goes well and keep us posted! 
Lou I'm back at home now, I got there for 7.30 and was out by 8! Have u got a set time for your scan this am?x


----------



## tinkerbell197

Hi yes Im in tomorrow, glad really Im suffering today feel like I going to brust finding it hard to walk and when Im driving over speedbumps isnt nice. Hope Im not showing signs of ohss yet another thing for me to worry about.


----------



## Laus86

That sounds awful hun but surely if u were suffering ohss it would of been picked up on your scans, did they mention any concerns?x


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey tink how exciting sorry your uncomfortable :( what time is your EC you must be first on the list my trigger wasn't until 11.30pm on the saturday and EC was about 12 pm Monday 

Hope everyone is ok 

My appointment was ok the counsellor checked with one of the nurses and it seems everything is fine and I shouldn't get any more bleeding Yey


----------



## Laus86

That's good Laura, it won't be long now till ur stimming! I've just ha a phone call, I've got to up my dose of menopur, I'm guessing they put me on a low dose to begin with because of me having a higher risk of suffering from ohss and I mustn't be responding to well so they have upped it! Little bit worried now, hope there are plenty of follies at my scan on sat x


----------



## tinkerbell197

Thanks ladies. I'm so excited to see how many eggs I've got lol 
I've got to be in for 7:30 so hope I am first. 
Fingers crossed you start stimming soon :) x 

Don't worry about them upping your dose they did that with me and they grow really fast by the time of my next scan x


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol tink I had to be there for 7.30 they tell everyone to be there for that time so I hope your first up it's rubbish waiting 4.5 hours lol all I kept saying was I need coffee haha


----------



## Jojo27

Hi ladies, 
Hope your all ok.
Hospital have phoned DH op is on 28th jan x x


----------



## wanabeamama

:wohoo: that's great I'm so glad things are moving forward :happydance:


----------



## Jojo27

Finally! Bloody oct 2011 was our first app at st Mary's! 
We might all bump into each other at some point on death row! X


----------



## wanabeamama

God it's been long enough now :hugs:


----------



## Laus86

That's fab news, really happy for u! Do u know how long u will be looking at to start your 1st cycle?x


----------



## Jojo27

Thanks laus. When DH went to sign consent forms in jan, was told a few weeks after his op, so fingers crossed. All this is depending they get sperm good enough of course x


----------



## Laus86

Oh that would be brilliant! I've got everything x for u and ur hubby! Good luck for the 28th hun x


----------



## lucylou7

Hi guys 

Laus - I must of seen you there Hun as I was there for 7.30 too did you go on your own? There was a few of us there bright and early ! I'm back Saturday too for another scan, what times your appointment? Don't worry about them upping your dose they will be making sure those follies are growing nicely 

Laura - really glad your appointment went well not long now Hun xx

Tinks - sorry your having some pain it will all be worth it ! I took my last trigger shot at midnight and I was last in so I think you will be either first or second Hun 

Jo - that's great ! Yey not long now x

AFM - scan showed 9 follies 5 were between 13mm and 15mm so hopefully they will keep growing, I'm going back on Saturday for another scan so I think EC is going to be Monday or Tuesday nurse said more likely will be Tuesday xx


----------



## Laus86

Lou that is fab hunni, no I dragged my friend along haha! I'm such a wimp I didn't want to go on my own! We're u on your own? There was only a few of us there so we defo would of seen each other! Hopefully my ec will only be a cpl of days after yours as it seems I am 2 days behind you! What time r u there on sat?x


----------



## Laus86

Mine is at 9am, prob going to get there for about 8.15 x


----------



## Laus86

Lou what amount of menopur have u been on? I was on 150 and they have upped it to 225 x


----------



## lucylou7

Oh I think you we're sat next to me!!! Yes I went on my own, Did your friend have a grey hat on? How funny if you were sat next to me ha ! it got really busy after 8 ! I'm there at 9.15 so will hopefully see you there  

I'm on 225 and last time they dropped me down to 187 or some thing strange but this time they've kept me on same dose, yes your not fare behind me at all  x


----------



## Laus86

Haha yes I was sat next to u! Funnily enough I had a feeling that it was u sat nxt to me! At least we know what each other looks like now so we will recognise each other on sat if we cross paths which I'm sure we will! I should of said something but imagine it wasn't you I would of been sat there with another lady looking at me thinking what r u on haha x


----------



## Jojo27

Why don't we all arrange to meet up one weekend in manc for some lunch! Would be nice for us all to have a proper chat x


----------



## lucylou7

Laus - I thought the same there was one other person that I thought might be you no idea why though ha ! Arghhh well I will see you Saturday then  x

Jo - that sound lime a great idea I'd be up for that  x


----------



## wanabeamama

Jojo27 said:


> Why don't we all arrange to meet up one weekend in manc for some lunch! Would be nice for us all to have a proper chat x

Yeah that's a great idea I only have Sundays off though :(


----------



## Laus86

Yes I am up for that also! If its going to be on a Sunday It will have to be feb for me as I'm out for a meal nxt sun and my nieces r getting christened the sunday after! But other than that Sundays r good for me!
Lou I have my 1st bruise lol it's from the cetrotide that I am using! Can't wait for our scans tomorrow, I'm a bit nervous thou, I hope there is a good amount of follies!x


----------



## wanabeamama

Ooo good luck for the scans tomorrow :)


----------



## bernardblack

Hey girls. Boy its busy on this thread lately, everything is happening at once.
Only 4 more days til tbe consultation for me. the nurse rang up the other day (nearly had a cow) my appointment has been pushed back from 10am to 2.30pm instead, so not too bad. The day has been booked off work anyway.
Just a quick question but have i read this right....you have injections at midnight at st marys? Thats crazy!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

The injection at midnight or what ever time they give you late at night is the trigger shot you only do it once(yourself) 36hrs before egg collection and that is your final injection it's exciting :D


----------



## tinkerbell197

Hi ladies just a quick update. Had egg collection today they got 31 eggs and I've bad ohss so back on the injections and some tables so I won't be having transfer. All my eggs if any will be frozen for 3 month. Gutted is not the word cried most of the day and the pain is awful can't walk. I had a feeling I'd got but wanted the eggs out so they didn't cancel. Sorry to bring some rubbish news to this thread :(


----------



## Laus86

Awww tinks I'm so sorry, I really thought that they would of picked up on that with the scans and blood tests!! When will u find out how many r to be frozen?x


----------



## tinkerbell197

I don't know they are ringing me tomorrow to tell me how many fertilized. Don't how long they leave them before they freeze them. I was a bit out of it and mad is wasn't really listening to them.


----------



## bernardblack

Tink i am so sorry to hear the very very rubbish news and cant imagine what youre going through right now. 

What a crap way to start the weekend, :hug:


----------



## Laus86

I think that they freeze them straight away tomorrow! I'm sure they said that on the ivf programme the other night! And I'm sure that once they defrost them they still leave them to progress to either day 2,3 or 5! Hopefully there will be lots of embryos in the am and they will be there waiting for u when u r feeling better x


----------



## lucylou7

Oh tinks I'm so sorry Hun :-( I know it's really hard especially when you want some thing so bad (((hugs))) xxx

Laus - my tummy is bruised all over :-( I don't know if its how I'm doing it or if I just work myself up - roll on scans tomorrow  

Sundays are good for me and so is February I will just need to know the week before so I can arrange for some one to look after the horse so I don't have to rush back as I think we will have a lot to talk about  

Bernard - not long now you on a count down


----------



## wanabeamama

:( aww tink I'm sorry :cry: on the upside WOW what a lot of eggs that's great and 3 months will soon pass and it's not like you have to start from scratch :( aww huge :hug: do you have to stay in hospital? Xxx


----------



## Laus86

Yey Lou can't wait for scans! As for my bruise I don't know wot I did different but I knew straight away that it was going to bruise! I defo find the 90 degree angle injections easier than the 45 degree ones x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh yes the 45 can be trcky but I started off with 2 and a half weeks of them before going onto the 90D I found once I forgot to release the fat roll before I injected the fluid in an that was the only time I got a bruise :( boooo


----------



## Laus86

Do u no Laura I think that was the exact same thing that I did ha! I think I remembered to let it go half way through! Woops x


----------



## tinkerbell197

Thanks ladies no I don't have to stay in hospital but think I might end up there. The pain is unreal never felt anything like it in my life :(. Tmi but its like when you need to go to the toilet really bad but 10 times worse. I'm hoping it calms down soon because I can only have paracetamol an they are doing jac!


----------



## Laus86

Ohhh no tink, did u say u had to carry on with some injections? If so r they something to help with the ohss? How long did they say untill it should calm down?x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no tink :( there is a phone number for st marys out of hours emergencies on the first page Of this thread I think you should call :hugs: 

Laus lol have you had a blunt needle yet? Lol they are awful and make you bleed :(


----------



## tinkerbell197

Thanks for letting me have a rant on here ladies. I was going to go to the hospital but what I've been reading the pain is normal. Also the hospital said ring if I keep being sick and find it hard to breath so far I've been ok. Fingers crossed it stays that way. We let you all know how many eggs I've got to freeze hopefully all the pain will be worth it xxx


----------



## tinkerbell197

Laus86 said:


> Ohhh no tink, did u say u had to carry on with some injections? If so r they something to help with the ohss? How long did they say untill it should calm down?x

Hi they've put me on buserelin again for week and some cabergoline which is a table I take every other day. I go back to the hospital next week to see if its clearing up x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh I'm so glad your ok can't wait to hear how many eggies you have :hugs:


----------



## Laus86

Tinks I hope your feeling a bit better today hun? Did they say what time they would ring at?
Lou it was lovely meeting u properly, sorry I left before u got out from your scan, how did u get on? My results were much much better than I thought from when I got out of the scan lol, I really should listen properly haha! 
So ladies at 1st I thought that the lady doing my scan said that I had no follicles, however what she actually said is that there r no dominant follicles as yet! The nurse cleared that up for me lol, I have actually got 13 follies on one ovary an 17 on the other, I have asked about the risk of ohss and at the moment she said that my bloods r showing that I'm ok but I am definatly at risk of it with there being quite alot of follicles, so I am back again on Monday to see how they r getting on and the nurse said it looks like I will be stimming for a longer period of time but that is quite normal with pcos x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls,
Wow it's all go in here! I love how we have people at all different stages, lots of updates to keep us occupied! 
Tinks sorry to hear you've had a really rough time, I hope the tablets kick in soon & your feeling better. 
I'm up for a Sunday meet up! I was actually thinking we should all meet up the other day, put some faces to names. 
I rang to request treatment this morning so I'm on the good old 3 day wait now! Is there any chance they will ring sooner or am I looking at waiting till Tuesday? 
I have the worst cramps today :0(
Xx


----------



## Laus86

They rang me the same day hun, I think it was at about 2pm!! Oh I hope u get accepted hun! R u on long protocol too? 
Meeting up is definatly a good idea I think me and Lou could of talked for hours today haha x


----------



## Laus86

I've just looked at ur info and seen u r on long protocol, im still all on my lonesome on the short protocol lol x


----------



## tinkerbell197

Well here goes ladies, Out of the 31 eggs 28 matured and 20 fertilised they are now being frozen till Im better.
The pain is worth every minute of it after that result. I know I have a long way to go and they might not all servive but Ive got hope instead of a cancelled cycle and no eggs. Thanks for letting me have a sulk last night :) still in a lot of pain so resting with with chocs something Ive not eaten for 3 month. Dp went to the shop when I came out yesterday and got me mini eggs and creme eggs I just love them xxx


----------



## Laus86

Aww that is brill news! I'm glad that the news has perked u up a bit, and I'm sure u will be ready for transfer in no time! Have u worked out roughly when it will be?x


----------



## tinkerbell197

The hospital just said they like to wait 3 month let my body recover, Im just waiting for a phone call with appointment to go back and be monitored. I will know more then so all I can do it rest and drink water and hoepfully pee all this fulid out quick style lol xx


----------



## Laus86

Is it 3 full months or 3 periods? I'm just thinking depending on how regular ur cycles r and if it goes off periods then u will prob be looking at about 2 months as ur 1st period since beginning treatment will be on its way? Or am I completely wrong?x
Sorry if I'm annoying u going on wiv myself, I really over think things as u can probably tell x


----------



## tinkerbell197

Laus86 said:


> Is it 3 full months or 3 periods? I'm just thinking depending on how regular ur cycles r and if it goes off periods then u will prob be looking at about 2 months as ur 1st period since beginning treatment will be on its way? Or am I completely wrong?x
> Sorry if I'm annoying u going on wiv myself, I really over think things as u can probably tell x

Lol you are not annoying me. Ive been thinking the same and what Ive read on the good old google you are right with what you are saying xx


----------



## Laus86

Oh well I hope that is the case for u then hun! A woman on the baby makers had to have hers frozen and they said that she had them transferred 2 months later so I'm guessing that what we r thinking is going to be the case x
Lou....I've just had a phone call from the hospital asking for u haha, the nurse was getting ahead of herself!!! I have been told to up my dose to 300 menopur now, hopefully that will get these follies growing x


----------



## Laus86

Tink how many actual follicles did u have at each scan? I'm thinking I've got quite alot for my 1st scan and I'm wondering if I could end up with even more! The nurses don't seem too concerned but I'm panicking that I might end up with ohss also x


----------



## lucylou7

Hey All!

Laura it was good meeting you too hun!! I totally agree we could have talked for hours!! Im so glad they got it mixed up hun and you do have some, and they will get you stimming for longer ... they will keep a close eye on you, guess what... i might see you monday, what times is your appointment monday hun? mine is at 11.50 they offered me 10am but would be a nightmare with traffic!! So your upping your dose, that will get those follies growing in no time 

Tan - Thats blooming AMAZING!! Im really happy for you hun, 3 months will fly by i promise you xx

Emma - Hi  I had to wait over 72 hours but i requested over christmas so i think they were very busy hopefully it wont be long for you 

AFM - Went today and im not ready yet, i have mixed feelings as this time on last cylce i was today i had 15 follies ([email protected] they said i will probably loose, [email protected],x1 15mm, [email protected], x310mm-12mm and 8 small), they want me to carry on as i am and go back monday for another scan and EC will probably be wednesday. I was really worried when i came out but Laura (wannabeamama) has made me feel a whole lot better as the way she said it is last time my eggs were not mature meaning they were probably growing to fast and this time they are growing steady... thats the view i am adopting (thanks huni) xxx so lets see what happens monday xx


----------



## lucylou7

Laura - i cant believe they rang you and asked for me ! ha ha no phone call for me so i guess im on same dose... xx


----------



## bernardblack

Hey louise, keeping my fingers and toes for you and your eggs on monday. Let us know how it goes.

AFM ive been a good girl and have finally started the IVF diet, heres my list. Im worried that when treatment starts my eggs wont be good quality so have been using google and a bit of pma and have adopted the "its quality, not quantity that counts".

Pumpkin seeds, full fat milk, sunflower seeds, pine nuts, soya beans and organic yoghurt.

Them things alone costs a bomb, but if it helps im a happy bunny. Think i'll stick to more nutritious and organic foods too. Hope it pays off.


----------



## Laus86

Ahhh mines at 9.50 Lou, I don't think we will still be there then! Good news about your follies hun, I've been looking up today about follicle growth and as Laura has mentioned to u it seems that a slower growth rate is best for egg quality, just hope mine aren't the other extreme of being too slow lol! Roll on Monday hey?! I hate all this waiting around, I need a fast forward button!x
Bernard u r really throwing yourself into the healthy eating well done u!!x


----------



## lucylou7

How funny as we would have been there at the same time if I took 10am slot! I think with your new dose they will grow nice and steady huni positive thinking we will both be fine Hun  oh I'm glad you've read that too makes me feel better about things !! I know what you mean where's the fast forward button hey?! Well make sure you keep me posted on Monday Hun xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi ladies,
Not been on a couple of days, sorry to hear about your ohss Tink :( I hope you are feeling better.
Hope are you ladies jabbing yourselves are ok xx


----------



## tinkerbell197

Laus86 said:


> Tink how many actual follicles did u have at each scan? I'm thinking I've got quite alot for my 1st scan and I'm wondering if I could end up with even more! The nurses don't seem too concerned but I'm panicking that I might end up with ohss also x

Hiya I had 27 at first scan 8 at 10mm the rest wasnt worth measuring. next scan I had 12 at 12mm again the rest to small to measure. They then put my gonfal f dose up from 187.5 to 225 went for another scan and they just said the 12 are big enough and Im ready for egg collection which was a tuesday. So I stayed on the higher dose and that my trigger wenesday wasnt scaned again went in friday for egg collection and got the shock of my life when I came round. So some time from tuesday to friday everything grew and grew. Ive heard it can happen once youve had trigger but the last week I was in alot of pain. Being my first I thought it was normal and I was just being a wimp lol I really hope you dont get it Ive never had anything so painful in my life. When i gave birth to my son 15 years ago was nicer to me than this. Im hoping it calms down sooner rather than later at the mo I feel like Im going to have it forever :( xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies,
Well I finally got the call...we have been accepted! Got a scan & bloods on Tuesday & we start meds on 7th feb! 
I'm soooo excited
Hope you are all ok :0) 
Xx


----------



## bernardblack

How exciting for you emma, what treatment are you having? The 7th will be here before you know it xxxxx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks Tan
We are having long protocol with ICSI so a long time till ET but still I can't wait to finally get started :0)


----------



## tinkerbell197

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Thanks Tan
> We are having long protocol with ICSI so a long time till ET but still I can't wait to finally get started :0)

well done ec will be here before you know it once you start the injections time just goes. good luck fingers and toes crossed for you x


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg I've missed loads haga WOW Tink that's a whole lot of eggs :D well done 

Laus your getting there now :) 

Lou your so sweet :hugs:

Emma (monkey) wooohooooo finally Yey I will be about 2-3 weeks behind I think, I start stimming on 4th of march 

:hi: Bernard ans wanna


----------



## wanabeamama

Sorry monkey omg we will only be about 4 days off if your on long you will be starting stimming end of feb?? :happydance:


----------



## Laus86

Tink thanks for the info, im hoping that all will be good with me and I won't end up with it but at the same time I'm hoping these follies will start growing! It's all a constant worry isn't it! R u still not feeling any better at all hun? I'm sorry u r having such an awful time!x
Emma yay that's fab news and brill that u and Laura will be so close together x
Tan so close to ur app now, it wont be long untill u get started x


----------



## wanabeamama

I will be waiting for the updates tomorrow fingers crossed for laus and Lou


----------



## mrsmonkey10

wanabeamama said:


> Sorry monkey omg we will only be about 4 days off if your on long you will be starting stimming end of feb?? :happydance:

Oooo will I? That's great we can be cycle buddies lol
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yep we can :D how many days are you on buserelin before stimming? When is needle teach? I have needle teach the day after you start (8th feb) bc I'm not doing buserelin this time


----------



## mrsmonkey10

They left me a voicemail so I didn't get to ask any questions :0( 
I'm gonna ask for more details on Tuesday 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh ok so your there Thursday?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

No I have a scan & bloods on Tuesday
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh sorry I meant Tuesday haha oh ok yes get the details :D


----------



## lucylou7

How exciting Emma its all go now, its great how close you and Laura will be  

Laura - how you feeling about your scan tomorrow make sure you keep us posted  xx

Tan - how you feeling now Hun? 

Afm - early night, will keep you posted after scan tomorrow xx


----------



## Laus86

I'm ok, bit worried that they might not ov grown, had a few twinges on each side so hopefully that's a sign that the r growing!!! How r u feeling hun? I will defo keep u posted and u make sure u keep me posted too!xx


----------



## wanabeamama

happydance:happydance:happydance:how exciting


----------



## tinkerbell197

no laus Im not feeling any better if not its got worse. The pain is awful at times I just need to have a right good cry! I cant sleep cant lie down its just damn right awful. Painkillers dont work. Im meant to be on bedrest but cant lie down so Im sat on the sofa with a cover hoping to drop off sat up lol Im so fed up. Ive read that once af starts it should ease roll on the next 10 days :(.

Anyway a enough of me moaning! good luck for tomorrow/today as its now 1:45 in thte morning. Hope theyve grown for you xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Congrats Emma, that's exciting :) everyone is moving forward in some way or other! We've still 2 weeks until our consultation and won't be requesting until mid feb!! Hopefully there will be some bfp's on here by then :)

Tink, take care of yourself, sounds very uncomfortable xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh think I hope you got some sleep :( 

Wanna not long now :happydance:


Good Luck Laura and Lou


----------



## Laus86

Aww tink that sounds truly awful, I really feel for u! I hope it subsides soon!xx

Well my scan didn't go too well, only 1 follicle has responded and was between 8-10mm all the other 30 odd had grown from 4.8mm to a whole 4.9mm! Feeling quite down about it but the nurse said that the doc will review my notes so hopefully there will be something that they can do to get them growing! Anyway off out with the hubby for birthday lunch shortly so that will cheer me up a bit why I wait on the phone call!!

Hope ur scan goes well Lou xx


----------



## tinkerbell197

Awww Im so sorry they havent grown. The doctor will find a way :) 
enjoy your meal. 

Just waiting for a call from the nurse myself to see what happens next x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no laura hope they can do something :( 

Tink hope they call you soon


----------



## bernardblack

Hey louise - im counting down the hours, 1 day 2 hrs til the first consultation and its quite nerve wracking. I keep worrying about the endometrioma on my ovary and how that might set us back several months...but then i tell myself ive fallen pregnant twice before with it so hopefully it wont cost me any delays.

My plan for tomorrow (with my long/irregular cycles) is to beg them for any meds to shorten this current cycle. Im only cd3 but unless i get any intervention its going to be 60 day cycle. Im worried if thry turn me down for treatment twice im looking at least a 120+ day wait. Either clomid or an injection will do nicely :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Not long Bernard :happydance:
an endometrioma won't stop you getting pregnant but for ivf it's a risk because of the follicles that need to grow and egg collection it's risking a ruptured cyst it all depends on the size 
I'm pretty sure they will give you prostap for 12 weeks that's what they gave me after I had mine removed to reduce any lef over endo


----------



## wanabeamama

Sorry I didn't mean for that to sound negative :(


----------



## Laus86

Well I've had no phone call so I'm guessing that I've got to continue as I have been doing and hope they start growing!
Tan good look for tomorrow, really dig your heels in about how long your cycles r and how worried u r about how long it may take to get started, I'm sure that they will take ur long cycles into consideration, my cycle had become more regular by the time I got to my consultation so there was no reason for them to do anything about it x


----------



## bernardblack

Hey laura. Im glad ive got a good head start on the endo outcome, dont worry im glad you said those things. Id rather be realistic at this point. Will let you know how it goes. Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

bernardblack said:


> Hey laura. Im glad ive got a good head start on the endo outcome, dont worry im glad you said those things. Id rather be realistic at this point. Will let you know how it goes. Xx

I just wish someone had told me before my first consultation I was gutted about a huge delay but it could be different for you I just didn't want you to get there and be disappointed I have everything crossed that you get good news and like Laura said dig your heels in :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Laus86 said:


> Well I've had no phone call so I'm guessing that I've got to continue as I have been doing and hope they start growing!
> Tan good look for tomorrow, really dig your heels in about how long your cycles r and how worried u r about how long it may take to get started, I'm sure that they will take ur long cycles into consideration, my cycle had become more regular by the time I got to my consultation so there was no reason for them to do anything about it x

Oh I hope they get going are you using hot water bottles and getting lots of protein? :hugs:


----------



## Laus86

Arrrgh got my 1st blunt needle, this has not been a good day!!! So glad u gave me the heads up on that one Laura! Thanks! It really hurts!!
Getting lots of protein but not a hot water bottle, does that help? I will have to go and get one tomorrow if it does x


----------



## wanabeamama

Any thing that's hot on your tummy, it helps with blood flow and gets all the goodness to the ovaries quicker and help the eggs to grow try and massage your tummy were your ovaries are too I used to walk around with those stick on heat pads on my tummy haha


----------



## lucylou7

Hey Laus - Oh follies keep growing keep growing!! When are you back for another scan hun? did they say they would just call you if any thing changes? Whilst i was there the doc was in with the nurse reviewing all notes, they may just keep you stimming longer hun, did you say it was your birthday hun or OH? I cant remember hun...xx

Tan - Good Luck huni, make sure you keep us posted x

AFM - Well they have grown, i still have 15 follies and i have 6 big ones [email protected] / [email protected] / [email protected] last menopur was tonight, and i go in on Wednesday take trigger shot at 10.30pm tonight im soooooooooooo nervous its untrue!! i just hope all goes well... i am going to be a nervous wreck so i apologise to all in advance!!


----------



## Laus86

I will defo go and get one tomorrow morning then, anything that may help is worth a shot!x


----------



## Laus86

It's mine Lou, not been the best one lol, I can't remember but hubby said that she said if I need to change anything then they will call! I've been trying to look it up and it seems it's quite common with pcos to take longer but 0.1mm in 2 days doesn't seem very promising to me! I'm trying to take positive out of the fact that the nurse doesn't seem to concerned about it and if the doc hasn't said to change anything then surely they mustn't be too worried about it! Back again on wed for another scan!
Oooh good luck hunni, I have everything double x for u and your oh!!xx


----------



## lucylou7

:cake:Happy Birthday to you! Happy Birthday to you! Happy birthday dear Laura Happy Birthday to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cake:

Im sure if they were worried they would of called or changed your dose and they havent so it just make take longer hun thats all... I have every thing crossed for you both too xx


----------



## Laus86

And if u need to talk and spill all your nerves out on here then go for it chuck, that's what we r here for xx


----------



## lucylou7

Thank you huni xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAURA
[IMG]https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/image-1_zpsb6d698ec.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Laus86

Thanks ladies your little pics put a smile on my face and made me chuckle! Xx
Laura I have just dragged the hubby out to the asda to invest in a hot water bottle haha! Now to find that pingu hot water bottle cover I still have from when I was a youngster lol! I'm now lay in bed wiv it on my tummy about to munch a bag of nuts haha!xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha perfect I love pingu lol were are you from? Xx


----------



## Laus86

Haha I know I loved watching him, and I could totally understand every word I what he said lol!
I live near media city in Salford! R u Oldham way? I vaguely remember reading that there r a few ladies on here from that area???x


----------



## wanabeamama

Ah ok I know where that is :) yes I'm Oldham lol how long does it take you to get o st Mary's ?


----------



## Laus86

On a clear run 15-20 mins! Quite lucky really! How about u? I'd imagine roughly the same depending on time of day?x


----------



## wanabeamama

Yep 15-20 min I know a short cut lol


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Happy birthday Laura :)

Good luck Lucy, I'm hope everything goes well the next couple of days x


----------



## Laus86

Thank u Kate!!x
Where do u park?x


----------



## Jojo27

Laura, please tell me your shortcut! X


----------



## tinkerbell197

Laus happy birthday for yesterday xx Dont worry about them growing, Mine was slow and I was stimming a little longer then look what happened? Im not saying you will get ohss Im just the unlucky one! They will grow and be ready before you know it xx

Lucylou good luck for tomorrow xx

Hey wanabe Im not far from you! Im in Saddleworth :) 

Parking I usually park on the side near the tesco garage/subway its free after 9:30 :) 
When I had bloods I got my dp to wait at the side of the clinic while I went in he he
I dont like driving in multi story carparks dont know why just scare me to death! Only time I went in there was EC day and I got dp to drive. 

AFM- Im feeling 50% better today pain is bearable and feel abit hungover (no i havent been drinking ha ha) MIght treat myself to a glass at weekend when Ive stopped all the meds xx


----------



## Laus86

Ahh, I park on a road that is prety much opposite the entrance to the ivf department, I think it is called Denmark road, if u come out of the ivf department do a right then its the 1st left! I will double check tomorrow! It is free but u can only park there for 2hrs!x


----------



## wanabeamama

Jojo27 said:


> Laura, please tell me your shortcut! X[/
> 
> Do you know we're woodhouses and daisy nook is?
> 
> I turn off hollins road were the fire station is then follow that road until first left then go straight up that road to COAL PIT LANE
> At SUL LAGO resteraunt take the right through wood houses then when you come out on that bend go left follow that up and when you come to the traffic lights turn right takes you up near Asda then head up to where the Mercedes garage is and I think it's just past there there is a metal bridge on the left turn there and then follow round to the right,
> Follow that road down to bottom over speed bumps (it brings you out we're that huge PC world is near Piccadilly) turn left onto that main road and then imideate right at the lights that takes you onto the fly-over take 2nd exit then first off roundabout follow that road and were it says turn for the hospital Don't , just go straight ahead follow that road until you go over 2 spread bumps at the seccond one there will be a sport pitch with high metal fences turn left there and I park on that road it's at the side of the whitworth art gallery right opposite the entrance to st Mary's
> 
> 
> When we all meet up you should follow me lol


----------



## Laus86

Tink I am so glad u r starting to feel better, I bet that is such a relief! U make sure u have a big glass of your fave wine at wknd, u more than deserve it xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Laus86 said:


> Ahh, I park on a road that is prety much opposite the entrance to the ivf department, I think it is called Denmark road, if u come out of the ivf department do a right then its the 1st left! I will double check tomorrow! It is free but u can only park there for 2hrs!x

That's we're I park lol it's at the side of the whitworth art gallery :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yep wine makes everything better :wine:


----------



## tinkerbell197

wanabeamama said:


> Yep wine makes everything better :wine:

Love that pic might try that at weekend ha ha


----------



## Jojo27

Thanks Laura. Yeah I know daisy book. So do you live hathershaw way? X
I usually park in the multi story but will park over the way in future, I have been up that street before but couldn't find a ticket machine, so didn't want to risk it x


----------



## wanabeamama

It's free for 2 hours so you don't need a ticket I was like that the first time I parked there but I asked a traffic warden and he said the same free for 2 hrs :D xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies just had my bloods & scan all ok. 
I'm back on 7th feb for needle teach & start my injections same day eeek it's finally happening! 
Hope you are all ok
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Woohoo Yey so exciting that's great :happydance: I'm having needle teach the day after lol


----------



## Jojo27

That's brill news Emma!!! 
Thanks for the info Laura re parking. Just thinking though and think your journey may be long way round for me? X


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg it's almost a year since I started this thread 12th of Feb last year lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Jojo27 said:


> That's brill news Emma!!!
> Thanks for the info Laura re parking. Just thinking though and think your journey may be long way round for me? X

Oh ok we're are you coming from again?


----------



## Jojo27

I am moorside! How about u? X


----------



## Jojo27

Omg! Nearly a year! X


----------



## Laus86

Emma that's fab news!
Also about the free parking road, if u can get a space down the far end of it then it is free all day but they tend to be quite difficult to get unless u get there really early! May be useful for egg collection day thou x


----------



## bernardblack

Hey girls just been for the consultation and heres the results:

AMH level : 37.4
Cd2 follicles: 11 on one side, 8 on the other

Will be trying 3 rounds of IUI and to ring up 12th Feb if im accepted i start treatment!! Ive been given pills to bring on a period.

If all 3 fail then i will start IVF. Will get 2 tries. No need for surgery :)

So all in all im very pleased with the result. Roll on February!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Bernard that's great new wooohoooooo what a result :happydance: when will you take the pills for AF?


----------



## wanabeamama

That's a great AMH by the way :thumbup:


----------



## bernardblack

Thanks for that Laura :)

If im accepted for feb then i take the tablets after the acceptance. It'll be a case of having them for 5 days, period will arrive 2 days later then i ring back st marys and treatment commemces. to be honest im pleased cause the consultant was pretty much saying to just ring up every month which is way better than a 120+ day wait. Xx


----------



## Laus86

Tan yay, that's really good news!!x
Lou good luck for tomorrow hun, hope u r feeling ok about it x


----------



## lucylou7

Emma - Thats great news, not long for you and Laura now! Yey! 

Laura - Wow a year hey... Well i would like to thank you for starting this as i have got to meet you amazing ladies and the support on here is fab-blooming-tastic!! 

Tan - Thats great huni, roll on IUI and that big fat BFP !! Great AMH By the way 

Tinks - Glad your feeling better hun, onwards and upwards and a glass of vino this weekend is in order 

Laus - Good Luck for your scan tomorrow hun hope those follies have grown i have a feeling they have hun! keep us posted 

AFM - well D day tomorrow..... and breath........ ha ha Keep every thing crossed girls will try to keep you posted xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Laus good luck for tomorrow keep up with the hot water bottle :) 

Lou good luck for tomorrow we will be thinking of you :) and I'm glad you found this thread too :) 

Big hugs to everyone wow all of a sudden is full steam ahead woooohoooo bring on the 2013 bfp's


----------



## Laus86

I'm on it with the hot water bottle Laura it is stuck to me for the 3rd time today haha!x


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha :) 
What time is your appointment tomorrow?


----------



## Laus86

It's at 9.50!!! Ohhh 12 hrs precisely haha x


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck today girls :hugs:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hope the appointments went well today girls? 
Great news Emma, sounds like they have a long term plan for you n that'll increase the chances of a BFP for you in 2013 x


----------



## Laus86

Still no good news for me, these follies r being stubborn! Got to carry on stimming and go back again on Friday for another scan! So fed up I feel like they just aren't going to grow x


----------



## wanabeamama

Laus86 said:


> Still no good news for me, these follies r being stubborn! Got to carry on stimming and go back again on Friday for another scan! So fed up I feel like they just aren't going to grow x

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: keep going laura were all here for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Oh no Laura, just keep positive, stress could affect the hormones n if they are taking their time to grow you might get better quality eggs....little comfort I know but it will happen xx


----------



## Laus86

They have just rang and I have to up the menopur to 337.5 so with a bit of luck that will help! I'm trying not to stress but would like some answers as to how long they would let me carry on for and if they have seen this situation b4 but when I ask they don't really give much back so I am still none the wiser x


----------



## wanabeamama

I think the only way to get an answer would be to ask to speak to the doctor I think the nurses just get a note to call and tell you what to do but don't say why :( have you googled to see if you can find anyone in the same situation? 

How many days have you been stimming for?


----------



## Laus86

I have googled but no one seems to be in the same situation, there are similar situations but no one with such little response! Today is day 12 of stimming!x


----------



## wanabeamama

Ooh no when do you go back? Have you asked if you can speak to a doctor?


----------



## lucylou7

Hey girls 

Just an update, not great news and still very upset they only got 1 egg the other follicles had no eggs in :-( I know it only takes 1 so I'm praying to god the one one egg is strong will find out tomorrow morning :-( 

Laura - dairy there not growing much hopefully higher dose will help every thing crossed for you huni xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Laus86

Ohh Lou I am hoping and praying for ur little eggy too!! It does only take 1 and hopefully that 1 will be the 1!xxx

Laura I'm back on Friday am for another scan, I've not spoke to a doctor, do u think I should ask to? Will they not just tell me that they r too busy?x


----------



## tinkerbell197

laus they will grow now theyve upped your meds :) x

Lucylou yes it does only takes one. This will be the one special egg that you need :) good luck xx

Im feeling alot better thank god. Still getting pains but not like they where. I think its the buserelin I remember from when I first started them. Friday is my last injection after a long 5 weeks :) A bit gutted Ive got to wait 3 months but I think its for the best my body needs a break for it all. I will still pop on from time to time to see how you are all getting on and I want to wish you all the best of luck. Take care ladies and thank you for your support xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Laura I think it's worth asking if it means putti g your mind at rest maybe ask when your there tomorrow if you don't have any progression if your face to face when you ask they might find it harder to say no lol 


Lou I'm thinking of you :hug::


----------



## wanabeamama

tinkerbell197 said:


> laus they will grow now theyve upped your meds :) x
> 
> Lucylou yes it does only takes one. This will be the one special egg that you need :) good luck xx
> 
> Im feeling alot better thank god. Still getting pains but not like they where. I think its the buserelin I remember from when I first started them. Friday is my last injection after a long 5 weeks :) A bit gutted Ive got to wait 3 months but I think its for the best my body needs a break for it all. I will still pop on from time to time to see how you are all getting on and I want to wish you all the best of luck. Take care ladies and thank you for your support xxx

I'm glad your doing better the 3 months is crap when they told me I had to have the 3 month down reg again I was gutted but I'm almost half way there now, I find it goes quicker coming on here and seeing my ticker going down every day lol
So next time you won't have a long cycle and lots of injections? It will soon be here :hugs:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Lucy, sorry to hear you didn't get more eggs, that's so disappointing for you but it might be the perfect little eggie :) 
Tink, glad you are feeling better, we all know that the wait is frustrating, I hope it flies for you xx


----------



## lucylou7

Hi girls, 

Just an update, the egg didnt fertilise :-( it was immature again, im so very upset and feel like some one has just crushed me and i dont know how to pick myself up :-( im going to have a break of here for a few days to get my head together.. 

Laura - Good luck with your scan tomorrow hun thinking of you xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

:( :hugs: so sorry Hun x


----------



## Laus86

So so so sorry hun! I'm really gutted for u both hun! U take some time to get your thoughts and feelings together and remember we r all here for u if u need us xxx


----------



## Jojo27

So sorry Lucy! Thinking of you x x


----------



## lucylou7

Thank you every one we have an urgent appointment on 5th feb and we will see a councillor aswell, just hoping I can get some answers as I'm crushed at the moment :-( xxx


----------



## bernardblack

Louise, I can't imagine how crushing that must have been for you today :hug:

I so wish the last part of January flies by for you and you can get some answers. If you take a break from here, will you let us know what happens with the Councillor?


----------



## Laus86

I'm glad u don't have to wait too long to get some answers Lou! Will u c the councillor before your app?xxx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Oh Lou I'm so sorry to hear your news, I can't imagine how upset you both are at the moment. 
Please let us know how you get on with the counsellor 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck today laura &#55356;&#57152;


----------



## Laus86

Hi ladies, slightly better news today, i have 3 follies on my left ovary that r growing still no response on my right ovary, I'm not sure on sizes but its a start, still not brilliant but hopefully the start of a growth spurt!! Back for another scan on sun am!x


----------



## bernardblack

Hey Laura, 3 is good but will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed come Sunday you'll have a few more. I didn't realise they do scans on Sunday, quite useful to know I guess!

xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey that's progress :D 

Tan they do them every day :thumbup:


----------



## Laus86

Yes tan they r open everyday! I'm feeling a bit more positive after today's scan! Hopefully some of the others will get growing aswell! I have 46 follicles all together which is a bit scary!!!


----------



## bernardblack

46?! wow I mean thats good but would that mean you may potentially OHSS? if so can they do something about that or are they confident you'll be fine?

And excellent news about the 7 day a week opening times, it's a weight off the shoulders thinking about work and holidays etc


----------



## Laus86

When I first started I was worried about ohss as at my day 8 scan I had about 30 follies but they just haven't been growing so I was more worried about that! But yes there is still a big risk that I could end up with it and that is why I'm on short protocol, aparently at my 1st scan before I even started stimming I had quite a few follies because of my pcos! I've just got to hope for the best I suppose, I'm willing a fair few more to grow but at the same time thinking not too many lol x


----------



## lucylou7

(i know im taking a break but i have to keep routing for you guys) x

Laura - Great news its progress, and at least they are responding now hun , make sure they keep a close eye on you hun x

I will let you know about my appointments, they are on the same day one after another so i will keep you all posted - Thank you xx


----------



## bernardblack

It sounds like a mind field of emotions, like you said it's all about finding the right balance, keeping fingers crossed you'll be reet!

I have a question, what are you work situations like and how do you feel in your jobs? only ask cause I've had it with mine and have come to a brick wall. I'm honestly not fussed what job to move into but am obviously a little concerned about TTC and how moving to a new place might limit me holiday wise. My current job I have 40 days this year, you might think wow but I bought 17 of them for baby etc.

*sigh* oh I don't know what to do, I literally have nothing to do in the current job and cause the works not coming in things are pants and I don't imagine them getting better. BUT if I go I might be in a position where I struggle to take last minute appointments\holidays...dilema.

I've even been thinking about moving into foster care work but I don't know if that would effect my treatment, anyone with the same thoughts and feelings?


----------



## bernardblack

I have a useful link if anyone is interested, about research at St Marys. Would be interesting to know if anyone has already participated

https://www.cmft.nhs.uk/directorates/ivf/research.asp.html


----------



## Jojo27

Hi tan.
I am in quite a current job, 4 months. I left my last job as they too were going through a bad patch so I got ahead of the game and found a new job. (They have now gone into admin) anyways......most places you accrue an average of 1.6 days a month with most starting this from the day you start, so I am sure all will be fine should you wish to look for a new job x x


----------



## wanabeamama

bernardblack said:


> It sounds like a mind field of emotions, like you said it's all about finding the right balance, keeping fingers crossed you'll be reet!
> 
> I have a question, what are you work situations like and how do you feel in your jobs? only ask cause I've had it with mine and have come to a brick wall. I'm honestly not fussed what job to move into but am obviously a little concerned about TTC and how moving to a new place might limit me holiday wise. My current job I have 40 days this year, you might think wow but I bought 17 of them for baby etc.
> 
> *sigh* oh I don't know what to do, I literally have nothing to do in the current job and cause the works not coming in things are pants and I don't imagine them getting better. BUT if I go I might be in a position where I struggle to take last minute appointments\holidays...dilema.
> 
> I've even been thinking about moving into foster care work but I don't know if that would effect my treatment, anyone with the same thoughts and feelings?

Tan you also need to think about maternity pay???? You need to have been employed somewhere for 6 months, 

Do you still get paid for doing nothing?


----------



## wanabeamama

bernardblack said:


> I have a useful link if anyone is interested, about research at St Marys. Would be interesting to know if anyone has already participated
> 
> https://www.cmft.nhs.uk/directorates/ivf/research.asp.html

An yes they asked us at our consultation but it wasn't straight forward some we said yes and some we said no :thumbup: I can't remember what we said no to I think I said yes to eggs and no to embryos


----------



## Laus86

Tan I think that if u feel like u need to look for a new job an this wouldn't cause any extra worries then go for it! If there is one thing that I have learnt from ttc it's dont hold back! We always wanted to go travelling but we wanted a baby more so never did it, when I look back at the 6 or so years we have spent ttc we could of travelled the world many times over but we didn't and put our lives on hold! If I could do it all again I would of gone travelling and carried on ttc as If we had of fell pregnant we could just of come home!
As for becoming a foster carer I don't see why it would affect u receiving your treatment but with being so close I would be more worried about the stress and emotional ties that come along with being a foster carer! It is something that I am also interested in doing but at the moment I feel I have too much emotional baggage to be able to cope with without adding any more x


----------



## Laus86

We agreed to all of the research, without research we wouldn't be able to have the treatment we r receiving now so I am more than happy to be able to contribute where possible!x


----------



## bernardblack

jo - thanks, it's good to know someone else has taken the plunge and started a new job whilst TTC :)

Laura (wana)- Ahh yeah Maternity Pay, not really thought about that to be honest, think I might try and move within the company where there'll be more work. It's just so dull at the minute, plus it becomes harder to fill in a time sheet, if theres little work coming in you have to "book to bench" and too much of that could mean a bad thing :S

It's good you're doing some of the research, think if I'm offered I'll do it too!

Laura (Laus86) - I agree, doesn't TTC put your life on hold?! you keep thinking "we'll do this after the baby is here" but then before you know it years have passed and you end up regretting it.

Hubby says we shouldn't foster at the minute for those reasons you mentioned, but it's definately something we'll be trying in the future. How come you have to have the research in order to have the treatment??

Spent most of last night applying for jobs, heck if I get an interview I'm happy, but will see what happens I guess!


----------



## bernardblack

Has anyone tried acupuncture or reflexology during their treatment? just reading some articles on how it can help.


----------



## Laus86

I meant that ivf wouldn't be available today if it wasn't for research/scientific experiment lol! Sorry my wording wasn't too good there!!! 
I would imagine that even if u started a new job and fell pregnant u would be able to claim some sort of mat pay through the government as u would have been in employment before moving jobs try looking it up I'm sure there will be some info online!! I will have to claim my mat pay myself as I'm self employed, I think it is done through the job center!x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls
Tan- a friend of mine had acupuncture during treatment and swore by it, I'm def considering it IF we have treatment! 
I say IF because after 3yrs TTC, a consultant appointment less than two weeks away.... I just did a test n got a BFP!!!!! I'm in shock at the mo....it was only a Tesco cheapie so DH is on his way to the chemist to get a clear blue or first response!!! Going to try n keep my cool cos I could only be 4 weeks at most, please keep your fingers crossed that this is it for us :):):) x


----------



## Laus86

Arrrrhhh!! That would be absolutely amazing news!! Ive got everything x for u but usually a positive is a positive! Let us know how u get on hun x


----------



## bernardblack

PICTURE, PUT A PICCY UP!!!!!!!

Awww so amazing if it's a BFP. Are you on any meds or is this a natural cycle? xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I've tried to attach a pic of the first test, not FMU n I'd only bee to the loo an hour earlier, came up straight away!!! Just got a positive on clear blue too!!!! In complete shock!!!
It's a natural cycle Hun, just wasn't thinking about it as much, i've been so focus on getting ready for IVF!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## skinnyminny2

Wow, that's great news.xx


----------



## Laus86

I'd say that is prety clear hun!! How exciting x


----------



## Jojo27

That is brilliant!!! X


----------



## bernardblack

Awwww how nice. That definately means one thing....October baby. Eeeee so excited for you. I bet you wont sleep tonight, all the new feelings and emotions will keep you up all night! Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg I'm confused lol I thought you were on cd6?????? 
Wow Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lucylou7

Congratulations wanna! x

Laura - How did your scan go today ? x


----------



## Laus86

Hey Lou, only just managed to get on here today!! How r u bearing up hunni?xx
Scan went well, I now have 15 decent size follies on my left ovary and 12 on the right! They said ec will probably be nxt thurs or fri! x


----------



## lucylou7

That's great Laura  nearly there now Hun xx

I'm ok, very emotional and up and down I just want to be able to move forward and I feel I can't at the moment but I know I have too xx


----------



## Laus86

Awwh hun I really feel for u! I cant imagine how hard it must be for u at the mo! Never give up hope thou hun! Hopefully once u have had your consultation u will have a bit more information and u will be able to move forward!xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

wanabeamama said:


> Omg I'm confused lol I thought you were on cd6??????
> Wow Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:

My ticker is slightly out of date cos every now and then I have 32day cycle, but I was due af on Thurs so it's not too far off!!!
Thank you for all the support ladies, it's so early for us n really don't want to get my hopes up but just so happy that its even happened! x


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey laura they are finally growing that's great :happydance:


----------



## Laus86

I no Laura, hopefully I will find out ec day tomorrow!!! Started to get a few niggly pains now, I'm guessing this is normal???x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Yey can't wait to hear how you get on today :) I don't specifically remember any pains but I only had 6 follicles, have you asked the nurses if its normal? X


----------



## Laus86

Only started getting them the last couple of days, it's nothing major, I sometimes get a similar pain on my left side around ovulation date in a normal cycle so I'm guessing it could just be like an ovulation pain but keeps coming an going as I'm my ovaries aren't releasing the follicles x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh ok if it gets bad you must tell them :( what time are you at st Mary's? Do you have a scan today?


----------



## Laus86

My scan was at 11.20, everything seems fine and I have been booked in for ec on thurs so my trigger shot is at 12 tonight, what time do u think I will be there till on thurs with my trigger being at that time?x


----------



## lucylou7

Hi Laura glad every thing is good roll on EC  

My first round my trigger was at 12 and I was last in Hun I think I went in 11ish (depends how many ladies are in also) so take some magazines, every one is different as to how long it takes to come around I think procedure is usually 30 mins (depending how many they get) then you have to go to the loo and have a drink and some toast before you leave you also have to wait for embryologist to come and speak to you Hun - don't forget your dressing gown, when I was there one girl had not brought one and was slightly awkward when she went to loo before she went down xx


----------



## Laus86

Haha I bet that was a lovely sight for everyone!! How embarrassed would u be!! Did ur partner get to wait with u? And I forgot to ask where I'm supposed to go??? Do I just go to the nurses hub?xx


----------



## wanabeamama

lucylou7 said:


> Hi Laura glad every thing is good roll on EC
> 
> My first round my trigger was at 12 and I was last in Hun I think I went in 11ish (depends how many ladies are in also) so take some magazines, every one is different as to how long it takes to come around I think procedure is usually 30 mins (depending how many they get) then you have to go to the loo and have a drink and some toast before you leave you also have to wait for embryologist to come and speak to you Hun - don't forget your dressing gown, when I was there one girl had not brought one and was slightly awkward when she went to loo before she went down xx

:rofl::rofl::rofl oh no not the butt crack for everyone to see lol 




Yey laura finally your there, I was ready to go home for 12.30 ish and I was trigge at 11.30pm


----------



## Laus86

Thanks Laura!! When u had et what time were u in and out at? If I have a day 3 transfer it will be on Sunday and its my nieces christenings and I'm godmother eeek!x


----------



## tinkerbell197

Laus86 said:


> Haha I bet that was a lovely sight for everyone!! How embarrassed would u be!! Did ur partner get to wait with u? And I forgot to ask where I'm supposed to go??? Do I just go to the nurses hub?xx

Hiya just popped on to see how everyone was getting along. you go to ward 90 go in the main doors and instead of going up the stairs where you have bloods and scans turn right see the lift and walk down along corridor. be warned it is long and freezing so is the ward. good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Laus86 said:


> Thanks Laura!! When u had et what time were u in and out at? If I have a day 3 transfer it will be on Sunday and its my nieces christenings and I'm godmother eeek!x

If EC is on Thursday a 3 day transfer will be Sunday I had a 2 day transfer though BC I only had 2 embies I was only there for about 30 min tops I had to be there for about 12.30 sat in waiting area for a bit wile they went through test day and so on and gave me a piece of paper wit doos and donts and then when in the transfer room took about 10 min and then you run for a wee and go home lol 
The day after transfer is classed as day 1 :hugs:


----------



## Laus86

Ooops that may run into the christening!!! Oh well it can't be helped! Hopefully we will get to day 5, imagine all the q's I'm going to be asked if I'm not at the chritening!! Seems my sister can't book anything without it interfering with my treatment x


----------



## bernardblack

Good luck for Sunday Laura xxxx


----------



## lucylou7

Good luck tomorrow Laura ! And yes your OH can wait with you xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Laus86 said:


> Ooops that may run into the christening!!! Oh well it can't be helped! Hopefully we will get to day 5, imagine all the q's I'm going to be asked if I'm not at the chritening!! Seems my sister can't book anything without it interfering with my treatment x

You may have to be sick and unable to get out of bed :haha: but hopefully you will be able to make it :hugs::hugs::flower:

How you feeling Lou? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Tan when do you next go to st Mary's? :hugs:


----------



## bernardblack

Hey Laura! Well i get to ring St Marys in 20 days to see if they'll accept me for my first (and hopefully last) IUI!!!! Getting quite excited now. Im trying not to get my hopes up but compared to IVF i imagine IUI to be a more straight forward treatment so could be easier to be accepted....oh boy look at me trying to convince myself Feb might be my lucky month.

The consultant ( think her name was Goash) told us to stop trying but if im not accepted next month i think it'll do no harm to keep on trying!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Yey that will fly by how exciting they told us to stop trying but yeah right I Avnet got pregnant n 3 and a half tars of trying there is no danger of it happening now lol


----------



## Laus86

Well I've just got back home! Wot a long day! Had a lovely little sleep and then talked the lady who was with me when I came rounds socks off haha! I have got 27 eggs!!!! I really really was not expecting that many! I will receive the phone call at about 9.30 am to inform me of how many have fertilised! I'm feeling a little bit nervous but hoping that with the amount of eggs we have that we will get a good amount of embryos!xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow the waiting paid off that's great news :happydance:


----------



## skinnyminny2

Wow 27, that's great.x


----------



## Jojo27

That's brilliant! X


----------



## lucylou7

That's great Laura xx


----------



## Laus86

Thanks ladies, I've been keeping myself busy today, we went for lunch and I got my eyebrows threaded as I obviously mustn't of felt that my body had been through enough today lol! Sleep time soon (if my mind will let me) x


----------



## Laus86

We have 9 embies!!! Got to wait for a phone call on Sunday am to find out how they r doing and find out if we r having replacement that day or if we r going to blasto stage!!x


----------



## wanabeamama

That's great news laura :happydance: hopefully it will go to 5dt


----------



## Laus86

I'm hoping so, then I will have fun arguing with them to put 2 back if we r lucky enough to have a good number on day 5!x


----------



## skinnyminny2

That's great news. Will they not put two in anyway?x


----------



## Laus86

If u get to day 5 and there r a few blasts then they advise to only replace 1 but I asked the embryologist about it and said if I was adamant that I wanted 2 replaced then where would I stand and he basically said that they would have to let us replace 2! So basically I I stan my ground and don't back down then I will get my way x


----------



## skinnyminny2

Hope you get your way.x


----------



## wanabeamama

They only wanted to put 2 in me because I only had 2 and I had to have a 2dt


----------



## hippiehappy

Hey Laura that's fab news about 9 fertilised, it's the exact same number we had so it's got to be a lucky number! Funny thing is I was told I would get 2 put back if there were 2 left at day 5. They never mentioned putting oly one back, but then the embryologist did mention that it was our last funded cycle so maybe that's why. As it happened there were 3 so they put 2 back, the third sadly wasn't to be a frostie though and embie #2 was not a sticky one as some remember I had a very bad bleed at about 4-5 weeks pg.
Fingers crossed you get lots of lovely blasts, like I said 9 is definitely a lucky number.
Also WannaBTheMum eeek! I know how cautious you're feeling right now, but a positive is a positive!! :happydance: so so pleased for you xx
AFM all good, feeling much better now I'm over halfway through. Been keeping a bit of a low profile but been lurking, I just didn't think it'd be right to pop up while a few people on here were going through bad outcomes. I've been through it myself and can appreciate that the last thing you want is to see somebody's tickers, but I've been cheering for you all & thinking about you. 
Fingers crossed for all who are doing treatment now or have stuff happenig soon!
Hope everybody's doing ok :hug:


----------



## bernardblack

Hey hippie, nice to see you on here. Really can't believe how much time has flown since you got your BFP. Feels like yonks ago!

Good luck Laura, 9 seems like an extremely great result. I hope the next great result is a BFP!

Laura (wana) where are you with your treatment, you must be coming up to the exciting stage?

I had fun at work today...not! To save money the company are forcing us to book 5 days holiday before end of march. Ive had to tell my manager as im "in a situation outside of work" i cant pick in advance which days and its mostly going to be last minute requests at that!! Everything should be ok though. Im just glad hes asked no further questions!!


----------



## Laus86

Hippie the embryologist had wrote on a sheet that if we get any blasts at day 5 we would have 1 replaced, hence why I asked the question! I am adamant that I want 2 if i am lucky enough to have 2 or more by day 5 as I am 100% certain that this will give us the best chance of pregnancy! I think like u said if it is your 2nd/last funded cycle then they will offer to put 2 back on day 5 as they want to give u the best possible chance! Which is why I don't understand how they can say on your 1st cycle that research shows that there is just as much chance of pregnancy having 1 blast put back as there is having 2 put back! It's totally contradicting!
Anyway how exciting for u, r u having a suprise or do u know if it's a girl or boy? It's lovely to hear from u and find out how u r getting along!!x


----------



## hippiehappy

Laus I totally agree with you about chances of pregnancy however they might have said that to do all they can to avoid you getting pregnant with twins. As great as that sounds, two for the price of one and all that, it makes a pregnancy very very risky and the chances of things going wrong are very high compared to a singleton. I'm sure they have your best interest at heart though I also think they don't fully appreciate how rubbish going through IVF is! Perhaps they're just thinking oh well she can always have another cycle but we all know what the implications of that are, on both a mental and physical level. So yeah fingers crossed that they put 2 back in there!
I found out that baby is a boy which was a bit of a shock as I was convinced it'd be a girl! But I'm happy now as he's doing well, in spite of me havig caught every bug going including the norovirus over Xmas, yuck!
Hope to read more good news soon x


----------



## Jojo27

Afternoon ladies,
Just found the below online is a good read if any of you are are having a snow day! X
https://www.twinmummyanddaddy.com/?m=1
Jo x


----------



## wanabeamama

bernardblack said:


> Hey hippie, nice to see you on here. Really can't believe how much time has flown since you got your BFP. Feels like yonks ago!
> 
> Good luck Laura, 9 seems like an extremely great result. I hope the next great result is a BFP!
> 
> Laura (wana) where are you with your treatment, you must be coming up to the exciting stage?
> 
> I had fun at work today...not! To save money the company are forcing us to book 5 days holiday before end of march. Ive had to tell my manager as im "in a situation outside of work" i cant pick in advance which days and its mostly going to be last minute requests at that!! Everything should be ok though. Im just glad hes asked no further questions!!

I have 5 weeks until I start the menopur :coffee: booo needle teach is in 2 weeks so that will be a little bit of excitement lol
How are you feeling :hugs:


----------



## bernardblack

5 weeks, that will soon be here before you know it xx

Im good thanks, I am wondering when needle teach will be myself, do they do it just before treatment starts?

Possibly 17 days to go!!!!!


----------



## skinnyminny2

Jojo27 said:


> Afternoon ladies,
> Just found the below online is a good read if any of you are are having a snow day! X
> https://www.twinmummyanddaddy.com/?m=1
> Jo x

Thanks for posting this link. It was quite informative when you don't really understand what is ahead.x


----------



## skinnyminny2

Hi

Just a quick question. What does short protocol entail?
Xx


----------



## Laus86

Good morning ladies, well I've had the phone call, I have 1 top grade, and 3 that r freezable! They told me that I am to have 1 replaced today but I have asked for 2 so I have now got to wait and see for the final decision!x
Skinnyminny I was on short protocol and it basically cuts out the down reg period, I had to ring on day 1 of my cycle and by day 3 I had bloods and scans and started my menopur (stimming) injections! I think most people stimm for about 12 days but with me it was about 18 as my follicles were lazy and took a while to grow! I think it is used more with people who suffer from pcos and who have a low egg reserve, mine was slightly below average so I could of ended up on either but the doctor decided on short x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Good luck today Laura, got my fx'd that they put two very sticky beans back :)

I've been lurking the last few days, had to take some time off work after having a slight bleed on Weds. Everything is fine but had a stressful few days! 

Haven't contacted my docs yet, going to wait until Weds n see how things are n then ring them, should be 6 weeks by then!!

X


----------



## lucylou7

Hey Laura that's great news hope every thing went ok today x

AFM - im still down in the dumps my brother who lives in London and has 3 kids ( they don't know our situation) announced that his wife is pregnant and it was an 'accident' :-( I wish and pray we have an 'accident' like that some day soon :-( x


----------



## wanabeamama

lucylou7 said:


> Hey Laura that's great news hope every thing went ok today x
> 
> AFM - im still down in the dumps my brother who lives in London and has 3 kids ( they don't know our situation) announced that his wife is pregnant and it was an 'accident' :-( I wish and pray we have an 'accident' like that some day soon :-( x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bernardblack

Oh louise its so hard isnt it?!?!

When TTC you just want the whole world to disappear just so then you dont feel the stress or pressure to compete with the rest of the world right?!....well thats how i feel. What if you told your brother your struggles, the last thing you need is their pregnancy stressing you out even further xxxx


----------



## bernardblack

Are any of you girls going to watch that pop reunion show on itv2 on thursday, its got all the old classics appearing, honeyz, 5ive, bewitched, atomic kitten. Cant wait to watch it but bet i forget its on :s


----------



## Laus86

Awww Lou thank you so much for ur support, I can't imagine how difficult it is for u at the mo and u still looking in and cheering me on really does mean alot! I had a good friend tell me the other day that she is also pregnant with her 4th child, her husband had a vasectomy a cpl of years ago that didn't work an this is there 2nd pregnancy since that! It hasn't really made me feel upset or anything but I do think it is completely different when it is a brother/sister or other really close relative!xx


----------



## Laus86

Ok so I had 2 embryos transferred, they were absolutely fine with this and just double checked that I was aware of the added risks! 1 was top grade 8 cell and the other was a good 8 cell! I have 2 frosties, 1 is 7 cell and 1 is 6 cell!!! On our way home in the car our favourite wedding songs came on, hopefully a good omen!!!x


----------



## wanabeamama

Tan that sounds fun lol I will look out for that 


Laura wow that's great so now the tww begins :happydance: good luck


----------



## wanabeamama

Hw do you feel laura?


----------



## Laus86

I'm feeling ok, had quite a few stomach cramps since egg collection but I'm presuming this is quite normal especially after having my ovaries pierced so many times! I've not had to take any pain killers or anything it's just quite frustrating! Feeling quite positive at the moment but allready willing the next 18 days away!x


----------



## wanabeamama

What date is test day?


----------



## Jojo27

Hi ladies,
Well my amazing DH had his op today! Bit hazy this afternoon but he's fine. We don't get the results for around 2 weeks so fingers crossed!! X x


----------



## Laus86

13th feb Laura x

Jo that is fab news, Fingers x for the results, have they said when u will be able to start your treatment?x


----------



## Jojo27

No not yet Laura. Got to get DH results yet from the ssr today. 
Brill news on being pupo X


----------



## wanabeamama

Aghhhhh Jo I'm so pleased your a step closer :happydance: 

Laura oh what an amaizing valentines you will have :D


----------



## Jojo27

Hi ladies, how are you all doing? 
Didn't sleep too well last night with worry! I am just hoping they find something after DH op on Monday. The consultant did give us an 80% chance, but I am holding my breath. 
I can't but help think what if..........
Our chance of parenthood would only be and ever be a dream, as sperm donor would be a def no go x 
Sorry to bring the thread down x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Jo :( I'm sorry your worried :hugs: :hugs: an 80% chance is great I hope you find ou very soon waiting and not knowing is sooo hard :hugs: 

Don't apologise that's what we are here for :hug:


----------



## Jojo27

Thanks laura! DH thinks the total opposite to me, he said if the worst happens, it happens and as much as he would love for us to have a child, he says it wouldn't be the end if the world for him. I have said he prob thinks this way as at the moment it's like we have a choice in whether we want a child, as we don't have his results, but if they come back bad then we have no choice, so it will just be the 2 of us forever. Why is life so cruel to us? X


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Jo this made me so sad :cry: :cry: there has to be one little fella at least :cry: I'm keeping everything crossed for you both 

I don't know what we will do if ivf doesn't work I don't feel adoption is for me oh isn't bothered. It's the thought of never experiencing being pregnant and wondering if your baby will have my eyes and OH's nose and so on god damn I hate infertility :cry:


----------



## Laus86

Well ladies I'm having a rather un positive day too, after feeling really positive the last few days I've really struggled today, I have convinced myself that I am going to end up having another ectopic! I'm beginning to wish that I had, had my left tube clipped so that there is no chance of that happening!! Sorry to add more doom n gloom to the day but I just can't shake it! I suppose what will be will be and untill I get to my test date I need to be positive and just hope for an initial BFP and take it from there!
Jo they wouldn't give u an 80% chance if they weren't positive that u may get good results! I know this wont make u feel any better untill u have the results in your hands but 80% is really high and they wouldn't give u false hope if they felt that it could be bad news!x
As for us if we don't have any joy with our 2 try's then we will be moving to Australia, we both have family over there and it is in our long term plans but if we fail on both cycles then we will look at going sooner and then in a few years we will prob try again!x


----------



## Jojo27

Thanks girls! Laus you need to stay positive! No negative thoughts!
We too want to emigrate in a few years, if this doesn't work then I will suggest to DH bringing it forward we in theory will have nothing keeping us here, apart from the obvious friends and family x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh laura the tww is so hard :hugs: do they think there is much chance of an ectopic?
You have come this far try and keep your faith I know it's hard :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry::cry: :hug:


----------



## Twinmumanddad

Hi everyone

I'm Twin mummy the auther of twin mummy and daddy blog. I found this site as it showed up that someone had mentioned my blog on this site. 

I hope my blog helps and that you find it useful. I started it because I found whilst I was having treatment there wasn't a first hand point of view of IVF available.

Anyway, I hope it helps and I wish you all the very best x


----------



## wanabeamama

Hello twin mummy thank you very much for your blog I find it lovely to read as I am also a twin myself so I can see from both angles it's grea to read :hugs:


----------



## Jojo27

Hi twin mummy.
Thanks for sharing your blog, brilliant read with loads of info x x


----------



## wanabeamama

How you feeling today Jo? :hugs:


----------



## Jojo27

I feel much better after yours and Laura's kind words yesterday. Still thinking of nothing more really! How are you x


----------



## skinnyminny2

Hi ladies my consultation letter has arrived. Appointment is 24th April with Dr K Majumder. Has anyone else seen them. Also my appoinment is back in gynaecology not reproductive medecine. Did this happen to anyone else as I have already been to gynaecology and they referred me to reproductive medicine. 
I can't believe I have another 3 months before appoinment. Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

skinnyminny2 said:


> Hi ladies my consultation letter has arrived. Appointment is 24th April with Dr K Majumder. Has anyone else seen them. Also my appoinment is back in gynaecology not reproductive medecine. Did this happen to anyone else as I have already been to gynaecology and they referred me to reproductive medicine.
> I can't believe I have another 3 months before appoinment. Xx

Omg a client of mine had her letter yesterday to see the same person and also in gyne I think it's just a new clinic it's no different to having your consultation in the s Mary's building I don't think Yey


----------



## wanabeamama

Jojo27 said:


> I feel much better after yours and Laura's kind words yesterday. Still thinking of nothing more really! How are you x

:hugs: I'm pretty sure it's going to be good news :hugs: 
I'm fine I have needle teach a week away Yey


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi all I found this article on ivf diet https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...ess-couples-undergoing-IVF.html#axzz2JqjU7Szq and avacado is meant to be good to eat for ivf it's not something I have ever bothered with before so had no idea what to do with it so I looked up some recepies there are loads 
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/search.do?keywords=avocado&pager.offset=0


----------



## wanabeamama

So tomorrow is 4 weeks until I start stimming so the diet starts tomorrow I already started eating nuts and seeds and heathy foods but I'm going to be more strict from tomorrow only 1 coffee per day and lots of water lol


----------



## Jojo27

4 weeks tomorrow, it will soon be here! X 
Been quiet in here recently, is everyone ok? X


----------



## wanabeamama

I was thinking that too lol

When do you get the result? :hugs:


----------



## skinnyminny2

I was thinking that too. 4 weeks will fly by. I've switched to decaf tea and coffee, just need to drink more water now.x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls sorry I haven't been on for a while I've been really busy as we decided to sell our house & get something bigger before I (hopefully) get pregnant, so all my time has been taken up with decorating, clearing out the house & garden for photographs, & looking for a new house! 

I hope everyone is ok? 
I'm gonna try & get on the iPad later & catch up on a few pages, if I can prise it out of hubby's hands (he's obsessed with Right Move at the mo!) 

Can I just ask where do you go for needle teach? Is it tie same place as bloods & scans? 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya 

Emma Yey to the move where are you looking? 

Needle teach is usually in the same place as bloods n scans but occasionally it's downstairs but there is usually a notice a you walk in :thumbup:


----------



## Laus86

Hey ladies I've been popping in but no one seems to be posting and at the mo n I'm just plodding along!!!
Emma that's good, gives u something exciting to do to occupy ur mind!!X
I'm thinking of doing a bit of redecorating myself! Anything to make the days go quicker!!! Oh and also looking at booking some flights for end march/beg April!!!
Laura I hope the nxt 4 weeks go really really fast for u! U r so close now x


----------



## Laus86

As for the tea/coffee situation I dnt drink either so it's not a problem for me!! I have stocked up on sparkling water an been drinking about 5 pints of that a day, needless to say I need a pee every half an hr an about 3 times in the night lol! I found that when I was stimming I needed to drink loads, I felt dehydrated every couple of hrs x


----------



## wanabeamama

How are you feeling laura? 

I have lots of things to fill the next 4 weeks I have needle teach Friday then party on Saturday then valentines day then were going somewhere on the Sunday then a counselling session blah blah blah lol it will soon go I'm getting nervous now


----------



## Laus86

Oh thats good then, i defo think that having things planned helps! I'm good feeling more positive again now!! At the end of the day wot could happen is out of my control so I'm staying positive an hoping that we will get our BFP and then we can take it from there, i will request either a really early scan or beta tests every other day as soon as i find out if we r! 10 days to go until my official test date!!!x


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm glad your feeling positive that's the hard part :hugs: have you bought your tests yet? What are you going to pee on ?


----------



## Laus86

Haha I bought some today!! Only cheapo ones!! I did one earlier that was negative as I knew it would be but at least I know that trigger shot is out of my system!! Gna leave it a while now! I'm thinking I will try again towards the end of the week with the ones I have got and when I get nearer to otd and i dnt get a bfp on them i will invest in a first response! Going of my natural cycle I would be due on on Thursday and since ec was on thurs 24th everything has pretty much fell into place with how it would naturally so I should imagine that it should show up by then! What do u guys think on the whole early testing?? 17 days is such a long time x


----------



## Jojo27

Was told 2 weeks for the results, but we all know what the waiting is like so that prob means 2 months!! 
Ooohhhhh Emma where are you looking to move too? You live in chad now don't you? Not long now til you start x x


----------



## wanabeamama

If you feel like you can then go for it I was sooooo scared of testing and didn't test until AF arrived 5 days before my Otd :( but I think if you can then why not :happydance: it's a good sighn that you feel like testing early I kind of knew it hadn't worked and I felt like it was a problem with ET it's a long story but I don't think it went as I should ave :( 

I can't wait to see your tests even your early tests I think you should post pics :D


----------



## Laus86

Jo if u don't hear from them 2 weeks to the day I would ring up the very next day! It's not fair to tell u 2 weeks and then take longer! In all honesty I don't know why u couldn't be told the nxt day? Am I right in thinking that the op was to retrieve sperm? And if so surely they tested it that day and then froze it? Or am I completely wrong?x
Laura, I am probably being over confident and it will most likely come back and bite me on the bum big time!! My biggest fear as I go on about all the time is having another ectopic, it is from what I have read 3-5% chance in ivf compared to 1% in natural conception however when a woman has already had an ectopic the chances r even higher!! I'm hoping that the chances r a bit lower for me seen as I am a tube down!!x


----------



## Laus86

When u were on the pessaries how did u feel? I have had really sore boobs the last few days, had a fair bit of cramping and also tiredness! Obviously these r all classic symptoms of pregnancy however from what I have read these can all be symptoms caused by the progesterone x


----------



## Jojo27

It was for sperm retrieval, I though would have been told on the day too! I bet if we had of paid private we would have got the results straight away! X


----------



## Laus86

Did they put anything on the form that they sent u home with about how transfer went? What do u feel wasn't right? I was a bit gutted as my bladder wasn't full enough with all the rushing about i had to do b4 hand to see the embies flash on the screen! It kinda made me wonder if they r defo in the right place x


----------



## Laus86

Jo I wonder if its because the results have to go back to the consultant to be read b4 they will inform u?!x


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey ladies I am going to be doing a challenge in April to help starving children with not having children of my own to feed just yet and the thought of poor little babies and children having no food I need to help :cry: I will be needing some sponsors I will be eating on £1 per day for 5 days I will post more details nearer the time but incase anyone else is interested in joining in here is a link https://www.unicef.org.uk/Get-Involved/Come-to-an-event/Live-Below-the-Line-/


----------



## Jojo27

The consultant told us that she is out of the country from Friday gone, so will be her registrar who phones with the results? Tbh if the results are bad I don't want to be told over the phone, I would rather have an appointment x


----------



## Laus86

That's the thing with finding things out over the phone, u get no info out of them other than the basic and then have to wait for an app to clear up any concerns u may have! It really isn't fair at all! I'm feeling positive for u thou hun, just remember that 80% chance u have been given x


----------



## Laus86

Laura that is really good of u, u should be proud of yourself! Keep u informed and I will have a good look at the link x


----------



## Jojo27

That is a lovely thing to do Laura, eating and drinking off a pound tho, bloody hell!!! Keep us updated and I will sponsor you. 
We all need to arrange our Sunday get together x


----------



## wanabeamama

Jo I have alot of faith that you will get good news :hugs: 

We do me ed to meet up what are you all doing on the 10th I think it's next Sunday? 

Oh the eating challenge will be easy it's getting sponsors that will be the hard part ( unless this ivf works lol then I might be eating everything I see lol ) it's in April so I will have done my ivf by then :/


----------



## Jojo27

I will struggle next Sunday, going watching football at old Trafford, but any other Sunday I am fine for x


----------



## Laus86

Do u like football Jo? Good results for united this wknd hey? Just hope that we hold on this season and don't give it away so close to the end like last season!!! I'm good for meeting up just let me know when, I haven got any plans for any of the nxt few Sundays as far as I'm aware x


----------



## Jojo27

My DH is a season ticket holder, and his mate who sits next to him is away so I am using his ticket while he is on hol. I do enjoy it, the atmosphere at OT is imense, went watching Southampton on wed too, is a nice change x


----------



## wanabeamama

Laus86 said:


> When u were on the pessaries how did u feel? I have had really sore boobs the last few days, had a fair bit of cramping and also tiredness! Obviously these r all classic symptoms of pregnancy however from what I have read these can all be symptoms caused by the progesterone x

I had all of that with he pesseries but it stopped about 6 days after retrieval :(


----------



## Laus86

That's strange isn't it, u would think if u got them feelings from the start of using the pessaries that it would continue untill u stopped using them wouldn't u?!x
Jo me n my hubby went to the west ham game b4 crimbo rvp scored a cpl ov mins in n then the rest of the game was flat haha!x


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I think it comes from a sudden change in hormones so your body adjusts to it xx


----------



## Laus86

Yes i guess that would make sense!! How r u feeling about starting ur stimms? R u to do anything different this time?x


----------



## LitGirl83

Good evening all,

I'm unsure if I'm posting in the right thread but I've read through many of your postings and they are helping me!

I went to St Mary's on Dec 11th and am still waiting for the consultation letter, I know it hasn't been that long but as with all TTC issues it always seems longer than it is.

How is everyone finding it at St Mary's? I had quite an upsetting first visit there and am just hoping the Nurses were a little grumpier than usual due to stress of work and my visit was uncharacteristic (my boyfriend went two days later and had a positive experience)??

I've ended up on here tonight as for the first time in ages, I am feeling overwhelmed and sad. We've been TTC for almost 2 1/2 years and we found out in October that boyfriend's morphology was 0%, all my tests and scans so far have been clear.I turn 30 (!) in a month and have recently seen two close friends have babies, one is on her second in the time I've been TTC, my little sister has got engaged as have my two cousins and four women at work are also pregnant. So I found myself trawling the net for IVF success stories and ended up here.

Sorry for the long post, I've never done this before. Hope the week goes well for everyone,

xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Laus86 said:


> Yes i guess that would make sense!! How r u feeling about starting ur stimms? R u to do anything different this time?x

Yes it's quite different this time last time I a a 12week prostap injection and started buserelin at 10 weeks so double dose of down reg for 2 and a half weeks nd the stimming with Glonal-F 

This time 12 week prostap and at the end of week 12 go straight into stimming with menopur this time 
I think I may have been over suppressed last tim so I'm glad I don have the extra 2 n. Hal weeks o down reg on top of the prostap :)


----------



## Laus86

Hi and welcome, we r all at st marys on here! I haven't had a single bad experience with any of the staff in the year since I was reffered and I've been there a fair few times and also rang a fair few times! U defo must of caught them on a bad day, it can get very busy in there some days! Hopefully your nxt experience will be better! So have u had bloods and scan and r now on the 12/15 week wait for consultant app? We all know how hard it is when ppl we r close to r having babies and we r sat there wishing it was us! My sister and cousin both had babies the same month as I was due had my pregnancy not being ectopic, my cousin didnt even know she was pregnant untill 3 weeks b4, funnily enough my sister didnt know she was pregnant untill she went into labour with her 1st! We r all here to support each other and I have found this thread extremely helpful x


----------



## wanabeamama

LitGirl83 said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> I'm unsure if I'm posting in the right thread but I've read through many of your postings and they are helping me!
> 
> I went to St Mary's on Dec 11th and am still waiting for the consultation letter, I know it hasn't been that long but as with all TTC issues it always seems longer than it is.
> 
> How is everyone finding it at St Mary's? I had quite an upsetting first visit there and am just hoping the Nurses were a little grumpier than usual due to stress of work and my visit was uncharacteristic (my boyfriend went two days later and had a positive experience)??
> 
> I've ended up on here tonight as for the first time in ages, I am feeling overwhelmed and sad. We've been TTC for almost 2 1/2 years and we found out in October that boyfriend's morphology was 0%, all my tests and scans so far have been clear.I turn 30 (!) in a month and have recently seen two close friends have babies, one is on her second in the time I've been TTC, my little sister has got engaged as have my two cousins and four women at work are also pregnant. So I found myself trawling the net for IVF success stories and ended up here.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I've never done this before. Hope the week goes well for everyone,
> 
> xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: you are in the right place we all know exactly what your feeling :hugs:
Early December is a tough time at st Mary's they have a oariod in November were they don't take any treatment on because of Christmas so have a huge back up in December so must be a stressful time for them and patients 

I have don't 1 cycle and starting my second I found it a great experience as long as you keep on top if things yourself too don't just leave everything to the nurses eg if they say they will call you later in the day and they don't then call them but I felt that it when quite smoothly 

I know what you mean about everyone around you being pregnant etc :cry: it sucks ass but we are all here to support each other

Where are you from?


----------



## Laus86

So Laura is that like being on the short protocol as u r not shutting down your ovaries? Or is the prostab an extra long down reg?x


----------



## LitGirl83

Thanks Laus86 and wanabeamama :) 

I'm from Stockport so am pretty close to St Marys. Yeah I think that too, there were seven other couples when I went in and I was the only one alone (boyfriend was in a work meeting) so I was probably feeling anxious anyway.

I've had all bloods taken and my scan, the nurse said everything looked fine on my scan so that's some small piece of mind. OH has had his SA taken again, the first two done by docs weren't great, hence the referral to St Marys.

Thanks again,

Gillian x


----------



## wanabeamama

Laus86 said:


> So Laura is that like being on the short protocol as u r not shutting down your ovaries? Or is the prostab an extra long down reg?x

The prostap is an extra long down reg it sucks ass but BC of my endo I need to do it :( x


----------



## wanabeamama

LitGirl83 said:


> Thanks Laus86 and wanabeamama :)
> 
> I'm from Stockport so am pretty close to St Marys. Yeah I think that too, there were seven other couples when I went in and I was the only one alone (boyfriend was in a work meeting) so I was probably feeling anxious anyway.
> 
> I've had all bloods taken and my scan, the nurse said everything looked fine on my scan so that's some small piece of mind. OH has had his SA taken again, the first two done by docs weren't great, hence the referral to St Marys.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Gillian x

Aww I'm always on my own there, OH is a teacher so it's hard for him to take time off unless he REALLY needs too

My oh had a good SA then a bad one then on Egg collection had a good one 

So your consultation is march you should b doing treatment April time :happydance: that will soon be here :happydance:


----------



## Jojo27

Hi Gillian, you have found the right place to be. All ladies on here are going through different stages and problems, so I am sure you will find useful.
My DH has azoospermia, and had sperm retrieval last week, I am just on tenterhooks waiting for the results at the moment. X


----------



## Laus86

If I remember right my hubby had 5% healthy when he tested at Salford royal and was told anything 5% and above was normal (not sure if we heard correct) when we had ec we were told that his results were 52% so major difference! The only thing I can think is that when he tested at Salford royal he was a smoker where as now he isn't and also he didn't touch alcohol for the whole of jan!x


----------



## wanabeamama

On my way to work this morning I was feeling anxious about the ivf so I was thinking I don't know how I'm going to stay positive this time around and dreading the TWW so I found this hypnosis cd on amazon for ivf https://www.amazon.co.uk/IVF-Companion-Hypnosis-Programme-Positive/dp/1905220189


----------



## Jojo27

I hope your feeling a bit more positive this afternoon! Why do we have to go through this?? X


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: well someone has to go through it so we must have been chosen because we ARE strong enough to deal with it even though it doesn't feel like it :hugs:


----------



## skinnyminny2

LitGirl83 said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> I'm unsure if I'm posting in the right thread but I've read through many of your postings and they are helping me!
> 
> I went to St Mary's on Dec 11th and am still waiting for the consultation letter, I know it hasn't been that long but as with all TTC issues it always seems longer than it is.
> 
> How is everyone finding it at St Mary's? I had quite an upsetting first visit there and am just hoping the Nurses were a little grumpier than usual due to stress of work and my visit was uncharacteristic (my boyfriend went two days later and had a positive experience)??
> 
> I've ended up on here tonight as for the first time in ages, I am feeling overwhelmed and sad. We've been TTC for almost 2 1/2 years and we found out in October that boyfriend's morphology was 0%, all my tests and scans so far have been clear.I turn 30 (!) in a month and have recently seen two close friends have babies, one is on her second in the time I've been TTC, my little sister has got engaged as have my two cousins and four women at work are also pregnant. So I found myself trawling the net for IVF success stories and ended up here.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I've never done this before. Hope the week goes well for everyone,
> 
> xx

Hi
I have just received my consultation letter for 24th april and my scans were done at start of dec. I'm finding all the waiting the hardest.x


----------



## Laus86

Wow u have found out really early when ur app is, I didn't get my letter untill about 5 weeks b4! I also purposely booked a hol to make the time go quicker!! It is a really long wait but it will be here b4 u know it!x


----------



## Laus86

Laura hope u r feeling a bit better this afternoon! It's funny how we have random days when we feel really really low, look at me 3 days after transfer, I completely collapsed but the nxt day I perked right back up and the positiveness was back! Such an emotional roller coaster that we r all faced with!x
I have just had another friend tell me that she is pregnant, I knew she was trying so I expected it but I really dnt know how I am going to take it if our ivf hasn't worked knowing that 2 good friends r expecting and also one of my best friends has told me that she is going to try for her 2nd in the nxt few months!!x


----------



## skinnyminny2

I wish I could book a hol but hubby is working. I have my 30th to plan. Like the rest of you I have had 2 people so far tell me there pregnant, I didn't think it bothered me but last week I was so down. X


----------



## Laus86

I jumped on a friends hol lol! Hubby cudnt take time off work either! I felt a bit bad on him but I just can't seem to turn down a holiday! I'm sure it will still go really fast anyway! I find that the closer it gets to the date the harder it gets as we end up doing a day count down rather than weeks so it seems to drag more x


----------



## Wantingmybfp1

Hi all my name is Amy I am 23 we have been ttc for 4yr now. I have tried metformin And clomid wasn't successful, I have pcos, been ref for ivf went for tests in November rang them 3 days ago to find out what is happening I know they said wait 12 week but just couldn't. I have my consultation on the 14th march with dr Fitzgerald. so just wanted to know what will happen next. When we sign all paperwork? lets all cross our fingers for our bfps real real soon. I have been on a high since finding out I have a consultation. I had to have a rubella injection as I have no anti bodies against it so will have to have one after birth aswell. I don't know about what st Mary's waiting times are I know a few sites on the Internet have said they don't really have waiting lists as there have been a increase of women donating eggs. Any info is good please. Good luck to all fingers and toes are crossed for all. ; )


----------



## Jojo27

Welcome Amy. You will find all info on this thread useful. We are are at different stages too.
I take it you have had bloods and scans as well as your partner x x


----------



## Laus86

Welcome amy, as Jo said we r all at different stages, if ur app is in march u should be able to start ur treatment on your nxt cycle, I would imagine u may be on short protocol like myself as I also have pcos and it decreases the chances of ohss which we r automatically more likely to get due to pcos! If that is the case I was told that I couldn't ring up for 2 weeks from the day of consultation as I had to wait for all the paper work to be sent to hfea so if ur period falls in that 2 weeks u have to wait for ur nxt cycle which I did, u will then get a needle teach date where u receive ur Meds n needles an r told to ring again on ur nxt cycle to start treatment! I think it's slightly different with long protocol and u r more likely to be able to start on ur 1st cycle from what I can gather as it is a much longer process!x


----------



## LitGirl83

Thanks for replying :) I agree, the waiting is the hardest. I'm trying to kid myself (and others) that it's finally a relief not to be focusing on fertile days etc and it's all in hand at the hospital. But, I'm still looking for the fertile signs and keeping my fingers crossed every month still! It's crazy!

I'm straight behind the door every evening to check for post. I really got my hopes up when a friend said St Marys are working on waiting list times etc, still no consolation when it's you!

I'm also planning my 30th, we've managed to book a week in Berlin really cheap and then we're off to the Rocky Horror Show, so there's at least one week I'll be busy!

Gillian xx


----------



## LitGirl83

HI Amy!

Good news to hear you have your consultation, I'm still eagerly waiting for mine!

Fingers and toes crossed for you too xx


----------



## Laus86

Oh I was also prescribed metformin to help prevent ohss so I'm sure u will be prescribed that also with having pcos, it was a pain in the butt cos u get all of ur Meds at the teach but then u have to take a perscription for the metformin over to the eye hospital building where the pharmacy is situated to get ur prescription and it's always like a 40 min wait! I had to go an get more the other week in the middle of my treatment as I ran out x


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: AMY and welcome 

Skinnyminni that is a long time from your tests it's supposed to be within 12 weeks :( 

Yes the waiting really is the hard part :cry:


----------



## wanttobeamum1

Hi everyone

I have also been following this thread for a while and watching how you are all getting on. It is so nice how you are all supporting each other.

I am waiting for my first consultation. Had my bloods and scan done end of November and got my consultation on 19th February. I'm excited but apprehensive at the same time. Has anyone esle seen Dr Trigas?

Had a bad week last week think it is all the waiting but just trying to keep myself busy.

Good luck to us all on our journeys and lets hope there are lots of BFPs this year.

xxx


----------



## bernardblack

Wanttobeamum1 - hello, i was meant to have seen Dr. Trigas but she was called into surgery so i ended up with Dr. Ghosh instead. But regardless of who i saw i believe i still received the same decent outcome :)


----------



## Wantingmybfp1

Hi all well I don't have periods without taking provera to infuse bleed so I'm just worrying as to what they will do for that? And been for all tests as well as my partner so I am hoping they can also prescribe something to bring me On my period. I am really excited but at the time I'm anxious of what happens and what the outcome will be. I really like this thread as it does tell you what you need to know. I really hope they don't want to try clomid and metformin as I have already tried these and it failed I went upto 250mg on clomid my follicles grew but didn't release any eggs. Metformin made me really poorly aswell so couldn't carry on with it. I'm really glad we are all here to support each other through the good and bad so thank you to all ; )


----------



## wanabeamama

Wantingmybfp1 said:


> Hi all well I don't have periods without taking provera to infuse bleed so I'm just worrying as to what they will do for that? And been for all tests as well as my partner so I am hoping they can also prescribe something to bring me On my period. I am really excited but at the time I'm anxious of what happens and what the outcome will be. I really like this thread as it does tell you what you need to know. I really hope they don't want to try clomid and metformin as I have already tried these and it failed I went upto 250mg on clomid my follicles grew but didn't release any eggs. Metformin made me really poorly aswell so couldn't carry on with it. I'm really glad we are all here to support each other through the good and bad so thank you to all ; )

They will sort all of that out I was on stuff to stop my periods and didn't have one at all on my first cycle and I don't think I will this cycle either they will choose what's best :hugs: try not to worry I know it's easier said than done :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

wanttobeamum1 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have also been following this thread for a while and watching how you are all getting on. It is so nice how you are all supporting each other.
> 
> I am waiting for my first consultation. Had my bloods and scan done end of November and got my consultation on 19th February. I'm excited but apprehensive at the same time. Has anyone esle seen Dr Trigas?
> 
> Had a bad week last week think it is all the waiting but just trying to keep myself busy.
> 
> Good luck to us all on our journeys and lets hope there are lots of BFPs this year.
> 
> xxx

:hi: and welcome Yey for the 19th that will be here in no time :happydance:
I saw Dr Mohiyiddeen :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

I hope Lou's appointment goes well today :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jojo27

Well........
We have a post op app for the 25th feb! X


----------



## Laus86

I was thinking about Lou yest n thinking her app was rnd about now! I hope it went well too!x


----------



## Laus86

Will u not hear anything before then Jo?x


----------



## skinnyminny2

wanabeamama said:


> :hi: AMY and welcome
> 
> Skinnyminni that is a long time from your tests it's supposed to be within 12 weeks :(
> 
> Yes the waiting really is the hard part :cry:

Hi 
They said up to 12 weeks for the letter then up to 12 weeks for appointment from then. Since we were referred last Feb all we have done is wait. 
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

Hi skinny, tell me about it!! Wait, wait, wait that's all I have done since sept 2011 x


----------



## skinnyminny2

We were told in October that we were in the old system (whatever that is) and that is why we have had such a long wait to start with. I thought that was over. We were also told 4-6 months until all first cycle. Were on 4 months now! X


----------



## wanabeamama

Jojo27 said:


> Well........
> We have a post op app for the 25th feb! X

:happydance::hugs: fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

skinnyminny2 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> :hi: AMY and welcome
> 
> Skinnyminni that is a long time from your tests it's supposed to be within 12 weeks :(
> 
> Yes the waiting really is the hard part :cry:
> 
> Hi
> They said up to 12 weeks for the letter then up to 12 weeks for appointment from then. Since we were referred last Feb all we have done is wait.
> XxClick to expand...

That still doesn't seem right your meant to be treated 18 weeks from referral 
I was refered January last year and had consultation in June but I guess it depends on your PCT funding where are you? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bernardblack

Hey girls, sorry not been on in a while. Hope you're doing well.

I will be ringing for treatment in 6 days, so excited!!!!!!!

Things are very stressful at the minute but i started acupuncture and have lost half a stone in a time frame of like 3 weeks, so im well chuffed. Unfortunately i cant lose too much weight or i'll be under the recommended ideal BMI but my body feels a lot less wobbly and tired so it must be a step in the right direction.
Anyone in their tww or waiting to start soon????


----------



## Laus86

That's brill news tan, fingers x for u!! I am currently on 2ww, I'm 9dp3dt so a week tomoz is otd!! If u r on long protocol u will be starting at prety much the same time as Laura I think! That will be good for u guys if u r!x


----------



## skinnyminny2

I'm under Oldham pct.x


----------



## skinnyminny2

We were referred to st marys by doc last feb. They sent us for tests. We got them results in October and consultant said that we were to be referred for IVF. Wouldn't give us clomid and didn't tell us what the issue is. All we know is that its both of us.Xx


----------



## bernardblack

Laura - im doing IUI so not sure if that falls under "standard protocol" i didnt really check on how long each try lasts. I assume as long as it needs to be :S


----------



## bernardblack

Oh and good luck for test day xxxx


----------



## Laus86

Hummm yeah I forgot that u were doing iui! sorry hun im such a ditz!! I would imagine that iui will coincide with ur natural cycle so u will be doing everything a couple of weeks before Laura! Ohhh u will be on ur 2ww befor u know it! I found the injection perio flew bye an I was injecting for almost 3 weeks, it's this 2ww that is dragging like crazy!x


----------



## lucylou7

Hey girls, 

Just wanted to pop by and say hi, ive not been on here at all but want you all to know im cheering you all on xx

Laura - Not long till you start now hun, im cheering you on to get your BFP! xx

Laus - Hope your feeling ok and keeping your self busy in preperation for your BFP 

Jo - When do you find out more hun?

Tan - Not long till you get started huni x

Skinny - The waiting is the hardest part, i think when you are TTC and your waiting to start IVF every thing takes a lot longer :-(

Welcome to all newbies this is by far the best thread and you will get a lot of information on here x

AFM - I wanted to pop in to say im thinking of you all, and im taking some time off from here but didnt want you to forget me so thought i would pop by ha

I had my appointment today and we didnt really get any answers as to why my eggs are immature, we asked what they were rated and in both cycles we had GV eggs which are very immature, in the first round we did have M2 eggs which are immature but not as immature as GV. It seems i have an issue with my eggs maturing and no one can tell me why. 

We asked what our best option is and the doc said donor egg would be our best option but we could try again and instead of long protocol we could try short, but the doc said it is very rare to see 2 rounds of IVF with immature eggs so there is a possibilty that we could have this again but its up to us what we decide to do. 

We are still waiting to see if we get our first cycle back due to not being advised about medication and it went to panel last week but they couldnt make a decision so we have to wait and see, i think if we got our cycle back this may sway our decision to try one last time but OH said if we have to pay we have to pay...

We have requested a copy of our notes from st marys which we have to wait for (takes up to 40 days) then we are going to get a second opinion i think we are going to go to care. 

Any way sorry for the long post i just wanted to keep you all posted, i may not be back on for a while but like i said im rooting for you all girls xxx

Louise


----------



## Laus86

Lou so good to hear from u! Sorry u didn't get very much info!! Fingers x for getting your 1st funded cycle back hun! I take it, it will have to go back to panel again? Will u try short protocol if u get it back? I think it is defo worth a shot b4 u consider donor eggs! If u don't try then u will always wonder! I have a friend who used a donor for her ivf and I'm sure if u were to consider it in the future that she would be more than willing to talk to u about her experience, she is getting married this year and I'm sure soon after she will trying for another again using donor eggs! Not sure if u will see this post now but I will mention it again if u decide this is the route for u hun! Big hugs xx


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks Laus, they have said they are decided out side of the panel, im assuming as they only have them once every 8 weeks so they said they would not make me wait that long, i think they are trying to gether more evidence so we will see hey... i think we will know more once we have had a second opinion but i think we will try again with different drungs and protocol but would be very interested to see what they say at care... that would be really good hun, thanks for that i would really be interested if your friend would not mind - I will keep my eye on the thread as i know your test date is soon hun - im rooting for you xx


----------



## Laus86

R u going to get in touch with care ASAP? I think u should defo spk to them! Also try looking at seeing if there r any clinics that specialise in your sort of situation! I think that it is defo worth trying different protocol/drugs as both o your try's were the same weren't they?
Just say the word an I will arrange it for u! She is lovely and very open about it and has also done a fair bit to raise awareness for the need of egg donors xx


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks huni will do x

Yes we have to wait for our notes to come through but we are going to arrange an appointment with care, yes I was on long protocol and same drugs both times second time I had a double trigger shot too, I will keep you posted huni - thanks again xxx


----------



## Laus86

No worries hun, anything I can do to help I will! I hope u get your notes soon! Could u look into seeing if u can have ur funded cycle at care if u are able to get it back? At least then u wouldn't have to wait around for appointments as they will be much more on the ball xx


----------



## wanabeamama

skinnyminny2 said:


> We were referred to st marys by doc last feb. They sent us for tests. We got them results in October and consultant said that we were to be referred for IVF. Wouldn't give us clomid and didn't tell us what the issue is. All we know is that its both of us.Xx

How odd I'm Oldham too :( I'm sorry you had such a long wait :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Lou :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh has anyone tried or seen the seven seas trying for a baby supplement the packet is like a birth control pack with the days of the week it's great for me because I so forgetting if I had taken on or not lol and the pills are much smaller than the santogen mum to be ones


----------



## Jojo27

https://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/2...say-to-your-fertility-challenged-wifepartner/

Ladies have a read of the above. Just found it in another thread! Will pick you up if your having a down day x


----------



## Laus86

Sooo AF is due today, had quite bad cramping like period pains yest and this am but no other signs just yet! Really not sure at the mo if this is a good thing or a bad thing! I remember with my ectopic that I had a lot of similar pains but I'm not sure if it was slightly later on!! Ugghhh why is this tww so difficult!x


----------



## LitGirl83

HI All,

We finally received our consultation appointment today! I know there's a long road ahead and I know it's only the start but it's been great to receive it and feel like we're moving again; the waiting is a killer! My boyfriend has also been quite down the past two weeks and this has perked him up a little bit.

As for supplements, I'm taking the pregnacare conception ones, have been for ages! My other half started taking the wellman vitamins as soon as he found out his SA was poor, he's even bought a tablet dispenser so he remembers to take them, think he's trying to bring some order into it as he has no control over his sa.

Hope all is well with everyone,

Gxx:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

LitGirl83 said:


> HI All,
> 
> We finally received our consultation appointment today! I know there's a long road ahead and I know it's only the start but it's been great to receive it and feel like we're moving again; the waiting is a killer! My boyfriend has also been quite down the past two weeks and this has perked him up a little bit.
> 
> As for supplements, I'm taking the pregnacare conception ones, have been for ages! My other half started taking the wellman vitamins as soon as he found out his SA was poor, he's even bought a tablet dispenser so he remembers to take them, think he's trying to bring some order into it as he has no control over his sa.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone,
> 
> Gxx:happydance:

Yey litgirl83 when is your consultation? 


Emma how did needle teach go and when do you start jabbing? What are you using ?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Laura, 
I started jabbing last night! I'm on 0.25ml Buserelin for 2 weeks then I go for bloods. 
I'm getting hubby to do them there's no way I could do it myself! 
Did you have needle teach today? 
I need to do a major catch up on here tomorrow while hubby is at golf, I'm so out of the loop of where everyone is up to
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh ok lol my oh would pass out he doesn't even like to know when I'm doing it lolol 
Yep I had needle teach today I will be doing buserelin 0.25 and Menopur 450 start 4th march and then first blood test 6 days after and then first follicle scan on the 11th march and trigger with pregnyl


----------



## LitGirl83

My oh is the same! He's dreading me starting the injections! He passed out at the first appointment for bloods, his blood pressure dropped dangerously low and they wouldn't let him leave. They really looked after him and made him a brew!

Our appointment is on the 12th with Dr Trigas, does anybody else have the same doc? We're hoping oh sa is a bit better as he had 0%morphology and we're worried.

Good luck mrsmonkey10:hugs:

Gillian x


----------



## wanabeamama

I have added videos on my first post on this thread for "how to prepare your injections" I can't find a buserelin one so I might do one myself lol


----------



## wanttobeamum1

Hi Gillian

I am seeing Dr Trigas on 19th Feb. Are you seeing her on 12th February or 12th March. Hopefully she will give use both some good news 

xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls
Quick question, how soon after you start Buserelin do you get AF? 
I'm doing my 3rd injection tonite & already have period pains
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Emma I never got AF but I heard the nurse in needle teach say 2 week but I have no idea sorry did they not tell you when to expect AF? Do you have to call up for baseline?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

They didn't say when to expect AF, they just said come back for bloods on 21st but to ring them the day before if AF hasnt arrived. is that baseline? 
If AF comes in the next couple of days I'll ring them cos I think it's too soon 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok well it might just be the sudden change in hormones when is AF due I don't think it will make any difference if it came early all the buserelin is for is to stop ovulation, yes that will be baseline it checks that your ovary s are sleeping and the buserelin is doing it's job :hugs:


----------



## LitGirl83

I'm seeing her on March 12th. Please can you let me know how you get on and what she is like?! Aside from the waiting, the complete unknown is the other that gets me.

Hopefully we will have some good news or at least some idea of what happens next. How are you feeling about it all?

xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks Laura! 
If it was a normal cycle AF not due for another 8 days. 
Yeah I suppose it doesn't matter when AF comes as long as it comes at some point. 
Hope your having a nice weekend 
Xx


----------



## wanttobeamum1

Yes I will let you know how I get on and what she is like.

As the time gets nearer I am getting even more anxious. Feeling extremely down at the minute think it is all the waiting and the unknown. How are you feeling about it all?

I see from your status you are from stockport- so am I. where abouts? 

xx


----------



## bernardblack

Hi girls. Just want to ask a quick question. Im ringing up to request treatment on Tuesday, cant wait. Should i have been sent any letters in the post and will they ask me for them? Just worried im not officially registered or something. I did get a letter from SMH which was essentially a brief description to my GP about my treatment. X

Wanttobeamum1 - sorry to hear that you're down in the dumps. I found having a countdown app on my phone helped. Just seeing the ticker go down every day helped a wee bit, not much but it was something x


----------



## wanabeamama

bernardblack said:


> Hi girls. Just want to ask a quick question. Im ringing up to request treatment on Tuesday, cant wait. Should i have been sent any letters in the post and will they ask me for them? Just worried im not officially registered or something. I did get a letter from SMH which was essentially a brief description to my GP about my treatment. X
> 
> Wanttobeamum1 - sorry to hear that you're down in the dumps. I found having a countdown app on my phone helped. Just seeing the ticker go down every day helped a wee bit, not much but it was something x

No you don't need any letters just ring them up and say I'm calling to request treatment :happydance: then you need to wait upto 3 days for a reply but I think because it's iui I don't think you will have trouble getting accepted :happydance:


----------



## bernardblack

Thanks for the info Laura, i hope you are right about being accepted, eeee so excited now!


----------



## wanttobeamum1

Thanks for the advice on the countdown app. Have now set an app on my phone and feeling more positive today. Think I have just had a bad couple of days.

Good luck with the call on Tuesday. Fingers crossed you get accepted 

xxx


----------



## LitGirl83

Hi wanttobeamum1,

Sorry to hear you are feeling down, I try and do something that makes me happier when I begin to feel sad.

I fluctuate between downright depressed and angry to calm and quite enthusiastic. This depends on my boyfriend's mood quite a lot, he isn't managing too well.

I've started regularly going to Zumba though and I'm amazed at how much better this is lifting my mood. I also have acupuncture and can safely say this relaxes me beyond belief!

AF has started today so I'm feeling grumpy and sad, even though I know it's highly unlikely for us to conceive I still hope every month and it's still a kick in the teeth when it arrives!

I'm originally from Reddish but am currently living in Edgeley, how about you?

xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Emma how you getting on with the needles? Any sign of AF?


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck for tomorrow Tan


----------



## wanabeamama

Laus how you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## bernardblack

Thanks Laura. Will let you know how it goes. I went for another acupuncture sesh earlier on today, it was nice and relaxing. Heres hoping i get some long lasting results from it! Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I will be checking in :hugs:


----------



## Laus86

Hi Laura it's really not looking good hun, I had spotting on fri an full on bleeding come sat so I did a test an it was a BFN!! Rang the hospital and they told me I have to carry on with the pessaries untill tomorrow and test again but I allready know it hasn't worked! I'm devastated but seem to be coping quite well, I just want to know where we go from here and when we will be able to try again! How r u feeling hun u r so close now x


----------



## wanabeamama

Ho no :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry the same thing happened to me bleeding before test day :cry::cry: 
You have to wait 3 periods to try again but your first cycle is usually quite long oh you have Frosties so it may be sooner that you can try I hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## Laus86

I'm ok hun, although I was quite positive that it would work 1st time I also knew realistically that it is kind of like a trail run and chances r that it wouldn't! I think if we go straight to a fresh cycle we will be looking at around may but I'm not sure on how it works with the frosties time wise?! Any idea?x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh so would you go straight to fresh cycle again? Or use frosties? 

Glad your doing ok :hugs:


----------



## sandra063

Oh wow so your in Oldham too? So did dr Aziz or dr Anjum see you at Oldham?


----------



## wanabeamama

sandra063 said:


> Oh wow so your in Oldham too? So did dr Aziz or dr Anjum see you at Oldham?

Yes Dr Aziz did both of my surgeries he is AMAIZING such a wonderful professional and caring man and he took a lot of pride in his work too Dr Anjum I saw for referral for ivf :thumbup:


----------



## Laus86

I really don't know, I will know more once I have rang them tomoz! do u know if i will have an app with a dr before I can get started again?x


----------



## wanabeamama

I asked about seeing a doctor and she said it will only delay starting your next cycle so I didn't see one :hugs: 


Omg AF has come again and it shouldn't be :( I'm worried this prostap isn't working


----------



## Laus86

Have u rang the nurses Laura? Hope everything is ok? 
I'm not fussed about having an app I just thought that I would have to have one and I was thinking that it would prob take forever x


----------



## xxx cat xxx

Hi ladies, looking for a bit of advice / info. I'm having ICSI treatment at St Mary's and my request for treatment (1st cycle) has just been accepted. Ive had a message left for me that I have an appointment on the 27th Feb for Training and a pre op assessment but that's the only info I have. Can anyone tell me what this appointment is for and how quickly things will move along now? Im still waiting for a nurse to call me back with more info but im too impatient grrrrr...it seems like its taken forever to get to this stage so any info would be happily welcomed xxxx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Laus are you ok? 
Is it a BFN sure? 
:0( xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi cat, 
Ooo you are 3 weeks behind me! 
That appointment they will ask you lots of questions, & teach you how to do the self injections. 
Then they will give you all the medication, and I started my injections that night! 
So no more waiting after that appointment :0) 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey Cat as mrsmonkey said no more waiting :happydance: injections usually start around cd21 so I assume that's the day you have your appointment


----------



## Laus86

Hi em, I'm prety certain it's a BFN! Got to test again in the am but it will be a major miracle if I am! I tested on sat when I 1st started bleeding and it was BFN! 
How r u getting on hun? Where r u upto at the mo?xx


----------



## Laus86

Hey Laura did u find anything out as to why af has arrived?
Cat r u on long protocol?x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Oh no laura I'm sorry to hear that. Fingers crossed it won't be too long till you can try again. 
I'm on day 6 of buserelin & I'm HATING the injections! I get really stressed out then I get this nervous laugh that makes my belly tense up which doesn't help haha
Xx


----------



## Laus86

Oh nooo that's not good, tbh I found the injections really easy at 1st but by the end of them I was so fed up o doing them n it seemed to get harder! I was stimming for about 20 days thou as I responded so slowly! Have u had any scans yet?x


----------



## xxx cat xxx

Thanks for the info everyone. I'm so nervous and don't really have a clue to what's happening when. I don't know which protocol ill be on - I'm assuming it'll be long protocol the first round. It's just so great that this forum is here as I don't know anyone that's been through this or even battled with infertility. I can see just by looking at the last few pages if posts here how supportive of each other everyone is. I'm just glad that after all this time something is finally happening! Xx


----------



## Laus86

Everyone is really helpful on here cat! If u ever have any questions jst ask and we will all do our best to answer! Did they not tell u at your appointment with the dr the protocol u will be on? If u want to know u could ring up and ask but I dnt think it will make any difference to when u will start as if its long u will start that day and if it's short u will start on ur nxt AF! Time wise they will both be the same x


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: Cat like Laus said were here if you need anything there is lots of info in the first page along with some videos on how to prepare injections and phone numbers fr st Mary's but anything else... You know where we are :hugs:


----------



## bernardblack

Hey girls. Just waiting to hear back from SMH. They told me i'll find out within 36 hrs if im accepted (this was at 8:30am) so am gonna give them a nudge tomorrow morn.

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Yey fingers crossed :happydance: so you will be on the cycle with Cat Yey 


Emma when do you start Glonal F?


----------



## Laus86

Fingers x for u tan, let us know when u hear back from them x


----------



## lucylou7

Hey Laura so sorry about the BFN huni (((hugs))) you know where we all are if you need any thing Hun hope you get some info from docs as to how/when you can move on huni xxx


----------



## Laus86

Thanks Lou, I will let u know where I am at tomoz! Have u heard anything yet about your 1st cycle xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Laus86 said:


> Oh nooo that's not good, tbh I found the injections really easy at 1st but by the end of them I was so fed up o doing them n it seemed to get harder! I was stimming for about 20 days thou as I responded so slowly! Have u had any scans yet?x

It seems like its not getting any easier but I know it has to be done so just have to get on with it! Not had any scans I've got a blood test on 21st to make sure I'm all 'shut down' 
I hope your feeling ok Hun 
Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

wanabeamama said:


> Oh Yey fingers crossed :happydance: so you will be on the cycle with Cat Yey
> 
> 
> Emma when do you start Glonal F?

They haven't said when. I just know I've got the bloods on 21st, if that comes back OK do I start stimming straight away? 

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes you will start that night if your suppressed enough :thumbup:
We will be about 10 -11 days apart :(


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ahhh that's good fingers crossed I'm fully shut down lol
Oooo not too far apart then! 
How are you feeling this cycle? 
I'm a bit tearfull today been off work yesterday & today just don't feel like myself at the mo. I cried earlier cos I shouted at the dog cos he was being naughty, then I felt bad that I shouted at him!! Silly 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I called SM about my bleeding I have to go in tomorrow morning for blood test and scan ughhhh nothing seems to keep AF away I don't think this prostap has suppressed me at all I'm bleeding so heavy and shouldn't be bleeding at all :(


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ahh Laura hope they can give you something to stop AF! Must be really frustrating for you 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I'm just worried about ovulation happe ing if I'm not properly suppressed I have just over 2 weeks until I start menopur not sure if the doctor will make me start buserelin :(


----------



## lucylou7

Laura - hugs hope they get the bloody witch sorted for you tomorrow huni xx

Laus - I'm hoping to find out this week still not heard yet :-( how are you feeling now? Have you spoke to doctor yet Hun? 

Hope every one else is doing ok sorry I've been MIA I'm going to have a good catch up on here other the weekend though xx


----------



## wanabeamama

lucylou7 said:


> Laura - hugs hope they get the bloody witch sorted for you tomorrow huni xx
> 
> Laus - I'm hoping to find out this week still not heard yet :-( how are you feeling now? Have you spoke to doctor yet Hun?
> 
> Hope every one else is doing ok sorry I've been MIA I'm going to have a good catch up on here other the weekend though xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhhhhh holy shit I've been brought forward to start menopur on 22nd next Friday ahhhh scared wasn't expecting that she said all my hormone levels are perfect and I'm nicely down regged, so now I have to re-organise all my work appointments and time off


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ahhhh that's fab laura! 
Is menopur like Gonal F? 
When are you planning on taking your time off? 
I have asked for from the day of egg collection till 1 week after transfer 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes it's a stim like Glonal F but menopur contains LH as well as FSH. 
I'm going to see how it goes I'm just telling my staff to take all phone numbers but I have booked out a week from EC too assuming it will be 12 days after starting eeek we are only a day apart now Yey


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ooo yeah! Cycle buddies! 
They have only said I'll be on Gonal F for 5 days, does it normally take longer? 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

They give you 5 days to start with because you have a blood test on day 6 so they give you more then and let you know if you need to change the dose but 10-12 days is average so your blood test is on 26th I'm 27th and then you go on day 8 of stimms (Glonal F ) for a scan and blood test and every other day until they tell you to do trigger so 
26th blood test 
28th blood test and scan
2nd blood test and scan possible trigger day
4th possible EC


----------



## wanabeamama

Any news on the :spermy: Jo?


----------



## bernardblack

St marys called back. I have to wait 2 weeks and then ring up to see if i can start treatment.


----------



## Jojo27

Hi Laura, how are you? X
Consultation a week on Monday! Dreading it!
Good news on your treatment being brough forward.
How is everybody else! X


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Tan why 2 weeks? That's odd oh Is it BC it's iui? 

Jo that's great it will soon be here :happydance: how exciting when is your next AF due? Hopefully you will be able to start on your next AF :hugs:


----------



## bernardblack

Hey laura, they said its 2 weeks because we have to be sure im not currently pregnant, we have to call back and say "ive been having protected sex" blah blah blah. They didnt even ask me if ive been doing that already! Im miffed cause in the past 30 something days weve only done it twice and i wish i just told st marys that. To be honest its put me off even wanting to have sex over the next couple of weeks. 

To make things nice and confusing my CM currently is epic so im at a fertile time anyway - so even if i call back in 2 weeks im due a period around then anyway. Cant believe st marys think i might fall pregnant just before treatment.....if i thought i was in for a chance i wouldnt even be referred to SMH :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh ok so you need to start treatment during you AF ? It is funny though how they tell you to use protection HAHAA I have been having unprotected sex for 4 years and NOTHING lol


----------



## bernardblack

Im confused, think i might ring them tomorrow and ask to clear things up. All i know is that my treatment starts cd2-3 and they need to be sure im defo not pregnant beforehand. Im panicking because my worry is that i'll now be turned down due to labs closing. Does anyone know when they close and how long for?

Heres what im hoping:
Ring on 25th, they'll call back 26th and advise to take the norethisterone (stuff to bring on period)
4th march at the latest period turns up
5th or 6th march treatment actually starts
19th\20th the insemination part takes place.

also im gonna be a right scally wag- im not going to ring them after waiting 2 weeks, gonna do it after 13 days....sneaky arent i? :) to be fair though by that point it would have been 2 weeks since intercourse. Plus im convinced im in my tww wait already!
Actually stuff all the above, im gonna ring tomorrow and ask if they'll re-consider me. God im nervous about it.

Think the worst part was waiting for them to ring me back, i found ringing them was also a nightmare too, took me 29 calls on the first day, then 26 calls chasing it the next day (was sick of hearing the 'busy' dial tone). Also found it hard cause i was at work too, so every 10 minutes i was running off to the bathroom with my phone :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes you will start cd2-3 
I think the labs only close at Christmas 

What cd did you call them this time?


----------



## bernardblack

It was something like cd32, basically at my consultation it was mentioned about the long iregular cycles and she advised to ring 4 weeks after cd1, thats whats the norethisterone is for to help bring on a period.....nice and confusing isnt it?! ;)

Basically if im accepted i take the norethisterone then when AF shows i ring them back and they arrange the treatment. In some ways i thought id be an ideal patient cause im not relying on a natural period and that was comforting thought but at this rate my period is gonna turn up and now im worried i wont get accepted this time :(


----------



## bernardblack

Oh and the nurse who rang back was saying the labs have a deep clean or something around easter so they turn people away (think thats what she was saying) *sigh*


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I was meant to start on the 4th of march so that gives you a couple of weeks, 
Well if AF does arrive you don need the northisterone so just call them and say its cd1 as long as insemination doesn't land Easter weekend I'm sure it's fine I havnt heard anything about closure so I'm not sure when exactly it will be but you have a few weeks I think you will be fine did you mention when you requested that you were told to call so you could take the northisterone? I would still call tomorrow and explain what you were told to do at your consultation :( x


----------



## bernardblack

Yep whats the worst that could happen? They tell me to wait it out another week!

I find it laughable they think it could happen naturally for us, the dr at st marys said i dont even ovulate anyway, so will be using that piece of information for my case tomorrow :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol it is silly but I guess it's what they are told to say the nurse that told us to use protection said it happens quite often that peopl come for baseline scan and find an early pregnancy but because of the meds there is. Hug chance the baby not survive it's quite sad :(


----------



## bernardblack

Hey Laura.
So i rang them back today and they told me to start taking the pills, yay! As long as i have a bleed before 10th March then it looks like im gonna be accepted.

The moral of that story is lying is good ;) i told them i hadnt had intercourse in 18 days when infact its been more like 10 days. Sneaky!


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Yey :wohoo: exciting stuff 

I have to go get new drugs I got up this morning and my fridge had gone off so the drugs all have to be replaced :(


----------



## bernardblack

Oh no! Do you have to pay for replacement ones?


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't know yet lol it's not much though I havnt had the invoice for the first lot yet


----------



## wanabeamama

How many days do you need to take the northisterone?


----------



## bernardblack

The invoice? God i hope thats nice and cheap.

As for me im on the pills for 5 days (take 3 a day) then period should arrive a few days later. Its funny though cause im already in my Tww so at this rate there may be a bleed before all the pills are taken!

Ive been at my local hospital today cause i found lumps on both my breasts. I went to see a specialist who inspected them then went for an ultrasound. I had a 1 inch cyst on my breast but the Dr drained it. The appointment went well but was miffed cause we were the first ones there this morning and the dr turned half an hour late!! Think the waiting and not knowing was the worst part. Plus this guy was talking at reception about his wifes cancer and well you know, i certainly didnt want to hear it.

Turns out all the fertility drugs are the cause for the cyst :(

He said it could come back but they can always repeat the procedure. He also promised it will not turn into cancer. Bloomin well hope so!


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Jesus that must have been so scary :hugs: 

The northisterone stops AF I used it before my operation to make sure I didn't have my period as it was due the day of my op so I stopped it the day of my op and came on the day after so when you stop it it tricks your body and you get AF it's like taking the pill it's progesterone so when you stop it the flow begins :(


----------



## bernardblack

Yeah i have wondered about the pills. Ive seen a lot of girls online who say it delays AF rather than inducing but guess it must be the best pill for my situation.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes it does delay but also it will bring on AF if you take them and stop they are stronger than BCP so it will work well for you


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies!
Tan I'm glad it was a cyst that must of been so scary! Your right its the no knowing thats the worst, Last thing you need at the moment is something else to worry about

Laura were you at St Mary's swapping your drugs? Someone was in the nurses hub at the same time as me & I thought it could be you? 

As for me I'm having the worst AF pains of my life! Been for bloods this morning & begged them to let me have ibuprofen for a couple of days! She's gonna let me know this afternoon.
In non IVF news we have had an offer on our house! Only been on the market 10 days, didn't expect it to sell so fast! Gonna be a busy couple of months for us now 
Xx


----------



## LitGirl83

Hello all,

I've not been on for a short time because we've had a bit of a nightmare. When I last posted I thought AF was here, had all the signs etc. It didn't arrive.

Anyway, did a shed load of tests and all were positives, strong and the digital ones even matched with ovulation dates. Like others we've had unprotected sex for three years and nothing so we weren't planning on getting pregnant and never dare dreamed we could.

SO, due to the fact I had a chemical last year and we couldn't quite believe it, we booked in for HCG blood tests hoping we were one of those couples who fell pregnant just before they started IVF.

My first result came back defo positive but low then doc rang with second one to tell me they've dropped right down and period is on it's way. So I have to sit and wait for my period/early miscarriage to start.

Needless to say, I've been sent away from work because I can't stop crying and running to the loo and my OH is back to being massively depressed. 

We keep being positive, we have our consultation on the 12th March and we're still moving forward with IVF, we had jsut spent a week trying not to get excited, then being excited and we didn't tell anyone for obvious reasons!

It doesn't get any easier, even when you know it's highly unlikely that it will happen. Just wish our bodies didn't play such cruel tricks, I can just about handle we can't do this naturally but why let this happen twice to raise what little hope we have left and then dash it all??

Anyway, hope you're all doing well, I've not caught up properly with everything, sorry. Lets hope all us ladies get what we're after this year 
:p 
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Tan I'm glad it was a cyst that must of been so scary! Your right its the no knowing thats the worst, Last thing you need at the moment is something else to worry about
> 
> Laura were you at St Mary's swapping your drugs? Someone was in the nurses hub at the same time as me & I thought it could be you?
> 
> As for me I'm having the worst AF pains of my life! Been for bloods this morning & begged them to let me have ibuprofen for a couple of days! She's gonna let me know this afternoon.
> In non IVF news we have had an offer on our house! Only been on the market 10 days, didn't expect it to sell so fast! Gonna be a busy couple of months for us now
> Xx

Haha yes I was I thought you might be there :) 

Oh no what about the period pain heat pads? I got them for stimming to help eggs grow :D only £2.50 in tesco :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

LitGirl83 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've not been on for a short time because we've had a bit of a nightmare. When I last posted I thought AF was here, had all the signs etc. It didn't arrive.
> 
> Anyway, did a shed load of tests and all were positives, strong and the digital ones even matched with ovulation dates. Like others we've had unprotected sex for three years and nothing so we weren't planning on getting pregnant and never dare dreamed we could.
> 
> SO, due to the fact I had a chemical last year and we couldn't quite believe it, we booked in for HCG blood tests hoping we were one of those couples who fell pregnant just before they started IVF.
> 
> My first result came back defo positive but low then doc rang with second one to tell me they've dropped right down and period is on it's way. So I have to sit and wait for my period/early miscarriage to start.
> 
> Needless to say, I've been sent away from work because I can't stop crying and running to the loo and my OH is back to being massively depressed.
> 
> We keep being positive, we have our consultation on the 12th March and we're still moving forward with IVF, we had jsut spent a week trying not to get excited, then being excited and we didn't tell anyone for obvious reasons!
> 
> It doesn't get any easier, even when you know it's highly unlikely that it will happen. Just wish our bodies didn't play such cruel tricks, I can just about handle we can't do this naturally but why let this happen twice to raise what little hope we have left and then dash it all??
> 
> Anyway, hope you're all doing well, I've not caught up properly with everything, sorry. Lets hope all us ladies get what we're after this year
> :p
> xxx


:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

wanabeamama said:


> Haha yes I was I thought you might be there :)
> 
> Oh no what about the period pain heat pads? I got them for stimming to help eggs grow :D only £2.50 in tesco :thumbup:

I have literally been carrying around a hot water bottle on my tummy all week, feels like the cramps are going finally today! 

I had good news from my blood test I start stimming on Sunday! I start bloods/scans on 1st march. 
Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Laura are you starting your stimms tonight? 
We are 2 days apart now :0) 
Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

LitGirl what a horrible emotional roller coaster you have been on, I hope you & your OH are ok. Yep lets hope 2013 is a lucky year for us all 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yep I start stimms tonight :D oh I have my second blood and scan on the 1st I will see you :D


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey did my firs lot of jabs the menopur took ages the dose is huge :/ and just typical the needle was blunt but at least I know what I'm doing now :)


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ooo yey well done! 
Is it in a pen like gonal F? 
xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Nope I have to mix a liquid with a powder and then put it in another needle :/


----------



## lucylou7

Hi girls 

Just wanted to pop by to say I'm still routing you all on! 

Glad to see things are moving for you all 

Tan - must of been a worrying time for you Hun I'm glad all is ok though

Emma - how's your jabbing going huni? 

Laura - how's those huge jabs of menopur going huni xx

AFM - still waiting for my notes from at Mary's hopefully get them next week, then we're going to call Harley street for phone consultation and book to go to care also Sony notes can't come quick enough xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: ladies Jo your appointment was today? How dd it go? :hugs: 

Emma how was your Glonal-F injection? 

Tan hope AF arrives soon was it your last pill today? 

Lou:hugs: 

:hug: to all of you lovely ladies 


I had a drama with my menopur tonight I spent half an hour trying to get my needle without bubbles in I and when it finally looked ok I dropped it and it landed in my leg like a dart OUCH so then I had to change the needle and pu it all back into the vile and spent another 20min again trying to get th blooming bubbles out there were still a few small ones :/


----------



## bernardblack

Hey laura! Sounds like youve become a human pin cushion :hugs: did you get your invoice through?

My last tablet was Saturday so ive been going to the toiley like 10 times a day just checking to see if AF has arrived. Nothing yet though! Xxx


----------



## Jojo27

wanabeamama said:


> :hi: ladies Jo your appointment was today? How dd it go? :hugs:
> 
> Emma how was your Glonal-F injection?
> 
> Tan hope AF arrives soon was it your last pill today?
> 
> Lou:hugs:
> 
> :hug: to all of you lovely ladies
> 
> 
> I had a drama with my menopur tonight I spent half an hour trying to get my needle without bubbles in I and when it finally looked ok I dropped it and it landed in my leg like a dart OUCH so then I had to change the needle and pu it all back into the vile and spent another 20min again trying to get th blooming bubbles out there were still a few small ones :/

Edit


----------



## wanabeamama

Jojo27 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies Jo your appointment was today? How dd it go? :hugs:
> 
> Emma how was your Glonal-F injection?
> 
> Tan hope AF arrives soon was it your last pill today?
> 
> Lou:hugs:
> 
> :hug: to all of you lovely ladies
> 
> 
> I had a drama with my menopur tonight I spent half an hour trying to get my needle without bubbles in I and when it finally looked ok I dropped it and it landed in my leg like a dart OUCH so then I had to change the needle and pu it all back into the vile and spent another 20min again trying to get th blooming bubbles out there were still a few small ones :/
> 
> Hi Laura,
> It didn't go well, sperm was found but abnormal and not good enough for freezing, so that's the end for us u less we wish to use donor sperm or adopt. I thought I was prepared for bad news but its only when it hit me I realised that I wasn't. DH is fine about it, what will be will be. I honestly don't know where to go from here? All along I was saying no to a donor, bit now I just don't know.
> I have no reason to be posting on this thread any longer so wish all you lovely ladies the very best of luck with your treatment and hope you all get your bundles of joy very soon! Love and hugs Jo x x x xClick to expand...


:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
Oh Jo I'm so so sorry I hope that one day how ever it may be, that your dream of being a mummy comes true :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bernardblack

So sorry to hear that, Jo. Will be praying a mircale comes your way soon honey xxxxx


----------



## Laus86

Jo I am so sorry that it was not good news! I think that it is only once someone is in the position that u r in that they can fully make a decision on donor sperm/adoption! Take your time hun, maybe make some plans with your hubby to do things that u have most probably put on hold for a long long time! And if u feel that donor sperm/adoption is for u then I'm sure that there will be some forums that u will be able to get support and info from! I know a few couples who have adopted and they r so glad that they did it and the children r lovely and so happy!xx


----------



## Laus86

Sorry I've not posted for a while guys I have been checking in to c how everyone is getting on! Laura and em have either of u had any scans yet? When r u looking at ec/et??x
Tan what happens for u next? Sorry I'm not sure on the iui process, when will u be on the tww?x


----------



## wanabeamama

Laus86 said:


> Sorry I've not posted for a while guys I have been checking in to c how everyone is getting on! Laura and em have either of u had any scans yet? When r u looking at ec/et??x
> Tan what happens for u next? Sorry I'm not sure on the iui process, when will u be on the tww?x

I have a scan Friday and Sunday hopefully EC will be Tuesday :wacko: I had bloods today I'm on the same dose
How are you feeling laus?


----------



## bernardblack

Hey laura im good thanks. Just waiting for my period to start then hopefully treatment will start :)


----------



## Laus86

Ohhh brill for both of you, how r u both feeling?x
I'm good thank you Laura, going away for a week at Easter so hopefully that will help the nxt few months fly bye so we can do our frozen cycle! I've got to wait for an appointment 1st as I haven't had a frozen transfer before! Think I might ring them to find out if they have sorted it out yet and also let them know when I'm away incase they book me in for then x


----------



## bernardblack

Ah a trip away you must be looking forward to it. Hope your 1st appointment comes round soon xxx

I had my last tablet on saturday and still no period....hope it arrives soon. Im a bit nervous. I dont think the norethisterone has worked if im perfectly honest. I was already in my tww when i started it so if i bleed over the next few days it will be down to nature not the pills :S


----------



## wanabeamama

Hmmmm Tan have you POAS? Northisterone is very strong I'm surprised AF isn't here :coffee: hurry up witch 

Laura a break sounds good :thumbup: I'm glad you can do a frozen cycle hope it's not too long :hugs:


----------



## bernardblack

Still no period :( think i will just Poas in the morning just in case. I keep feeling like my period is starting but theres just nothing. *sigh* 5 days and counting


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh god have you called them to say AF hasn't arrived?


----------



## bernardblack

No they said it can take up to a week after the last tablet which takes me to tomorrow. Just as i thought things were going smoothly :S


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh boooo what happens if its after tomorrow? 

Emma are you in for bloods this morning? 
I'm here for bloods and scan I can't remember what you look like lol


----------



## bernardblack

Well im sure i ov'd nearly 2 weeks ago so i think af will be here in the next couple of days anyway. Think i will tell st marys the tablets arent strong enough and hope i get a higher dosage next time x 

Good luck with your bloods today x


----------



## wanabeamama

There wont be a next time ;)


----------



## wanabeamama

I just had my scan and feeling quite upset she said I have a blood filled cyst on the right and It can compromise the growth of follicles I have 5 small follicles and 1 on the left I'm so scared if losing the right ovary too :'( the prostap injection was supposed to stop endo and cysts :'(


----------



## bernardblack

Oh laura :hug: whats supposed to happen now. Surely 6 is a good number at this stage? Xxxx


Ive rung st marys just waiting on a call back. I just feel like giving up. Im sick of waiting and would rather just start paying privately for treatment :(


----------



## wanabeamama

I just have to carry on hoping they grow just gave to see what happens Sunday hoping there will be sone progression, 

hope they call you back soon it was really busy in there this morning


----------



## bernardblack

Will keep my fingers crossed for you xxx

Ah i did wonder if they were busy...glad i have you girls to pass on all this info.

Quick question for those who have gone through Care - do have to go to st marys or was that a choice? Im thinking of going to Care at Bolton but dont want to if it means being back at st marys (not that i have a problem with them its just more location issues for me)


----------



## bernardblack

Still no period. St Marys said to wait til the 10th day (this is the 7th) *sigh*


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh :( hope it comes soo oh I know wear White jeans that will bring it on lol


----------



## bernardblack

Haha good idea.

Actually ive iust been into town, thats normally one of those occassions where af shows her ugly head....but not tuis time.

On the plus side ive just some retail therapy and its made me feel a bit better :)

How are you doing honey, when do you go back? X


----------



## wanabeamama

Really angry I called st Mary's this morning BC I have no menopur left and I'm at work so oh has gone to collect it for me they are supposed to be open till 3.30 and the doors are locked and they won't answer the phone I'm about to burst into tears I need the menopur :'(


----------



## bernardblack

Oh crap, is there an emergency number you could ring? Xxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

What a bloody palaver I called every number including emergency and no answer I was in tears I was so stressed and after 1hr45min someone answered the phone so I said my BF is trying to get in he's been ringing the buzzer for an hour and 45 min she said oh I heard the buzzer but didn't know what they wanted :grr: I was so upset I thought it was over


----------



## bernardblack

Oh no what an awful day youve had. So did you get it then? Was this the stuff you had to throw out cause of the fridge issue? Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I got it, no this was just because they only give me enough for 2 injections at a time and they forgot to give me someon Friday so I still have to get more today. I only managed saturdas BC I pu all my leftovers together :/ 

You ot AF yet? Or POAS?


----------



## wanabeamama

Emma were are you? Lol I might bump into you today lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Laura, I've already been in this morning & on my way back now. Having a total nightmare! 
I don't know why but me & hubby didn't realise we had to carry on with Buserelin at the same time as Gonal F! 
So I had my scan this morning & when we went to the hub I saw my notes & realised we had missed it for a week. 
I have 13 follicles between 16 & 20mm so egg collection will be Tuesday. 
I'm going back to see the Dr to get a different drug to stop me ovulating before Tuesday. 
Please everyone cross your fingers it works or the cycle will be over. 
I'm so upset :0( 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no emma did they not put it on your sheet? :( wow your follicles are great though :D do you have to trigger still? 

I'm on day 10 and my biggest is only 17mm I hav 9 follicles but 3 are too small to measure the others are 12-14 mm so I have a few more days of menopur :( 

Fingers crossed for you so did st Mary's give you something to stop ovulation?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Are you here now? 
Have to see the Dr at 11 to get something to stop ovulation. 
It is on the sheet :0( I really don't know why we missed it. I think it's because they didn't mention 2 at a time in needle teach or I would have been asking about Do you inject both in the same side etc. ahhh well....
I asked if my follicles were good Cos I missed buserelin but she said no I've just responded well. I have 3 that are too small so 16 in total. 
Ahhh it will only be a few more days for you I reckon! 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm home now lol oh I hoe they can sort it out for you :( I'm sure it will be ok :hugs: 
I'm going to go protein mad and heat mad too lol I only had 6 follicles last time so I'm really pleased I just hope I can a least get to a 3dt I stead of 2dt this time


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Well I've had the injection gotta go for a blood test tomorrow to see if I have ovulated or not. Fingers crossed. 
Ahhh I'm sure you will get to a 3 this time! When us your next scan
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh what was the injection called? Fingers crossed :hugs: have you done any opk's 

I'm back Tuesday at 10 am for scan x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

It's called centrotide. I haven't done any OPK's think I'd rather just wait for the blood test tomorrow then I'll know for sure. 
I'm in for a scan on Tuesday at 8:40 (if the cycle is still going) 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

So will you be having EC Tuesday still? And do you do trigger tonight? I'm lost? :/


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Lol so am i! 
They changed egg collection to Wednesday so I assume trigger world be tomoz? 
I'm gonna ask tomorrow as I was upset when we were talking this morning but I suppose it all depends on tomorrows blood test results 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ah I guess it does so we might only be a day apart now I think my EC will be Thursday x


----------



## lucylou7

Hi girls hope every one is ok 

Jo - I'm so sorry Hun I can imagine how you feel as it really took me back about my eggs :-( take your time I hope your dreams of becoming a mummy come true! 

Emma - roll on EC is it Wednesday Hun? 

Laura - I knew things would be fine today huni yey! 

Laus - how you doing Hun? When do you start again Hun? 

Afm - we got our notes from st Mary's very interesting reading them all! We have booked a phone consultation with a clinic at Harley street London to discuss IVM to see if its for us, and would you believe we are still waiting to hear from pct its been to the panel twice now and they have been unable to make a decision mad hey! 

Louise x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies
So sorry for hijacking the thread yesterday I was just so upset & knew you guys could calm me down a bit :0) 
Ive had my bloods done so just waiting for the call to see if I can continue the cycle or not, I should know by 3PM. 

Lucy I hope you get your decision soon! EC will be Wednesday hopefully

Laura can't believe we might only be a day apart! We can help each other through the 2WW hopefully

I need to catch up with everyone else as I've been so busy selling the house & buying the next one so hopefully I can do that tonight 

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Emma fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks laura will let you know when I know
Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Just had the call....it's all OK!!! 
I do my trigger shot tonight at 11PM!!!
I have never been so relieved in all my life, thanks for crossing your fingers :0) 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Yey I'm so pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Are you on pregnyl?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Yeah at least I don't have to stay up too late xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Am I right that after the trigger tonight I don't do any injections tomorrow? 
Xx


----------



## bernardblack

Good luck Emma, keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you xxxx

As for me my freaking stupid but great period finally turned up :wohoo:

So just waiting on a call back to see if they'll accept me for treatment, really hope the agro and tears will pay off


----------



## wanabeamama

That's right no injections tomorrow just drink tonnes of water lol have they told you to carry on with tonight's injections as normal I had to do my normal injections at normal time and trigger later on last time but you might not.


----------



## wanabeamama

:wohoo: tan I'm so glad it finally showed up Yey fingers crossed you get accepted :D


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Yeah they said usual injections at normal time & trigger later! Can't believe it's finally here :0) gonna be hard concentrating at work tomorrow! 

Tan that's great news I will cross my fingers that you get accepted :0) 

Xx


----------



## Jojo27

Hi ladies, 

Just checking in to see how you all are. 

Emma and Laura, so excited for you both.
Tan, fingers crossed you are able to start treatment ASAP.

Just been looking online, have you heard of embryo glue? Was just thinking you Emma and Laura as you are not long from transfer.

https://www.vitrolife.com/en/Fertility/Products/G-SeriesTM-media/EmbryoGlue/

Love and hugs Jo x x


----------



## Laus86

So glad everything is ok to go ahead Em!! It will be so good for u and Laura to have each other to help each other through the tww!x
Laura will u find out tomoz when ur ec is?x
Tan I've got my fingers x for u to get the go ahead x


----------



## Laus86

Jo I have had a quick look at ur link, I had never heard of it before, interesting info, thanks for sharing x


----------



## wanabeamama

Well just had my scan I only have 3 follicles that are big enough but I have a couple that are nearly there so I have to carry on today and trigger is tomorrow night not sure what time yet, so egg collection is Friday I really hope the other follicles catch up BC only 3 follicles scares me as I got 2 out of 6 last time :/ 

Jo thanks for the link I never heard of that it's interesting :hugs: 

Emma how was trigger? 

Tan hope you hear something good today


----------



## bernardblack

Good luck laura. Things are moving very quick for you now!

I got accepted :wohoo: im in tomorrow for bloods and scan (bloods 7:30 - 8:30) then i have to wait around til 12 for a scan! Bit annoying living far away but nothing i can do.

Think i start meds cd8 and i have to go in every other day :S god, work are gonna hate me


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Jo..thanks for the link, I'd never heard of that before 

Laura... Im sure your other follies will catch up in time. Trigger was ok, been really nauseus & dizzy today & was sick so work sent me home. I'm not back in now till the 18th so I can focus on my embryo lol

Tan that's great news :0) it's all go now! 

Xx


----------



## Laus86

Laura fingers x they will catch up, trigger shot tends to help with growth from what I can gather x
Em I hope all goes well for u tomoz, keep us posted x
Tan did they not give u a scan time? I was told my scan times during treatment but I was always booked in 2 days b4 so maybe as it is only the day b4 they r going to squeeze u in somewhere if try get a gap x


----------



## Laus86

Ohhh and I'm sooo glad that u r able to get started hun x


----------



## bernardblack

Hey Laura. xxx

The only scan time I know of is the 12:10 tomorrow, apart from that I think they'll probably wing it....really hope not though.

I'm not going to be able to book any time off for medical cause I only get 2 hrs and it takes that long to get there and back!

If they are delayed or don't know when they'll fit me in I could be there for 3 or 4 hours. So will have to book a tonne of half days off (and thats if I can get scans first thing in the morning or mid afternoon).

IVF\ICSI\IUI is so frustrating when it comes to work, no one at work knows but it's like we all have secret lives the outside world cannot know about.

Actually off the back of that I do have a question for your girlies - when you do finally have your children do you think you'll tell people that you had assisted conception? I'm going through a stage where I've decided no one outside the tight circle of people (aka parents, sister and MIL) will be told.

Just wondered what your plans were?


----------



## wanabeamama

Wooohoooo tan that's great Yey


----------



## wanabeamama

bernardblack said:


> Hey Laura. xxx
> 
> The only scan time I know of is the 12:10 tomorrow, apart from that I think they'll probably wing it....really hope not though.
> 
> I'm not going to be able to book any time off for medical cause I only get 2 hrs and it takes that long to get there and back!
> 
> If they are delayed or don't know when they'll fit me in I could be there for 3 or 4 hours. So will have to book a tonne of half days off (and thats if I can get scans first thing in the morning or mid afternoon).
> 
> IVF\ICSI\IUI is so frustrating when it comes to work, no one at work knows but it's like we all have secret lives the outside world cannot know about.
> 
> Actually off the back of that I do have a question for your girlies - when you do finally have your children do you think you'll tell people that you had assisted conception? I'm going through a stage where I've decided no one outside the tight circle of people (aka parents, sister and MIL) will be told.
> 
> Just wondered what your plans were?

You should only really need 3 mornings and then time for treatment 

I'm not sure about who I tell I guess it's something I will decide if and when the time comes :hugs:


----------



## bernardblack

See i keep changing my mind. One minute i want the world to know but then keep thinking no one will know.

Just been for bloods. Was a nightmare getting to manchester. We set off at 6.30 and didnt get there til 8. Think im getting my meds today...possibly gonal f (tried to get a sneaky peak at my notes)!


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh yey exciting 
omg where were you coming from? 


Emma good luck with egg collection today xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks Laura! 
I'm on ward 90 now how cold is it here?! I'm freezing! 
Just my luck I'm last to go down :0( 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no :( I was last too last time :( it's freezing I put on my dressing gown and got under the covers lol it's rubbish being last all I could think about was food and coffee lolol 
I will be waiting for updates oh and the sedation is amaizing lol feels like you've had the best sleep ever haha


----------



## Jojo27

Good luck Emma x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies they only got 8 eggs, so 8 follicles were empty so I'm a bit dissapointed with that :0( 
Can't wait to get a bacon butty & go back to bed lol
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Emma 8 eggs is great :hugs: 


I have trigger at 10pm tonight hope my follicles have caught up because with only 3 follicles it's not great :( 

Emma are you having ICSI? x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ahhh I'm sure they will have! I will cross my fingers for you. 
Yeah I suppose it's quality not quantity that matters in the end. 
We are having ICSI
Oooo 10 is a good trigger time not too late, & you won't be last on Friday too :0) 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol I know last time my trigger was 11.30 lol 
You will be fine even if you only had 50% fertilisation you will still have 3 frosties :D


----------



## bernardblack

I am heart broken. Left the hospital with all the meds and the go ahead to start them tonight then got back home only to receive a phone call saying my lining is too thick at cd2 so I can't proceed with treatment.

don't think I'll be on these forums much longer, I can't take it any more.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Oh no Tan I'm really sorry to hear that! 
What is the next step? 
Xx


----------



## bernardblack

Wait 2 weeks then have 2 weeks protected intercourse then re-request treatment....not to mention I have to go through the bloody norethisterone tablets and all the crap they bring again!

The nurse who rang said if it happens again to move straight onto the IVF but I'm phoning the consultant tomorrow to change my treatment plans. Fuck this IUI I'm going to try IVF.

Just when I thought I had my life back on track, this happens.

I don't know what I'm more upset at, the distance, my stupid body, the fact everytime I open the fridge I see the meds or the heartache. I guess when things get tough and I turn to desperate measures I don't really think things through - don't think the lining is problematic when having IVF (well thats what the nurse implied anyway).

Today was supposed to be life changing and step forward in my TTC nightmare but this has turned out to be the worst day


----------



## Jojo27

Tan, I am sorry to hear your news, be strong! This journey in which we are all going through is shit, and we all know that, but I remember Laura telling me that we must be strong enough as we are the chosen ones! X x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Tan I'm so sorry I know today is hard and has been a big blow but these things are just small hurdles in comparison to what we are trying to achieve if you look at the bigger picture a month of waiting is only a small problem because you still have the oportunity ahead of you it's not easy but that's why we are all here for each other try not to make any big decisions just yet it will all work out in the end :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ahhh tan you must feel awful at the moment. Like the girls say we are all here for you. 
I would speak to your consultant & weigh up the pro's & cons of IUI V's IVF before you make any decisions 
Try & think positive I know it's hard right now 
Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

OMG just had a thought Laura! 
Do have to do any more injections from now on or is it just the pessaries from day 2? 
I'm terrified of mucking up again
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

No more injections emma just the torpedoes lolol don't forget tomorrow is classed as day 1 so Friday is day 2 also before doing your morning one make sure your not having your transfer that day as you do it after your transfer eg if your having. 3 day transfer don't do your Saturday morning pesserie until you had your transfer if that makes sense lol 
Oh and they get VERY messy so get some panty liners lol by about the second day it's not pretty lolol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks Laura! 
Can't wait to start the pessaries they sound like great fun lol
Good luck for your trigger tonight
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha they are :rofl: 

Thank you eeek 1 more jab and I'm done :wohoo:


----------



## wanabeamama

Emma can't wait to here your fertilisation report :happydance: 

Tan I hope you feel a little better today :hugs:

Jo have you had any thought on your next step? :hugs: 

AFM I'm feeling a little more positive about my little follicles catching up I just want tomorrow to be here now


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I only have 3 embryos
They injected 7 eggs
I'm scared now that none will make it to Saturday :0( 
xx


----------



## wanabeamama

3 is good try to stay calm remember I only had 2 if they didn't think they would make it to Saturday they would do a 2day transfer like they did with me your almost there Em stay strong I remember feeling scared having my babies in a dish so far away with someone else looking over them and wishing I could sit by them and protect them :cry: 
Use this time to get all your heavy house work done so you can relax after transfer :hugs: your almost there :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks Laura
I just wish there was more for them to choose from
I'm trying to be positive & I should be happy that we have any at all 
I know worrying & stressing won't help & nothing I do will change anything now
Urrrgh this part is awful 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

It is awful but just remember they are the strongest eggs/embryos and one could result in your baby :hugs:


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello all, been lurking for the last few days and working from home today so thought I'd waste some time and be terribly unproductive in working terms and check in :winkwink: .
Glad to hear things are moving along for so many of you, also very sad to read about others' set backs but remember that's all they are, we'll all get there in the end.
Em, I'm holding everything crossed for you, we all know how nerve wrecking it is to having to wait for that fert report. The first time I was ok with the wait, but because of the cycle not succeeding the second time I was a mess!!! The old 2/3 day transfer versus 5 day transfer is always a toughie and so is numbers, cells etc but three embryos is not a bad number at all, at the end of the day remember that it only takes one and you wouldn't have three if conceiving naturally :flower: so big :thumbup: and can't wait to hear some good news!
As for pessaries yeah they are absolutely hanging and I hated them, they made me stop going to the toilet for days at the time, I also got mild cramping if doing them 'front end' so had to alternate front and back which was a joy when I finally managed to go to the toilet (sorry about that!!! :rofl::sick:) and they also made me put on over half a stone in weight both times! Ironic that since stopping them I have only put on another stone in spite of now being 27 weeks in. And the fabulous (not) news is, when you get your BFP you have to carry on with the dreaded pessaries until week 12, eeek!
Laura I can't wait to hear some good news from you honey. Almost there now :happydance:
Tan so sorry about the news you just got, hope you can discuss your options with someone soon, they really do know what to do in every situation and remember that they have your best interest at heart so I'm sure you will get a good solution soon.
Jo I've sent you a DM hope you feel better soon my love.
Everybody else :hi: been reading/ lurking and thinking of you all.
AFM all good apart from a cold which means I'm working from home today, but not complaining. It's actually quite nice to be able to take it easy with work and the week-end is nearly here!
:hug:, always.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: hippy hope your cold goes soon :hugs: 

Emma how are you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## bernardblack

He hippie

I never signed the IVF forms back in January so I booked an appointment today to get that done, just wish I had done it back then otherwise I might be posting something different. The nurse wants me to try at least 1 IUI before IVF and at the minute I've agreed but will see as time goes on whether I want to continue with it or not.

They've said they may up my norethisterone dosage but that might happen IF my lining is thick - I really want that changing beforehand but thats something that can be sorted in a couple of weeks.

Both hubby and I woke up this morning absolutely gutted, I think dreaming was preferable to this real life nightmare at the minute :(


----------



## hippiehappy

Aww Tan :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Good luck today Laura I'm thinking of you 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you Em I'm just on the bed waiting I'm next up :/ I need coffee :coffee: lol 
I have to wait here till 1 for OH to come back he had to go to work :(


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Awww no! 
At least you can have a few coffees & rounds of toast till he comes back
I stayed till 12 cos I couldnt wee lol
Good luck xx


----------



## Laus86

Good luck Laura, u r probably down now! Can't wait to hear!!
Em is your transfer tomoz? If u can r u going to have 2 transferred?
Tan I'm so sorry u couldn't start treatment this month! What r the success rates for iui? Have u looked into it? I'm thinking if they r quite decent then maybe it is worth giving it at least another go as every chance we get offered to help become pregnant is worth it, the more chances the better! I know it means waiting longer and the pain and heartache of the waiting is at times unbearable but we have all got this far what's another month?? I was in bits when I couldn't start my treatment in sept because of my sisters wedding abroad and because of when it fell I wasn't able to start untill jan but honestly that time flew by! Just take ur time hun and I'm sure u guys will make the right decision for yourselves! When is your appointment to sign for ivf treatment?xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhhhhhhhhh OMFG I'm so so happy I got 8 good eggs I can't believe it I cried when the doctor told me :')


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Awwww congratulations Laura! 
I'm so pleased for you 
Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Laura - think I will try & insist on 2 if they are not top quality 
Xx


----------



## Laus86

Awwww that is amazing news Laura, I am so pleased for u!!xx
Em they let me put 2 back and one was top quality and the nxt was slightly less so in terms of grades the nurse told me 8 cell a* and an 8 cell a!! It shouldn't be a problem as long as u r healthy and they don't think it would cause any additional risk (other than multiple pregnancy that is). Just make sure u ask when the nurse rings u in the am as they will have to make sure they r prepared x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Will do thanks laura! What time do they ring in the morning? 
Do you go in the afternoon? 
Xx


----------



## Laus86

I can't remember exactly but it was earlier than I expected prob about 8am! And I had to be there for about 10 I think! I can't remember exactly the whole day was such a rush because of my nieces christening!x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Girls HELP! 
Embryologist just rang I have 3 - 8 cells & we need to decide if we are going to have a 3 day transfer today or a 5 day on Monday! 
If it was today they would put one back & freeze 2 but they all look the same today so it's harder to pick the best one. 
If we went to Monday it would easier to pick the strongest but we would prob have non to freeze 
I'm not too bothered about freezing as we get 3 cycles 
OMG I don't know what to do!!!
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh wow emma that's great news :D me personally I want to get to a 5dt this time BC then you know it's the strongest if they think they will get to day 5 then that's a huge blessing wow they are 3 good strong eggs I'm so pleased for you 

I just got a call out of the 8 collected only 3 survived :'( so now I wait until Monday looks like it will be 3dt but I guess it's better than a 2dt


----------



## mrsmonkey10

We chose Monday! I asked if there was a risk of having none left by Monday & she said its never happened. 
Laura that's still good! Looks like we are having really similar cycles, you never know you could get the same call as me on Monday, when I spoke to them on day 1 they told me I would be having a day 3 transfer & now that's all changed 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh I'm so pleased for you Em yes we had exactly the same egg count and follicle count lol 
It's so hard knowing they are far away from you :( I hope I can make it to day 5 too
Is OH going with you? I had to drive there on my own last time I don't want to this time it's just so hard for OH to get out of work :(


----------



## Jojo27

Brilliant news for you both! I am hoping and praying that you both end up with a BFP each this month! X x x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Laura OH is coming yes, he is supposed to be in meetings but he will just have to cancel. His boss knows what's going on & she had IVF herself so it's good that she understands. 
Can he say there's been an emergency & maybe they'd get a supply teacher in? 

Thank you Jo, That would be the best ever if we both got BFP's. I'm trying not to get too excited but it's hard not to! I suppose the PMA will help :0) 

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

He can't get supply he has a specialist subject and there are only a handful of teachers in UK that teach it to no supply but depends what time because he does 9 different schools so it might be I between schools fx

Oh that's great I'm so glad he will be with you on my last transfer there was about 6 couples and then me on my own and I was last in too :cry: 

Make sure you drink TONNES AND TONNES of water 

Thank you Jo hope your right :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Emma did you do your pesseries?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Yeah I did Laura, been doing them since yesterday morning
I don't call them pessaries anymore they are known as "knicker ruin-ers" lol
I've just realised if you have a 3 DT we will both be having ET on Monday! (but I hope you get to a 5DT) 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha :rofl: knicker ruiners lol 
Yes we will be there on Monday if I'm having a 3dt if I only ha e 2 left when they call me on Monday I'm going to put them both back but I'm hoping I get to a 5 day I would be so happy :D


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Aww I will cross my fingers for you all weekend i hope you get a similar phonecall to the one I got :0)
I'm wondering how I will get through the 2WW, did it go fast for you 1st time 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww thank you

The TWW is awful the first week your thinking positive and feel excited because the pesseries give you lot of pregnancy symptoms but the seccond week they die down and my mood dropped and no longer felt positive and I was terrified of testing but I didn't even get that far BC AF came bang on time even though I was on the progesterone :( 
At least we can go through the tww together :D


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Yeah we can countdown together :0) 
So would AF be due 2 weeks after egg collection
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah about 14-15 days after EC I suggest not looking at the date BC I was panicking when it got close :( 

I keep google imaging things like embryos implanting and fertilised embryos and embryo development lol it migh help me manifest lol


----------



## Jojo27

Morning,

If you both have 5 day transfers.....


5-DAY TRANSFER:*
-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing*
0dpt (day of transfer)... Embryo is now a blastocyst*
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day*
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining*
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining*
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells &*fetal cells
*6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood*
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops*
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops*
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on*HPT

Jo x x


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww thank you Jo :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ahhh thanks Jo
I will so want to test after 9 days lol
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I just POAS to see my trigger lol I got my first ever positive pregnancy test hahaha shame it's not real :(


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Awww Laura I thought about doing that but never did!
Did you start the lovely pessaries today? Did you get told to do them twice a day? 
I wish it was just at night I could cope with the mess then lol
I'm just thinking this time tomorrow I'll have embryos in my belly eeek 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I did start the knicker ruiners :rofl: they are gross and yep twice a day the nurse told me to put them in flat end first I wasn't told that last time and it doesn't say it on the instructions and it seems odd :/ but she said you can put them in The other way too lol

Aww I bet you can't wait to get bubba back in your tum :happydance:
I'm nervous for my update tomorrow :/


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Flat end 1st really? I do them pointy end 1st! 
Ahhh I really hope you get to 5 days but 3 days is great too! She said to me there is not much difference in success rates between the two
I think I'm gonna spend tomorrow afternoon in bed, I know you don't have to but I think it will help psychologically, then I'm gonna be normal on Tuesday 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Eeeeeee Emma it's nearly phonecall time :/ :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Arrrgh Laura I feel sick :0( 
Good luck for yours
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhh good luck to you too :hugs: 

This is scary


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks :0)
I kno I keep checking my phone to see what time they called on Saturday and it was 8:50 why are they later today?! Wahhhhhhh! 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

They called me at about 9.30 Saturday lol god I hate waiting lol


----------



## wanabeamama

:paper::paper::headspin::serenade::munch::coffee::coffee:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

We have 1 perfect blasto, the other 2 not quite caught up yet but they will check them tomorrow to see if they can freeze them. So we are going in at 1pm 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm coming at 1pm too I have 1 x8 cell and 1x 7 cell and having both put back scared :/


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Laura that's good! 
Why are you scared? 
I will see you there :0) 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I just dread the TWW lol 
Yep I will see you there with water bottle in hand lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I'm dreading this part more than anything else
I hate having smears & cried all the way thorough the lap & dye test :0( 

Awww it will be ok at least we have each other on the TWW
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

At least you can watch the screen for the embryos goi g in though, it distracts you lol 

Yep here's to the TWW eeeek


----------



## wanabeamama

Testing will be arround my birthday :/


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Oooo on your birthday! 
She told me not to start drinking till I get there is that right? 
Also not to wear any purfume/OH no aftershave! He got to get another shower cos he already has some on lol. 
When are you planning on testing? I'm hoping to hold out till Friday 22nd
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

They give you a test date but I'm not sure when I will test I was so terrified of testing last time lol 

Yes that's what they told me too but I will start drinking a little before I get there as I didn't need the toilet much last time they get a better picture if your VERY FULL. Lol


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry: OH can't come with me I'm always the one on my own :(


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I think I will start when I get there cos I went for a scan once & ended up having to have an internal cos my bladder was too full & painful! I must have a small
One lol

Awww you can talk to me it will be ok! :0) 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I know :hugs: thank you I just wish OH could share this with me


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Awww I know you will want your OH there
Is there no way he can get out? Maybe he could be struck down with a bad case of the runs all of a sudden
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol I wish but he's a tea her and has OTHER people's children to look after :( he can't get cover at short notice :(


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Awww that's a shame :0( but it will be ok I'm sure 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm going to get a taxi BC I was worried that driving didn't help last time as you get off the bed go for a wee and go home there is no resting after transfer :nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Em please tell me you didn't use your pesserie this morning????


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Nope didn't do the pessarie! 
Do you have to do it when you get home? 
xx


----------



## wanabeamama

You do it there when you go for a pee lol


----------



## Jojo27

Good luck both x x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks Jo, I'm on my way now in the snow feeling a bit sick 
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Thanks Jo, I'm on my way now in the snow feeling a bit sick
> Xx

You will be fine Emma x x


----------



## Laus86

Good luck ladies!!!xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks Laura, it went ok I got some bad cramps straight after & had to lie down for a while, but it's all good now :0) 

Other Laura - Lovely to finally meet you! I have just had my McDonalds (embryo wanted it lol) I have my fingers & toes crossed that today worked for both of us

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey you got food finally lol embryo wanted it lolol 
It was lovely to meet you too and thank you som much for the lift :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

You are very welcome it was no problem at all, are you in bed now? 
Wish I could lie down for the next 2 weeks! 
And there is no way I'm not testing till the 29th that is forever away!!! 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yep in bed and still freezing lol 
I know how bloody far away is the 29th they might aswell say wait 9 months and see if a baby pops out :rofl:


----------



## lucylou7

Em & Laura - yey to PUPO girls roll on the BFP's 

Tan - I'm so sorry you have to wait longer huni I rely know how hard the waiting game is ((hugs))

Laus - what's new with you huni when can you start again? 

Jo - what's next for you Hun? 

AFM - we got our first cycle back and we are transferring to Care Manchester we are looking at hopefully trying short protocol with ICSI but we will see what they say, we're still researching IVM too so will see


----------



## Laus86

Lou that is brilliant news hun I am so happy for u guys and that is fab that u can transfer to care!! I tried digging to c if I could have my treatment thru care when I 1st got reffered but didn't get anywhere! I prob should of pushed harder! Not that I have a problem with st marys just a preference! Are u going to be at care manchester?? 
I'm just plodding along at the mo hoping for a natural BFP!!! Hmmm we will see ha! Got to wait for an appointment as we will be having FET and for some reason u have to see a consultant before hand! I need to ring them actually to c if they have sorted it yet! Think I will do that tomo afternoon! I think we will be looking at may before we get anywhere again xx 
Ooohh good luck Laura and em, I found the 1st week bearable it was the 2nd week that was most testing! Keep busy guys and hopefully the time will fly by xx


----------



## Laus86

Just re-read your comment Lou and saw u put 'care manchester' lol I'm so in observant at times!! I know one of their receptionists, a best friend of my cousins who i grew up with, I didn't realise untill recently but I'm hoping if all else fails she may be a useful person to know lol xx


----------



## bernardblack

Hey girls. 

Emma and laura - good luck with test day will be keeping my fingers crossed for you both. Xxxxx

Louise - how were you able to transfer to care? Do you have to go through all the tests again? What was the process like? Im interested in doing this. Are there are any downsides?

IUI success rate isnt great its something like 15%. Ive decided im going to request treatment in 2 weeks time. They told me to ring in 3 weeks to see if i can start norethisterone but seriously what is the point having a 4 week cycle then going on tablets then waiting 9 days for a period.....thats like 6/7 weeks! My natural cycle is that long! So im getting ready to fight my corner :) plus im worried about easter. I figure if i can call just before easter weekend something good might happen.


----------



## lucylou7

Laus - you never know huni natural BFP may just be round the corner  all this waiting is the worst part :-( hope you have got some answers from care today xx

Tan - I had to speak with my PCT and ask, I've also got a copy of all my notes from care and I believe that if your results are less than a year old they can use your previous test results but will have to double check this when we go. I hope you can get started in the next 2 weeks Hun x


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs: hugs all around :hug:


----------



## Laus86

Tan, really only 15%?? I would defo push for the ivf then hun, if u can do the iui whilest u r waiting to sign all your forms thou u may aswell give it a shot as it will help pass the time and u just never know u might get lucky!!!x
Lou, I rang my pct and they were just like 'huh don't know what your talking about'!! Think they just couldn't be bothered! And at the time I didn't want to prolong things getting started by messing about! Anyhow, I didn't get chance to ring st marys today so I will have to do it tomoz! Have u any idea about when u will be able to get started?xx


----------



## bernardblack

Thanks for the info Louise, ive just asked my PCT about it. Will let you know how it goes xxx

What was the process like for you, was it straight forward st marys just sending documents to Care or was there a lot more involved? Just trying to get an idea.

Laura - yeah 15% sucks doesnt it. I think at the time when they suggested 3 x IUI before 2x IVF the only thing running my mind was that it was 5 lots of free treatment so why the hell not. But im regretting that now.


----------



## wanabeamama

Tan I think that if they suggested IUI they must feel you have a chance conceiving that way without going through ivf but you do what you feel will make you feel most positive :hugs: 

Lou :hugs::hugs:

Emma how are you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Lou that's great news that your getting your cycle back :0) 

Tan like Laura said they must think you have a chance with IUI or you would just go straight to IVF, like you say it's 5 free cycles so I would take them all if it was me lol

Laus have you spoke to them yet about your FET, I hope it's soon 

AFM I'm trying my hardest not to symptom spot - is is really only 2DPT?! I have really mild dull AF like cramps on my left side but that's not surprising after all the poking & prodding that's happened recently lol! 
Another thing I noticed today was blood when I blew my nose, but that's prob something to do with progesterone..
How are you getting on Laura

Thanks everyone for the good luck keep your fingers crossed 

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh yey for the symptom spotting haha 
I'm just dizzy but I think it's the progrstetone today I have 2 blastocysts so tomorrow is hatching day then implantation begins 
So Emma implantation will have started for you :happydance:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Woop woop for hatching & implantation day! 
I've been dizzy today too! I hate progesterone for mimicking pregnancy symptoms :0(
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

It's getting us ready lol


----------



## Laus86

I tried ringing and they gave me the num for admin but I rang at 3.50pm and got the answer phone stating that they are now closed and r open between the hrs of 8.30 and 4pm (WTF)idiots!!! Obviously they can't tell the time! So I will try again in the am!x
Awww girls I know that frustration too well, defo the hardest part! Will be worth it in the end thou fingers x! As for them progesterone bullets, nightmare, your body just doesn't feel like your own whilest your on them! Suppose that's the whole process thou everything is controlled!
Funnily I have just bumped into the receptionist I know from care, she is on maternity at the mo an is due back in may! I'm thinking I might get in contact with her and find out some info off her and if I end up having to use my 2nd ivf I think I will try to transfer! I didn't think the middle of sainsburys would be quite the right place to start explaining everything and asking for info lol xx


----------



## lucylou7

Hey laus we have our appointment with care 15 April we can't start anything until May any ways so hopefully we will see what they say we have our thoughts so we will discuss with them and see what they say... Hopefully third time lucky hey x how funny that you seen your friend who works at care though ha x

Tan - they don't send any thing over so this is why I requested a copy of my notes and e are taking them with us when we go to care so they cared through what has previously happened.. I agree with the others though they may have suggested iui for a reason maybe ask them what there reasons are Hun?

Emma & Laura - exciting time for you both I hope the time does not drag for you both xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello everybody, thought I'd stop by to check how you are all doing and so glad to hear all these good news!
Em 5 day transfer is fab news, Laura so is 7 and 8 cells, :wohoo: for you both and I'm crossing everything for you! You should definitely be able to get a realistic result if you test around a week early, I did. I got my BFP at 13 DPO, they know full well that waiting that long is enough but they give you longer as to avoid chemicals. Usually after something like 20 DPO if you have a chemical it will have gone out of your system. I had a nightmare because I tested positive at 13 DPO then got a big bleed the next day and when I asked them at the clinic they said I shouldn't have bothered testing so early :dohh: not very helpful :nope:. Luckily I was still BFP at OTD :yipee:.
Lou amazing news about you getting your 1st cycle back and even more amazing about being able to transfer to Care I keep hearing great stuff about them. I found out that a colleague of mine and his wife who is due to have their 2nd baby tomorrow have had IVF at Care twice both times successfully. Apparently Care have a top of the range incubator for the embryos that nobody else in the area have, hence their fee, which I believe is pretty steep.... but their success rates are higher than St Mary's. If we can afford to have another go we will definitely look at going to Care.
Fingers crossed for you all and chin up for your 2WW L&E xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Oh and I forgot to express my sympathy for your use of the 'bum bullets' :rofl: they are SO SO awful and I hated them SO much! The symptoms I got off them were WAY worse than pregnancy symptoms, never got cramping as bad as that since stopping them and they made me put on SO much weight. Bas****s. Oh well all for a good cause, fingers crossed that you will both be on them for another 10 weeks :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks hippy my 7 cell caught up so when I had transfer they were both 8 cell :happydance: the bullets are awfull but I'm hoping they do the trick, I'm so scared about testing but going to bite the bullet a bit early not sure when though lol


----------



## hippiehappy

Laura fab about 2 8 cells! Exciting times... But I also know how nerve wrecking that 2WW is. Why they call it 2WW is also a mystery as we have to wait more like 3! I think if you test around the day your period would normally be due or the day before you should get a pretty accurate result. I remember I booked the day AF was due off work and I booked in with the counsellor on that day too just in case. The day before I felt DREADFUL ad VERY PMS-y so I was pretty sure AF was coming. Went home from work and thought sod it I'll test, because even getting a BFN would have felt better than having to wait another single day. Well, you know the rest of the story. So hope you can think of me if you ever start feeling bad about the outcome or if you think it feels like it hasn't worked. Those pessaries really do give you very bad PSM symptoms but it doesn't necessarily mean that AF is coming so stay positive xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks hippy I have a counselling session on Tuesday and also I'm going to a group evening about embryo development it might help me visualise my embies growing lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Laura when is The group thing I might go too
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

It's Tuesday the 19th at about 6ish I can't find my sheet with the info on so I will call and find out :)


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls
How is everyone? 
I'm just trying to work out when AF is due, if I had EC on Wednesday 6th does that mean AF is due Wednesday 20th? 
I don't feel any different today so I'm fully expecting to see her next week, PMA has gone out of the window 
Xx


----------



## Laus86

Em I had a day I think roughly the same time as u r into the wait now where I felt like that but I felt better again the nxt day! I started doing tests about 7dp 3dt all negative of course but I think it actually helped me, it helped pass the time and prepared me for the let down! however If all symptoms have gone from the progesterone it could be a good thing as if u start to get sore boobs or any other symptoms from now on then it could well be a sign of pregnancy, positive thinking hun, u have the best possible chance, u got a top quality blast in there, I'm feeling positive for u to be our 1st 1st timer (it does happen I know 3ppl who have got pregnant 1st time at st marys) an I also feel positive for Laura, I think we r gna get some good news in the nxt cpl of weeks from u guys xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks Laus! I'm so glad I can come here & you guys can talk some sense into me! 
It's my last day off work today I'm dreading going back on Monday & having to act normal 
I know in reality I'm still in the game & if it was a natural cycle you wouldn't be expecting to feel much at 9DPO, but the fact that I know there's an embryo in there for sure is making me think I should be feeling something :0( 
I'm sooo glad I don't have any tests in the house cos I know I would cave and do one
Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ps Laura I hope work goes ok today & takes your mind off the 2WW hun
Xx


----------



## Laus86

Getting back to work might help keep ur mind off things hun, nothing can prepare u for this 2ww it is so painstakingly difficult, and I've never known time to drag quite like it! And your mind works overtime to try and feel anything that might be different and that could be a sign!xx
My AF arrived yest was hoping we might get lucky this month but nope same results as always, I rang the hosp and my notes r still with the docs waiting to go to panel to decide nxt steps for me, why I dnt know as it is obv, I have to have an appointment to go through FET (which wont be booked for me untill my notes have been discussed at the panel meeting) and then they will book me an app prob for anova year down the line haha and then I might be able to get started again! Realistically thou I am hoping that I will be able to have FET in may! I am going to ring again a week on mon to check if my notes r back year and if an app has been made and if not I am going to keep on hounding them x


----------



## wanabeamama

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Hi girls
> How is everyone?
> I'm just trying to work out when AF is due, if I had EC on Wednesday 6th does that mean AF is due Wednesday 20th?
> I don't feel any different today so I'm fully expecting to see her next week, PMA has gone out of the window
> Xx

don't expect to feel different it's going to take a while before you feel diferent and you will have negative days :hugs: 


I'm back at work and getting really hot and bothered :( but still trying to stay positive and smiling when I see a baby or pregnant woman instead of frowning like I usually do lol 

I've had a lot of back ache and a little crampy and boobs are still sore but they stared when I was doing menopur lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Laus why is it taking so long for your notes to come through it must be so frustrating! Good idea to keep hounding them my mum is a firm believer of those who shout the loudest get seen quickest lol. Ooooo may is not too far away! It's great you can do an FET & not have to go through the whole thing again xx

Laura... Hot & bothered, cramps & sore boobs all sounds great! I really hope this is it for you! 

I think today I'm going to treat myself to a lazy day of daytime TV & get back to normal tomorrow. Feeling a bit better now as the mild cramps are back lol. AF or baby at least something is going on

Xx


----------



## Laus86

I think it's the norm tbh! They told me to ring in 6 weeks to check if an appointment had been made and that was 4/5 weeks ago so if I ring again a week on mon that will be nearly 6 weeks n I shud have an appointment booked by then hopefully!
Glad ur spirits r lifting hun, did they manage to freeze any of the 2 blasts that u didnt have replaced?xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ahhh right, I hope it's all sorted for you on Monday then :0) 
No they didn't freeze any, he said they wouldn't of survived the freeze/thaw
Makes me extra glad we chose the 5 day transfer, as we know they used the best of the 3 
Xx


----------



## Laus86

I defo think u made the right decision hun! If I got given the option to go to blast I would of taken it! I'm not sure why they didn't let me as I had 2 8 cell a 7 and a 6! Maybe it's because one 8cell was ahead of the other and I suppose since I had both the 8 cells transferred it wouldn't of made any difference as the 8 cellars were the front runners and would of been the best at blast stage anyway!xx


----------



## Laus86

Did u ask if u could have 2 blasts transferred or did u only want 1 any way? Hope u don't mind me asking hun xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

They didn't offer to transfer 2, I think the one I had was a clear front runner. I remember the embryologist said they would only transfer 1 at blast as the risk of twins is too high. If I wanted 2 I had to choose a 3 day transfer
Xx


----------



## Laus86

Ahh I think that they say that with your 1st attempt but if it fails then they r more willing to put 2 back the 2nd time! Tbh if I have to go through my 2nd ivf cycle I would be more than happy to have 1 blast transferred! I would be over the moon to get to blast stage xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

How many frosties did you get laus? 
I don't even know if the sucess rate is any higher for a blasto transfer, I just thought I may as well go for it while I have the chance! She did warn me it's very rare to have any blasto's to freeze but I decided to take the risk. 
For my 2nd cycle I will probs choose a 3 day transfer, so we have covered all options 
Xx


----------



## Laus86

I got 2 frosties a 3d 7 cell and a 3d 6 cell! I can't remember figures but blasts defo give the best success rates! I don't think that 3dt rates r much lower as usually if u have a 3dt it's because there is already a clear front runner! Thing is thou, u read so many different story's that I think majority of the time it is just pot luck! After I got a BFN I looked up about frosties and saw that ppl were saying that they got BFN with top quality 3d embies but had FET with embies that weren't as good quality a few months later and got a BFP! They felt that it was because there body's hadnt been through the stress of the whole ivf process as there r no where near as many drugs involved with not having to stim your ovaries xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies how is everyone? 
I have AF like cramps today so just waiting for her to show up now. I have 0% belief that this cycle worked so wish AF will start ASAP so I can move on! 

Laus that's a really good point about less stress & drugs, I have a good feeling it will work for you :0) 

Xx


----------



## Laus86

Awwww em there is still hope, when would ur AF be due? Mine came 16 days after transfer and was 2 days later than it would of been in a normal cycle for me! Since they say u ovulate 14 days before AF is due u should be able to roughly work it out from ur EC date!xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I'm not sure when its due, 14 days from collection is Wednesday so is that when AF is due? 
x


----------



## Laus86

From my reckoning yes! I'm not 100% sure thou and as I said mine was 16 days after and I suppose everyone is different! How r u feeling now hun? Don't forget that it could well be the progesterone that is causing AF like symptoms x


----------



## hippiehappy

Aww, Em don't despair! I had exactly the same thing 1 or 2 days before AF was due, I tested, got a positive then what I thought was AF the next day. Still positive a week later... And of course, still positive 6 months down the line. It's REALLY not uncommon to have AF like symptoms and even a bleed at this stage, it doesn't mean it's game over. Are you gonna test? :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks ladies
I had really bad cramps again this morning woke me up at 4AM, I was in tears to DH as I knew it was all over. I didn't go in work today as I couldn't face AF turning up when I was there cos I know I'd cry....but now the cramps have gone & no blood at all! 
Why is my body playing tricks on me??!! 
Hippie - I'm not planning on testing until Friday (if I make it that far) ill be 11DPT then. 

Wannabe Laura - how are you getting on? Have you got any symptoms? 

Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hippie how many DPT did you get your BFP? 
Xx


----------



## hippiehappy

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Hippie how many DPT did you get your BFP?
> Xx

I was 8DP5DT (13DPO).
AF was due the next day, 14DPO. I was the same, dead crampy with bad PMS-y crying & bad mood swings. But honestly, the progesterone gave me cramps all through the first 12 weeks and when you're pregnant your mood is like permanent PMS! 
Fingers crossed for you with testing. Just make sure you test even if you start spotting, it's not all over till the FRER says so xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls, 
Well I started with (TMI) brown discharge last night so just waiting for it to turn red now
I knew it was coming but when I saw it it broke my heart, I cried so much last night & still keep crying today, I didn't think it would be this hard...
I just can't face going back to all the waiting. This time last week we were so full of hope & now we have nothing :0( 
Xx


----------



## Laus86

Em brown can be implantation bleeding! If u r despairing like this I personally would do a FRER, at least then u will have some sort of confirmation, u never know it could come back positive xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Em it can also be vaginal bleeding, like what I had. It's VERY common. I think only doing a FRER will give you a better answer. Don't stop taking the pessaries but I (and the clinic) would advise you to do them the 'other (back) way' IYGWIM. They will still want you to test on OTD as they can't accept a test before that date but if you test now you should get a pretty accurate result, if nothing else for your own sanity.
I'm crossing everythig for you x


----------



## Jojo27

I am praying for you Emma x x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks girls 
I went to the chemist & they didn't have any FRER, the just had standard co-op tests
I did one of those & it's the whitest it could be
Thank you for all the PMA 
Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Wanabe Laura are you ok hun??
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm doing ok thanks although last night I didn't sleep a wink an I've had a migraine all day and been getting all hot and flustered and stroppy at work just needed the day to end and I had a tiny weeny bit of pale brown spotting this afternoon :( but I know the torpedo knicker ruiners can cause spotting

How are you feeling Emma? Xxx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Laura! Glad your here I was getting worried! 
All your symptoms sound great, are you still planning to test early? 
I'm ok, finally stopped crying, just gonna get on with it now. I wish AF would just show up fully & put me out of this limbo land
Although I didn't know the knicker ruiners cause spotting, & when I torpedoed this morning it felt sore...I think I'm clutching at straws here lol
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs: this is the hardest part :hugs: 
Yes the torpedoes do that, how sensitive was the test you used? Do you have one for FMU? 
Are you working tomorrow? :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

It was 25miu, I have another one of the same test. 
I'm not working tomorrow thank god, I text my boss on Monday saying I just needed a few days to get my head around things & she was ok with it. Think ill go back in on Thursday. 
Are u gonna test at weekend or can you wait till 29th? 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh your still good 25miu is not very sensitive and I doubt it would show anything so soon 
I'm just going to wait I think last time AF arrived on time so I think it's due Friday/Saturday so I guess we shall see :/ I tested out my trigger shot I think the last of it went yesterday so no more testing


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ahhh Laura I have a good feeling that she won't be showing up for you this weekend! How are you feeling today? 

I woke up fully expecting to see red but TMI there was no red or brown on the pad just brown when I wiped. I guess AF is due today so it could all change as the day goes on 

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww I hope she stays away I have had a lot of watery brown with a couple of brown gooey blobs ewwww have quite a bit of tummy a he but it's more trapped wind and no #2ing lol and the odd AF type cramp 

Are you testing today? Or waiting for tomorrow? X


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Mine is quite watery too! I have no cramps this morning....what on earth is going on?! 
I'm not gonna test till Friday like I 1st planned (if AF not here). If its still BFN on Friday then I know it's a real BFN. 
Xx


----------



## tinkerbell197

Hi ladies havent been on here for a while so dont know if you will remember me or not?
Ive just had a quick catch up and see wanabeamama and mrsmonkey youve both had your tranfers, just want to wish you both the best of luck, my fingers and toes are crossed for you xxx

Luas are you waiting for a follow up appiontment to do a frozen transer? If so I had mine yesterday! Dont know if you remember I had to delay transfer because of ohss? That was the 9th of jan so its taken just short of 10 long weeks. hope you get one soon xx

I can ring to request a fet on next af which is about 9 days so hoepfully will be starting soon :) I must say fet sounds alot easier and nice to your body which Im looking forward too. They will be thawing 4 at time and they will transfer 2 if I get any good ones.


----------



## Laus86

Yes I remember hun, I was thinking about u the other day and wondering how u were getting on!! I'm so pleased for u, how many frosties have u got? I remember it being a high number! I only have 2 and will be asking for them both to be out back if they survive! I'm expecting I will have an app end of April/beg may n I will hopefully be able to request straight after that!x
Laura good to hear from u and I'm glad u r feeling positive x
Em u r sooo still in the game, are u going to try and get hold of a FRER for Fridays test?x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Tinkerbell! 
Good to hear your so close to requesting your FET, how exciting! 

Laus I did the 2nd co-op test today & no hint of a line. I still have mild cramps & the spotting seems to have stopped in the last few hours, but I'm sure it's just the progesterone stopping AF from making a full appearance. 
If still no AF tomorrow I will get a FRER for Friday morning but I'm not holding my breath for any lines. If no AF by Monday I will ring the nurses & see if I can stop the progesterone 
Xx


----------



## Laus86

Its still really early to be testing hun especially with a normal test! They won't let u stop progesterone untill otd hun! I had full blown af by the sat b4 otd the following wed and I had to continue and still test on the wed! When is your otd? 29th?x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Yea OTD is the 29th! Awww really?! Full blown AF & you still have to carry on with the torpedoes that sucks! I just feel like they are dragging the whole process out longer than it needs to be :0( 
Xx


----------



## Laus86

Is Laura's test date the same?? And yes unfortunatly u have to carry on! Not a prety sight at all! Anyway I am sure that u young lady r not going to be experiencing that! Bring on FRER Friday xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Haha thanks Laus I'm loving the PMA! 
Yeah same test date as Laura even though we had 3DT & 5DT...
Xx


----------



## Laus86

Hmmm I thought u would be 2 days apart! Strange! Like u said they really do like to drag it out dont they!xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello Tinks of course we remember you :hi: good luck with your FET glad it's just around the corner now.

Em like Laura said you might not get a result on a 25 miu test at this stage. Your hcg levels might still be a little too low, which is why you might be best off doing a FRER (their hgc level is usually 10miu).
The spotting could be anything hun, but as far is as I see it if there's not full flow, clotting & bad cramping it's all good!
I got a full on AF after my 1st cycle. I rang St Mary's after a couple of negative FRERs and asked to come off the progesterone but like Laura said they advised me not to. There was no way I was gonna carry on with them at that stage as I just knew for sure that I was not pg so I stopped anyway, mainly because the progesterone was giving me very bad side effects and with AF in full flow & 2 BFNs on FRERs it would just have meant torturing myself.
Your situation does however sound a bit different, so I wouldn't stop the progesterone. You might as well do a few FRERs tomorrow though, you should definitely get a clear result by then. St Mary's will tell you that they can't accept a test result before OTD but at least you will know.

Laura any more symptoms hun? Are you gonna test early?
Yes the OTD they give at St Mary's is insanely far away, IMO a little bit unnecessarily so. I was on a different forum and no other clinic that other ladies were at gave one this far away from transfer but I guess they just want to try and filter out the chemicals. They wouldn't even take my BFP and that was well over 1 week before OTD. Still, I guess what will be will be, it's just cruel to drag it on for longer than absolutely necessary methinks.

:hugs: to all xx


----------



## tinkerbell197

Thanks ladies xx

Ive got 20 waiting for me fingers crossed I get at least one to use. Abit nervous because with being fozen on day 1 I wont know the grading untill they start to thaw them. The consultant I seen was pretty sure Id get pg but said she didnt want to get my hopes up to much because things do go wrong. It was the consultant and not one of her under bodies which I was a bit surprised she was lovely. 

mrsmonkey what a rollercoaster you are having, big hugs and fingers crossed everything ok xx


----------



## Jojo27

Hi girls, how are you all?

Em and Laura how is the wait going? X x x


----------



## bernardblack

Hi emma and laura, hope youre both doing great. I keep checking in on the thread and will keep my fingers and toes crossed xxx

Hi jojo - how are you doing honey?

As for me, well if you remember i need norethisterone to bring on a period in order to start treatment yada yada yada. I dont live in manchester im from preston so its about a 50 minute drive one way and when my previous scan showed a 9mm lining on cd2 st marys told me to wait so long then try and get my gp to write a norethisterone prescription. So ive been trying to do just that!

Rang my gp on tuesday and receptionist said no to the idea, some sort of policy :( i phoned st marys who ended up doing the prescription but also mentioned about starting treatment. I can start the tablets 6th april then start treatment when i next bleed, i was extremely happy to hear it. The only downside is driving*all that way and pay ridiculous parking fees just for meds!!!!!


----------



## Jojo27

bernardblack said:


> Hi emma and laura, hope youre both doing great. I keep checking in on the thread and will keep my fingers and toes crossed xxx
> 
> Hi jojo - how are you doing honey?
> 
> As for me, well if you remember i need norethisterone to bring on a period in order to start treatment yada yada yada. I dont live in manchester im from preston so its about a 50 minute drive one way and when my previous scan showed a 9mm lining on cd2 st marys told me to wait so long then try and get my gp to write a norethisterone prescription. So ive been trying to do just that!
> 
> Rang my gp on tuesday and receptionist said no to the idea, some sort of policy :( i phoned st marys who ended up doing the prescription but also mentioned about starting treatment. I can start the tablets 6th april then start treatment when i next bleed, i was extremely happy to hear it. The only downside is driving*all that way and pay ridiculous parking fees just for meds!!!!!

I am great thanks tan, hope you are too! 
It's just wait, wait, wait isn't it x x


----------



## bernardblack

Im happy that its getting closer to potential iui! Glad you're doing well. When do you start treatment? X


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls, 
Well AF is here for sure, TMI discharge is more like AF & I did a 15mui test yesterday and it was BFN. So it's finally time to get off the rollercoaster! Back to waiting & waiting for cycle 2

Tan that's great news your getting closer to treatment! 

Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Wannabe Laura how are you Hun? 
Any symptoms? 
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Hi girls,
> Well AF is here for sure, TMI discharge is more like AF & I did a 15mui test yesterday and it was BFN. So it's finally time to get off the rollercoaster! Back to waiting & waiting for cycle 2
> 
> Tan that's great news your getting closer to treatment!
> 
> Xx

Emma I am so sorry, hugs Jo x x x


----------



## Laus86

Awww em I am so so sorry, I'm shocked aswell I really thought it was going to work for u!xx
I can't understand why none of us have got pregnant 1st time! I know it's seen as a trial run but I also know 2 ppl who did get pregnant 1st time with st marys, one of whom went through the menopause at 17 (donor eggs) and the other who had severe endometriosis and pcos! Both of their daughters are 5/6 now, what has changed now that no one seems to have success with st marys 1st time! Does anyone know of anyone recently who it worked for 1st time?x
Sorry for ranting em I know it won't help but I wanted to put it out there xx


----------



## Laus86

Laura I've got everything x for u hun, keep us informed hunni!!!x

Tan great news that u r so close x

Jo have u made any plans? Glad u r doing so well hun x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Laus I honestly think mine was down to what happened at ET
The transfer didn't work 1st time & had to be done again so I believe the embryo had been out of incubation too long. It took a good few minutes between the 2 attempt as they have to change the fluid & catheter. 
Also - the cramps. They were so bad a couldn't stand up. The came on in waves & got more intense. The nurse said it was my bladder but the pain was too low for that. Looking back I believe I was having contractions in my uterus, I've never experienced pain that bad. 
I've looked at Care Fertility & see that they offer sedation for ET so there must be a medical reason for offering it. At my review I'm going to ask if I can have it at St Mary's. if its a no I'm going to ask to transfer to somewhere else 
Xx


----------



## Laus86

Oh no, that's really not good, I would bring up your concerns regarding the transfer, that really isn't good enough! I there is any chance that, that is the reason as to why it hasnt wprked I would ask for the cycle back! Did they put it on your note that there was complications? I'm sure I remember Laura saying that she wasn't happy about her first cycle transfer!! I am going to attempt to transfer to care after my FET if I have no sucess! I wanted to go to care initially but had no success but I didn't really know how to go about it properly xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I bet they didn't put it in my notes, they didn't seem bothered at all. I had to go & lie on one of the beds myself, they didn't offer me one. Even tho I said the pain was 8/10 she just left me! 
I might start looking into transferring to Care. Even if I have to pay for a consultation to discuss my concerns. Their success rates are much better. Even if the bad transfer wasn't to blame I want to do everything I can to make sure it goes smoothly next time 
Xx


----------



## Laus86

Did they give u a sheet of paper with transfer details on? I got one and on it it says something along the lines of were there any complications with transfer? U should of got given one of them forms I should imagine xx


----------



## Laus86

Write all of your concerns down hun and when u ring the nurses bring your issues up with them and they should be able to advise you on where you stand! Only thing is there isn't much point in ringing till u have retested nxt fri as they won't take any results before then xx


----------



## tinkerbell197

Hi if you go on a forum called fertility friends there is 2 ladies on there that its worked for 1st time. One was having treatment the same time as me so shes nearly 12 weeks.There is quite a few ladies just starting or waiting to start xx


----------



## Laus86

Oh good, so there r some ppl out there with 1st time success stories! U could still be a 1st timer tink!xx


----------



## Laus86

Tink I think I had slight ohss with my cycle, I got 27 eggs and had 44 follies! I wouldn't say I was in agony but I don't think I really feel pain like most ppl, with my ectopic I only had 1 moment of pain for about 10 seconds where I was doubled over! Anyway I think this because whenever I moved I felt like I was going to explode inside and I was so thirsty constantly so im hoping that because the FET isn't as intrusive on the body that I will stand a better chance with it!xx


----------



## tinkerbell197

Fingers crossed hey? I feel like im just going to keep having different treatment cycles and never getting a transfer lol The good thing is if this one doesnt work untill all my frozen have been used its still classed has my first funded cycle. Hopefully I wont have to do a full ivf again because I will get ohss again which I dont really want xx


----------



## Laus86

Oh I'm sure u will get to transfer, how will they work yours? Once they r thawed will they replace straight away or will they wait to d2 or d3 with them being frozen on d1? I only have 2 frozen so I'm just hoping that they survive the thaw! Mine is also still classed as my 1st cycle!xx


----------



## tinkerbell197

hey will thaw 4 at a time when theyve got 2 good ones they will transfer, she didnt say when think its a waiting game to see how they do. Fingers and toes crossed for us both xx


----------



## Laus86

Was there any particular reason why they didn't let them develop to d2/3 before freezing them or is it just protocol to freeze them ASAP in that situation? xx


----------



## tinkerbell197

Yeah its the protocol after ohss why I dont know, I would rather they let them develop to see how many I had left that are useable. 

we are both in with a good chance of fet working the consultant told me its better than a full cycle because of the stress our body was under with in my case gonal f and ec. She also said they are looking into freezing everyones after ec in the future. This was the consultant not one of her under bodies which I was surprised to see. She also said she loved getting straight forward cases like mine, she cant see no reason why it wont work, not to get my hopes up but she was really positive. 

so this is both our turn :) xx


----------



## bernardblack

Emma im so sorry and gutted for you sweetie. Take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## Laus86

I was actually wondering about that myself the other day as I have read about ppl like me having 1 or 2 top quality d3 embies replaced and getting a BFN only to get a BFP with the lesser quality embies at FET! I'm kind of wishing I had asked for them all to be frozen on d3, not sure if I would of been allowed to but I suppose if I had said that I didn't feel that my body was ready then they might of let me! I think it makes more sense an that they would get better results as our bodies are put through so much especially when there r so many follies/eggs like in our cases! I hope I get the consultant for my app! I'm going to ring again nxt week and see if one has been made for me yet xx


----------



## tinkerbell197

There is so many things we forget ask isnt there? Thank god for google sometimes. I got my appoinment letter about 6 weeks then had to wait another 4 weeks. I seen dr fitzgerald, she is really nice she explained everything in words we understand lol xx


----------



## Laus86

Well nxt wed should be 6 weeks for me, I think my ivf was about a month after u wasn't it so I will prob be roughly the same again u should be getting ur BFP as I start my FET! And yes I am very good at giving other ppl advice on asking questions but am always unprepared or forget to ask what I want to know myself xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ahhh girls sounds like FET is the best option! 
I think you are going to get BFP's this time :0) 

Laus ive checked & my form says no complications with transfer but I remember signing it before they did the transfer
Xx


----------



## Laus86

How annoying, I can't believe that they haven't put it down! Definitely bring it up when u ring the nurses! How r u feeling hun?xx
We will soon see if FET is the best option, we are all learning at the mo but for the consultatnt to say that they r considering it for all patients in future suggests that there must be benifits xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

It does make sense that you will be less stressed with FET, a nice calm environment for the embies to make home :0) 
I didn't do my progesterone torpedo this morning I'm a bad patient...it's just I don't see the point now & it's getting uncomfortable down there lol
Xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Em so sorry to hear your news, it really really sucks. They say once you get to transfer you have as good as chance as anybody but there's always that 50/50 thing.
Hope you're ok, lots of love x

Laus and Tinks fingers crossed that things will work out for you both, at least you could prove the FET theory! 

:hi: Tan Laura & everybody else hope things are going ok xx


----------



## Laus86

How r u hippie? How many weeks now?xx


----------



## tinkerbell197

So sorry mrsmonkey :( 
A friend of mine did ivf not long ago and she said the torpedos are better the other end lol I never got that far last time and sure not looking forward to using them. 
I would say something to hosptial, how can they make you sign something to say it went well when you havent even had it? 

Laus I was so surprised when she was telling me everything I thought they kept all that quiet? I think she got a bit carried away and seamed more excited than me lol I just sat there nodding my head ha xx


----------



## Laus86

Em I stopped them and then when I rang a day or 2 later they told me to continue them so I did but I u r 100% certain then I don't c any point! I was certain but cos they told me to carry on I did!xx 
Hippie I just find it odd that the consultant would mention that to tink, there must be something in it! I'm going to ask when I have my app an see if I can find anything else out xx


----------



## tinkerbell197

Laus let me know if you find anything else out? Hopefully because you are going for fet you might get the same consultant xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Laus86 said:


> How r u hippie? How many weeks now?xx

Hi Laus, about 29 and a half! Have to start thinking of buying essentials, though I'm so knackered. Been lucky so far I'm getting free stuff from my sis so I reckon our spending will be minimal.
Had a whooping cough shot yesterday and feel dead tired & achey now. Busy week-end ahead too, but not complaining how could I ever xx


----------



## Laus86

Tink, I will keep u posted! They must have done some research and have statistics on it if their future plans r to use FET for everyone!xx

Wow hippie that is going so quickly, I bet u r so excited! That's fantastic that your sister is giving u so much stuff!hopefully I will be pregnant soon and my sister can do the same for me haha! When we 1st started trying all them years ago I was like I'm going to buy this and this and this and that haha but now I think to myself it's a waste of money that I could put into a savings account for my baby/s future! As long as they r healthy and have the love care and attention of their parents and r reaching all of their development targets then what does all the other stuff matter!xx


----------



## Laus86

Tink did u and your partner have ICSI? I'm going to ask if we would be better having it if we have to go to our other cycle as although we got 9 embies which is a fab number I had 27 eggs so only a third of them fertilised and I'm sure that the embryologist said to me that 2/3 is the fertilisation rate!xx


----------



## Laus86

Em how r u today??xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Laus, not too bad. Still feel down in the dumps. Cramps really bad today. Glad I stopped doing the progesterone as AF heavier now so hopefully will be over sooner. 
I hope you all have a good weekend 
Xx


----------



## Laus86

It took a cpl of days to sink in for me when my AF came, I was ok at 1st then had a wobble for a few nights b4 I went to sleep, it's onwards and upwards now thou hun, another couple of AF's and u will be back in for cycle 2 and this time u will be more aware of everything and can maybe try the 3dt and freeze the rest as u suggested u might try the other day! Also we will hopefully know a bit more on the pros/cons of FET after my appointment! I think that if they suggest that the stats show that there is a higher pregnancy rate then we should be able to request the FET path xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Aww Em it's all so so unfair and rubbish! I know what you mean about stopping the pessaries I was exactly the same after my 1st cycle, if you know it's a negative you just know, why drag it out it just means more misery?!
Like Laus said not long till cycle 2.
I had it really tough after cycle 1 I had to take some time out and stop thinking about IVF completely. My 1st cycle really took it out of me I had some OHSS symptoms and even though we got LOTS of eggs hardly any fertilised due to DH's TESE sperm so I had no hopes at all for cycle number 2. Also it would have started in May/ June which meant not being able to fully enjoy my Summer so I decided to wait an extra 2 months and get a very nice Summer holiday in there and start worrying about IVF again after that. I rang in to request the next cycle from the beach 2 days before coming home from my holidays! I'm so glad i did now, feeling as relaxed as possible before embarking on cycle no. 2 must have done the trick. I am a big believer in not stressing about it now :thumbup:.
At the end of the day our odds were pretty rubbish after cycle no 1 which resulted in 17 eggs, 4 fertilised, 2 bad quality embryos transferred on day 3, but I am where I am now in spite of all that so maybe this can give you all hope xx


----------



## wanabeamama

First of all Emma I'm sorry :hugs: 

I'm so sorry I disappeared for a few days, on Friday I got my first ever BFP but that same day I had a heavy bleed but it stopped on Saturday and turned to spotting again so I tested again yesterday and had the same line as Friday but unfortunately this morning the line was almost gone so it looks like I had a chemical pregnancy I'm absolutely devastated :cry::cry: OH was sooo happy last night and bought a £200 bottle of champagne and today I have to tell him the babies are gone :cry: what should have been my best birthday ever has turned into my worst :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Oh no Laura I'm so so sorry to hear that. I cannot imagine how upset you are. To have a BFP & then have it snatched away is so sad, it's brought tears to my eyes for you Hun. 
I know nothing I can say can make you feel better but I am here for you if you need me hun...big hugs
Em xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you Em I can't stop crying :cry:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Awww Laura :0( it's just awful. All the crap you have been through, you really don't deserve this ending hun i am absolutely gutted for you. 
Have you told OH? How is he doing..
You let those tears out don't hold anything in 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I havnt told him yet he's still asleep :cry: 

I hope I don't ave to have surgery again I'm so upset I can't believe after everything and getting this far I'm back at the beginning again I only have 1 more shot at this I just do t know how the outcome could be any different :cry: 

How are you feeling :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I know Laura you have been through so much it's really not fair if anyone deserves a BFP it's you. Please don't give up hope. You will be a mum one day I know it xxx

I'm ok just getting on with things I'm off work till after Easter so that's good
xx


----------



## wanabeamama

It's just so hard to see anything positive right now :cry:


----------



## Jojo27

Laura, I am so so sorry! I am thinking of you x x x


----------



## bernardblack

Laura im so upset and extremely gutted for you. Take good care of youself over the next couple weeks and just do whatever you can to get through each day in one piece.

I found this website for a friend on BNB, hope it comes in use.

https://facesofloss.com/resources/quotes

Are you sure you're definately out? I am hoping there is at least one cupcake still nestling good in there xxxx


----------



## Laus86

Laura I am so sorry hun, still make sure u do another test in a few days as there could still be a chance maybe both implanted and 1 is still hanging in there! And to take a positive from it, this time u got further than last time, at least now u know u can get pregnant! I know at the moment that really won't make u feel any better right now but it will defo be seen as a pro by the docs! also u got to d3t this time so maybe nxt time u will get to blast xx


----------



## Laus86

It's really not turning out to be a good wknd, I woke up this am to news that a friend who also struggled to get pregnant but did so 1st try on chlomid has had her baby still born at 21weeks! I can't stop thinking about her and her husband and what they must be going through! I struggled to cope with my ectopic but to give birth to a baby that u will never be able to bring home I really don't think I would be strong enough cope with that!xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Laus that's awful for your friend, heartbreaking xx

Laura, I'm thinking of you hun

Xx


----------



## lucylou7

Hi all

Emma I'm so sorry Hun I can imagine how hard it must be ((hugs)) xx

Laura - ((big hugs)) I'm really hoping you are still in with a chance and like the girls have said one little one might still be there we have to have faith :-( xxxxx

Hippie - glad you are doing well Hun and still checking in  x

Tinks - hi Hun, glad things are moving for you x

Laus -not long now Hun till you can get started now ... Thats awful about your friend hun my heart really goes out to her X

Nothing new for me girls still waiting for my appointment at care, one of my friends at work told me she was pregnant and I'm happy for her but felt totally crushed I had to be happy for her whilst holding back the tears... I just hate all the waiting and not knowing its just s*it!! X


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls 
I just wanted to pop on here & thank you all for supporting me through the past year, but especially in the last few weeks. 
I don't think I could of gotten though it all without your kind words, advice & picking me up when I was down. I'm starting to feel better about it all now.

Big thanks to Laura for starting the thread & bringing us all together. I hope your as well as you can be hun

Xx


----------



## Laus86

Aww that's lovely em! Same goes for u too hun, we are all here for each other!xx

Lou wot date is ur appointment? Hopefully we will be having treatment at roughly the same time again! I'm going to ring at marys at some point this week to c if they have booked my appointment yet xx


----------



## bernardblack

Agree with emma and laura. Xxxxxxx

I got the norethisterone which i start next saturday. God i hope my lining is way more better this time. On a side note i cant believe how quiet it was, there were barely any cars in the car park or on the roads! Ive been given a slightly longer dose this time:3 tablets a day for 7 days as opposed to 5. But if i ovulate before next saturday im just going to let nature take its course. X


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Tan & Laus that will be great if you start at a similar time :0)

Does anyone know how I book an appointment with the counsellor? 
I think it will be good to talk things through with someone who's not involved if you know what I mean 

Xx


----------



## Jojo27

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Tan & Laus that will be great if you start at a similar time :0)
> 
> Does anyone know how I book an appointment with the counsellor?
> I think it will be good to talk things through with someone who's not involved if you know what I mean
> 
> Xx

Hi Emma, just call the main number and request an appointment, they should sort you x


----------



## hippiehappy

Laura my heart really goes out to you. You must be having that feeling I had when I started to bleed after my BFP and thought it was all over. I was inconsolable for days. To get that far only for it all to be snatched away is just too cruel. Like Lou says, there might still be a chance, unfortunately waiting a few more days is inevitable. I wish I could give you a fast forward button though, thinking of you xx

Laus that's simply terrible about your friend, she must be living a nightmare. What you've described has been my biggest fear for months, don't know what to say really :cry: hope she can get all the support she needs.

Emma big :hugs: we're all here. For the consellors try ringing 0161 276 6494 or 0161 276 6209 to request an appointment. They have a direct line but it always goes to voicemail and they'd only tell you to ring the main number to get an appointment.

Tan glad things are moving along for you, I bet it's quiet because people have gone away for Easter. Always seems to be the case around holidays. Good news for you though :thumbup:

Jo so sorry to hear about pregnant people around you making you sad. You know what's funny? Even after you get pregnant yourself you will still get that feeling to some extent! Ok, maybe that's just me, but I'm still really struggling around pregnant people especially the 'I'm-dead-young-and-didn't-even-try-that-hard-to-get-pregnant / smug' ones! All I can do is only think about myself and try not to let them get to me. Hope this helps.

Hope things are ok for everybody and have a fab Easter week-end x


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you all for being so supportive the last week has been hell my tests are now Negative 
So first on m list of things to do is I'm speaking with my GP today to be refered back to DR Aziz at Oldham to get my cyst sorted and I'm going to see the counsellor in the morning I am going to ask if I can get a follow up appointment a st Mary's ASAP because I want to get a copy of my notes so I can get a consultation at care I know it's going to be a long and stressful few months ahead but like all of the ladies on here we will do WHATEVER it takes I just hate the waiting around :(


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Laura so good to hear from you. 
That sounds like a good plan of action you have there. Looks like there will be a few of us transferring to Care over the next few months. 
How are you feeling? Is OH ok? 
Big hugs xxxx

Will you let me know if you get a counsellor appointment cos I've just rang & she said next avaliable is 25th April! Useless
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

Are you both asking for your funding to be transferred to care? X


----------



## wanabeamama

I just spoke with my doctor she wants me to go to A&E to be checked over I ave an appointment with her for next Thursday so she can refer me to my gyne at Oldham and apply for transfer to care I'm only wanting to move to care because they do more testing and treat implantation issues as this is my last go I need all the help I can get I'm happy with the treatment I had at st Mary's and had a good experience there but it's time for me to move on.
Em OH has been upset too :( but it's made him even more determined to feel that happiness that we had for that short moment.

How are you feeling have you told St Mary's your result yet? I'm goin to speak to them tomorrow while I'm there.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thats good laura that things are moving quick for you & your GP is supportive. 
I haven't told them my result yet just gonna ring on Friday. 

Jo I'm only gonna try & move to care if I can't be sedated for ET at St Mary's. 
I didn't have a good experience last time & don't want to risk the same thing happening again 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Em I know that Manchester fertility service sedates you for ET and they also take NHS patients they use embryo glue on everyone too


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Great thanks Laura more options for me to look in to. 
Hopefully my review won't be too far away 
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I didn't get a reveiw/follow up appointment last time they don't automatically give you one and when I asked if I could see a doctor she said I would be waiting more than 3 months :( I hope I get one this time though :(


----------



## lucylou7

Hi girls 

Laus - my appointment was 15 April but letter received today and its been changed to 9th so not long now at all  did you call st Mary's re your appointment? 

Em - it's worth going to see the councillor Laura convinced me I've seen her twice now and it's good for some one impartial to listen and to hear there point of view to 

Laura - (((hugs))) xxx

Jo - how are you Hun?


----------



## tinkerbell197

Hi ladies 

so sorry wanabeamama big hugs too you xx

After a long 2 days of phone watch I finally got accepted, I start injections again on the 16th April 
xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey Tink so glad you got accepted :) 

Well I booked my own follow up appointment but the soones they had was 23rd of may that 2 whole bloody months and I can't request a copy of my notes until after that so that's 3 months and then I have to request transfer guessing another month and then it's 6 week wait for consultation at care so I'm guessing its going to be at least 6 months of waiting around again :cry:


----------



## Laus86

I just got off the phone to the hospital, they have said that my notes are still waiting to go to the panal which should be next week and then they will make me an appointment and i will be looking at may/june! I'm really not impressed! Everything takes forever at that place! As if its not all stressful enough!xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg may/June WTH? 

I just spoke to a very helpful nurse there who called the place were the keep medical records and she requested my notes for me and said there will be no problem getting them back in time for m appointment on the 23rd may now I just need to decide weather I go to Manchester fertility services or care at the moment my gut is saying Manchester fertility hmmmmmmm decisions


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Laura do you automatically get to transfer if you ask or does someone look at your notes & decide? 
Just wondering if I need to start the ball rolling 
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Laura do you automatically get to transfer if you ask or does someone look at your notes & decide?
> Just wondering if I need to start the ball rolling
> Xx

I have recently spoken to care and they told me that only exceptional cicrumstances get transferred?!? 
X x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks Jo
I suppose I'll have to speak to St Mary's 1st & express my concern about what happened at ET
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Laura do you automatically get to transfer if you ask or does someone look at your notes & decide?
> Just wondering if I need to start the ball rolling
> Xx

You have to go to your GP and they send the request to your PCT if your reason is validated then you may be transferred 
I'm hoping that because its my 3rd round and wit what happened this cycle I feel I need extra help and investigations that st Mary's don't offer.

I think the best thing to do before making the move is call the other clinic and ask some questions about what is is you want etc 

Em my first transfer was awful too it was an awful experience it was painful, disorganised I didn't see her go to ge the embryos from the hatch like I did this time and I didn't see them on the screen like I did this time :(


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls 
I have rang St Mary's with my result & requested a review appointment. 
I think she was trying to put me off as she said I'd be looking at early June for an appointment & I can't request treatment in the meantime. But I'll be waiting that long anyway for my 2 AF's as I have long cycles, so it makes no difference really

Hope you all have a lovely Easter weekend
Xx


----------



## Jojo27

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Hi girls
> I have rang St Mary's with my result & requested a review appointment.
> I think she was trying to put me off as she said I'd be looking at early June for an appointment & I can't request treatment in the meantime. But I'll be waiting that long anyway for my 2 AF's as I have long cycles, so it makes no difference really
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely Easter weekend
> Xx

It will soon be here em! 

You too x x


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww Em that's crap :( 

I have some info for you all, As of April 1st there will be NO PCT anymore all funding and decisions will be down to your GP do decide so requesting transfer will e you GP's decision and it's up to your GP how many cycles o ivf you get too,
I'm going to my GP on Thursday for referral to gyne at Oldham and transfer to Manchester fertility service :D I'm going to book my private consultation with them tomorrow for the end of April


----------



## wanabeamama

how is everyone doing hope your having a good weekend :hugs:


----------



## Jojo27

I am good thanks, how are you x x


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm ok AF is here again :( not that it really went away but my tummy is really sore :( 
Just keeping myself busy planning my next treatment and booking appointments,

What are your plans now? Where are you up to? :hugs:


----------



## bernardblack

Tink - glad you got accepted sweeite, keeping my fingers crossed good things happen for you.

Laura, cant believe the waiting times for appointments and consultations, if I had a time machine I'd so let you use it right now! wish you all the best for your transfer, you will still post on this thread when you move right?!

Not sure if its related but Ive had a consultation at Care, this was back in september. At the time it wasnt to discuss IVF, it was to arrange possible investigations into the miscarriages. This was at the Bolton satellite clinic too. The doctor who i saw was fantastic, he did a couple of scans and suggested a couple of things i could persue, he even offered to get my fertility specialist to transfer to him instead. But this was literally a couple of days before my FS referred me for IVF then everything changed. 

I know its not exactly a positive thought but if treatment at st marys is unsuccessful i WILL defo go to cae at bolton. Cant fault them. Only £175 for consultation isnt exactly cheap is it?! Think if i remember rightly IVF is about £2k there, the andrology profile testing and everything to check for potential losses was nearly a grand alone. Desperate times call for desperate measures though &#12299;&#12298;

As for me, its 6 days til i take norethisterone again, this time i take it for 2 extra days, woo! But think im gonna ovulate in a couple of days anyway,if i do then im defo NOT gonna take the tablets, not going to risk thick lining again.

How are you doing Laura, i reckon you deserve a nice relaxing holiday, are you able to book a trip anywhere? Xxx


----------



## jondbinz4eva

hi there im new to this site, i was looking to see if i could get any information
im currently under st marys manchester, i have had my bloods and scans done early jan 2013 all was well. I had to wait 12 weeks for a consultation letter, i then received a letter threw i have a appointment with a councellor i guess its the same as a consultant on the 12th of April, could anyone tell what to expect and how long it then takes till treatment, i have no fertility problems just civil partnered its all new to me im just so excited xxx


----------



## bernardblack

Hi jond, welcome to Bnb and also welcome to this thread.

The appointment will last approx 1 hour which both you and your partner must attend. Whoever you see will go over your case notes and advise the best treatment for you both. Most girls on this thread are having IVF/ICSI but there are also less invasive options such as IUI which im having!

Most of the appointment will be signing forms and agreeing to the right treatment. Are you local to Manchester or do you have to travel far? 

As for the counsillor it could well be that you will be going for more of an awareness and information walk through type thing but i might be wrong. either way you must be so excited as it will soon be here!


----------



## bernardblack

Oh and treatment will generally start when you bleed next but thats if your request is accepted xxx


----------



## skinnyminny2

Happy Easter everyone. Hope everyone is ok and keeping positive the best they can. Only 24 days to go till my consultation! It seems like we have waited a lifetime.xx


----------



## bernardblack

Skinnyminny ar wow, I hope it goes well. April will whizz by, well, I hope it ruddy well does! What does your gut say, do you think you'll be IVF\ICSI or IUI? Id love to find another IUI'er at st marys xxxx


----------



## skinnyminny2

bernardblack said:


> Skinnyminny ar wow, I hope it goes well. April will whizz by, well, I hope it ruddy well does! What does your gut say, do you think you'll be IVF\ICSI or IUI? Id love to find another IUI'er at st marys xxxx

Hi. In a letter that went to our docs last october we were told that we were being referred for ICSI. It has flew by since we got the letter in Jan. I have my 30th to look forward to first then ill prob start stressing about the consultation again.x


----------



## bernardblack

Hey girls, how is everyone doing? Wish summer would get here already, its too cold for April!

Not much of an update on my end but i did get my smiley positive on cb digi ovulation stick this morning which means im not bothering with the norethisterone this cycle (yay), also gave it one last shot at conceiving naturally so will see what the next couple of weeks bring i guess.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey for the smily :D and no nothesterone :D fingers crossed you get lucky :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey for the smily :D and no nothesterone :D fingers crossed you get lucky :)


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls 
Tan that's great news :0) 
It will soon get busy in here again with people requesting treatment! 

How are you getting on Laura? Hugs xx

As for me I've been of work for a week with shingles, brought on by the stress of IVF. It was all across one eye & in my hair, really sore. I hope I don't have it next time :0( 
I've got my review appointment on 21st May so not as long to wait as I thought. Hopefully I will be requesting treatment again in June, which gives us a couple of months to move & get settled in the new house & ill have decorating & picking house things to keep me occupied 
I hope you have all got sunshine today I'm sat in the garden writing this its lovely 

Xx


----------



## Laus86

Hey ladies, well I'm fumin 24th June I've for an appointment through for! I'm still away but I got my sister to go n check the post for me and she txt me saying it had come the other day! So needless to say I will be putting in a phone call on mon to demand an earlier appointment! At this rate I won't be able to request till July an then will get refused as they close in aug so realistically I would be looking at getting accepted aug/sept! Saying that it happens that was it would mean that I have had 1 lot of I've treatment and 1 frozen transfer in 21 months since being transferred! Has anyone else's process taken anywhere near as long?xx


----------



## Jojo27

Laus86 said:


> Hey ladies, well I'm fumin 24th June I've for an appointment through for! I'm still away but I got my sister to go n check the post for me and she txt me saying it had come the other day! So needless to say I will be putting in a phone call on mon to demand an earlier appointment! At this rate I won't be able to request till July an then will get refused as they close in aug so realistically I would be looking at getting accepted aug/sept! Saying that it happens that was it would mean that I have had 1 lot of I've treatment and 1 frozen transfer in 21 months since being transferred! Has anyone else's process taken anywhere near as long?xx

It's just wait, wait and more wait isn't it. We were put in st Mary's hands in sept 2011 and have had no cycles as of yet as you know! It's bloody ridiculous! X


----------



## Laus86

How r u getting on Jo? Have you made any desisions for future plans yet? I just don't understand why everything takes so long, we have had no additional tests or anything so everything has been straight forward for us yet I am still sat here twiddling my fingers or should I say tearing my hair out argggghh xx


----------



## lucylou7

Hi all 

Emma - sorry about the shingles sounds very painful Hun :-( 

Laus - cant believe you have to wait so long is there any thing you can do to push forward?

Tan - hope this i natural cycle gets you your BFP Hun

Jo - where are you up to now? 

Laura - hope your ok huni and feeling better x

Hope every one else is ok? 

AFM - I went to care today for our consultation completely different experience to st Mary's I had a 3d scan and the said my right ovary shows boarder line signs of PCOS but she would mention to the doctor, saw the doctor who said my cycles were very unusual and he would have expected them the other way round, he has suggested short protocol with ICSI and different drug to. Bruserlin he has suggested we have further hormone tests but was unsure that it would be covered on NHS so we might have to pay but we have said we would pay if needs be.

I have asked his opinion if he feels it would happen again (immature eggs) he said its likely but he is hoping the change in protocol will help so we will have to see what happens next, all In all a very pleasant experience at care I'm just keeping every thing crossed x


----------



## bernardblack

Louise which Care did you go to? It sounds like they have a good plan in store for you. Not to complain about the NHS but if i had the money I would have gone to care back in September I loved the consultation advice I was given plus i imagine the waiting times are a little if not dramatically shorter than st marys.

In the meantime, as the backup plan for NHS treatment failing, im saving all the pennies i earn just in case :)


----------



## lucylou7

Hi tan it was care in manchester, it was a totally different experience and like you say waiting times are very short if at all, I'm putting pennies away too as we have to save in case we need to pay again and for our wedding next year never ending is it... X


----------



## bernardblack

Awwww i hope you get your BFP and wedding in one go. That would be amazing to have a sticky bean growing on your most special day. But as your wedding isnt til 2014 I hope you have a little bridesmaid or usher instead :D Where are you getting married?


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks tan me too it would be the best wedding gift ever! :wedding: we are getting married in poulton le fylde where I was christened and then the reception at a hotel in lytham on the front it's the only thing keeping me from going mad at the moment as it keeps my mind on some thing else  

How are you feeling Hun? When is your AF due hun? X


----------



## bernardblack

Ah i know those places, Lytham is very posh and lovely indeed!if you dont mind me asking where do you live?

If i got ovulation right then AF should be due next Friday, but am going to test this Sunday at 10dpo :)


----------



## lucylou7

Oh I hope you get a natural BFP Hun  

No not at all we live on the outskirts of Blackpool Hun near to St Anne's, how about you? 

Hope the witch stays away for you x


----------



## bernardblack

Thanks. Ah so we're not that far from each other I'm in Lea, on the outskirts of Preston. Don't you find the travelling to St Marys a right pain?! Wish there was something more local for us. Ive not been to St Annes in years but in my younger days there were a lot of nights out there!

Do you come to Preston much?


----------



## lucylou7

No not far at all, yes travelling is a pain in the bum especially if you hit the delightful morning traffic! Care seem to be a bit more flexible with their appointments which is good 

Lytham has now taken over from St Anne's on a night out still fun though, yeah been on a few nights out in Preston and a few of my friends live that way still x


----------



## Whitewell6

Hello, 
Can I join your thread? I went to St Marys about 9 weeks ago for initial tests so waiting for consultation date :wacko:
Can you tell me what will happen next and what the consultation will involve?
The waiting is driving me mad :sleep: xx


----------



## Jojo27

Hi whitewell,
Welcome, you will find this thread useful and supportive throughout your journey. You should receive your consultation letter very soon. Do you know your reasons for having to take the ivf route ? X


----------



## Whitewell6

Hi Jo Jo, we haven't got to the bottom of what it was was. I had abdominal surgery about 10 years ago so maybe adhesions?? Spoke to St Marys today and was told one of admin is off sick so not to expect letter this week. It's sooo frustrating!! Can you tell me what they discuss with you at this initial consultation and how long it is then to actually start IVF? Where are you in your journey? Xx


----------



## bev_2012

Hi I'm being treated at st marys I'm due on cd1 2morrow then have to call up to request 1st treatment of icsi anyone had icsi any storys will be helpfull I'm really nervous x


----------



## bernardblack

Hi Whitewell. Welcome to the thread. I agree, the waiting is so frustrating, in my eyes its the worst part of assisted conception.

At your consultation they will tell you the results of the tests and advise which route is ideal for your scenario. Once youre happy with the decision you fill in a lot of paperwork and typically they'll say you can start treatment on your next bleed. Xxx

Hi bev welcome to the thread aswell!!!

Did you request treatment today? Im doing IUI so have rung up for treatment and have been accepted. I just hope this time my lining is thin come sunday xxxx


----------



## skinnyminny2

My consultation is next week! I've been waiting since October. Will we sign the paper work there and then.x


----------



## bernardblack

Hey skinnyminny, wow next week. What day? Im there this sunday for iui scan and bloods and go back tuesday to sign ivf forms. I originally agreed to 3 iuis then 2 ivfs but i hate the waiting and dont really believe iui will help so im signing the forms to get ready for that treatment instead!

Might see you there? Whos your consultant? Xxxx


----------



## skinnyminny2

Consultation is on Wed back in outpatients. Can't remember the name of the consultant. Hope this iui works for you! X


----------



## bernardblack

Good luck and let us know the outcome :)


----------



## bev_2012

Hi yes I called today to request first cycle of icsi they said a nurse will call me within 72hours so I'm sat by the phone praying we get our turn this month x


----------



## louise31

Hi alll!
I hope none of you mind. I have been stalking this thread for a while now and have decided to come and join you as it is a very slow and lonely journey. Myself and my OH have been ttc now for 2 and a half years now. We have had all tests etc... and no reason has been found for our infertility. After 2 years I was given 4 cycles of unmonitored clomid. Then after we were referred to St Marys for IVF / ICSI. When they took my bloods and internal scan they found 2 very large cysts on my left ovary so then we had to be referred to another part of the hospital for further investigations. Turns out months later the cysts had disappeared on their own and so we were referred EVENTUALLY back to repro medicine!! So now we have just received our consulatation appointment letter through to discuss our treatment at St marys on 28th May 2013. Counting down the days and cant believe how long it has taken to reach this point. Looks like ICSI for us as they mentioned the motility of OH sperm - not sure why this came up suddenly!!? It would be brilliant to share experience and support others in a similar situation as I am finding myself getting very up and then down about the whole process. Thanks for reading


----------



## bev_2012

Hi louise31 your journey sounds a lot like mine my and my partner had all the usual tests after 3years ttc we were told I had a cyst and pcos so we were put on clomid at wythenshawe hosp unmonitored for 6month with no jot we were given 3more months of clomid but this time with metformin still no joy we went to st marys and had yet more tests they told us that I was fine cyst had gone and no pcos could be seen but that my mr had low mophology and that he had had it from the very start and wythenshawe hosp hadn't picked up on it (both sperm tests were nearly identical 1st from wythenshawe 2nd st marys),we have signed the forms for icsi on 19th march and cd1 came on fri :) we have called and requested treatment and they said sombody would call within 72hrs so we are still waiting :) good luck on your journey x


----------



## louise31

Thanks for your message bev_2012 and Good luck for the start of your treatment. I hope you hear something soon. This process from start to end is one big frustrating wait!! 
It is very hard to imagine that there will ever be an end to it all, but at least you are definitely nearly there now


----------



## bev_2012

Im hopeful but still feels a long way off at least if this doesn't work 1st time we only have to pay 500 for any fertilized eggs to be used for future trys which is good as I was expecting to pay a lot more but I'm at the point where nothing seems to be going right so hopefully this will go right,it will all be worth it in the end,do you ever feel like everyone but you is having children? So far I have 12 friends expecting and while I'm happy for them I do feel that ache at times x


----------



## bernardblack

Bev i would call st marys tomorrow and see if they have an update for you. The key to getting an answer is persistant phone calling. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Xx

Hey louise, welcome to the thread. Ttc is so hard and it changes your whole outlook on life, the things most people take for granted you would do anything for and the amount of heartache you have because you have nothing is unbearable at times. Come August it will mark my 3 years of trying hell. Ive had 2 miscarriages whilst on clomid and would love to have a sticky bean.

Im planning a bit too far ahead though, my fear is that the treatment on the NHS fails so i've already started the private funding. Think it helps calm the situation. The worst part of trying is the waiting, least this way it makes me feel a bit proactive you know?!

Oh bev your comment about everyone around you falling pregnant is so true. 12 people around you pregnant? How do you cope? Ive become very withdrawn from social circles i dont really catch up with friends, i certainly dont do the whole facebook thing and the people at work that know about the losses avoid baby talk when im around. I should probably try and better myself but i just cant be there for friends who are preggers\new mothers. Im no good at putting on a front :S the beauty of Bnb and this thread is that we all have heartache, were all struggling ttc so its easy to be there for others.


----------



## bev_2012

Think I'll call them tomorrow see what's happening,yes my friend just had twins natural conception and asked me to be godmother and my best friend had a baby in june 12 and just found out she is 7months preg with another boy she didn't have a clue she was preg again and although I love her and the kids (2more god sons) I feel so jealous like how can somebody have that total surprise who didn't want a 2nd child ?? All my friends seem to just pop babies out no problem and we are so tired of a routine to try and concieve all the hard work so to speak and the waiting I just think it won't ever end I'm at that low point now so I hope the only way is up,sorry for the moan ladies x


----------



## bernardblack

Dont be sorry, its not healthy to keep stressful thoughts and feelings in, we will happily be a listening ear for you!! Do your friends know about your struggles? 

Righteo i am off to bed, got bloods tomorrow between 7.30 and 8.30 and cause i dont live local it means getting up far too early and travelling way too far just to try and have a baby! But im hoping it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## bev_2012

Morning,yes all my friends know about our struggle and they do try and be supportive but if I here the words "it will happen when you least expect it" once more I think I will scream,how far do you have to travel for treatment? I'm lucky in that its a 20min drive to manchester for me its amazing to see how many people from all over the uk go to st marys x


----------



## bernardblack

Just been to st marys for bloods and scan. Lining is thick again so IUI has been cancelled again :cry: Im now going to proceed with IVF only. Feeling crap. 

Bev i live in Preston so one way is a 50 minute journey. I was up at 5:30 this morning. :(

Xx


----------



## bev_2012

Aww your not having a great day then (big hugs),I'm going to call st marys soon to see if we made it this month I don't think I can wait any longer to find out,wow all the way from preston that's some journey,will you be having ivf or icsi next then?,does anyone know if both partners have to attend the first appointment for icsi as my hubby has a funeral to attend in jersey next week and will be away a few days so I'm worrying now I think its only to learn about the injections ect its my 1st time so any advice will be great x


----------



## bernardblack

Thanks. I knew it would happen again so its not as bad as last time. Still bummed out though. I will be having IVF next. Luckily i booked an appointment to sign ivf forms and thats only 2 days away so i shall get the doctor to switch the treatment plans and hopefully get started with IVF. Cant do anything else this cycle but try naturally.

Im not sure about ICSI and appointments but i dragged hubby to all my appointments so i wasnt alone!


----------



## bev_2012

That's really good that you have a plan B once those papers are signed I'm sure you'll get a new scense of hope,I would really like mt hubby to be there but its his grans funeral and his mum really needs him I have my sister who will come along for support so I won't be alone I had a feeling something would happen this month and it wouldn't be smooth sailing just hope we can still go ahead and get started this month I'm nervous but excited at the same time its a funny feeling x


----------



## bev_2012

Well I got the call and I'm gutted we didn't make the 21 this month :( so looks like we will be waiting for next month :( x


----------



## bernardblack

Oh no sorry to hear that bev :hug: how long are your cycles? Do you have clockwork ones? If so i hope it comes round quickly xxxx


----------



## bev_2012

Cycles are a bit all over from 28-34days so hope this is a short one :),it was probably a blessing as hubby is away for a funeral this month,we will just keep taking our pregnacare pre conception and see if we get any luck with the good old fashion way ;).Are you looking forwards to signing your ivf papers :) x


----------



## bernardblack

Heres hoping you geta natural BFP this month then. Do you use opks and temps etc? If so do you have a chart?

Yes im looking forward to paper signing, I guess they'll also have to work out what protocol Im on, whether a long or short one, so im excited about which one I'll be put on. Either way I think its safe to say Ive got a strong case to no longer persue IUI. I dont think they'll advise to continue down that path. Im just dreading the morning traffic. Setting off at 8am means we'll hit the realy bad traffic :(


----------



## bev_2012

I don't chart anymore I got so fed up of it on clomid opk showed no ovulation but blood test showed it so I gave up with that and decided that I'd go with when I got ovulation symptoms I check temp but I think that's more habbit now,yes I think I'd do the same with moving on from iui start your next chapter so to speak,I don't envy you in the traffic I really hate traffic it makes me stress out so much,we signed our papers on 29th march but couldn't call 2days later when cd1 came because they hadn't typed up the info ect I hope they rush yours through as you've had 2let downs so let's hope its 3rd time lucky :)


----------



## bernardblack

Charting is so stressful isnt it?! I got 2 kittens last year and ever since then I found temping such a nightmare cause they kept waking me so I decided to stop. Im able to detect when im close to ovulation anyway, the sore boobs happen a few days before, its a nice early indicator!!

What opks did you use? Clearblue have recently got a new product on the market, its advance ovulation sticks. Normal ov sticks give you a 2 days heads up but these new ones give you 4 xause they also detect the rise in estrogen. They were super expensive a month ago, £30 for 10 sticks but i was looking last night and its now £26.99 for 20 sticks. Ive caved in and bought a pack, hehe.

How annoying it must have been to have had your appointment then a period turns up but you cant request treatment, sometimes its just one of those really bad timing situations!!!

I dont think they'll rush me through, plus my cycles are all over the shop. When i first started ttc a cycle lasted about 58-60 days (you can imagine how frustrated I was) then I was put on clomid which shortened them and also fell preggers twice on it but they didnt last. As soon as clomid left my system, cycles went straight back up to 58-60 days :(

So with treatment,ive been given norethisterone to bring on a period but the weirdest things have started happening....my cycles are naturally becoming shorter! I should have taken the tablets last month but cause i ov'd i never bothered. I have an endometrioma on the left ovary which is also randomly shrinking. Back in november is measured 4.5cm, yet on sunday it was 3.7cm, how awesome is that?! I wonder if its either the royal jelly or acupuncture thats doing it. Either way my body is responding positively to something im doing so i just need to figure out what that is!

Sorryto have rambled on there, the endo shrinking makes me wonder if it could be possible to fall pregnant naturally after all! all this time Ive resided in the fact im just not that lucky..but id love to be so wrong about that.

Im Tan by the way *waves*


----------



## bernardblack

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clearblue-...TF8&qid=1366570613&sr=8-11&keywords=clearblue


----------



## bev_2012

We all need a good ramble once in a while :),did you have any side effects with xlomid we had 9straight months on it and never caught which we now no was due to hubbys low morph,they shouldn't have given me anything though as they hadn't received a clear smear infact it got lost and they never re did it untill I first went for ivf and they wanted one and I'm so glad they did as I had cin3 on my smear had laser to remove it so I hoped that may help in that maybe my cin3 was stopping the natural process (can hope :) ),I will give those new opk's a try always worth trying,iv try'd every vitamin going over the years but iv found pregnacare I feel a lot better when I'm taking them I don't no why though so iv stuck with them and they are pretty expensive at 18.99 :( sometimes I feel like all these companys take advantage of the fact some people want children so bad that they will buy anything to help (I'm one of those people).I'm lucky in that I have a daughter from a prev relationship who is a happy healthy 7 but sometimes she adds to the pressure as she's desperate for a brother or sister and never stops asking,she was a natural and total surprise baby I was very young when I had her but I'm so glad now that I did x


----------



## LitGirl83

Hello all,

Sorry I've been MIA. The early miscarriage knocked it out of me, then had trouble at work and am now in the run up to GCSEs with pressure being put on me from every angle.

I'm so sorry to hear about the cycles that didn't work out and shed a tear (or two) reading through the posts. I'm sorry I've forgotten names, I've just tried to catch up on three months worth of messages. I hope you're finding strength in those you're closest to and being good to yourselves. 

Welcome to the new members, I feel new again it's been that long!

I started my Buserilin injections on Friday, still can't get use to them. I get a rash and white bumps around the injection site and raised skin, I was really worried at first but my friends who have done this calmed me down and assured me it was normal. I'm back in on May 3rd for blood tests. 

Hopefully I'll get use to them soon.

I hope everyone is ok or at least being well looked after and cared for.

Gillian xxx


----------



## bernardblack

The only side effects i had were the hot flushes and a bit more ovulation pain. I wish they sold that sfuff over the counter, it was so nice to have a short cycle you know?! Did you get any effects?

The smear results must have been a scary time for you, do you have to have yearly smears from now on? 

The pregnacare tablets, are they the folic acid ones? Tesco do them on a 3 for 2 offer at £7 a box. Im not that fussed when it comes to folic acid, as long as its not store brand i dont really have a favourite, the cheapest ones usually win me over :)

I hope your daughter does get a younger brother or sister real soon, life is a complete mystery at times isnt it?!


----------



## bev_2012

It is indeed,yeh it was pretty scary and now I have 6monthly tests to be sure,I had no effects of clomid just very regular cycles which was nice as I got to no my cycles very well I new what pain was for what where as before they all seemed the same like Ovulation pain always felt the same as when I was due but with clomid pain felt more intense for ovulation,I take pregnacare pre conception his and hers I make hubby take them I'm always naggong have u taken ur tablet haha,I know I'm lucky to have one but iv always wanted a big family,have u decided a limit to ivf? We only have 1funded cycle so we have decided we will go upto 5 in total and if we have no joy we will decide on a new path x


----------



## bernardblack

Yeah with TTC and in particular LTTC you learn so much about your body, wish i had listened at school and made a period diary to track how long they were\how heavy\any symptoms...oh well!

Hubbys and vitamins are a recipe for disaster arent they? Mines like yours, you end up nagging and nagging. Zinc is good for sperm, also i heard royal jelly can be good too.

5 seems like a good number for IVF. I get 2 goes on NHS and if they fail and frozen eggs dont work we will go private and wont stop unless I get extremely ill from it! Or drop down dead! Been ttc for over 2.5 years I dont think i have the energy to try right up to my 40's. I turn 30 in december :S

I do want to foster at some point and adopt aswell but id like to see if we are blessed with a biological baby before going down that path. If i knew conception was this difficult i would have ttc a long long timeago, thats a big regret :(

Hey Gillian, long time no speak. Glad you are doing well and you're under way with injections. Hope the rashes calm down, what treatment plan are you on? Xxxx


----------



## bev_2012

Hhmmmm looks like its royal jelly for him this month aswell,I wish we had the money to keep trying but if we pay to much into ivf we wouldn't have much to raise children :( I think after 5 attempts if we don't have a bundle of joy we will adopt I couldn't foster I'd get to attached so would my daughter,I'm 27 in aug and we have been ttc for 5years I had my princess at 19 and straight away I loved being mum I really feel its what I do best we both work and have saved up for so long just incase we have to have private once that's gone though then its time to call it a day but I will never give up home my best friend was told she was infertile as was her hubby and they have a baby boy 10months old and they are 7months (total surprise as she only found out last week) with another boy so I guess it can happen x


----------



## bernardblack

Been for the appointment. Im on IVF long protcol and cause of endo on ovary ive got to have injection 12 weeks prior to treatment :( they also want to shove a camera up my cervix to look at the lining. Until thats happened i cant request any more treatment.

The camera i can cope with. The IVF i can cope with. The 12 week wait is unbearable and upsetting to say the least :cry: although i get 2 goes on nhs there is no way on earth i will wait for that 2nd attempt or any frozen rounds, it would be at least a 6 month wait which would mean some time next year!!!So will wait til attempt number 1 is initiated then get booking the private treatment. :(


----------



## hippiehappy

LitGirl83 said:


> Hello all,
> I started my Buserilin injections on Friday, still can't get use to them. I get a rash and white bumps around the injection site and raised skin, I was really worried at first but my friends who have done this calmed me down and assured me it was normal. I'm back in on May 3rd for blood tests.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get use to them soon.
> 
> I hope everyone is ok or at least being well looked after and cared for.
> 
> Gillian xxx

Hi Gillian, 
that happened to me on Buserelin a few times, I suspect it was because I didn't push the needle in far enough or slanted it too much. Thought I'd let you know, perhaps try pushing the needle in further? Awful I know! Another thing that I tried which stopped the swelling and itching was putting an ice cube on the area for a few minutes after the injection, it numbs it and noticed I didn't get any swelling or itching. So sorry about your MC, fingers crossed about this cycle, hope it's a lucky one xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Hi Bev and welcome, hope you don't mind me joining the conversation. I had ICSI twice so feel free to message me with any questions. It's pretty much the same process as IVF but I guess if you're having ICSI due to a male factor this might affect your fert report.
Just wanted to ask, I noticed that you said you get one funded cycle on NHS in spite of already having a child, did they give you any reason why that is? I've always heard that you'd have no chance of an NHS funded cycle if you already have a child. I'm asking because obviously with us getting a BFP with our last cycle we would be looking at private funded ones in the future, but with them costing something in the region of £6k-£7k once you add the drugs, extra fee for ICSI etc any other funding ideas/ suggestions/ info are very welcome. I'm just wondering whether with the PCT going the rules have now changed...

Tan so so sorry to hear about your IUI being cancelled again but glad to hear that you're already on your way to IVF! Sorry to hear about more waiting but I wouldn't worry too much about your 2nd cycle at this stage. First of all reason being that you might not need it, also after you get the ball rolling with the first one even if it fails the second will be round in no time. I was grateful to have those 3 cycles to give me time to recover and get my head right, in fact I've already mentioned it turned out that I needed more than that and had a really nice break from it all before starting again with round 2. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you honey xx


----------



## wanabeamama

bernardblack said:


> Been for the appointment. Im on IVF long protcol and cause of endo on ovary ive got to have injection 12 weeks prior to treatment :( they also want to shove a camera up my cervix to look at the lining. Until thats happened i cant request any more treatment.
> 
> The camera i can cope with. The IVF i can cope with. The 12 week wait is unbearable and upsetting to say the least :cry: although i get 2 goes on nhs there is no way on earth i will wait for that 2nd attempt or any frozen rounds, it would be at least a 6 month wait which would mean some time next year!!!So will wait til attempt number 1 is initiated then get booking the private treatment. :(

Oh no I just caught up on what's going on, I had that 12 week injection both times both times :( it's awful waiting :hugs:
When will you have the injection? 

We had our private consultation and he went through both previous cycles and said he doesn't want me to have the prostap this time because it suppressed me too much but I will be having an endometrial scratch 4 weeks before to help implantation but the NHS doesn't pay for that we have to pay for it but it's only £220 so it's worth a shot.


----------



## bernardblack

Thanks hippie, not long before you're due, I bet you're getting excited now xxxxx

Hey Laura, I've been dying to get hold of you but wasn't sure if you were taking a break from BnB. So yeah I have a million questions I wondered if you could help with. 

So I have to have a fricking injection 12 weeks prior to ivf, what injection is this and what is the deal with having it 12 weeks beforehand? Does this also mean once you have it you can no longer actively TTC? does it also stop a period?

I've been told I can't request treatment until I've had this bloody hysterscopy, but can only request TXN when I bleed. Then if I'm accepted I go get the injection and can only take it cd21 of that cycle then have to wait 12 f'ing weeks before any more treatment....is that right? 

Did you have a hysterscopy? I do not cope well with smear tests, they cause me so much discomfort but if I went under anasthetic it's at least a 3 month wait for that appointment so I've opted for outpatient instead - should I be worried???

Sorry about the bad language in the above, I am just gutted at not being able to have any treatment done now until August\September\October time. This is why I don't want to wait around on the NHS if round 1 fails and don't want to be naive about it. It's also incredibly frustrating to faff around taking all this time off work for appointments to potentially start treatment but not actually start it, feel like I'm getting nowhere.


Glad you're appointment went well, do you have to take the notes from it to the NHS so they won't give you Prostap? xxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

bernardblack said:


> Thanks hippie, not long before you're due, I bet you're getting excited now xxxxx
> 
> Hey Laura, I've been dying to get hold of you but wasn't sure if you were taking a break from BnB. So yeah I have a million questions I wondered if you could help with.
> 
> So I have to have a fricking injection 12 weeks prior to ivf, what injection is this and what is the deal with having it 12 weeks beforehand? Does this also mean once you have it you can no longer actively TTC? does it also stop a period?
> 
> I've been told I can't request treatment until I've had this bloody hysterscopy, but can only request TXN when I bleed. Then if I'm accepted I go get the injection and can only take it cd21 of that cycle then have to wait 12 f'ing weeks before any more treatment....is that right?
> 
> Did you have a hysterscopy? I do not cope well with smear tests, they cause me so much discomfort but if I went under anasthetic it's at least a 3 month wait for that appointment so I've opted for outpatient instead - should I be worried???
> 
> Sorry about the bad language in the above, I am just gutted at not being able to have any treatment done now until August\September\October time. This is why I don't want to wait around on the NHS if round 1 fails and don't want to be naive about it. It's also incredibly frustrating to faff around taking all this time off work for appointments to potentially start treatment but not actually start it, feel like I'm getting nowhere.
> 
> 
> Glad you're appointment went well, do you have to take the notes from it to the NHS so they won't give you Prostap? xxxxx

The 12 week injection is prostap it suppresses you and stops your periods it releases slowly over 12 weeks and you start stimming on week 12 it reduces any endo that's there and prevents any from growing, and you have the injection during AF and can not TTC while your on it, the side FX and pretty crappy but having a break from AF makes up fo it lol 
You should be able to ave the injection on your next AF 

I didn't have a hysterscopy so I can't help on that one 

Yeah the private cli ic didn't want me to have the prostap thank god BC I only have 1 working ovary due to surgery he didn't want me to e over suppressed as I've had small numbers of eggs retrieved on my last 2 cycles,

If you have any other questions I'm always popping in :hugs:


----------



## bernardblack

Thanks for the info Laura, I'm happy with that knowledge and would have hated to have been unrealistic about it...just gutted about the 12 week thing :( I can't request when I next bleed cause I need this hysterscopy done before hand, I'm hoping the hysto' is done before I next bleed but as I've not yet got a date for it and with my cycles becoming randomly shorter I doubt it'll happen :(

So what side effects do you get from prostap? are there any alternatives?

With regards to your situation do you have to wait for your next st marys consultation before requesting treatment again? would this mean you need to take the 12 week injection again?! Thats like a 5 month wait between each ICSI...god that makes me feel really sad for you :hugs:

I've been sat researching the hysterscopy and have been praying that it's done within the next 4 weeks, if it gets to july\august time then I'll be so gutted cause it'd mean no treatment until november time :cry:

God I feel so depressed, I used to be so excited about assisted conception and the possibility of having a child but nowadays I'm terrified, very anxious, upset everytime I think about it and just scared. I shouldn't feel like this :(


----------



## hippiehappy

Aww Tan :hugs: x


----------



## wanabeamama

bernardblack said:


> Thanks for the info Laura, I'm happy with that knowledge and would have hated to have been unrealistic about it...just gutted about the 12 week thing :( I can't request when I next bleed cause I need this hysterscopy done before hand, I'm hoping the hysto' is done before I next bleed but as I've not yet got a date for it and with my cycles becoming randomly shorter I doubt it'll happen :(
> 
> So what side effects do you get from prostap? are there any alternatives?
> 
> With regards to your situation do you have to wait for your next st marys consultation before requesting treatment again? would this mean you need to take the 12 week injection again?! Thats like a 5 month wait between each ICSI...god that makes me feel really sad for you :hugs:
> 
> I've been sat researching the hysterscopy and have been praying that it's done within the next 4 weeks, if it gets to july\august time then I'll be so gutted cause it'd mean no treatment until november time :cry:
> 
> God I feel so depressed, I used to be so excited about assisted conception and the possibility of having a child but nowadays I'm terrified, very anxious, upset everytime I think about it and just scared. I shouldn't feel like this :(

Well st Mary's sent me a letter confirming that my last cycle ended in biochemical pregnancy/early loss and I could request treatment on my next AF after June but I'm not having my next cycle at st Mary's and yes they would have made me wait until July to have a 12 week injection but as I'm hopefully moving to the private clinic I won't be having the prostap so I will hopefully have the endometrial scratch in June and start ICSI in July,

Side FX were 
Hot flushes
Headaches 
Mood swings 
Tiredness
Weight gain
And joint and muscle pain (that was the worst) 

But not everyone gets these side effects some get different ones but the only good thing about the side effects is that it reminds you that you are doing something towards your ivf.

I felt very low and disappointed when I was told I had to have the 12 week injection but it really does go fast and you will have needle teach during the 12 weeks so that's something to look forward to,
I didn't have the hysterscopy because I had just had surgery a few months before,

I don't understand why they made you mess arround trying the iui with northisterone when you have endo and cyst :( 
Hope you can get going soon, why can't you have the injection before the hysterscopy? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bernardblack

Hmmm, how easy did you find it transferring hospitals? if you have frozen eggs at st marys will you be able to use them at the other place?

I have a plan, what I will do when I bleed next (or close to the time) is ring st marys and ask about the injection. Like you said why can't I have it while I wait for this ruddy hysto'? I'm half tempted to book a private consultation at Care Bolton and get their opinion, if they have any slots I'm thinking about moving over to them, or at least get a second opinion about the situation.

I know it's a long shot and I've not actually given ST marys much chance but I guess I'm so desperate I am willing to start spending some dosh. Just not sure how easy it'll be.

When I had a consultation with Care in september the consultant who saw me passed on his business card, might give him a ring and get the ball rolling. God I'm nervous about all of this.

The IUI is a complete mystery, think because of the previous pregnancies they thought it might be a good route to take, to be fair to them it was my choice about persuing IUI, even the consultant at Care wanted advised to try it first too.


----------



## wanabeamama

Well my transfer hasn't gone through yet the consultant I saw last week will wright a letter to my GP and she will send it on to the pct so I should hear back in a few weeks hopefully

I never had any frozen embryos I only ever had 2 and had them both transferred but they are yours to take where ever you want I know you can transfer them 

Yes I would do the same just ring on cd1 and request treatment and tell them your having the prostap injection and you were told to have it on your next bleed :) 

I would get a seccond opinion and find out how much a hysterscopy is private and if you a tally need it I'm sure if you don't want to have it and you don't NEED it they can't refuse to treat you without it, 

But the private consultation is well worth the money :thumbup:

I'm having my 4th AF within a month and I've been spotting in between I'm getting so fed up now :( I have an appointment with my gyne that did my surgery on the 13th may so I can find out what's going on :(


----------



## bernardblack

How is the spotting today?? Hope you are well.

Xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh it's been full on HEAVY AF :( I can't believe it's my 4th AF in 5 weeks :( 
But I finally got a copy of all my notes from st Mary's woooooo so I'm going to go over them over the weekend lol 
How are you?


----------



## bernardblack

Awwww. Sounds like your womb might be having a good clearout, you should go see your gp if its still happening. Dont want you getting ill :hugs:

Im ok. Just been buying tickets to see Five in November. Im such a fan girl. Hehe.


----------



## LitGirl83

Hi all,

Thanks for the advice hippie about the injections, I tried the ice and it's helped. I had my blood tests today as I've been down regulating for two weeks but I'm confused. The nurse rang and said everything was great and to continue on the Buserilin for another week then start Menopur next Friday. I thought if everything was great you began stimming? I'm also almost out of needles! Tried ringing and it's out of hours but I don't feel it's an emergency to ring the ward. Anybody else had this?

Wanabemama - my friend had three failed rounds of IVF and one ICSI before she went to MFS, she now has a beautiful two year old, she couldn't fault them at all. I don't really know anything about care, I guess I should be looking into it just incase!

xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi litgirl oh that's great to hear, not a out the failed cycles but that mfs gave her her baby :) 
Sometimes you just need to down reg a little more, they are a nightmare to get hold of sometimes just keep ringing how many buserelin needles do you have left? I have loads of them if you can't get hold of them let me know


----------



## Laus86

Hey ladies I have been checking in on u all an keeping tabs on where everyone is upto!!
Laura, I'm sorry to hear your cycle is up the wall, only a couple of weeks till ur app now isn't it? R u defiantly going to transfer if poss?x
Litgirl how far away r u? U could always just pop in if u r close by! I would imagine they woul only need prior notice if it was for medication!x
Tan glad u r finally getting on the ivf track it seems like this is defiantly the best option for u, it's a shame about all the messing about but it is worth it if it is going to give u a better chance of success x

Ok so I've had a crazy few weeks since my holiday, I rang the hospital when I got back, they said there was nothing I could do about it as it is with a doc who specialises in FET which is all good and well but I wanted to know why it ha taken 8 weeks for them to book me a flamin app!! So that is it I'm stuck with an app for end of June! I decided it was time to book another hol to get me through the nxt 12 weeks so I go away with my parents my sister and 2 nieces the 1st week of June why the hubby's stay at home! However a week after booking my flights I only went and discovered that I am in fact PREGNANT I am still in shock, I have had 2 scans 1 was too early and we could only see the sac but the main thing for me at that point was that it is in the right place, we had another on wed and there was our little baby (foetal pole) with a heart beat flickering away! We are only 6 and a half weeks so very very early but I thought I would share our news with you all!! 7 years of ttc and we have got our 1st natural positive when we very least expected it!xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow congratulations laura what a beautiful gift :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bernardblack

Oh Laura thats amazing news, you must be on cloud 9! :happydance:

It always happens like that doesn't it - you book a holiday to get away from the stress of TTC then by the time the holiday comes round you're already preggers, the same happened to me. I should maybe book 2 weeks away somewhere, see if the same happens again.

Sorry my memory is awful so apologies if you've already said previously but did you or your partner have any issues fertility wise or were you classed as unexplained infertility? 

what are you doing about st marys now?


----------



## Laus86

Thanks guys we r overjoyed but on complete tenterhooks hoping everything is going to be ok! I'm not sure what to do re st marys and my app I have kept it for now and I am thinking of keeping it until we get to our 12 week scan however this brings it really close to the app date and knowing how stressful it is waiting for these app I feel awful keeping it when someone else will be so desperate for it! I was going to say if anyone on here needed a fet app I would let them know the day that I am going to cancel so they could ring up but no one seems to be in that position at the mo!x
Tan I had a previous ectopic just over 2 years ago loosing my right tube, we fell pregnant on our 1st cycle of our 2nd 6 months of chlomid! I also suffer with pcos, hubby is completely healthy! And we also conceived on holiday last month lol!!x


----------



## bernardblack

Re: the st marys thing I would just keep it right up until they advise when to request your next cycle. And even then you should keep it as long as possible there after. I know it's sad to think someone else could have the appointment but lets face it there will only be a teeny tiny percentage of women who would potentially request to be on stand by for cancelled appointments, most of us wouldn't even know\realise to do that, if that makes sense. Well thats what I reckon anyway!

Anyway don't worry about that, you've got other nicer things to look forward to now :)

It must be really comforting to know that although you've had so much done medically and with the PCOS that you can now most definately, 100% fall pregnant naturally. I've been TTC nearly 3 years and feel at wits end so you must be a super strong woman to have endured 7 years of this nightmare! 

I said this on another thread the other day but you know when something doesn't happen and the more people say it will you just don't believe it and over time it gets worse? well you must have some sort of closure on those feelings. Must be a really nice feeling to know something you really wanted, which at first seemed impossible, is very much possible indeed. xxxx


----------



## skinnyminny2

Congratultions that's great news.
As for me we messed up our ivf forms in oct so were sent back to gynaecology. For some stupid reason filled in that hubby smokes, when doesn't and never does. We spotted this when went for scam and bloods in dec and nurse wrote on forms that he didn't smoke. She said everything would be ok and it wouldn't affect us. Clearly it did as our appointment was back in gynaecoology. We have had to get proof of doc that he doesn't smoke and fax it through. Now back to waiting for consultation. 
Hope everyone is ok!xx


----------



## bernardblack

Oh Skinny, what does this mean now? I can't believe they didn't double check everything through with you back in October - I nearly stupidly put down "no" when it was asking about consent and the dr just gathered the notes and that was it, nice of them to check!!!!

How long have you been under St marys now? been ages hasn't it and you've still not started :hugs:


----------



## Laus86

Tbh ive not really thought about it like that, And u r right as i never in a million years thought this would happen and was sure that the only way we would become pregnant was through ivf! Hopefully it will give all u other ladies some hope as well, u need to all get booking holidays haha!!! Honestly thou I'm not bothered how I got pregnant aslong as everything is ok, the only problem with medical intervention on the nhs is the waiting around it is so so stressful as we all know too well!! Obv I'm glad (fingers x) that I don't have to go through it all again or more so wait around for months and months and months which is all us ladies seem to do! I just hope that everyone else on here gets their BFP really soon!x
Skinny what a nightmare about the forms, a genuine mistake and they r putting u through the mill for it and after u had already told them of the mistake u must feel extreamly put out! How long does it look like u r going to have to wait now? They really should check through the forms as u r filling them out, I bet this sort of thing must happen all the time so u would think they would have a better system in place x


----------



## hippiehappy

Laus only just seen your post, that's such fantastic news congratulations! I bet your head is spinning hehe. Also fab news that you already had an early scan and everything is fine, so so pleased for you x


----------



## clefairy

Hi everyone, I'm new to this thread. :hi:

I've been to St Mary's for the first time today for bloods, urine sample and ultrasound. The nurse said the next stage is to wait for an appointment with Dr Edi-Osagie. Does anyone know what he is like as a consultant? Also how long will I have to wait for the appointment? :shrug:

Thanks.


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi :hi: dr Osagie is the main consultant and the one that overlooks everything he's very good, as for your appointment it will be around 10-12 weeks away you might get a letter in about 8-9 weeks with your appointment date it's a long wait but as soon as you have that appointment you usually start treatment on your next period.


----------



## wanabeamama

Clefairy I just saw your siggy congratulations on your BFP :happydance: damn there has been more natural bfp's that ivf bfp's on this thread 

How is everyone doing and were are you all upto? We need some jabbing action going on :coffee: &#55357;&#56457;&#55357;&#56457;&#55357;&#56457;&#55357;&#56457;


----------



## Laus86

Hi Laura how r u getting on hun? It's very quiet on here at the moment!!!x

Hippie thanks for the congrats, where r u upto? Ur baby boy must be due anytime now???x


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi laura I'm ok thanks just waiting around :coffee: 

Omg hippi your past your due date :happydance: 

Emma have you started your next cycle yet? 

Hope everyone is doing ok there is so much waiting around :(


----------



## hippiehappy

Hi all, just thought I'd let you know that our baby boy Yuri arrived at 10.34 on Tuesday 11th. It was a long labour in the end (31 hours from waters breaking!) and a little bit of drama in the later stages but all went well. It was a natural delivery and he is just too wonderful for words! Thanks for all your kind thoughts xx


----------



## Jojo27

Congratulations hippie! Jo x x x


----------



## wanabeamama

Congrats hippie wow that went fast what's a lovely unusual name :hugs:


----------



## bernardblack

Hey girls, 

it is really quiet on here, hope you're all doing well xxxx

Not much of an update on my end, I'm having a Hysteroscopy next Friday to determine why on earth my lining is too thick on cd 2-3. Then if all goes to plan I'll be requesting treatment on my the July cycle :happydance:

I'm a little anxious about it all, the dr said they may need to do a biopsy and I'm praying if that happens I don't have to wait for the results before requesting treatment. I also have a back up in place, if the Hysto is a giant failure and either they find something that requires more surgery or any more delays Im going 100 % private! xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya oh Yey not long now :D fingers crossed that all will be well and you can request treatment :D 

Not much going on for me I'm still waiting to hear if my cycle can be transferred to the new hospital, my cycles are back to 25 days but super light this cycle I had 1 day of bleeding and light spotting after that and no pain at all :D only problem is I need this transfer to come through in the next 1-2 weeks so I can start next AF because all of August I have staff off and most of September and I wanted July so OH is off work and can come to everything with me this time so fingers crossed I really don't want to wait another 3-4 AFs I'm worried about the endo 

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## bernardblack

Any updates with your transferred cycle laura?

As for me the hysteroscopy went well and they said i can request treatment on my next af, which, if im not pregnant is next week.

Im excited but after just getting my cycles to natural shorter ones im now a little anxious!

But thats me loosing sight of the end goal, hehe.

I get 2 goes on the nhs but if the 1st attempt fails then i'll be going private, its too stressful this nhs bullcrappy waiting lists and rules!!!!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya :hi: nope not heard anything I'm getting restless now :( hate waiting but at least as soon as I get accepted I can start treatment I'm on the pill so I can get my endo scratch and then wait for AF :) 

I sa your hysto went well I'm sooooo pleased :) :hugs:


----------



## xxx cat xxx

Hi Ladies, Its been a long time since i posted but absolutely nothing has been going on except waiting, waiting and more waiting. I start my first ICSI round of treatment today - short cycle on 450 Menopur and 0.25 cetronide from day 5. First Menopur injection tonight and first scan next weds, Ive also been put on Metformin tablets that just make me feel sick :( Has anyone else been on these drugs and short cycle? xxx


----------



## Laus86

Bit late hippie but congratulations hun, hope all is going well and u haven't had too many sleepless nights x
Laura hopefully not too much longer to wait now x
Tan keep us posted, hopefully u will be able to get started nxt week, but fingers x u will be pregnant naturally already!x
Cat, ur cycle sounds very similar to if not exactly the same as mine, do u have pcos? Luckily for me I didn't get any bad side effects! Just really thirsty constantly!x


----------



## xxx cat xxx

Hi Laus, Yes I have PCOS, The drugs actually make me feel great! Im so chilled and relaxed with it. The only problems are that the Metformin tablets really upset my stomach but that was to be expected and the Cetrotide injection irritates me for an hour or so after i do it. Had my 6 day bloods today and all is looking good so am booked in for a scan and bloods again on Friday. How many days did you stay on the injections for? xx


----------



## Laus86

I think it was about 20 days, I responded really slow, had lots of eggs but they took age to grow, think I had about 46 in total and at egg collection they retrieved 29! I u have any other questions ask away and I will try and answer xx


----------



## xxx cat xxx

Thanks Laus:) I do have a few questions - Did you feel hotter than usual...i mean I know the weathers good at the moment but I'm constantly hot! And, how was the egg retrieval, i'm scared stiff about that bit. I've never been sedated or had anesthetic before. Im still waiting for a call to say how im responding so will post again later! Cat xx


----------



## Laus86

I dont remember feeling hotter, but then it was January and freezing cold haha! I found egg retrieval ok, I was uncomfortable for about a week after, I'm guessing because of how stimulated my ovaries were! With having pcos we are more likely to over stim as I'm sure u have been well informed! I'm sure that u will be fine with the anaesthetic, I have ha it 3 times in the last 2 and a half years due to one thing or another! They will keep an extra close eye on u seen as u have never been under b4 xx


----------



## xxx cat xxx

So... the last couple of days have been up and down. I had to reduce my menopur to 375 as my hormone levels were too high. Ive been for my first scan today and have 6 follies at 14mm so they want to do the egg collection on Tues. Trigger shot (Pregnyl) is on Sunday. There are 21 smaller follies so not sure if any of these will get the chance to catch up. It just seems to be all very quick. Ive only been stimming for 7 days. Anyway i'm having a final scan on Sunday to make sure that the large follicles haven't over-matured. :s so, im feeling down about it all today :(


----------



## Laus86

How many powders is 375 hun? I'm sure I started way lower an they increased it gradually! I will try and dig out the sheets with it on if I still have them that is and let u know!did they seem worried about how well u have responded? Hopefully all will be well and the others will catch up! I think I ha about 11 at the right size when I went for my last scan b4 trigger shot and at collection 29 were mature x


----------



## xxx cat xxx

Hey all, Im in desperate need of advice. I have been told to trigger tonight byt also to do todays meds too! Ive only just realised that Im out of Menopur and its 5pm!! I hadnt realised id have to inject today too :(( has anyone any ideas what i should do as St marys is closed. im panicking all Ive done so far now is for nothing :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh hell cat I only just saw your post I have some at home too that I could have brought to you :( what did you do?


----------



## Laus86

Aww cat hope u got sorted, wot a nightmare, they really should check with u that u have enough stuff! I remember I had to go back for needles when I was having my treatment, luckily I had only jst about started to drive off and realised! Wot have u had to do hun xx


----------



## xxx cat xxx

I couldn't get hold of any so I missed the injection. I had my Cetrotide which is the one that stopped me ovulating but also think that with the injections being only 3 hours before my trigger last night that it wont have really made a difference. Im in for EC tomorrow and am apparently first on the list for the day so will just have to see how that goes. Im really worried about the sedation though... xx


----------



## Wantingmybfp1

Hi I posted on one of your threads a few months ago just to update I actually went for my consultation and decided to go for injections for a few month I did my first month last month of menopur I had one follicle that grew on my right ovary. I went for a extra bloods and scan on the 28th June the. They rang the next day telling me not to take my trigger as I was ovulating on my own so we bd for next few days. I then had to have a trigger shot/pregnyl 5 days after ovulation. I am now 16 dpo and 13dpt I have tested this mornin with 3 different types Of tests and got a bfp which shown straight away I rang at marys and told them And she said someone will ring me this afternoon I'm sooooo excited and nervous just hope it's the real thing. Good luck to all for you bfps. Thanks for the support &#128516; we tried for 4yrs with clomid and metformin then my first run with injectables it could be my along waited real thing bfp fingers crossed&#128516;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Laus86

Aww cat fingers x all has gone well this morning! Keep us informed hun xx


----------



## Laus86

Wanting we're u having iui? That is fantastic news hun! I'm sure trigger shot should be out of your system by now so it looks like it is a definate BFP! Congratulations x


----------



## Wantingmybfp1

Hi laus no I got put forward for ivf+icsi but decided to do just injections with timed intercourse. I don't know what to think I have read up on it a lot and people say its out of your system after 10 days so just hoping its the real thing thanks for the reply&#55357;&#56842;nurses will ring me later so will put on what they say later on.


----------



## Laus86

Oh I never knew u could do that, much less intrusive! Do they give u a lower dose of the drugs with that? I don't think they would of let me do that with having pcos but it is good to know for other ppl on here! What way the official test dye that they gave u?x


----------



## Laus86

Blooming phone *was and *date


----------



## Wantingmybfp1

Laus I am also a sufferer with pcos and partner has a lower sperm count. I was 75mg menopur then 5000 pregnyl. My official date is Tomoz but couldn't hold out anymore lol.


----------



## Laus86

Oh really, did u research that yourself or did they offer it to u? I also had my right Fallopian tube removed due to an ectopic so that will be another reason that I wasn't offered it! I'm sure that 1 day won't make much difference and that If it was still trigger shot which is highly unlikely then it wouldn't of come up straight away x


----------



## Laus86

Will u get an early scan with using fertility drugs? I they don't offer u one then push for it, I got one at 5 weeks which was too early an we could only see the sac and one at 6 weeks to check for featal pole and heart beat x


----------



## Wantingmybfp1

Just had phone all from nurses they said congrats it looks like it is a bfp omg I'm gob smacked didn't expect this at all. Goto go for a scan on the 7th aug I'm soooooo buzzing. On a high


----------



## Wantingmybfp1

I researched it then pushed for it as I heard its a very rare thing but it does work they say most people catch the first 3 times of using it I'm sooooo pleased more people need to ask for this it is brilliant and doesn't take


----------



## Wantingmybfp1

And doesn't take your ivf try's away if you are recieving through the nhs so it's brilliant


----------



## xxx cat xxx

Hey Laus! Well, EC went well - 26 eggs collected :) They ended up giving me a General as there was a lot of fluid in my pelvis and uterus from the 58 follicles that had grown and it had to be drained to keep the dreaded OHSS at bay!! No wonder I felt a good stone heavier. Just waiting until tomorrow now for the phone call to say how many fertilised. OH Sperm count was also tip top today so fingers crossed :) xxx


----------



## Laus86

Cat that is fantastic, almost the same numbers as me! I had about 48 follicles i think and i felt absolutly fine but was quite uncomfortable for a week or so after! Are u ok to go ahead with transfer? Fingers x that lots of them will be little embies by tomoz! Hopefully they will ring u nice and early to let u know x


----------



## Laus86

Wanting that is brill news, how exciting! U will find this nxt couple of weeks will drag the most, try an keep occupied hun! For me it was the hardest time but since then it seems to be flying bye! I go on hol on sat for 2 weeks and then have my 20 week scan on the 8th aug!x


----------



## Wantingmybfp1

Congrats laus that's great I carnt wait to hold her/him in my arms until then I will be a bag of nerves I think I haven't ever been pregnant before so this is all new for
Me thanks for the replys


----------



## xxx cat xxx

Hey all.. We've got 9 embies :) they're not going to be graded until Saturday and we will find out then if were getting a 3 or 5 day transfer :) Just knowing that we've come this far and can create viable embryos together is a huge thing and i just hope it all carries on so well. Hope everyones doing ok out there xxx


----------



## Laus86

U have exactly the same amount of embies as I had!!! Are u thinking of having 1 or 2 transferred?xx


----------



## xxx cat xxx

id like to have 2 but they said if it gets to day 5 i can only have 1


----------



## Laus86

I was the same hun, I got to day 3 and had 2 replaced! Any news yet hun? I'm off on my hols this afternoon so good luck wether it be today or mon and u will be almost ready to test by the time I get back wahooo xx


----------



## xxx cat xxx

Its going to be a 5 day transfer.. we still have 9 embryos - 2x 5 cell 2x8 cell and 5x 9 cell - all 9 are being taken through to blasto. Transfer tomorrow afternoon xx


----------



## skinnyminny2

Hi all, I am finally back on track after our smoking mess up. Forms now signed and were ready to request.xx


----------



## bev_2012

Anyone starting Icsi or ivf this week at st Mary's? I'm due in tomorrow for day 3 bloods all being well we start injections tomorrow for short protocol Icsi I'm so nervous but excited at the same time this will be our first Icsi after 9 months of failed clomid And 5years ttc any buddy's or story's will be welcomed feeling a little lonely ad I don't no anyone who's had Icsi or ivf before x


----------



## xxx cat xxx

Hi Bev, I started my first ICSI this month, Im 2 days post transfer now and on my 2ww. I have to say its all gone so quickly since having my 3 day bloods that my brain hasn't even had chance to catch up yet. Any questions you have please feel free to ask and i'll try my best to answer :) xxx


----------



## bev_2012

Hi cat thanks for the reply,iv just got home from st marys had blood an scan,scan showed 16 follicles 6 in left ovary 10 in right :) happy with that. I'm waiting on the call to see if bloods were ok and if I can start my meds tonight :) it is all going so fast from the "yes you've been accepted" to now iv not had time to think but that's a good thing as I over think everything.what are they looking for in day 3 blood work do you know? I'm praying we get the go ahead although I'm scared of needles I'm excited to reach you point,good luck with your 2ww I'll have everything crossed for you x


----------



## xxx cat xxx

Aww thanks! I'm sure everything will be fine! What meds are you on? I was on Menopur, Cetrotide and a tablet as well - metformin. Don't worry about the injections! I nearly freaked out just with the thought of it but really, you don't feel it at all. I thought at the start id get my OH to do them for me but was so much easier to do it myself. i didn't even think about it after a day or two, i tried to keep focused on why we were going through all this and it really helped. Let us know what the outcome is this afternoon - fingers crossed for you :hugs: xx


----------



## bev_2012

I'm on exactly same meds cat metformin 1000mg dsily an menopur 150 :) did they make you have any side effects? I'v got no choice but to do my own dh is away with work until friday so I'm going to close my eyes and jab for the best haha.I was worried when others on my teach were on 450 menopur an no metformin but I'm glad somebody else is on same meds as me I'm excited to hear how you get on hope these 2weeks go quickly for you.How did you find collection and them going back? They have said they want to get us to a 5day blasto x


----------



## xxx cat xxx

I was on 450 menopur but was reduced to 375 on day 3 as i was showing signs of OHSS. The tablets gave me horrific diarrhea for the first 3 days but apparently this is normal and does stop after a few days so if you get the same don't be alarmed! I also got very bloated by the 7th day of the injections and had 49 follicles so they booked me in for egg retrieval on day 9. I triggered with pregnyl on day 8. The EC itself for me was OK. I was given a general anesthetic which was great as i didn't remember a thing and they retrieved 26 eggs and 21 of them were mature. Because of my response to the drugs my ovaries were seriously over stimulated and the size of a large plum compared to the cherry stone size they should have been. However, as soon as i came round i was dosed up with painkillers and floated through the day. The following day i was really sore but it passed. Don't worry about it as you wont remember or feel a thing from EC and any soreness afterwards can be dealt with by pain killers. On the other hand Egg transfer was a breeze and you even get a scan picture of the embryos after they've been put back in - its a real boost after the whirlwind of a couple of weeks stimming and EC is! Just take it all day by day and think of each bit as an experience :hugs: xxx


----------



## bev_2012

Wow that's a good amount of eggs if you don't mind me asking how many follicles did you have on day 3? I'm so excited now,that's amazing anout the scan pic I think that's a real boost to get over the last 2weeks and if your feeling stressed or anything can look at it and realise nothings worth the worry until you know if the little been has settled in for 9months :) good luck x


----------



## xxx cat xxx

On day 3 i had 21 follicles - 10 on my left ovary and 13 on my right. On day 6 i was gutted because only 5 were looking like they were the right side but on day 8 - my trigger day there were 8 that were the right size and 38 much smaller ones. I was only expecting to get 8-10 eggs but another 18 follicles caught up in the last 36 hours!! We were amazed when we were told they had recovered 26 eggs!! If its not too personal can I ask why your having ICSi? I've got polycystic ovaries, PCOS and 2 blocked tubes. I'm just happy to get to this stage and know that we can produce viable embryos :) xxx


----------



## bev_2012

That's fantastic I hope I'm as lucky,When we started ttc I had a cyct on my ovary and doctors at wythenshawe said I had polycystic ovaries they said dh was fine so we had 9months of clomid 6 were 50mg 3 100mg all failed,then we were refered to st marys had bloods,smear,seman test ect and were told I had no polycystic ovaries and cyst had gone however smear showed pre cancer cells which may well have been made worse by the clomid as the prev hosp failed to gain smear results with the hormones in clomid it had possibly made the cells change more rapid so after an op to take the cells away and a re test I got the all clear to start ivf only by now dh had also had a new semen test (results exactly same as previous one) and st marys said he has low morph which wasn't picked up at other hospital so they decided icsi was best for us.I have a daughter from a previous relationship she's 7 nearly 8 so I'm very lucky I would love a big family and I know she's a bit lonely and wants siblings x


----------



## bev_2012

We got the go ahead. So happy had first injection at 4pm and it wasn't so bad. :happydance: back in friday for bloods.finally its all started :) :)


----------



## bev_2012

So I went to st marys today for a scan and I have 21 follicles :) we are in on monday for egg collection so excited,Hope your ok cat x


----------



## xxx cat xxx

Thats great! Ill be thinking about you, so sorry for the late reply but ive had an up and down week or so... i did something stupid and tested at 11dp5dt which was a BFN but still no AF (today is 13dp5dt) and testing day isnt until next thursday. Saying that, i think if it was a BFP it would have shown up at 11days so im really down about it all now. Fingers crossed for you on monday xxx


----------



## bev_2012

There's still time for a BFP cat I'll keep my fingers crossed for you,iv done my trigger so my fait is in the doctors hands now nervous and excited hope my tww goes fast I'm so impatient.praying that faint line gets darker for you x


----------



## xxx cat xxx

Im sure it will all go well! What time did you trigger? Its nice to have a days break from injections so try to chill out the best you can today. 21 follicles is great! :happydance: I'll have my fingers crossed for you all day! xx


----------



## bev_2012

Thanks cat,I triggered at 9.30pm I'm due in the clinic at 7.30am tomorrow :) its the sedation I'm not looking forward to I hate being in a daze but all worth it I hope,how are you feeling today x


----------



## xxx cat xxx

Im ok thanks, had a good nights sleep so that helped. Still no af.! I triggered at 930 and was the first in so im guessing it'll be the same for you, i got there at 730 am - had my obs done, got changed, down to the theatre for 820am and next thing i knew i came round in recovery at 920am. Had 3 slices of toast, half a jug of water and was out of there by 11am. Don't worry about it at all. I had never been sedated or had an anesthetic and it was fine. They pump anti sickness drugs through you as well so apart from being a little drowsy i felt great! I was in pain a little but they gave me 2 co-codamols & 2 tramadols (all at once) as soon as i came round and that did the trick. It'll be fine. Let me know how you get on :) xx


----------



## bev_2012

Thanks for the info cat I hope mine goes as quickly and I'm home soon hubbys took the day off to look after me so I shall milk it haha,hope your feeling ok x


----------



## bev_2012

Hi cat you were right I was first in :) had 19 eggs really happy with that number I'm home now slight pain but still drowsy from sedation been really sick though,hopefully egg transfer is saturday if we get a 5day blasto if not then thursday,how are you feeling today?x


----------



## xxx cat xxx

Hi Bev. Im ok today thanks. Still no AF but that could be down to the cyclogest. Not testing again until thursday, im not ready for it to all be over yet. 19 is a great number!! Have they rung you today yet? How are you feeling today? Please take it easy for the next few days, do as little as possible so you can heal as much as possible in there for your embies. xx


----------



## bev_2012

Hi cat glad your ok no af is positive sign.I had my call about 20min ago out of 19 taken all 19 were mature and 11 have fertilized I'm amazed by the numbers with hubbys low morph I didn't think we'd have that many just willing them to be strong now transfers thursday if they begin to look weak saturday if the continue to do well.2more sleeps to test for you somebody said use 1st response as they are sensitive tests I really hope they've been sticky x


----------



## bev_2012

I completely forgot to ask nurse if I still take my metformin or stop now?? X


----------



## louise31

Hi ladies!
Just checking if there is anyone on here currently stimming at St Marys in Manchester? I am on Day 7 stims of short protocol icsi due to unexplained. Would be great to find someone who is at a similar stage on their journey.


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi Louise good luck with your cycle is it your first?


----------



## bev_2012

Not stimming my first Icsi gave me my bfp currently 8weeks 1 day :) good luck for your cycle though x


----------



## Laus86

Congrats bev that's fab news!!! Finally getting some BFPs on here woohoo!!
Good luck Louise!!x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Congratulations Bev! Amazing news :0)

Hi Louise, I'm a bit behind you just done my 1st injection on short protocol tonight. I did long protocol last time so this all seems very quick to me! 

Xx


----------



## louise31

This is my first ivf icsi. Day 12 tomorrow and hoping my follies are ready. Have another scan at 11.30 in the morning
So hoping for egg collection on monday. Good luck with everything mrsmonkey. What drugs are you on?


----------



## Laus86

Goo luck Em got everything x for u hun x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks laus I feel much more relaxed this time so hopefully that will help! 

Louise I'm on menopur & then cetrotide, what have you used 

Em x


----------



## louise31

I am using the same as you plus metformin tablets. I have just completed my 12th day of stims!! Really wish my follicles would hurry up and grow!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

What does the metformin do? Have you got a scan this weekend? 

I wasn't on stimms for very long last cycle, I think it was only 5 days, so I'm hoping for something similar this time 

Em x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Sorry Louise just read you have a scan today! Good luck for that I hope you have some good sized eggys today :0) 
Em x


----------



## Laus86

Are you both on short protocol? Louise I notice your on metformin, do u have pcos? I was on short protocol with the exact same meds, it took me 21 days to get to egg retrieval on short protocol and I became really fretful but in the end I got 27 eggs, 9 of which became embies so it was worth the wait!
Em I'm glad u feel more relaxed, I think the not knowing wot to expect really doesn't help 1st time round and the length of long protocol must of played on that even more xx


----------



## louise31

Omg! 21 days!!! I think I might be rolling out the door by then! I think they have put me on the metformin because they expected me to respond well to the drugs. The nurse said it was to prevent me over stimulating. Pcos was never referred to until I developed 1 cyst before I was due to start ivf treatment a few months back and that disappeared on its own. I was sure that the 4 cycles of clomid I had been on previous to that unmonitored caused the cyst. Anyway other than that I really dont display any pcos symptoms. My af is pretty regular as well. Just hope they know what they are doing with the metformin and that my follies have got to where they should by my scan in the morning. I am on short protocol although it is beginning to feel loooooooong!


----------



## Laus86

How many follies have you got? Once mine actually decide to start growing they did so really quick! I had about 46 all together so if I wasn't on the metformin I think I would ov defo over stimmed! I do have mild pcos thou! Try not to worry about it, I kept thinking that they were going to stop my cycle cos they weren't getting any bigger but they persisted and I got a really good number in the end x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

How did your scan go Louise? 

Em x


----------



## louise31

Hi it went fine thanks. I have 14 follies and am now ready for egg collection. Yey! Just waiting for a phone call from the nurse to confirm whether we will be triggering monday early morning for tues or tues early morning for wednesday. Hope we can do it tuesday!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ahhh that's a fab number! How exciting! Fingers crossed for Tuesday :0) 
Xx


----------



## louise31

JUST HAD THE CALL! 
E C is tuesday 9.30!!!!! Feeling happy, excited, nervous and sick!!!!!


----------



## louise31

Does anyone know whether I am supposed to stop taking the metformin tablets tomorrow after I have had the trigger shot tonight? The nurse just said to stop the injections but didnt mention the tablets.


----------



## Jojo27

Just stopping by to wish you all the best of luck with your current treatment.

Louise carry on taking your metformin. I did iui back in august, and was lucky enough for it to work first time and have been told to take my metformin until I am 10 weeks preg x x


----------



## louise31

Oh thank you very much jojo. Xx congrats on pregnancy that is amazing! !


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Arrgh how exciting Louise! Only 2 more sleeps :0) 

Can I ask you did you do your 2 injections on the same side , or did you do one on each side? 
I just did my 1st lot of both injections & now I have a huge rash. I don't remember getting it last cycle 

Xx


----------



## louise31

I did the menopur on one side and cetrotide on the other and we rotated the sides for each every night. I got a small rash with the cetrotide but it seemed to get better quickly and smaller after the inections after the first. If you are worried contact your clinic. I am sure it will go down soon though xx


----------



## Laus86

I got the same with the cetrotide em, I put a cold cloth on it an it seemed to help, as Louise has said it's worse the first few times! I think I did bot in one side one night and both in the other side the next night! I know it was a whole ago but I thought is let u know wot I did anyway!x
Louise that's fab that u have 14 and can go in for ec on tue! Fingers x for u hun x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks ladies, I might stick with doing both in the same side so I don't get confused, & see how I get on with the rash, & swap to alternate sides if it doesn't get better 
Xx


----------



## louise31

Well ladies I am on countdown to trigger at 9.30 pm only 15 mins left!!!!


----------



## louise31

Well we have done all we can. Now it is in the hands of the professionals! !


----------



## Cjohnson13

Good luck Louise I'm thinking of you!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Good luck Louise! Like you said you've done all you can now its time to relax & think positive thoughts :0) 
Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls
Another question from me! (Sorry I'm new to this shot protocol business lol) 

Did they give you all your injections at the start? Im on 300 of menopur & they have me 2 boxes, so that's only enough to last till Thursday, & I have enough cetrotide to last till Saturday?! 

Xx


----------



## louise31

No they give you what you need as you progress with your treatment
Before you go to each blood test / scan take stock of the drugs you have left and ensure that when you go you make sure with the nurses that you have enough to last till your next appointment. I had too much in the end! I have 1 cetrotide left
Better too much than running out though!! Ask away I will help you any way I can!! Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Great thanks Louise. Last time when I did long protocol they have us it all at the start so I was a bit confused this time! 

How are you feeling? If you have any questions about retrieval let me know :0) 

Em x


----------



## louise31

I have googled everything so think I am prepared! Thanks x


----------



## louise31

Feeling a mix of emotions but mostly eager to get it done now. Those eggs have got to go!!!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ahhh that's good that your so prepared. Not long to wait now :0) 
Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Good luck today Louise, let us know how you get on 
Em x


----------



## Cjohnson13

Thinking of you today Louise!


----------



## louise31

Hi ladies well I have had my ec and am now at home. I was very disappointed that they have only managed to retrieve 3 eggs. Apparently the follicles just contained fluid - not sure why. Trying to be positive 3 is 3 chances!!! Dh sperm is good so hoping and praying for good news tomorrow. Thanks for your support ladies xx


----------



## Cjohnson13

(Hugs) Louise they will be 3 strong embryos


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Louise, please try not to worry as you say 3 eggs is 3 chances. It's better to have a few good quality eggs than lots of not so good ones. 
It only takes one! 
Positive thoughts hun
Em x


----------



## louise31

Hope so.... thanks. I am greatful for the 3 and we will have to see what tomorrow brings now. This site has been a blessing during my ivf I am so glad that it exists otherwise I think we might all have gone crazy by now!!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I agree it's been so helpful through good times & bad :0) 

I had a blood test today & they have reduced my dose of menopur, so I have a sneaky feeling I will be having EC at the weekend...do they do it on a Saturday? 
I feel like I'm gonna pop so doubt I will make it till Monday! 
Will have to wait & see what the scan says on Thursday 

Xx


----------



## louise31

No they dont do ec at weekends. It will probably be friday. Good luck. If its anything like mine you will be in and out before you know it!!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Oh no I won't have 36 hours between my scan & Friday morning so I bet they leave me till Monday :0( 
Xx


----------



## louise31

Yes but the last few days will fly by x most definitely monday then!! Exciting stuff. I have been resting since getting home from ec. Feels like I have severe af pains.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

How are you feeling today Louise? Have they rang you with progress yet 
Xx


----------



## louise31

Hi sorry. I thought I had posted. Its fab news!! We now have 1 good embryo that they are going to transfer tomorrow! 1 egg didnt fertilise and 1 had too much dna. So happy!! Im just praying that it sticks tomorrow xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Brill news!!! Really happy for you :0) 
Em x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies, 
Had my day 8 scan today I have 19 follicles but only 3 are big enough so I have another scan on Saturday. She said collection will be Monday or Tuesday! 

Louise I hope your transfer went well :0) 

Em x


----------



## louise31

Hi everyone. My transfer went well and I have one little embryo on board!! Lets hope they like their new home!!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ahh that's great Louise how are you feeling? What test date have they given you? 

I just had my last scan we have 20 follicles the right size (we only had 13 last time) so I'm really pleased. Nurse thinks collection will be Monday just got to wait for the call to confirm this afternoon

Em xx


----------



## louise31

Advice anyone? 
I did my morning progesterone pessary at 8.30 and went back to sleep. Went to the loo at about 10 and had an oily substance in my urine. Has anyone else experienced this? Spoke to the nurse and she made me worry and said get in touch with my gp but i cant on a saturday. Surely it must be oily substance from the pessary??? One worry after another!! Test date 13th Oct


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I can't remember if I had that or not but I remember the pessaries are very messy & cause all sorts of weird discharge! 
Em x


----------



## wanabeamama

louise31 said:


> Advice anyone?
> I did my morning progesterone pessary at 8.30 and went back to sleep. Went to the loo at about 10 and had an oily substance in my urine. Has anyone else experienced this? Spoke to the nurse and she made me worry and said get in touch with my gp but i cant on a saturday. Surely it must be oily substance from the pessary??? One worry after another!! Test date 13th Oct

It's most likely from the pessary you do lose a lot from using them vaginaly I started using them up the other way you don't lose any that way as long as you don't need to #2 within an hour of inserting in if you do just pop another in after lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls 
Had my egg collection yesterday they got 10 so just waiting for the progress call eeeeek 
Em x


----------



## Cjohnson13

Congrats smokey


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies they just rang we are having 2 perfect 8 cell embryos put back today :0) 
I'm happy we are doing it different than last time. 

Em x


----------



## Laus86

Awe brill em, that's fab!! Goo luck hun xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

They are in! I didn't get the cramps I'm so pleased :0) feel uncomfortable but no more than I did this morning with the bloatedness 
Em x


----------



## Jojo27

Wishing you loads of luck Emma x x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thank you Jo, fingers crossed 
Xx


----------



## bernardblack

Hi Girls, 

How are you doing? any updates with anyone?

I am on this thread to let you know the outcome of my first IVF with St Mary's. I'm pregnant!

The whole treatment journey is documented in "Pumpkin's Diary" which is on my signature if you're interested to find out how many eggs were collected, how the appointments went etc (but obviously start oldest to newest date wise. Use the calendar bottom left to navigate).

I am very excited but with having 2 early losses in the past I am equally nervous and apprehensive about the pregnancy. The GP has advised to take some time off work but I have yet to decide how much that will be.

I hope I've not upset anyone with this announcement but I realise there's not been much updates on here, so just wanted to share mine.

Wishing you all the best.

Tan xxx


----------



## Jojo27

Congrats tan, fantastic news!! X x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Congratulations xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello, just thought I'd check in to see how everybody is doing? Is anybody going to go for another cycle in 2014? We'll be looking at doing a private one by the end of the year. I realise it won't be St Mary's so trying to gather as much info as possible into private clinics in Manchester. Anobody else in a similar situation? X


----------



## Laus86

Hi everyone, thought id check in and let you all know that our baby boy arrived on December 29th! Hope u r all well?? Looking forward to hearing about more positive outcomes this year!!
Congrats tan hope your pregnancy is going well?
Hippie how r u and baby getting on? How old is he now?
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow after such a slow start were finally getting some babies around here :happydance: I think only one is from St Mary's though but who cares as long as we get babies lol 

Is anyone still doing ivf?
I wonder when Emma aka mrsmonkey will be starting her next cycle?


----------



## Laus86

Laura I can't pm u as it says u need to delete some msgs to free up space??
I think there is 2 at marys ivf pregnancies/babies! Hippie and tan?? 
Hopefully more to come this year xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Hey how is everybody? Just wondering if anyone is on Twitter? I've just opened a new account @SecondICSIbaby come and find me if you are, so we can chat. Don't forget to let me know that you're following me from here xx


----------



## Jojo27

Hi laus,
There are 3 of us, I am current 26 weeks pregnant with a baby girl x


----------



## bernardblack

Hey girls.

Thanks for the congrats. Baby butler is doing fine, hubby has bought one of those doppler devices so im listening to him/her every day, blimey they are such a fidget in there, its less than 3 weeks til the gender scan, cant wait! :)

Laus86-hey honey long time no speak. Congratulations on your litle arrival, he is already one month old! Hope you're getting enough sleep and rest xxx

Jojo awww you're having a girl, are you finding the pregnancy is going quickly the more it goes on?

Wana - hey :) I so want you to find out the gender for your little one, how can you keep the curiosity at bay hehe. Xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Laus lol sorry I will delete some messages now :/ 

Oh my there is 3 st Mary's babies then :happydance:


Hey Hippie I'm on twitter I will try and find you :thumbup:

Tan we will have to wait until may :haha: 

:hi: JoJo


----------



## Jojo27

bernardblack said:


> Hey girls.
> 
> Thanks for the congrats. Baby butler is doing fine, hubby has bought one of those doppler devices so im listening to him/her every day, blimey they are such a fidget in there, its less than 3 weeks til the gender scan, cant wait! :)
> 
> Laus86-hey honey long time no speak. Congratulations on your litle arrival, he is already one month old! Hope you're getting enough sleep and rest xxx
> 
> Jojo awww you're having a girl, are you finding the pregnancy is going quickly the more it goes on?
> 
> Wana - hey :) I so want you to find out the gender for your little one, how can you keep the curiosity at bay hehe. Xxxx

Hi tan,

I couldn't wait until the nhs scan at 20 weeks so had a private gender scan at 16 weeks. It does seem to be going quick now, 13 weeks on Monday is due date, I am also on the count down to finishing work - 8 weeks today x x
How is your pregnancy going? X


----------



## louimum

hi there just wondering is this post still open? ive just had my 1st icsi at st marys resulting in bfn, totally devestated doesnt begin to describe it. we have multiple infertility problems, severe adhesions (removed 1.5yrs ago) low amh and low morph. i had 2 embies transferred but neither stuck. ive no frosties and only one more shot at this until its the end of the road (cant even face the thought of that yet)
i have to ring and request in 2 more bleeds (aprox beginning of may) 
this journey is just awful, im really struggling at the min, all my friends are popping babies out and some onto their 2nd, ive been ttc 5yrs now and its not getting any easier xxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey louimum your more than welcome to come join in I think there are still some girls starting around the same time as you were all here to help,

I hate to know people feel the way I know is so painful and wouldn't want you to feel alone through this :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies
I haven't been on here for sooooo long! 
Over Christmas we managed to get our last NHS funded cycle to a private clinic, have been for a baseline scan & bloods so hopefully we will be starting in April at Care Fertility :0) 

Hope you are all ok I need to catch up with what's going on! 

Em xx


----------



## Jojo27

Hi em,

Lovely to hear from you, and great news on getting your funding transferred x


----------



## louimum

hi huni do you mind me asking as to why your having your final cycle somewhere else? ive just had bfn from st marys but i only get 1 more nhs go at this (also there is no way we can afford to pay after this) but im worrying if i should go somewhere else. 
i found st marys really good, i can tell its a very very busy clinic and im just worried if they dont change any drugs, doses or protocol should i go somewhere else? 
also can i ask when you have 2nd cycle do you have to have the signing appointment again? or do you just go ahead and request after my 3 bleeds? xxxxxxx good luck for your 3rd cycle hun


----------



## kaye

Hi.just a few questions really. Ive been ttc for 4.5 years but got refused any treatment as overweight. I have since lost 4 stone. I have appt at royal bolton next tuesday, where my doctor seems to think they will send.me straight for ivf at st manchesters. How long does it normally take from first appointment to starting ivf? Ive had ovaries, womb and tubes checked all fine. Thanks in advance xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Louimum
We decided to move clinics as we tried Long & Short protocol at St Mary's. I got similar numbers of eggs on both & St Mary's said there's nothing new they would try. So we thought it would be best to try somewhere else for our last go rather than repeat the same treatment. 
You just wait 3 bleeds & then you can ring & request. We had another needle teach but that's because we changed from long to short protocol. The Dr will review your 1st cycle notes & decide if you need to change protocol. 
Thanks hun best of luck to you too 
Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Kaye
It depends what your situation is. I had tests in feb 2011 & consultant appointment in Nov 2011, but he decided to try us on 6 months of Clomid before referring for IVF as they thought I wasn't ovulating every month. I think every case is different, good luck 
Xx


----------



## louimum

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Hi Louimum
> We decided to move clinics as we tried Long & Short protocol at St Mary's. I got similar numbers of eggs on both & St Mary's said there's nothing new they would try. So we thought it would be best to try somewhere else for our last go rather than repeat the same treatment.
> You just wait 3 bleeds & then you can ring & request. We had another needle teach but that's because we changed from long to short protocol. The Dr will review your 1st cycle notes & decide if you need to change protocol.
> Thanks hun best of luck to you too
> Xx

thank you for the advice hun, although we had 2 embies to be transferred i am hoping that they might change my protocol just so i feel like something different is being done and hopefully result in my bfp. does the bfn ever get any easier??? this infertility sucks xxx good luck to your 3rd go


----------



## louise31

Hi
hope you don't mind me chipping in... We recently had a failed ICSI cycle at St Marys in October. We only got 3 eggs retrieved and only 1 good grade viable embryo transferred on day 3. Since failing the cycle and the disappointment myself and my hubby have been contemplating changing clinics. We spoke to our doctor who advised that Liverpool is the much better clinic as they are at the forefront with all new technologies and procedures The success rates swayed it for me though!! Pregnancy success for under 35 was just over 20% for St Marys and over 50% for Liverpool. I think that if I was paying for it I wouldn't think twice and would go where the odds were in my favour!! I know that stats aren't everything but they are there.
I do feel that this is definitely the right and positive move for us. I contacted Liverpool and they said transferring NHS funding should be relatively quick. So I am ready for a fresh start with new expertise and am hoping that we might just get lucky soon. I think you need to go with your gut... If you are happy where you are stay, but don't be afraid to change if that is what you want to do x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Louimum I found the 2nd BFN easier to cope with than the 1st because I knew what to expect, but please don't think your 2nd cycle will fail. Positive thinking all the way please! :0) 

Louise it was really quick to transfer funding! I think from when I went to see my GP & then getting the acceptance letter it was 2 weeks. Good luck I hope it's quick for you too

Xx


----------



## kaye

Hi

Can anyone tell me how long after signing all the paperwork for ivf did it take for the letter to arrive from HEFA. I have to wait for this letter before I can ring up for treatment 

Thanks in advance


----------

